# Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 1



## GammaRay (14 September 2005)

Hallo, zu einführung zunächst ein Artikel von onlinekosten:



> Quelle:***.onlinekosten.de ( http://onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18302/0)
> 
> Donnerstag, den 18.08.05 13:01
> Unrühmliches Geschäftsgebaren bei avanio.net
> ...



Ich bin auch reingefallen und habe vor Bekanntgabe der Tariferhöhung eine Einwahl am 01.08 getätigt. Jetzt berechnet mir Avanio/callando eine Grundgebühr von 4,59 Euro.

Ist es rechtlich überhaupt möglich, bei einer Internet-by-call Einwahl einen Grundgebührenpflichtigen Vertrag zu schließen?
Wie ist euere Meinung zu dieser interessanten Geschäftspraxis?

Ich schreibe an avanio und callando eine Kündigung wegen Irrtum und fahrlässiger Täuschung und eine Beschwerde an die Reg-Tp und klage das notfalls durch. Halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruß
GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*Avanio Callando*

Hallo GammaRay!

Du scheinst der Erste in diesem Forum zu diesem Thema zu sein. Bist aber nicht der Einzige, der "reingefallen" ist. Wir sind schon seit einigen Tagen unter http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/ mit diesem Thema ("Jetzt hat callando auch mich erwischt") beschäftigt. Einige waren schon bei der Verbraucherberatung und haben ein paar gute Tipps bezüglich Widerspruch, etc.
Bei mir liegt die Sache etwas anders als bei dir: Ich war zuletzt im Juni (!) über vanio.flexi mittels SmartSurfer im Internet (was mir von der Hotline heute auch telefonisch bestätigt wurde). Trotzdem wurde ich Mitglied dieser Community (laut Telefonrechnung - ich sehe das natürlich anders)! Echt ein Witz! Da ist also noch viel mehr faul! 
Aber ich kenne jemanden, der sich ebenfalls noch mal am 01. August eingewählt hat (aber bis jetzt noch keine Telefonrechnung hat) und da ist die Sache schon kritischer. 
Allerdings würde ich persönlich die Sache auch anfechten. Einfach über Nacht ohne Vorwarnung einen bisher kostenlosen Dienst in einen kostenpflichtigen zu verwandeln, ist schon heftig. Daher würde es mich sehr interessieren, wie es bei dir weitergeht. Bist du auch über den SmartSurfer gegangen? 
Und kennst du noch andere Foren, wo so etwas diskutiert werden könnte? Ich möchte jetzt möglichst viele Leute erreichen und informieren. Keiner sollte glauben, dass er ein Einzellfall ist und brav zahlen. (Selbst wenn man jetzt kündigt kommen noch zwei Rechnungen!) Und je mehr Leute sich wehren und ggf. offizielle Stellen informieren, um so besser sind die Chancen. 
Schau also doch mal im verbraucherschutz-forum vorbei und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg! 8)


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio Callando*



			
				Nicole2 schrieb:
			
		

> .... war zuletzt im Juni (!) über vanio.flexi mittels SmartSurfer im Internet


Na da hammers doch schon ...





			
				Nicole2 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach über Nacht ohne Vorwarnung einen bisher kostenlosen Dienst in einen kostenpflichtigen zu verwandeln, ist schon heftig.


Du bedienst Dich einem Programm, dass Dir einen günstigen Anbieter aufzeigt und vertraust auf die Angaben. Der Anbieter dieses Programmes distaziert sich jedoch bereits bei der Installation von der Verantwortung über die Richtigkeit der Angaben.

Wo bittschön ist das Problem? Beschafft Euch einen adäquaten Internetzugang mit stabilen und transparenten Preisen, dann passiert sowas nicht. Es wird nicht möglich sein, hier jemanden zur Verantwortung zu ziehen. Im Zeitalter der 15€-DSL-Flatrate haben Modemkunden eh nur noch wenig zu melden.

15€-Flatrate + 17€ DSL 1000 ist zwar viel Geld aber in unserer heutigen Informationsgesellschaft als Minimum unabdingbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2005)

avanio? Callando? Wie hängt das denn zusammen?

callando hatte doch mal dieses Portal c*portal - gehostet bei *** in Eschborn (aka web-c***?). Ich fand dieses Portal echt gruselig... 
dahinter stand...
CALL* MEDIA LTD, Suite 44, Millmead Centre, Mill Mead Road, London N17 9QU, England,... 
Der Herr M*K* war da "Director". Ich kenne den u.a. wegen der Dialer, zu denen auch die Dialer gehörten, die es auf dem Portal gab:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10804

"Betreut und gepflegt" wurde das ganze von einer Firma aus Seligenstadt, die die gleiche Adresse hatte, die die ins** inzwischen seltsamerweise auch hat.

Diese Seligenstädter Adresse ist für mich so etwas wie ein "Bermudadreieck"...

Diese Firma aus Seligenstadt übrigens steht u.a. als admin in der whois einer zypriotischen Firma namens "Wafepay Ltd" . 

Ich werde mir diese Geschichte gemütlich ansehen, denn ich habe ja nichts in der Hand - nur komische Zufälle...


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> - nur komische Zufälle...


...die hier auch nichts weiter bewirken. Firmenzusammenhänge sind sicher interessant, doch ob die auch gen angewendeten Tarifstrukturen taugen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2005)

Das is mir ziemlich wurscht, was der genaue Hintergrund dieser Aktion ist...


> Jetzt berechnet mir Avanio/callando eine Grundgebühr von 4,59 Euro.


Was hat avanio mit callando zu tun???

avanio  macht also dieses Angebot, das - so wie es konstruiert war - bei unvorsichtigen Leuten ("sind ja selber schuld, selber blöd, blabla") zu den Problemen geführt hat. Absicht kann ich nicht unterstellen und will ich nicht unterstellen, aber als Möglichkeit ist sie hypothetisch eine durchaus denkbare Erklärung. [und? den namen im whois schon mal gehört?]

In Dresden sitzt die Beteiligungsgesellschaft? Schade. Schweiz würde mir besser gefallen... "Pfffikon", wie "Pfäffikon" fälschlicherweise in einem whois-Eintrag steht...

Schau mal ins Impressum der Seligenstädter camp**** AG und schau in deren whois und dann widerspreche mir, dass die Zufälle zumindest so unwahrscheinlich als nur "reine Zufälle" durchgehen können, dass Onlinekosten und deren fabelhafte Investigativlinge um den "Netsheriff" sich das nicht einmal zu Gemüte führen sollten. Als Quatsch abtun können sie's ja dann immer noch.

Du weisst doch ganz genau, wie das Internet funktioniert und wie die Strukturen aufgebaut sind, die (zumindest meist mindestens gerade mal eben so) legal besonders die Internetneulinge "zur Ader lassen". 
Deine Haltung diesen Leuten ggü., die Du hier manchmal in Deinen postings anklingen lässt, verwundert mich manchmal...

Es sei denn, es wäre eine Reaktion deinerseits auf etwas ganz anderes - aber das diskutiere ich mal bei Gelegenheit bei ein paar Bierchen, wenn ich mich wieder etwas beruhigt habe.

Verdammt, verdammt, hätte ich doch nur ein bisschen mehr Ahnung vom Internet......................... dann würde ich es kapieren...


aber ich scheitere ja manchmal schon an Zigarettenautomaten (siehe Signatur - apropos Seligenstadt)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio Callando*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wo bittschön ist das Problem? Beschafft Euch einen adäquaten Internetzugang mit stabilen und transparenten Preisen, dann passiert sowas nicht. Es wird nicht möglich sein, hier jemanden zur Verantwortung zu ziehen. Im Zeitalter der 15€-DSL-Flatrate haben Modemkunden eh nur noch wenig zu melden.
> 
> 15€-Flatrate + 17€ DSL 1000 ist zwar viel Geld aber in unserer heutigen Informationsgesellschaft als Minimum unabdingbar.


@Reducal, bei allem Respekt,  aber was Du hier verzapfst, ist IMHO grober Unfug und nahe an dem "selber Schuld, wenn Ihr Euch einen Dialer fangt, da hättet ihr besser aufpassen müssen", das früher oft genug den Opfern entgehalten wurde. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass weder DSL überall verfügbar ist, noch immer die sinnvollste Alternative zur Modemverbindung ist (Internet via Kabel ist teils deutlich interessanter, wenn verfügbar, da es vernünftige Miniflatrates gibt).

Wie bitte sehr kann durch Nutzung einer Nummer im CBC oder IBC ein Vertrag über eine Clubmitgliedschaft geschlossen werden? Es gibt da doch bitte sehr gewisse Informationspflichten, siehe Thread zum SMS Billing. Hier geht es nicht um die in üblicher Abzockermanier der IBC Anbieter mit kurzfristigen Gebührenänderungen, sondern um angebliche Clubmitgliedschaften!!! Aber selbst bei den Tarifänderungen sollte es IMHO einen angemessenen Ankündigungsrahmen haben. Alles andere ist unseriös.

@GammaRay und Nicole2,
viel Erfolg und postet mal weiter, was passiert, ich find es auf jeden Fall spannnend. Aber sicherlich mal darüber nachdenken, ob man tatsächlich Anbieter unterstützt, die das Tarif-karousell zu Lasten der Kunden ausnutzen, auch wenn sie ein paar 100stel Cent günstiger sind. Es gibt immerhin auch Anbieter mit recht stabilen Tarifen 
(auch beim Smartsurfer kann man gewisse Anbieter sperren, ich hab zu Modem-Zeiten deshalb meist Arcor genutzt, weiss nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist)
Grüße,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 September 2005)

Ach ja, gab da auch noch von Teltarif einen Artikel zu:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18244.html


> ...
> Es ist daher zu befürchten, dass eine ganz Reihe von Nutzern der altenTarife ahnungslos in einen gebührenpflichtigen Tarif gerutscht sind. Denn laut ABG von avanio reicht die erfolgreiche Einwahl über diese Nummer aus, um sich in der avanio.net-Community anzumelden. Damit wird auch die Zahlung der monatlichen Grundgebühr fällig, der man nur mit einer schriftlichen Kündigung jeweils zum Monatsende entgehen kann. Interessant ist auch die Anmerkung in den AGB, dass kein außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund vorliege, wenn der Nutzer seinen Telefonanschluss abmelde oder dieser gesperrt werde - womit eine Leistung, die den monatlichen Grundpreis rechtfertigen würde, von avanio gar nicht mehr erbracht werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio Callando*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...was Du hier verzapfst, ist IMHO grober Unfug...


...war halt eine Meinung, mehr nicht!


----------



## Bento (15 September 2005)

Na, deine Meinungen waren aber auch schon mal besser....


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

@ nicole

Ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht, im Verbraucherschutzforum zu recherchieren und nur Fehlermeldungen wegen Überlastung bekommen, da habe ich dieses Forum abgeschrieben.
Im Übrigen, es war bei mir der Smart-Surfer.

@AKA-AKA
Die Einwahlen von avania werden von der Callando Gmbh aus Wiesbaden abrechnet. Mehr weiss ich zur Zeit nicht.

Im Übrigen: Erste Antwort von Callando auf Protestschreiben mit Zahlungsverweigerung für Grundgebühr:



> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zu einer T-Com Rechnung. Die callando Telecom GmbH ist ein Telekommunikationsunternehmen, welches verschiedene Internet-Service-Provider abrechnet. Sie haben in den vergangenen Monaten Internetzugangsdienste der avanio GmbH & Co. KG genutzt und haben hierzu eine Frage. Gerne möchten wir Ihnen Ihre Abrechnung erläutern:
> 
> Der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Betrag von EUR 4,50 netto ist die monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vanio.flexi. Seit dem 02.08.2005 wird bei diesem Tarif eine monatliche Grundgebühr erhoben, welche immer rückwirkend in Rechnung gestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Wohlgemerkt. Letzte Einwahl über avanio von mir am 01.08.05 lt EVN!

Stay Tuned 
GammaRay


----------



## GammaRay (15 September 2005)

Obiges Posting ist von mir.

Nochmal @ nicole

Im Forum von onlinekosten und von teltarif wird auch diskutiert.

Ich meine, daß plötzliche Tarifänderungen das eine Thema sind, aber daß der Abschluß eines "Abos" über eine einmalige Internet-by-Call-Einwahl extrem grenzwertig ist, und wie oben geschrieben, in der Methode an das mobile-payment erinnert. Wo sind die Grenzen der Tarifierung? Und wenn IbC-Einwahlen beliebig abgerechnet werden Können, ist der Weg zu den ersten illegalen Dialern nicht mehr weit. 

Ich sehe das Thema hier also richtig aufgehoben.
GammaRay


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 September 2005)

*Verbraucherschutzforum*



			
				Gast/ GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht, im Verbraucherschutzforum zu recherchieren und nur Fehlermeldungen wegen Überlastung bekommen, da habe ich dieses Forum abgeschrieben.


Das scheint ein oftmals auftretendes Problem bei *http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de* zu sein. Nachts hat man da wohl die besten Zutritts-Chancen (= eigene leidvolle Erfahrung).

Wenn Du aber *http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=GLLC* oder *http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=uETP* anklickst, müsste es (zumindest anfäglich) gehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2005)

avanio oder wie diese Firma heisst (vertreten durch avanio Beteiligungsgesellschaft mbH), zu denen gibt es einen Handelsregistereintrag vom August 2005, die wurden wohl von Charlottenburg aus via München nach Dresden verfrachtet und der GF teilt Namen, Geburtsdatum und Wohnort mit dem GF einer schweizerischen AG. Eine deutsche AG mit dem gleichen Namen ist durchaus bekannt hier.
Ich will das hier aus den bekannten Gründen nicht weiter ausführen und kann nur darauf hinweisen, sich die Informationen, die hier nicht öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen, anderweitig zu besorgen.
Ich halte das für eine interessante Konstellation... Dranbleiben, onlinekosten.de !!!

@Redu: ich war gestern stinksauer, sei mir bitte nicht böse. Du weisst, wie viel Herzblut ich in diese Sache gesteckt habe und wie verzweifelt ich bin, dass selbst bei den wenigen Fällen, wo man die Chance hätte, wo man etwas "Handfestes" hätte, wo es "belastbare Fakten" gibt NULLO passiert, warum auch immer nicht. Ich will das nicht akzeptieren. Never!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @AKA-AKA
> Die Einwahlen von avania werden von der Callando Gmbh aus Wiesbaden abrechnet. Mehr weiss ich zur Zeit nicht.


so wie früher auf *** die *** von *** waren zu Gunsten von ***
Mehr sage ich zur Zeit nicht. Selber recherchieren. Ist ganz einfach 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10081


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 September 2005)

*Clubmitgliedschaften*

Hilft der Artikel *"Clubmitgliedschaften nicht via anmeldefreiem Internet by Call möglich. Rechtliche Würdigung zur Einbeziehung der AGB bei Call-by-Call-Nutzung"* möglicherweise weiter?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 September 2005)

@Telekomunikacja, toller Link :thumb:

IMHO kann man den Betroffenen also nur raten, die Bundesnetzagentur zu fragen, ob sie diese Rechtsauffassung teilt, und sie dem Spuk ein Ende zu machen gedenkt. Und solange die Geldeintreiber vertrösten, bis eine Antwort vorliegt, mit Hinweis auf die im Link geäusserten Zweifel.


----------



## GammaRay (15 September 2005)

Danke, Telekomunikacja

den Link hab ich auch schon gefunden. Die Herren krigen kein Geld von mir und können mahnen, bis sie schwarz werden. Der Artikel bestärkt mich in der Meinung, bis vor Gericht zu gehen, aber wie üblich, werden diese Herrschaften keinen Prozeß riskieren.


----------



## GammaRay (15 September 2005)

Der erste Teilerfolg, so macht das Spaß:

Mail von Avanio von heute:



> Kündigungsbestätigung
> my avanio.net Community-Mitgliedschaft
> 
> 
> ...




Das heisst. Entgegen der eigenen AGB eine rückwirkende fristlose Kündigung zum 03.09.2005 akzeptiert.  :lol:   Da kriegt jemand deutlich kalte Füße.  Den August kriegen sie jetzt erst Recht nicht von mir. Mein Haus- und Hofanwalt hat heute schon ein kurzes Briefing gekriegt und lauert auf den Auftrag. Ich freue mich schon richtig auf den Mahnbescheid, vermute aber, daß dieser nicht mehr kommt.

Die Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur hat auch schon ein Aktenzeichen. Wer sich mit Bezug darauf auch beschweren will, kriegt es von mir per PN.

Gut gelaunt

GammaRay


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2005)

Seit wann GIBT es denn die avanio überhaupt?


----------



## J-Born (16 September 2005)

*Bin auch betroffen...*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch den vanio.flexi Tarif im Juni (4x über den
"Smartsurfer 3.0") genutzt und fand nun die EUR 5,22 (4,50 netto)
auf meiner Telekomrechnung.

Die Bundesnetzagentur empfand sich bei meinem Anruf leider
nicht für zuständig.

Ich habe den Sachverhalt auch schon der Bundeszentrale für
unlauteren Wettbewerb gemeldet, mal sehen ob von dieser
Seite Hilfe kommt.

Ich halte es für wichtig, dass über diesen Fall im grösseren
Rahmen berichtet wird, da sicher viele Betroffene ihre
Telefonrechnung nicht genau genug kontrollieren.
Ich habe daher auch an die CT (Computermagazin, HEISE
Verlag) geschrieben, da diese auch in ihrer Fernsehsendung
(Rubrik "Vorsicht Kunde!") über derartige Fälle berichten.
Es kann aber sicher nicht schaden, wenn Ihr auch noch
an [email protected] schreibt, damit dem Fall "Avanio"
ausreichend Bedeutung beigemessen wird.

cu,

Juergen


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Re: Bin auch betroffen...*

Hi!

Ich habe dem Smartsurfer leider auch blind vertraut, kann mir aber rechtlich nicht vorstellen, dass ich ohne mein Wissen einer kostenpflichtigen Community begetreten bin.

Dummerweise lasse ich die Telekomrechnung automatisch abbuchen und kann die Rechnung somit nicht um die 5,22 Euro für avanio kürzen. Habe wenigstens die Chance, auf einer späteren T-Com Rechnung den Betrag gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, falls das Vorgehen der Firma als illegal feststeht.

Viele Grüße

seb


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Re: Bin auch betroffen...*

Dumm das: den letzten Satz wollte ich eigentlich als Frage formulieren:

Habe ich dann wenigstens die Chance, auf einer späteren T-Com Rechnung den Betrag gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, falls das Vorgehen der Firma als illegal feststeht?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 September 2005)

Ein Verbraucher hat grundsätzlich 90(?) Tage Zeit, Einwendungen vorzubringen, ob bereits abgebucht wurde oder nicht. Wichtig ist hierbei nur ein formell korrekter Widerspruch (warum, welcher Posten, am besten per Fax mit Faxjournal oder Einschreiben, damit nachweisbar). Mit der T-Com am besten telefonisch abklären, wie der Betrag zurückkommt. Möglichkeiten sind hier Rückbuchung der Abbuchung und Überweisung des Restbetrags, Aufrechnung, oder aber Gutschrift auf einer folgenden Rechnung.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

@ seb, T-Com-Kunden haben folgende Möglichkeiten:



> 1. man ruft die Hotline der T-Com an und setzt den so genannten "Einwand" gegen die Einzelforderung des "anderen Anbieters" - gilt aber nur, wenn die Rechnung noch nicht abgebucht worden ist!
> 
> 2. schriftlicher Widerspruch mit Begründung an die T-Com und dann auf die erneute Rechnung (zumeist gleich Mahnung) des "anderen Anbieters" warten
> 
> 3. wenn die Lastschrift bereits abgebucht wurde, erstmal mit der T-Com reden, hinsichtlich einer Gutschrift auf der Folgerechnung und Akzeptanz des Widerspruchs - bei Rückbuchung der Lastschrift des Kunden, ohne Einvernahme der T-Com, berechnet diese pauschal 4 € Rücklastschriftgebühr!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 September 2005)

*90(?) Tage Zeit*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> 90(?) Tage Zeit


Auf meiner letzten T-Com Rechnung stand:


> Einwendungen müssen spätestens innerhalb von acht Wochen ab dem genannten Rechnungsdatum schriftlich bei der oben genannten Niederlassung der Deutschen Telekom eingegangen sein. Die Unterlassung rechtzeitiger Einwendung gilt als Genehmigung.



BTW: Weiß eigentlich jemand, wo man entsprechende Dokumente der DT auf ihrer website findet?
Unter *http://www.telekom.de/agb/* findet man (zumindest auf die Schnelle) allerhand, aber - fast würde ich sagen: wie immer  - nicht das Gesuchte. :-?


----------



## helmutw (16 September 2005)

*Neues "Opfer" !*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ja,  als solches sehe ich mich bei diesen Praktiken von avanio/callando. Ich habe heute ebenfalls die Telekom-Rechnung bekommen und zweimal (für zwei Rufnummern mit denen ich über Smartsurfer im Internet war Nr. 0193 1515) die 4,50 EUR netto in Rechnung gestellt bekommen.

Anruf bei callando hat zwei Std. wählarbeit gekostet. Dann habe ich die Telekom angerufen. Die boten mir an den strittigen Betrag (also 9,- EUR netto) aus der Rechnung (Einzug) herauszunehmen und ein Schreiben an callando mit einer Begründung zu senden.

Endlich bei callando durchgekommen musste ich mir von eine "netten" Dame anhören, dass sie nichts machen könne. Sie seinen nur Rechnungsfirma von avanio. Durch die Einwahl hätte ich einen Vertrag mit Internetzugang abgeschlossen. Tolle Geschäftspraxis!!! ABER, sie könne mich wieder herausnehmen. Nachfrage meinerseits, was das bedeutet: Wenn ich mich nicht wieder über diese Nummer einwähle muss ich keine weiteren monatlichen Grundgebühren zahlen (normalerweise würde das immer weiterlaufen).

Ich bin mir unsicher, was jetzt am besten weiter zu tun ist. Ich möchte natürlich die Grundgebühren nicht zahlen und habe auch kein Interesse an einer "Mitgliedschaft". Ich habe auch niemals einen Vertrag o.ä. von avanio/callando gesehen oder über ein "Fenster" bestätigt.

Kann mir hie jemand weiterhelfen (Formschreiben, Anzeige, ...)???
Den Brief von GammaRay habe ich bereits gelesen. Gefläät mir ganz gut, verstehe aber nicht alles.

Danke.
Helmut


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2005)

> Ich habe auch den vanio.flexi Tarif im Juni (4x über den
> "Smartsurfer 3.0") genutzt





> Endlich bei callando durchgekommen musste ich mir von eine "netten" Dame anhören, dass sie nichts machen könne. Sie seinen nur Rechnungsfirma von avanio. Durch die Einwahl hätte ich einen Vertrag mit Internetzugang abgeschlossen.



Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wer denn überhaupt im Juni einen avanio-Tarif angeboten haben will???
War es vielleicht die "VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH M-11", vertreten durch die Magnet 79. V V????

siehe http://www.ava***.de/impressum.html
Die domain gibt es seit April - s.a. hier - aber auch die Firma???
Mit wem hatte callando denn einen Vertrag, der sie zur "Rechnungsfirma" gemacht hat? Ich bin kein Jurist... aber kann eine Firma Verträge haben, bevor sie existiert??? Oder hat das Eintragungsdatum im Handelsregister nichts damit zu tun???

Ich würde auf jeden Fall, wie hier auch von Reducal empfohlen, einen Widerspruch schreiben (und ich freue mich, dass Reducal hier richtige praktische Hinweise gibt, das zeigt mir doch, dass er trotz "Es wird nicht möglich sein, hier jemanden zur Verantwortung zu ziehen" der "alte" ist und bleibt  )


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

*Re: Neues "Opfer" !*



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf bei callando hat zwei Std. wählarbeit gekostet. Dann habe ich die Telekom angerufen. Die boten mir an den strittigen Betrag (also 9,- EUR netto) aus der Rechnung (Einzug) herauszunehmen und ein Schreiben an callando mit einer Begründung zu senden.


Das war gemeint mit dem s. g. "Einwand setzen", in meinem voreherigen Posting. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die T-Com was für Dich schreiben wird, sondern Du sollst eine Begründung an die T-Com schicken, die diese dann weiter leitet.


			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir hie jemand weiterhelfen (Formschreiben, Anzeige, ...)???


Schreib´ frei Schnautze, warum Du nmicht bezahlen willst und wo Du Dich getäuscht siehst.
Wenn Du mit Anzeige eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei meinst, dann gehe zu Deiner nächsten Wache. Blos dort wird man Dir die zivile Forderungssache nicht abnehmen können.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

*Nunja*

Mit der letzen Telefonrechnung, wurden mir ähnlich wie euch Gebühren angerechnet von den ich eigentlich garnichts mitbekommen habe.  Ich habe seit dem 27.juni DSL in Verbindung mit Congster als meinen Provider, seit dem Zeitpunkt war ich nie wieder über meinen Modem unterwegs, und habe mich zu den AGB Änderungen von 02.08. ganricht eingewählt um mich als Communitymitglied regestrieren zukönnen.

In einer Mail an den support an avanio, mit dem Hinweiß das ich zum Zeitpunkt der Änderung der AGB's ein DSL User war, und es nicht nötig hatte mich noch nebenbei über Modem einzuwählen, bakamm ich die standard Mail:



> SEhr geehrte *******,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Hat einer irgendwelche tipps, was ich den Antworten soll?, den von meiner Seite ist eine Einwahl unmöglich.


----------



## GammaRay (16 September 2005)

Aus einer Mail von callando



> Der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Betrag von EUR 4,50 netto ist die monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vanio.flexi. Seit dem 02.08.2005 wird bei diesem Tarif eine monatliche Grundgebühr erhoben, welche immer rückwirkend in Rechnung gestellt wird.
> 
> Da wir nicht der Vertragspartner sind, möchten wir Sie bitten sich bei Rückfragen zu Vertragsangelegenheiten direkt an folgende Kontaktdaten zu wenden:
> 
> ...



Callando ist nicht Vertragspartner. Für alle die mit "Aktivlegitimation" nichts anfangen können: Im Geldwäsche-Thread recherchieren und dann immer nach der Aktivlegitimation fragen.

Gruß
GammaRay


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 September 2005)

*Vertragspartner*



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Callando ist nicht Vertragspartner.


Dies mag nun wieder eine typische Frage eines Nicht-Juristen :stumm:  sein... Ich stelle sie trotzdem :holy: :

Was hat in diesem Zusammenhang folgende Aussage in den *FAQ* der avanio


> *Ich habe Fragen zur Rechnung. An wen muss ich mich wenden?*
> Direkt an unsere Abrechnungspartner. Die Kontaktmöglichkeiten können Sie Ihrer aktuellen Telefonrechnung entnehmen.


für den (vermeintlichen) Kunden zu bedeuten?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wer denn überhaupt im Juni einen avanio-Tarif angeboten haben will???
> War es vielleicht die "VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH M-11", vertreten durch die Magnet 79. V V????
> 
> Mit wem hatte callando denn einen Vertrag, der sie zur "Rechnungsfirma" gemacht hat?


So ne Firma wie Avanio ist schnell gegründet: 


> Wenn Sie möglichst schnell eine eingetragene Kapitalgesellschaft benötigen, ist der Erwerb einer Vorratsgesellschaft der einfachste Weg. So erlangen Sie sofortige Handlungsfähigkeit, vermeiden Haftungsrisiken und sind sofort startklar.


Und die Callando hat schon immer mal lustige Geschäftspartner gehabt, hatte Probleme mit der Abrechnung und musste plötzlich die Tarife erhöhen... 

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/2688


> Callando kooperiert mit Erotik-Flatrate Anbieter
> ...
> callando kooperiert ab sofort beim Flatratezugang mit dem Hamburger Unternehmen Medien Info Center, die bereits seit 01. April eine Flatrate für DM 89.-- monatlich anbieten. “Mit diesem Partner können wir jetzt auch eine Flatrate für DM 89.-- verkaufen”, so callando



http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18489/3


> onlinekosten.de hat callando-Geschäftsführer TR zu den Vorwürfen befragt. ... Das Abrechnungsproblem betreffe somit nicht nur den Tarif Aktiv 1 von QuickDial, sondern unter anderem auch Tarife des bereits in die Kritik geratenen Anbieters avanio.net, die callando technisch abwickelt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 September 2005)

*Callando*

Bei *heise* wird man auch fündig:
*"Flatrates: Internet Professionell streitet mit Callando"* (30.07.2001)
*"Kostenfalle Smartsurfer"* (29.08.2003)


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (16 September 2005)

Ich gehör auch zu den Betroffenen (zumindest versuchen sie's) und hab einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Man glaubt es nicht, aber da steht doch glatt in den AGB'S, dass der 11 Euro netto kostet. Das ist seit 1998 (!) verboten. ALso ich brech echt zusammen, was das für ein frecher Laden ist!

Den Rest kriegen sie natürlich auch nicht, denn ich hab am 30.7. zum letzten Mal über die gesurft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Aus einer Mail von callando
> 
> 
> > Der von uns in Rechnung gestellte Betrag von EUR 4,50 netto ist die monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vanio.flexi. Seit dem 02.08.2005 wird bei diesem Tarif eine monatliche Grundgebühr erhoben, welche immer rückwirkend in Rechnung gestellt wird.


wurde die Firma also nur gegründet für diese Aktion? Noch einmal: Die Firma wurde am 4.8.2005 im Handelsregister eingetragen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Hallo,

auch mich haben die Erwischt.
Nachdem ich per Email schon gedroht habe, haben die ihre Adresse für mich gesperrt. Als ich denen eine  weitere Email schrieb, kam die zurück mit dem Hinweis "Adresse nicht bekannt oder Email vom Empfänger abgelehnt"

Habe wieder dort angerufen und "dumm" getan wieso Email so zurückkommen? Der gute Mitarbeiter hat mir dann eine neue Adresse gegeben.
Alt war  [email protected]
NEU: [email protected]

ICh habe denen auch mit Anzeige... gedroht. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht.
Oder weiß einer von euch mehr???


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2005)

> Leider haben auch viele Least-Cost-Router-Programme zu spät von dieser drastischen Änderung erfahren, sodass in diesen weniger aktuelle Preise hinterlegt waren.


http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18302

wie kamen die Tarife in diese LCR-Programme, wenn es schon am 1. August 2005 eine Pressemitteilung gab, in der die Tarife drin standen? Da stimmt aber einiges nicht. Komische Sache, das...



> Bislang konnte man mit avanio über "normale" Internet-by-Call-Tarife ohne Grundgebühr im Internet unterwegs sein. Viele Kunden nutzten diese Tarife entweder über Least-Cost-Router wie SenseConnect oder SmartSurfer, andere wiederum haben sich manuell über das DFÜ-Netzwerk ins Netz eingewählt. Am 2. August änderte avanio jedoch plötzlich die Preise.



Wann war denn "bislang"???
Kann mir irgend jemand einen "neutralen" link zu avanio zeigen? Ich habe gegooglet nach av*.com/de/net - nichts! Es gibt die Firmenseiten und Beschwerden. Sonst nichts.

Ich habe hier allerdings noch einen kleinen offtopic-link anzubieten ...


----------



## GammaRay (17 September 2005)

@AKA-AKA

Bei der Recherche im Forum von onlinekosten gefunden

http://w**.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=62864

Es wurde hier schon im Juni über Handelsregistereinträge diskutiert und die Firma ist imho auch etwa seit dieser Zeit aktiv.

Gruß

GammaRay


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 September 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde hier schon im Juni über Handelsregistereinträge diskutiert und die Firma ist imho auch etwa seit dieser Zeit aktiv.


Die Firma wurde aber allem Anschein nach erst am 4.8 aus einer Vorratsgesellschaft der  VRB Vorratsgesellschaften GmbH
Linienstraße 130 10115 Berlin, nämlich aus der VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH & Co. M-11 KG in die Avanio Gmbh & Co KG umgewandelt, siehe Akas 1. Handelsregister-Link. Wer auch immer im Juni aktiv war, es war nicht die Avanio Gmbh&Co KG, die gab es da noch nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2005)

@gamma: Danke für den link. Das hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass mir diese Calladingens noch einmal begegnen...


> vielleicht geh ich ja zu callisa, Gibraltar liegt mir irgendwie näher


Vielleicht wurden die schönen Seiten der Avanio ja auch in Krasnoyarsk erstellt? Hinweise darauf fand ich aber keine. Ist auch nicht so wichtig, wer da in "Akademgorodok, a/ya 26760 660036, Krasnoyarsk" Seiten erstellt. Wichtig ist, was auf den Seiten drauf ist, nicht wahr? Zum Beispiel eben, dass es die avanio evtl. noch gar nicht gab. Oder vielleicht doch? Vielleicht in Gibraltar gemeldet? Oder hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9756

Das ist eine lustige Geschichte, die hoffentlich für alle Beteiligten gut ausgeht. Die "Kulanz", von der man im Zusammenhang mit avanio lesen konnte, ist sicherlich angebracht. Ob die Kulanz Grenzen hat, wo sie z.B. betriebswirtschaftliche Kalkulationen gefährdet? Oder anders formuliert: Wie viel Kulanz das Geschäftsmodell verträgt? Man wird es sehen. Dranbleiben, dranbleiben...

Jedenfalls muss es noch einmal erwähnt werden, man überliest so was ja gerne:


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch immer im Juni aktiv war, es war nicht die Avanio Gmbh&Co KG, die gab es da noch nicht!


(Wer das schwarz auf weiss will, muss im Handelsregister Dresden anrufen und/oder beim AG München. Die Namen der Vorratsgesellschaften sind aber etwas verwirrend, daher in München als "Suchhinweis" die HRB und HRA-Nummer aus DRESDEN angeben)

Nachtrag:


> Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wer denn überhaupt im Juni einen avanio-Tarif angeboten haben will???
> War es vielleicht die "VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH M-11", vertreten durch die Magnet 79. V V????



*avanio GmbH & Co. KG
... Amtsgericht:  Dresden 
Neueintragung 
HRA 5933:02.08.2005 avanio GmbH & Co. KG *

Würde das eigentlich bedeuten, dass für das, was vorher war, also auch für die Presseerklärung vom 1.8.2005 die als "persönlich haftender Gesellschafter" ausgeschiedene *VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH, Berlin (Amtsgericht Charlottenburg HRB 87906* "verantwortlich" war?

(beschlossen wurde die Umfirmierung früher als sie im Handelsregister veröffentlicht wurde:


> Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 25.04.2005 mit Nachtrag vom 06.07.2005 hat die Neufassung des Gesellschaftsvertrages, insbesondere in den §§ 1 (Firma, bisher Magnet 79. V V GmbH und Sitz, bisher München, Amtsgericht München HRB 156067) sowie 2 (Gegenstand des Unternehmens) beschlossen. Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Beteiligung als persönlich haftende, geschäftsführende Gesellschafterin an der avanio GmbH & Co. KG mit dem Sitz in Dresden, deren Gegenstand der Betrieb von Telekommunikationsdiensten, die Beratung im Zusammenhang mit Telekommunikationsdienstleistungensowie deren Vermarktung (auch für Dritte) ist, sowie alle damit zusammenhängenden Geschäfte. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten.



Was ist da jetzt juristisch massgeblich?


----------



## GammaRay (17 September 2005)

Aus dem Avanio Impessum:


> Registergericht Dresden; HRA 5933, vertreten durch die avanio Beteiligungsgesellschaft mbH mit Sitz in Dresden (Anschrift: siehe oben) unter der HRB-Nr. 23834. Geschäftsführer der avanio Beteiligungsgesellschaft ist [edit].
> V.i.S.d.P.: [edit]



Da ich gesellschaftsrechlich nicht ganz fit bin: 
Die Gesellschaft HRA 5933 wurde am 02.08 eingetragen. Was für eine Bedeutung hat dann die HRB 23834. Was vertritt Sie?

Und bei diesen ganzen komischen Konstruktionen tut sich doch immer das Thema auf: mit wem habe ich einen Vertrag-mit der Konsequenz, das jegliches Inkasso schon mit der Frage nach der Aktivlegitimation zum schlingern bringt??

Gamma Ray

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## thomasloosmann (18 September 2005)

*callando, aviano etc.*

Moin & hallo ! Möchte mich nur kurz den vorherigen Zuschriften anschließen. Habe gestern Telekom-Rechnung erhalten und genau die beschriebenen Ungereimtheiten betr. callando + aviano feststellen müssen. ( (€ 4,50 +MwSt, außerdem 0,55 ct (laut smartsurfer aber nur 0,45 ct) callbycall)).Versuche die Sache morgen mit Telekom und callando zu klären, lasse mich aber auf gar keinen Fall vertrösten oder dergl.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 September 2005)

*Bedeutung*



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich gesellschaftsrechlich nicht ganz fit bin:
> Die Gesellschaft HRA 5933 wurde am 02.08 eingetragen. Was für eine Bedeutung hat dann die HRB 23834.


Tja, in einem anderen Zusammenhang (Frühphase meiner Recherchen   , es ging damals um eine GmbH & Co. KG) teilte mir ein AG mit:


> Die Übersendung einer Gesellschafterliste ist nicht möglich, da Firmen, die im Handelsregister A eingetragen sind, keine Gesellschafterlisten bei Gericht hinterlegen.


Prof. Dr. B. von der Hochschule Niederrhein, Fachbereich Wirtschaftswissenschaften, schreibt in *"Handelsrecht. Begleitende Arbeitsunterlage Wintersemester 2005/2006", S. 9*:


> *II. Handelsregister
> 
> 1.) Begriff*
> 
> ...


Vielleicht erbarmt sich einer der anwesenden Juristen? 

P.S. Zu diesem thread allgemein gibt's auch ein *Off-Topic (für Bastler)*.


----------



## helmutw (19 September 2005)

*Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mich am FR in einer Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt und auf die für mich merkwürdige Geschäftspraxis mit dem Vertragsabschluss hingewiesen.
Hier die Antwort in Auszügen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Ich kann Ihre Ausführungen nicht
> nachvollziehen, da mir weder Ihre Vertragsunterlagen zur Nutzung des WEB Smartsurfers (hier die Zusicherung, dass keine Einwahlentgelte und keine Laufzeitbindung erfolgt) noch Ihre Rechnung über die erhobenen Entgelte vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja nicht besonders gut. Demnach bin ich wohl selber schuld und ein Einspruch gegen diese Geschäftspraxis bringt nichts. Die AGBs von av* lesen sich auch nicht gerade gut. Wenn nicht sofort gezahlt wird, steht gleich das Inkassobüro vor der Tür.

Auf die Seite zugang.htlm bei av* komme ich nicht. Und wenn ich versuche mich über myav* anzumelden geht das auch nicht über den Button "Neuer Account".

Hat von Euch noch jemand eine Idee? Oder zahle ich doch besser die Zeche?

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

*avanio-[...], einfach [...]*

Wenn jemand juristisch gegen diesen Anbieter vorgeht, Ich bin dabei !!!
e-mail: [...]

Solchen [...] muss das Handwerk gelegt werden

Die Sendung WISO interessiert sich brennend dafür!

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

hallo zusammen,

habe festgestellt das auch auf meiner tel. rechnung der betrag von 4,50€ (5,22€) für den avanio Internetzugang steht
nun habe ich mich durch viele foreen gelesen und bin hoffentlich etwas schlauer zu dem thema, habe aber immer noch einiges was mich beschäftigt

habe ich folgendes richtig verstanden? 

1. der ominöse avanio internetzugang (vanio.flexi tarif) ist eine aufgezwungene mitgliedschaft und ich "muß" jetzt jeden monat die 5,22€ als sozusagen grundgebühr zahlen

2. man is automatisch mitglied in dem club wenn man sich (glaube ab august war´s) unter der 019351515 mit dem benutzernamen: "vanioflexi" eingewählt hat, also in den vanio.flexi tarif

ich habe mich laut kostenübersicht smartsurfer und verbindungsübersicht vom modem am 4.8. um 00:07 uhr unter der 019351515 eingewählt

der kostenübersicht im smartsurfer kann ich entnehmen das es der aktiv1 tarif für 0,25ct min zzgl. 9,89ct einwahlgebühr war

wenn ich nicht falsch liege, waren die zugangsdaten für den aktiv1 tarif (benutzername: "aktivpower" , passwort "surfen")

also habe ich mich zwar am 4.8 unter der 019351515 eingewählt, jedoch mit einem anderem benutzernamen und nicht mit dem erforderlichem "vanioflexi" für die ominöse clubmitgliedschaft im vanio.flexi tarif

demzufolge dürfte ich ja gar nicht automatisch mitglied in dem verin sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?

hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen

lg tammy


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*dito*

also ich hab am 20.6. zum letzten mal vanioflexi benutzt und den ominösen Betrag auf meiner Rechnung!!!!!Soviel zum Thema seriös oder nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Am 31.7.05 habe ich mich das letzte mal über Annalog-Modem wegen Freischaltung von DSL ins Internet über den SmartSurver 3.0 eingewählt. Darunter war nach 2Wochen auch u.a. Vario.flexi. Leider bekomme ich heute eine Rechnung von fast 5€ für eine 3minütige Verbindung. Mit Avanio wurde weder ein Vertrag über monatliche Grundgebürenen geschlossen noch war dies gewollt oder von Wert. Eine Mitgliedschaft wurde nie von mir verifiziert. Zugangsdaten oder eine Benachrichtigung habe ich nie bekommen. Es gab nie schriftlichen oder telefonischen Kontakt mit dieser Firma.

Klar reiche ich jetzt Widerspruch ein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2005)

Zum Thema "Handelsregister"

In einem Thread zu einem anderen Thema schrieb "Katzenhai":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119786#119786



> Ein Gewerbetreibender darf ausschließlich unter seiner Firma (Name des Gewerbes) handeln, wenn diese im Handelsregister eingetragen ist. Dürfen ist nämlich auch für Nicht-GmbHs etc.
> Ist er als Einzelkaufmann nicht im HR eingetragen, muss er Vorname / Name angeben, da er hierunter auch verklagt wird



Könnte dies auch hier eine Rolle spielen, wegen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119288#119288


> Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wer denn überhaupt im Juni einen avanio-Tarif angeboten haben will???
> War es vielleicht die "VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH M-11", vertreten durch die Magnet 79. V V????



ab wann zählt nun ein Eintrag im Handelsregister?


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

Ich habe die nun schon mehrmals angeschrieben. Aber mehr als irgendwelche Standartantworten kommen nicht zurück.
Zumindest haben die mir bestätigt das ich ab September nicht mehr Mitglied bin.
Das ich das Geld von August zurück haben möchte, scheint die nicht zu interessieren.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Der Tarif soll seit dem 2.8.2005 gelten. Laut meinen Unterlagen/Aufzeichnungen habe ich mich letztmals am 1.8.05 eingewählt, also dürfte ich überhaupt nicht davon betroffen sein.
Auch das habe ich telefonisch nachgefragt, mit der Antwort "Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen hätte ich mich auch am 2.8.05 eingewählt"
Ein EVN habe ich angefordert, aber auch den habe ich bis jetzt nicht bekommen. Wie gesagt, Funkstille von deren Seite.

Und wie ich das so sehe kommen die damit durch :evil: 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

callando kann unter Angabe von der T-Com Buchungskontonummer scheinbar die Verbindungsdaten einsehen und einen von der angeblichen Mitgliedschaft löschen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Ganze eine Bösartigkeit von denen. Ich werde jetzt wie von callando verlangt bei avanio GmbH&CoKg Webergasse 1, Haus C/3, 01067 Dresden Widerspruch einlegen, die Einzugsermächtigung der T-Com entziehen, es noch mal schriftlich bei meiner Niederlassung begründen und den Restbetrag überweisen (wenn nicht schon eingezogen).


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Hi,
den EVN für die callando-Verbindungen kann man einfach unter

https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando


abfordern-Daten der Telefonrechnung erforderlich !

Gruß

GammaRay


----------



## rudi.r (21 September 2005)

*da gab´s schon mal was*

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und habe auch was zum Thema callando:

Bereits im Jahre 2003 gab es einen ähnlichen Fall mit callando. Was hier nachfolgend bei heise-online nach einem Fehler bei Web.de (SmartSurfer) aussieht. Hat sich dann als offensichtlich bewußte Falschanmeldung von callando bzw. flat4youflat herausgestellt. Es war nämlich schlichtweg unterblieben, Web.de bei der Anmeldung von der dann später erhobenen Einwahlgebühr zu informieren. Eine entsprechende Äußerung von Web.de liegt mir vor. Seinerzeit gehörte ich auch zu den Betroffenen und habe callando einen Strafantrag in Aussicht gestellt. Daraufhin wurde die Angelegenheit als erledigt betrachtet. Nun scheint man es im Fall avanio wieder bei mir zu versuchen. Auf meiner letzten Rechnung erscheint ein Betrag von 4,50 Eur. nto. In dem angegebenen Zeitraum fanden allerdings überhaupt keine Einwahlen statt. Dazu habe ich callando zunächst zur Stellungnahme aufgefordert. Abhängig von der Antwort werde ich entscheiden, ob ich nunmehr Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft stellen werde. Dies übrigens auch für den Fall, daß hier aus einer, ggf. Monate zurückliegenden Einwahl, eine "Mitgliedschaft" konstruiert werden soll. Dies kann ich auch nur allen Betroffenen raten. Diese Fa. scheint es bewußt darauf anzulegen, ihre Kunden zu täuschen. Dafür spricht übrigens auch der Umstand, daß dort niemand mehr telefonisch erreichbar ist. Aus meiner damaligen Erfahrung weiß ich, daß callando versucht, zunächst eine Zahlung der strittigen Forderung, durch den Kunden, an die Fa. nexnet herbeizuführen. Dies mit der Begründung, dam man die Forderung dorthin abgetreten hätte. Weil eine rechtmäßige Forderung nicht besteht - dies ergibt sich auch zu juristischen Stellngnahmen zum jetzigen Fall "Mitgliedschaft" - ist eine Abtretung aber nicht möglich. Daher kann ich nur empfehlen, nicht zu zahlen, auch wenn im Hinblick auf evtl. anfallende Mahngebühren und weitere Kosten von Seiten callandos Druck gemacht wird. Sollte es tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid geben, muß man spätestens dann reagieren und dagegen Widerspruch einlegen. Vor Erlaß eines Mahnbescheides wird vomn Amtsgericht nicht geprüft, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht. Diese Prüfung erfolgt erst nach Eingang eines Widerspruches, mit der Aufforderung, die Forderug darzulegen. Spätestens dann dürfte bei callando die Luft raus sein. Im übrigen kann ich auch nur dazu raten, hier Anzeige zu erstatten. Insbesondere auch dann, wenn die vermeintliche Änderung der Tarifstruktur bei callando zeitlich nach der die "Mitgliedschaft" begründen sollenden Einwahl liegt.           

Hier nun der Artikel aus heise-online:


			
				heise online schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung vom 29.08.2003 19:57
> 
> Kostenfalle Smartsurfer
> -
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 September 2005)

*Re: da gab´s schon mal was*



			
				rudi.r schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel aus heise-online


Der Vollständigkeit halber: *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/39894*
(s. auch *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119344#119344*)


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> den EVN für die callando-Verbindungen kann man einfach unter
> https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando
> abfordern-Daten der Telefonrechnung erforderlich !



Für die "Club-gebühren" bringt das allerdings nichts, da diese nur genau so aufgeführt werden, wie auf der Telekom-Rechnung.

Hat zufällig noch jemand die genauen Tarifinformationen für
Vanio.flexi   	019351515 vom 02.07.2005? Aufgrund dieser Einwahl will Avanio von mir die 5,22 Euro...


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> den EVN für die callando-Verbindungen kann man einfach unter
> https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando
> abfordern-Daten der Telefonrechnung erforderlich !



Für die "Club-gebühren" bringt das allerdings nichts, da diese nur genau so aufgeführt werden, wie auf der Telekom-Rechnung.

Hat zufällig noch jemand die genauen Tarifinformationen für
Vanio.flexi   	019351515 vom 02.07.2005? Aufgrund dieser Einwahl will Avanio von mir die 5,22 Euro...


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (21 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Ist der Nexnet-EVN rechtlich gültig?
denn laut dem war ich am 30.7.2005 zum letzten mal bei avanio, laut der telefon-hotline von avanio am 2.8.2005. Just an dem tag, als die "Community" aufgemacht wurde. so wirds wohl jedem gehen, der sich da irgendwann mal eingewählt hat?!
Oder täusch ich mich da?

wenn der evn rechtlich bindend ist, hammers ja, denn dann ist da bei avanio kräftig was schief gelaufen, entweder absichtlich oder unbeabsichtigt. und ich geh jetzt einfach mal von ersterem aus.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Nexnet-EVN rechtlich gültig?


Für die Nutzung von 0193er Datenververbindungen gibt es keinen EVN des Telefonnetzbetreibers - das ist eine Vorgabe des § 14 TKV. Also kann nur der Onlinediesteanbieter die Sessions dokumentiert vorlegen und die Daten sollte er seinem "Clearinghouse" zur Verfügung stellen können. Worauf bezieht sich Dein Zweifel an der Gültigkeit eines EVN? Das ist nichts anderes als eine Auflistung der Einzelpositionen zur Rechnung.


----------



## rudi.r (22 September 2005)

Bei mir liegt der Fall folgendermaßen:

Einwahl über Smartsurfer am 27.06.05 bei avanio mit der Einwahlnummer 019351515.
Verbindungsgebühr von 0,02 Eur. wurde mit der Telekomrechnung v. 20.07.05 abgerechnet.

In der Telekomrechnung v. 20.0905 erscheint jetzt der ominöse Mitgliedsbeitrag von 4,50 Eur. netto.

In der Zwischenzeit hat es keine weitere Einwahlen bei aviano gegeben. Mal davon abgesehen, daß meine Einwahl - die die Mitgliedschaft ausgelöst haben soll - vor Änderung der Tarifstruktur am 01. oder 02.08.05 liegt, müßte Callando/aviano ja im Streifall darlegen, wann die nach Einführung der Knecht- und Knebel-AGB erfolgten Einwahlen liegen sollen. Nachweislich meiner Telekomrechnungen gibt es keine. Der EVN bei Callando/aviano/nexnet oder wie der Laden auch heißen möge, ergibt bei mir das Datum 29.08.05. Da wird aber nur der "Clubbeitrag" (wer tritt wissentlich ein einen derartigen Idioten-Club ein?) ausgewiesen. Selbst wenn das Kostenprotokoll vom Smartsurfer nicht die nötige Aussagekraft besitzen sollte, ist die Telekomrechnung ohne Einschränkung gerichtsverwertbar. Deswegen sehe ich der Angelegenheit mal ganz gelassen entgegen. Alle, bei denen der Fall genauso liegt, sollten es ebenfalls so machen. Leider hat meine Anfrage bei Web.de, mit welchen Tarifdaten sich aviano seinerzeit dort angemeldet hat, nur die automatische Antwort ergeben, ich möge die Servicenummer zu 1,86 Eur. Min. anrufen. Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine andere E-Mailanschrift als [email protected] parat? Oder sind die Tarifdaten vielleicht sogar schon bekannt?


----------



## dvill (22 September 2005)

Hier ist eine FAX-Nr. von Leuten, sich sich mit dem Smartsurfer ganz genau auskennen sollten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rudi.r (22 September 2005)

Ist ja einzigartig und enorm. Danke dafür. Habe heute übrigens einen, als Gebührenschinder bekannten, Rechtsanwalt aufgesucht. Der wird das Ding zu gegebener Zeit übernehmen. Er sagte wörtlich "davon träumt jeder Anwalt". Werde mal sehen, ob er mich beteiligt. So gesehen sieht es doch garnicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Nutzung von 0193er Datenververbindungen gibt es keinen EVN des Telefonnetzbetreibers - das ist eine Vorgabe des § 14 TKV.


§14 TKV bezieht sich nur auf den normalen,d.h. vor der Verbindung  bestellten, EVN. Den gibts tatsächlich nur bei Sprachtelefonie.
Den Einwendungsnachweis nach §16 TKV gibts aber für alle Leistungen die auf Sprachkommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden. Also auch für Internetverbindungen, wenn die anteiligen Entgelte für die Nutzung der Telefonleitung in den Beträgen enthalten sind.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2005)

Das mit dem § 14 wurde mir mal im Zusammenhang mit der Internet-Clearing-Sache erklärt. Demnach handelt es sich hier um Datenverbindungen, losgelöst von der Sprachtelefonie. Der Gesetzgeber hat hier wohl die Telcos mit reichlich Schutz bedacht, damit denen für den geringfügigen Einzelumsatz nicht zu hohe Verwaltungskosten entstehen. Die NexNet könnte die Verbindungsdaten haben, also würde ich zuerst (oder parallel) dort mal anfragen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

*Web.de Tarifdatei vom 08062005*

Hallo allesamt,

da ich nun auch davon betroffen bin die 5,22 zu zahlen, erstmal abgelehnt bei Telekom und Callando. (Hinweis an avanio etc.), fand ich nun auf meinem Rechner noch die Tarifdatei vom 08. Juni 2005 auf meinem Rechner. Letztmalig war ich am 05.06.05 mit vario.flex online. Trotzalledem nun die 4,50 nto.

Kann mit der Datei (Tarif.dat) aber nicht viel anfangen und habe diese erstmal kopiert. Bei Bedarf kann ich  sie versenden. 

ciao für erste


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

*Tarifdaten vom 08.06.2005*

Ergänzung: Hier die Tarifdaten Stand:08.06.2005 18:00 Uhr

Hotline: 0800 4747225, Kanalbündelung: ist möglich.
Von Mo.-So. von 9-17Uhr 0,50ct./Min., 17-09Uhr 0,45ct./Min.
Weitere Infos unter ht*p://www.avanio.com/.
Smartsurfer Hotline: 01212-8200000 1,86Euro./Min.
Benutzername: vanioflexi
Passwort: surf


----------



## Teleton (23 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem § 14 wurde mir mal im Zusammenhang mit der Internet-Clearing-Sache erklärt. Demnach handelt es sich hier um Datenverbindungen, losgelöst von der Sprachtelefonie. .


Stimmt für Datenverbindung kann man keinen  EVN nach §14TKV "vorbestellen". Macht aber nix denn nach §16TKV gibts bei Einwendungen trotzdem einen weil die für "Sprachkommunikation.vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetze" verwendet wurden.





> §14 TKV:
> Verlangt der Kunde für *Sprach*kommunikationsdienstleistungen ...*vor* dem maßgeblichen Abrechnungszeitraum eine nach Einzelverbindungen aufgeschlüsselte Rechnung, so hat der Anbieter... diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erteilen





> §16 TKV:
> Erhebt der Kunde bei *Telekommunikations*dienstleistungen ..., die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation...vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen auch *ohne *Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises (_gem.§14 TKV_)nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln...


----------



## helmutw (23 September 2005)

*Widerspruch bei avanio*

Hallo zusammen,

*hat jemand im Forum denn bereits eine definitive Antwort von avanio/callando bekommen (Mahnbescheid, Zahlungsaufforderung, Mahnung ...)?*

Mir hat callando am Telefon gesagt, sie haben die Mitgliedschaft erstmal ab jetzt gekündigt bezahlen müsse ich aber was auf der Rechnung steht.

Merkwürdig ist auch, dass ich ja gleich zweimal Mitglied geworden bin, nur weil ich mich unter zwei Rufnummern eingewählt haben soll (kann sein, da ich zwei Rechner mit unterschiedlichen NUmmern nutze). Aber wie kann eine Person "Doppelmitglied" sein???

In der Einzelverbindungsübersicht von NEXNET tauchen zeimal für unterschiedliche Nummern die 4,50 EUR auf und zweimal eine Verbindung mit derselben Nummer am selben Datum mit der gleichen Zeit (41 Minuten). Nur die Anfangszeit ist um 3 Sekunden verschoben. Das kann nicht korrekt sein. Außerdem dürfte dann, wenn es nur eine Nummer betrifft auch nur einmal die Grundgebühr dabei sein oder?

Helmut


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (23 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Mein aktueller Stand: Auskunft von Avanio, dass ich mich am 2.8. eingewählt haben soll. Der bei Nexnet gezogene EVN sagt eindeutig, dass letzte EInwahl am 30.7. erfolgte. Bei Callando angerufen, diesmal war die Dame am Telefon sehr freundlich und auch etwas kleinlaut und meinte, ich solle den EVN mit Widerspruch faxen, also nix mehr von wegen: "was auf der Rechnung steht, müssen sie zahlen"
Das hab ich gemacht und betrachte die Sache für mich als erledigt.

Ich denke mal, dass bei Avanio jeder, der sich da irgendwann mal eingewählt hat, am 2.8., also dem Starttag der "Community" auf wundersame Weise eine Einwahl gemacht haben soll. Aber mit dem EVN kammer ja definitiv das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Wer hat schon bei Nexnet einen EVN gezogen?

Bei mir soll eine Einwahl am 29.08.05 genau 0.00 Uhr und genau 1.00 min     stattgefunden haben. Auf der Telekom-Rechnung ist diese Einwahl allerdings nicht enthalten. Hier ist nur der "Clubbeitrag" ausgewiesen.

Wenn nun aber tatsächlich eine Verbindung von 1.00 min bestanden hätte, sollten doch mehr als genau der Clubbeitrag fällig sein?

MfG
Jens


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Genau so ist es. Der beste Beweis ist doch die Telekomrechnung, aus der hervorgeht, daß keine Einwahlen bzw. Einwahlen zumindest vor dem 01.08.05 stattgefunden haben.  Selbst bei Einwahlen nach dem 31.07.05 dürften die sich, angesichts der Rechtslage, die Zähne ausbeißen. Was bei denen in irgendwelchen  EVN steht ist mir vollkommen Wurscht. Bei der Vielzahl der Betroffenen haben die doch sowieso Schwierigkeiten in Sachen Glaubwürdigkeit. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, daß man über nexnet versucht Durck auszuüben. Ich kann nur raten, stur zu bleiben. Letztlich müssen die nachweisen und das können sie garnicht. Also Ruhe bewahren und vielleicht wie ich es machen werde, Strafantrag stellen. Unter Verweis auf bereits anhängige Verfahren haben die Aussagen von denen doch so gut wie keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2005)

*aviano*

Nur mal so zur Info habe ich die heute aktuellen Veröffentlichungen i. S. AVIANO hier mal dokumentiert. Wer nun z. B. mit dem Smart-Surfer die Einwahl über AVIANO ins Internet bekommt, kann die AGB (siehe Worddokument) gar nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen - sie sind mEn somit gar nicht wirksam eingebunden, ein Vertrag zur monatlichen Grundgebühr kann somit nicht entstanden sein.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Gerade bin ich mal bei callandos 0800-Nr. durchgekommen. Auf meine Frage, was es mit diesen 4,50 Er. auf sich hat, bekam ich die Antwort, daß avanio (ist ja callando) mitgeteilt hat, ich hätte mich am 27.06. dort eingewählt und dadurch wäre diese mtl. Grundgebühr entstanden. Auf meine Entgegnung, daß der Tarif dazu erst am 01.08.05 eingeführt wurde und daher eine Mitgliedschaft, Grundgebühr oder was auch immer nicht entstehen könnte, bekam ich die Antwort, daß ich da richtig läge.  Jetzt solle ich bei avanio Widerspruch einlegen. Das werde ich aber nicht machen. Die sollen sich mal richtig aus´m Fenster lehnen mit der Nummer, damit´s am Ende richtig teuer wird. Langsam glaube ich, da sind welche am Werk, *[...]*. Vor diesem Hintergrund bekommen ja auch die mittlerweile schon anhängigen Strafverfahren eine ganz andere Bedeutung.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## IT-Schrauber (23 September 2005)

Oh mein Gott, wer hat denn nur diese Designs gemacht? Einmal Werbung fuer "have it our way, yours is irrelevant" und einmal für irgendwas, evtl. gegen Flatulenzen oder Verstopfung? SCNR 

unk:


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

*Vielleicht wird ja nun mal Web.de wach *

und fordert auch ihr Geld ein. Schickte jedenfalls mal ne Mail zur Erinnerung an die.

Sehr geehrte .... , 

vielen Dank fuer Ihre E-Mail.

Wir danken Ihnen fuer Ihren Hinweis und werden dem Problem 
natuerlich nach Weiterleitung an die entsprechende Abteilung
nachgehen.

Vielen Dank fuer Ihr Verstaendnis.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

*[...]*

WEB.DE  Kundenservice
http://kundenservice.web.de/



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Gesendet: 22.09.2005 
Von: 
An: <[email protected]>
Betreff: Smartsurfer/Avanio/unrechte Gebuehr
Vorgang: 6............


> Guten Tag sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit erbosten Grimm schreibe ich Ihnen, obwohl ich weis, dass Sie nicht
> Schuld haben.
> Der Anbieter Avanio/Callando verlangt von mir 5,22 Eur nachträglich
> für eine Leistung die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
...
> In Ihren Vertragsbedingungen zur Aufnahme in diese Tarife
> "Vereinbarung zwischen dem Internet-Service-Provider und WEB.DE über
> Tarifinformationen für den WEB.DE SmartSurfer" steht geschrieben, dass sich
> die Anbieter "Um eine Irreführung des Nutzers zu vermeiden, verspricht
> der Unterzeichnende der WEB.DE AG für jeden Verstoß gegen die WEB.DE
> SmartSurfer Tarif-Policy unter Ausschluss der Einrede des
> Fortsetzungszusammenhangs eine Vertragsstrafe in Höhe von 10.000,--
> EUR (in Worten zehntausend) an WEB.DE zu bezahlen."
> 
> Ich möchte Sie hiermit auffordern aktiv zu werden, denn ich bin kein
> Einzelfall, zum Pech auch für die anderen Betroffenen.
> Man kann dieses auch im Forum
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11777&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> nachlesen, über diese Gebaren der Avanio/Callando
> 
*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

*Zeitpunkt Tarifumstellung Avanio*

Hallo,

avanio verlangt von mir 4,50 Euro für einen Internetzugang.
Ich habe meine Einzelverbindungsübersicht bei https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando nachgerechnet. Am 1.08. war ich ab 01:28:49  für 00:10:46 Minuten über Internet by Call Services über 01935 1515 im Internet. Interessanterweise berechnet man mir für die 11 Minuten 0,0526 Cent. Das  heißt, hier wird noch der damals im SmartSurfer angegebene Tarif von 0,41 Cent/Minute zugrunde gelegt (11x0,41 Cent +16% Mehrwertsteuer = 0,052 Cent). Nexnet schreibt zwar Betrag ohne MwSt. in EUR, da scheinen aber nur die 4,50 avanio Internetzugang gemeint zu sein. 
0,41 Cent/Minute passt natürlich nicht mit den nach http://www.avanio.de/flexi.htm jetzt gültigen 0,55 Cent/Minute zusammen. Ich schätze die Tarifumstellung geschah erst später als 1:30 in der Nacht. Es wird ja auch öfter vom 2. August gesprochen, Avanio nennt natürlich den 1.8, aber es gibt ja auch Betroffene, die angeben sich zuletzt im Juli oder Juni eingewählt zu haben. Ich denke hier könnte ein Ausweg  liegen. So lange nicht klar ist, wann die Tarifumstellung wirlich war kann doch Avanio keine Grundgebühr fordern?


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe heute auf der Telefonrechnung auch 4,50 Euro netto von avanio/ internetzugang stehen.
Allerdings habe ich schon lange (knappes JAhr) DSL-Anschluss und ein entsprechendes Modem (Fritzbox SL). Dazu eine Flat von AOL.
Wie kann es sein, dass diese Firma, von der ich bisher noch nie gehört habe, mir irgendetwas in Rechnung stellt?
Ist es technisch überhaupt möglich sich mit einer Fritzbox und DSL Anschluss analog cbc einzuwählen? Ich dachte bisher, dass dies nicht geht.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen! Ist schon erstaunlich wer alles über die gleichen Problem klagt... Scheint ja eine Riesen-_[edit]_ masche von Avanio zu sein.
Ich habe heute auf meiner Telekomrechnung ebenfalls die 4,50€ Gebühr entdeckt, obwohl ich seit Anfang August über eine DSL-Flatrate surfe.

Zum Glück habe ich keinen Bankeinzug vereinbart!
Die kriegen keinen Cent von mir.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder der Betroffenen Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch erstatten sollte. Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Medien mit einbinden. Scheint ja bis jetzt noch keiner in der Öffentlichkeit so richtig mitbekommen zu haben

Ist echt ne Sauerei!
Gruß T. :evil:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

*vanio.flexi*

hi allerseits,
hab heute genauso ne rechnung von 4,50euro bekommen. meine einmalige einwahl war am 6.6.05 lange vor der umstellung oder was das auch sein mag;
hab telekom gesagt, die sollen nicht zahlen;
hab callando avanio mailbeschwerde geschrieben also kein fax ...
hoffe die lassen mich nun in ruhe...
es sind einfach zu viele betroffen denke nicht die kommen damit durch die medien sollten jetzt mal ran.
die können mich doch nicht verklagen wenn ich nicht zahle. für so ne sch...e mach ich mir nicht die mühe zum anwallt zu gehen (vorerst zumindest)
ich werd einen anfall kriegen, wenn die nächste rechnung genauso aussieht..
liebe grüße an alle betroffenen


----------



## Talome (23 September 2005)

Ich wollte anzeige erstatten die Polizei meinte nur, das der Anfangsverdacht noch nicht besteht und solange ich keine Mahnung habe sollte ich es auf dem Zivilrechtlichen Wege klären.


----------



## Insider (23 September 2005)

...die Polizei ist zu einer solchen Bewertung nicht autorisiert - die ist verpflichtet, eine Anzeige entgegen zu nehmen und der zuständigen StA zur Prüfung vorzulegen. Allein die Rechnungsposition reicht aus um den Schaden zu definieren und die Finanzverfügung darzustellen. Eine Mahnung bezieht sich i. d. R. auf die Rechnung und ist somit irrelevant.


----------



## Talome (23 September 2005)

der meinung war ich auch, aber nachdem was ich jetzt noch so in dem Forum http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=66682&page=12&pp=15  werde ich Montag noch mal mit dem Typen von der Polizei telefonieren.


----------



## Insider (23 September 2005)

Telefonische Anzeigenaufnahme gibt es nicht. Man geht hin oder schreibt einen Brief und basta!


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonische Anzeigenaufnahme gibt es nicht.


aber online, zumindest in NRW...
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/service.html

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

*Weiteres von Callando*

Hallo!

Habe noch keine Rechnung diesen Monat bekommen, aber gerade auf der vom letzten Monat auch was merkwürdiges zu Callando und der 019351515 gefunden:

Zu avanio stehen da 0,24, die sind in Ordnung, entsprechen meinen (SmartSurfers) Aufzeichnungen. Dann ist da noch ein Betrag über 13,40 (o. MWst). Habe dann auch mal in den EVN bei Nexnet reingeschaut: 2 sehr lange Verbindungen über 2.46 und 3.42 Stunden - ergibt einen Tarif von etwa 3,44 Ct/min, wo gibts denn sowas. Der SmartSurfer hat da auch Verbindungen zur selben Nummer (019351515). Der Tarif dabei sei Aktiv1, einmal mit 9,89Ct Einwahl + 0,03Ct/min und einmal mit 8,89Ct Einwahl + 0,02Ct/min. Ergibt zusammen keine 30Ct mit MWst! Habe es dummerweise jetzt erst mitbekommen...

Werde da also wohl auch gegen vorgehen müssen. Bin auf die nächste Rechnung gespannt, war am 30.7. zum letzten mal über avanio.flexi online. Verkompliziert sich noch dadurch, daß ich mir einen Anschluß mit anderen Teile (Rechnung wird über ISDN MSNs aufgeteilt) und ich nicht der Vertragspartner der Telekom bin. Und dann ist jetzt erstmal Wochenende, Klasse...

Grüsse,
Beregar


----------



## Insider (23 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> aber online, zumindest in NRW...


...und genau die ist so sehr umstritten, dass diesem Unheil hoffentlich bald über die Innenministerkonfernz der Länder ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird!  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2005)

*Re: Weiteres von Callando*



			
				Beregar schrieb:
			
		

> ... entsprechen meinen (SmartSurfers) Aufzeichnungen.
> 
> Werde da also wohl auch gegen vorgehen müssen.


Gegen den SmartSurfer? Peitsch´ ihn aus oder evakuiere ihn vorläufig in den Papierkorb. Nahezu alle, die sich bislang zu diesem Thema hier im Forum zu Wort gemeldet haben, nutzen den SmartSurfer von Web.de. Daran kommt man bei der Analyse des Problems nicht vorbei - *wer* garantiert die Stimmigkeit der Tarife, wenn ein Verbidnungstool eines Drittanbieters zur Anwendung kommt, der sich auch noch von der Verantwortung distanziert?


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

*Re: Weiteres von Callando*

Nun ja, bisher hatte ich wohl Glück gehabt - aber Glück ist halt immer so eine Sache. In seiner Faulheit verlässt man sich halt drauf, hinterher beisst man sich in den Hintern.

Habe zu meinem Problem wohl gerade einen passenden Thread im verbraucherschutz-forum gefunden. Klingt alles so ähnlich, auch der Tarifname Aktiv1 taucht immer mal wieder auf. Als Einwahlprogramm meist der SmartSurfer - oder das Gegenstück von Teltarif. Allerdings hat Callando wohl bei einigen Beschwerden einen Irrtum zugegeben und eine Rückerstattung versprochen - wenn derjenige mal durchkam oder ein FAX schickte.


----------



## Talome (24 September 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonische Anzeigenaufnahme gibt es nicht. Man geht hin oder schreibt einen Brief und basta!



Ich wollte auch nicht am Telefon die Anzeige aufgeben, aber ich denke mir du kannst auch ruhig im freundlicherem Ton schreiben, denn die meisten hier haben doch das gleiche Schicksal und wir müssen uns nicht gegenseitig nerven oder?

@Reducal: Ich nutze den Smartsurfer seid 4 jahren und hatte bisher nie Probleme damit, also ich würde wirklich eher bei callando und avanio(auch wenn es eins ist) suchen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 September 2005)

*Re: Weiteres von Callando*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen den SmartSurfer? Peitsch´ ihn aus...


@Reducal, ja, Du hast Recht, niemand garantiert die Tarife, die dieser oder andere Least-Cost Router für IbC anzeigen. Wer würde dies auch für ein kostenloses Produkt?
Aber auch ich habe lange Zeit Smartsurfer u. den IMHO besseren Discount-Surfer von Teltarif benutzt, um wenigstens halbwegs Ordnung in den Tarifdschungel zu bringen. Mit aktiver Sperrung mir dubios erscheinender Anbieter ging das durchaus gut. Bin damit trotzdem ab und an tariflich auf die Schnauze geflogen, hab aber auch erlebt, dass Abrechnungen schlichtweg falsch waren, und nach Beschwerde auf einmal wundersamer Weise erhebliche Beträge zurücküberwiesen wurden (auch von Arcor, IMHO einer der eher seriösen Anbieter im IbC).

Wenn ich jemanden auspeitschen würde, dann die BNetzA, dass sie diesen Gebührendschungel und diese Pseudo-ISPs ala Avanio und Co überhaupt zulässt. Was die tun, hat nichts mit einem real existierenden ISP zu tun, und ebensowenig mit Marktwirtschaft. Marktwirtschaft funktioniert nämlich nur dann, wenn der Markt transparent ist. Und ich denke mal, das etliche CbC und IbC Anbieter einen erheblichen Teil ihres Gewinns eben mit der Intransparenz des Markts machen. Und genau darum sind Smartsurfer und Co diesen Anbietern auch ein Dorn im Auge, und werden wo es geht sabotiert. 
Quizfrage dazu: warum unterscheidet keiner der DSL Anbieter, die Zeittarife anbieten, preislich nach Einwahlzeitpunkt? Warum bieten VoIP Anbieter konstante Telefontarife?
Selbst-Antwort: weil es wirtschaftlich fast keinen Grund gibt, und die Leute zwecks Kundenbindung auch das Kundeninteresse im Auge haben, und nicht wie Avanio eben zum Abzocken(*) der Kunden gegründet werden. 

Und zum Fall zurück: ja, jeder muss damit rechnen, dass der Smart-Surfer falsche Daten liefert, und mal der Tarif nicht stimmt. Aber rechtlich gibt es meines Wissens nichts, was darauf hindeutet, dass durch die Anwahl einer IbC Nummer ein rechtskräftiges Abo abgeschlossen werden kann.


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Verträge mit Telekommunikationsunternehmen unterfallen grundsätzlich denselben rechtlichen Regelungen wie Verträge mit Unternehmen aus anderen Wirtschaftsbereichen (beispielsweise den Vorschriften des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BGB)).





			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistern stellt sich das praktische Problem, die jeweils geltenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) an den Kunden zu bringen. ...Bei einer Verbindung über eine Call-by-Call-Nummer kommt in der Regel jeweils ein einzelner Vertrag über das jeweils geführte Gespräch zustande. Grundsätzlich müsste der Anbieter damit jedes einzelne Mal auf seine Geschäftsbedingungen hinweisen. Dies ist jedoch bei Massengeschäften in dieser Form nicht möglich. ...
> Die nunmehr in § 305a Nr. 2b) BGB geregelte Ausnahme der Einbeziehung, erfordert neben der Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt und der Bereithaltung der Geschäftsbedingungen in den Geschäftstellen nun zusätzlich die Vorraussetzungen, dass die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten vor Vertragsschluss dem Kunden bekannt gegeben werden können und die Dienstleistung in einem Mal erbracht wird.


Fragen, die sich mir stellen, und die ich gerne vor einer Zahlung beantwortet hätte:
-ist eine automatische Anmeldung alleine durch Einwahl zu einem IbC mit Grundgebühr überhaupt zulässig?
-hat hier jemand nachgefragt/geschaut, ob der Avanio Tarif überhaupt im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht ist? Wenn nicht, ist jede Forderung hinfällig!
-bei Hotspots ist es gang und gäbe, den ersten Aufruf einer Webseite auf eine Anmeldeseite umzulenken. Damit dürfte dies eine verbreitete Technik sein, die ohne unverhältnismäßige Schwierigkeiten genutzt werden könnte, um eine Bestätigung der Anmeldung zu erhalten. Warum ist dies nicht in der oder anderer Form erfolgt?


			
				BGB §312e schrieb:
			
		

> Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 1.  angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner     Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann


-Avanio unterscheidet seine Tarife nur mit Benutzername/Passwort. Es ist nicht nur grob fahrlässig, sondern IMHO ein Verstoss gegen oben genannten BGB Paragraphen, Usernamen/Passwort von einem grundgebührenfreien für einen grundgebührenpflichtigen zu recyceln.
-handelt es sich hier um einen Online-Dienst konform mit der 0193 Gasse? Oder nicht doch um ein Mehrwertdiensteangebot, dass dann eine 0900 Gasse nutzen müsste? Schliesslich werden hier ja auch sonstige Club-Mehrwertleistungen angeboten, die nichts mit einem Internetzugang zu tun haben. Siehe Sperrung des "Internet Clearing" Dialers mit 0193

Und als Abschluss, in der Hoffnung, dass Geschäftsmodell etwas zu erleuchten: was hier passiert ist, ist IMHO alleine auf Abzocke(*) der Smartsurfer-Nutzer ausgelegt. Ich gründe eine Firma neu als Gmbh & Co KG, um das Haftungsrisiko erträglich zu halten. Mache gute Preise, um im Smartsurfer-Ranking weit oben zu landen. Ändere dann in einer Nacht-und Nebelaktion den Tarif auf ein Abo. Schlimmstenfalls macht mir die BNetzA den Laden dicht. Bestenfalls habe ich einen erheblichen Anteil des Kundenstamm, der zumindest 1-2 Monate überhaupt nichts davon merkt, weil er eh immer etliche höhere IBC Posten hat und diese nicht genau kontrolliert. Dann muss erst gekündigt werden, dass heisst es vergeht noch einmal mindestens ein Monatsbeitrag. Toll, dieses kreative und risikobereite deutsche Unternehmertum. 
Die hier geäusserten Vorwürfe, dass hier trotz Einwahl vor der Tarifumstellung ein Abo behauptet wird, lasse ich hier mal ganz aussen vor, da ich es nicht nachprüfen kann, aber wenn dies belegbar werden kann, schuldet Avanio dafür eine verdammt gute Entschuldigung, wenn das kein dreister Abzockversuch(*) gewesen sein soll.
TSCN

(*) Disclaimer: Abzocken ist in diesem Posting ausschliesslich als "Ausnutzen der Unerfahrenheit und Faulheit der Nutzer und der IbC Markt-Intransparenz" zu verstehen, insbesondere ausschliesslich eine moralische und keinerlei juristische Beurteilung des Sachverhalts.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

*Re: Weiteres von Callando*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier passiert ist, ist IMHO alleine auf Abzocke der Smartsurfer-Nutzer ausgelegt. Ich gründe eine Firma neu als Gmbh & Co KG, um das Haftungsrisiko erträglich zu halten. Mache gute Preise, um im Smartsurfer-Ranking weit oben zu landen. Ändere dann in einer Nacht-und Nebelaktion den Tarif auf ein Abo. Schlimmstenfalls macht mir die BNetzA den Laden dicht. Bestenfalls habe ich einen erheblichen Anteil des Kundenstamm, der zumindest 1-2 Monate überhaupt nichts davon merkt, weil er eh immer etliche höhere IBC Posten hat und diese nicht genau kontrolliert. Dann muss erst gekündigt werden, dass heisst es vergeht noch einmal mindestens ein Monatsbeitrag. Toll, dieses kreative und risikobereite deutsche Unternehmertum.
> TSCN


Also es mag sein, dass es den Straftatbestand "Einschleichen in den Smartsurfer" nicht gibt, aber "phänomenologisch" betrachtet (also nur das in die Überlegung aufgenommen, was man sehen oder durch handelsregistersuchen ahnen kann) ist das genau das, was avanio gemacht hat... Vielleicht bastelt ein schlauer Jurist da ja sogar noch einen "realen" Straftatbestand oder es wird zumindest von offizieller Stelle (BNetzA) mal was dazu gesagt. 
Übrigens, TSCN, wieso "deutsches Unternehmen"? D*G*, jenes "Mitglied der Geschäftsführung", ist Schweizer 
Ach bitte bitte mag sich keiner beim Amtsgericht Dresden die Gesellschafterliste besorgen *fleh*


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2005)

*Re: Weiteres von Callando*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im zitierten Umfang völlige Übereinstimmung, Du hast die Sache auf den Punkt gebracht.

(die aus dem Zitat herausgekürzten Punkte sehe ich teils wesentlich anders)

Die Kernprobleme sind:

- Vertrag?
- Mehrwertdienst?

Gruß,

Don Frago


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

*callando-Hotline*

am Telefon:
"vermutlich ein Softwarefehler oder so"
Die billigste Ausrede, die ich je gehört habe!!!! .....! !!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Bin auch im "Club"*

Auch bei mir ist dieser ominöse 4,50 Betrag auf der Rechnung.

Da ich mit der Telekom Bankeinzug vereinbart habe sind die ersten 4,50 nun schon weg(war im Urlaub und konnte nicht rechtzeitig reagieren).
Habe mit der Telekom vereinbart den Bankeinzug erstmal rauszunehmen und im Falle des erneuten Abzugs die Rechnung zu kürzen.

An die Mailadresse [email protected] habe ich eine angepasste Version der hilfsweisen Kündigung geschickt, die hier weiter vorn schon gepostet wurde. Damit erkennt man den Vertrag zwar nicht an, aber falls doch einer zustande gekommen sein sollte, kündigt man.

Ich hoffe damit das Thema aus der Welt geschafft zu haben. Habe ich eine Chance die 4,50 EUR zurückzufordern?. Das sieht eher schlecht aus, oder?
Außerdem kann ich mich nicht lt. Rg. am 29.08.05 eingewählt haben. (s.o.). Das erkenne ich ja auch an der Rechnung, da mit 4,50 nur die Grundgebühr gefordert wird und keine Verbindungsgebühren?! Lt. meinen Rechnungen habe ich mich das letzte mal im Juni mit dieser Callando/Avanio-Nummer eingewählt.

Ich könnte mir die Krätze an den Hals ärgern, das diese [...] 4,50 von mir bekommmen haben, aber alle weiteren Schritte sind den Aufwand nicht wert.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (27 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Aber genau davon leben die, dass viele zu bequem sind und den "Aufwand" scheuen, um sich diese "nur" 5.22 Euro zurückzuholen. Deswegen kann man nur appellieren, dass du auf Rückzahlung des unrechtmäßig einkassierten Geldes bestehst! Sonst lohnt sich das doch für die und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann der nächste auf dumme Gedanken kommt. 
Denen ist auf strafrechtlichem Weg anscheinend nicht so einfach beizukommen, aber wenn sie unrechtmäßig eingenommes Geld nicht rausrücken, sieht die Sache vermutlich anders aus. und darauf werden sie sich dann wohl nicht einlassen. Deswegen forder die Asche zurück!


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Stimmt schon*

Hast ja recht.
In welcher Form muss man soetwas tun?
Reicht es, wenn ich eine Mail schreibe? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*callando*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir diese beiträge nun alle reingezogen und muß feststellen das es sehr viele getroffen hat. auch ich bin in die falle getappt , allerdings sieht der fall bei mir etwas anders aus. ich habe mich am 4.7. mit dem smartsurfer bei dem aktiv1 tarif eingewählt für die dauer von 6min 48sec. und von mir möchte call*ndo 36,06 € inkl. Mwst haben. daraufhin habe ich meinen dauerauftrag bei der t-com stoniert und manuell überwiesen abzüglich des geforderten betrages. daraufhin bekam ich eine mahnung von nexnet. auf diese mahnung hin habe ich der verbraucherzentrale einen besuch erstattet, welche mir den ratschlag gab ein einwurfeinschreiben an den anbieter zu schicken in dem ich eine genaue aufstellung über die kosten verlangen sollte. dieses schreiben habe ich auch gleichzeitig an das inkassobüro nexnet geschickt. die antwort von nexnet war das ich mich an callando wenden sollte. und zwei tage später eine zweite mahnung erhalten habe. nun warte ich noch auf eine stellungnahme von callando mal sehen was die dazu sagen. warde mich auch mal erkundigen wie das mit einem strafantrag aussieht. werde dieses forum weiterhin vervolgen und meine erfahrungen hier texten.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (27 September 2005)

*Aktiv1*

Zum Aktiv1 schau mal hier:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=66682&page=7&pp=15

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18489


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

Danke Dir für den Link. Habe mich dort auch ins Forum eingetragen und habe ausserdem eben noch Strafantrag wegen Betrug gegen Callando gestellt. Nun werde ich mal abwarten was noch so alles passiert und wann ich wieder was von den _[edit]_ höre. Ich werde diesen Tread aufjedenfall weiterhin verfolgen und Neuigkeiten posten

bis dahin 
Servus

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## kapnemo (27 September 2005)

Hallo,

habe auch die 4.50 Euro Netto in der Telekom-Rechnung. Die Abbuchung habe ich gerade bei der Telekom sperren lassen. Im Web-Smartsurfer ist bei mir einen vanioflex Verbindung am 03.08.2005 zu sehen. An diesem Tag war ich auch einmalig per Modem im Internet, da mein DSL-Anschluss nicht funktionierte.

Ist diese 4.5 Euro Gebühr in diesem Fall nun zulässig? 

Ist hier ein Vertrag oder eine Mitgliedschaft überhaupt abgeschlossen worden? Gibt es bei solchen Vertragsabschlüssen nicht auch ein 14-Tage Widerrufsrecht, über das man belehrt werden muss?


----------



## kapnemo (27 September 2005)

So, bin nun auch über diesen Beitrag gestolpert:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html

"Somit können Clubmitschaften oder andere Abonnements nicht im offen Call by Call begründet werden, ohne dass der Kunde davon ausdrücklich Kenntnis erhalten hat."

Ich werde daher die 4.50 Euro (5.22) nicht überweisen, auch wenn eine Rückerstattung angeboten wird).

Ich werde daher der Rechnung (scharf) widersprechen und ankündigen, dass ich Anzeige erstatten werde, wenn ich trotzdem eine Mahnung erhalte.


----------



## rudi.r (28 September 2005)

*Bitte um Angabe wo schon Verfahren laufen*

Ich bereite gerade auch eine Strafanzeige vor. Um die Sache richtig abzurunden würde ich gern angeben, wo schon Verfahren laufen (Staatsanwaltschaft, Lka, Polizei). Wäre deshalb dankbar, wenn mir  Aktenzeichen und bei wem und wo die Sache anhängig ist, per PN übermittelt werden würden.  Aus alten Einträgen habe ich auch erfahren, daß es gegen callando schon einige (Alt)Verfahren gegeben hat bzw. noch geben muß. Für entsprechende Angaben wäre ich auch dankbar.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

@ rudi.r, wenn Du eine Strafanzeige erstattest (den Strafantrag nicht vergessen), dann sind andere Anzeigen, irgendwo im Bundesgebiet, erstmal unerheblich. So eine Anzeige von Dir würde sich gegen die Verantwortlichen von callando bzw. aviano richten. Somit müssten alle Anzeigen auch dort zuständigkeitshaber bearbeitet werden, wo die beteiligte/-beteiligten Firmen ihren Sitz haben. Demnach müssten dann dort alle Anzeigen eingehen und würden "gesammelt" analysiert und letztendlich wiederum einzeln bewertet/bearbeitet werden. Nur die dort zuständige StA entscheidet darüber, ob (verfahrenstechnisch gesehen) ein Vorgang geführt wird, in dem die Einzelanzeigen gebündet werden. Der Hinweis von Anzeigenerstattern auf andere Anzeigen im Bundesgebiet führt zumeist auf eine ablehnende Haltung bei der Verfahrensbewältigung, da anscheinend niemand gern freiwillig weitere (fremde) Verfahren übernehmen mag.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

ich bin seit 3 Monaten 1und1 DSL Kinde und habe seit dem keinen Analoger Internetanschluss mehr. Trotzdem hat Callando 4,50 (plus Steuer) nun abgebucht. Ich habe bei der Telekom angerufen und reklamiert, die kennen das Problem und legten eine Sperre ein, der Widerspruch von mir an Callando wird heute zur Post gehen, bin ja mal gespannt was denen dazu einfällt.
martin


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*gleiches Problem*

Hallo,

also ich bin ebenfalls mit den üblichen 4,50 Euro betroffen, war zuletzt am 29.06 eingewählt.

Bei der Avanio Hotline hat man mir gesagt, ich hätte mich am 02.08. eingewählt, was nicht möglich ist, da ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub befunden habe. Heute jetzt taucht auf einmal in der NexNet Verbindungsnachweispage eine einminütige Verbindung am 29.08 um 00:00 auf. Genau dieselbe Zeit hatten doch auch schon andere, oder ? Ich jedenfalls kann eine Benützung zu dieser Zeit ausschließen.

Habe also wie die anderen Einspruch bei Avenio und Callando eingelegt und die Telekom aufgefordert, den Betrag nicht weiterzuleiten.
Zudem habe ich schriftlich gekündigt, dabei aber eine rechtliche Anerkennung etwaiger Verträge abgelehnt.

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand wirklich eine Bestätigung oder Mahnung auf einen solchen Einspruch bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

@Martin

Die Buchung am 29.8. ist wohl nur technischer Natur, um bei denen im System die Grundgebühr zu erfassen.

So wie ich die Sache verstehe, haben alle Betroffenen irgendwann - egal, ob vor oder nach dem 2.8.05 - mal eine Verbindung zu dieser 0193 51515 Einwahlnummer hergestellt. Folglich ist man dann Mitglied geworden - bis zum 1.8.05 eben kostenfrei. (So dass man auch nix merkt). Ab August wurde dann die Grundgebühr erhoben.

Also, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt:
Betrag sperren, 
Widerspruch an avanio und callando


Mich würde aber auch mal interessieren, ob schon jemand Mahnungen erhalten hat...

Grüße
sc.b.


----------



## rudi.r (28 September 2005)

@reducal

Nachdem ich gestern nochmal bei Callando angerufen habe und man jetzt mir einer neuen Lachnummer kommt "vanio.flex war schon im Juni gebührenpflichtig, man erhebe diese aber erst ab August", habe ich mich mal in Sachen Anzeige sachkundig gemacht. Der Beamte hat ausdrücklich dazu geraten, falls schon Verfahren laufen oder liefen und mir dies bekannt sei, diese in der Strafanzeige anzugeben. Er meinte es ergäbe sich ein anderes Bild, wenn gleich klar wird, dass es sich um einen Massentatbestand handelt. Ansonsten könnte auch der Eindruck entstehen, ich wäre ein Einzelnörgler wegen der lumpigen 4,50. Im übrigen brächten Abgleiche mit anderen Verfahren auch öfter mal Überraschungen in der Hinsicht, dass man "alte Bekannte trifft". Weil mir das eingentlich einleuchtet und der Mann, der die Auskunft gab auch scheinbar genau wusste wovon der redet, würde ich das natürlich auch gern so machen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*@rudi.r*



			
				rudi.r schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal
> 
> ... "vanio.flex war schon im Juni gebührenpflichtig...



Komisch ist nur, daß es die Firma avanio erst seit 4.8.05 im Handelsregister Dresden gibt. Für wen rechnet Callando den Juni ab?
Die ersten und letzten Verbindungen im Juni haben die bei mir nicht abgerechnet, nur die 4,50 am 29.8.

Sehr obskur!


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

meine freundin hatte den mist auch auf der rechnung. 

die telekom hat ihr gesagt sie solle den betrag kürzen und mit dem hinweis "Ohne Collando" überweisen. damit die wissen was gekürzt wurde. schriftlich wollten die wohl nix (trotz nachfrage).


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

man könnte jemanden einschleussen, die suchen noch eine bürokauffrau:
http://jobs.rekruter.de/jobs/job1-Buerokaufmann-074012005092356907.htm

wenn das nicht nach nen undercover reporter schreit....


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2005)

in Tschechien suchten die auch... Einfacher wäre evtl., beim Amtsgericht Dresden die Gesellschafter einzusehen... 
Wer gehört neben (Srohmann?) D*G* noch dazu?
Wieviel "Seligenstadt" steckt in callando und avanio???


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Callando und Co*

Hi, auch mich hat es erwischt mit der Rechnung von gestern. Habe dann gleich bei der Firma Callando angerufen und war andauernt in der blöden warteschleife oder keiner war zu sprechen. 
Irgendwann hatte ich jemanden und der erklärte mir, dass die Gebühr für eine Einwahl im Juni genauer gesagt für den 23.06. sei.
Lachhaft - rückwirkende Vertragsveränderungen sind sittenwidrig nach § 134 BGB. Das sollte man denen mal sagen.
Als ich nach einem Ausdruck fragte bzw. EVZ für diese Einwahl wollte, bekam ich die Antwort ich solle auf www. service-nexnet.de schauen. Jaja, da steht dasselbe wie bei der telefonrechnung, also nichts von wegen Bestätigung das es um den 23.06. geht. Also habe ich heute wieder angerufen, wahrscheinlich im 2 minuten Takt um einen zu erreichen. Hatte jemand irgendwann dran und der meinte, das sei ein fehler und ich bekäme das geld zurück, solle es aber nicht einbehalten. Es könnte nur seien, dass es erst auf der übernächsten rechnung sei. Lachen kann ich darüber nicht und ver... kann ich mich auch selbst. Ich teilte ihm mit ich hätte gerne eine Bestätigung für die Einwahl im Juni - wieder der Verweis auf die nexnet.de Adresse. Auf den Hinweis das dort nichts ist, kam nichts. 
Da mir das alles zu blöde war, habe ich mein angebliches Account bei avanio gleich von dem Mitarbeiter kündigen lassen und zusätzlich - wer weiß ob es erfolgt ist - eine Kündigung an Callando und eine an avanio geschickt und die Telekom unterrichtet. Die bekommen kein geld von mir !!! Erst bezahlen und dann bekomme ich das wieder - ja ja genau !!!

Ich bin so verärgert, dass ich mich auch an web.de gewendet habe und darum gebeten habe, dass sie wie in ihren Grundsätzen steht, aktiv werden. 

Zudem war ich bei der Polizei und der Polizist war super nett und meinte, sammeln Sie alle Schreiben und sonstigen Dinge, damit die Anzeige wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Betrug und anderer Dinge hand und Fuß bekommt.
Falls hier noch jemand ist, der Anzeige erstatten will oder hat, kann sich mal melden, da eine Sammelklage bzw. Anzeige Arbeitsaufwand bei der Polizei verringert und mehr her macht.

Ach laßt euch nicht vertrösten, zahlt nichts und kündigt so schnell wie möglich. Die Verbraucherzentralen raten auch dazu.

Weiß jemand wo ich den EVZ über meine Einwahl ausser das Smartsurfer Protokoll her bekomme ? Nexnet hilft ja nicht. 
Danke.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 September 2005)

*Re: Callando und Co*



			
				9nic schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelklage


 :steinigung: Klickst Du!



			
				9nic schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige Arbeitsaufwand bei der Polizei verringert


Genau, da kann dann ein Beamter vom anderen locker abschreiben. Das Verständnis der Anzeigenbearbeitung bei den Behörden ist in der Bevölkerung schon ziemlich merkbefreit. Aber woher soll Otto Normalo wissen, wie´s läuft?


----------



## helmutw (29 September 2005)

*Nachricht von ava**

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute eine Mail ava* bekommen. Da steht drin, dass ich mit der einmaligen Einwahl der Nr. 01935 1515 Mitglied automatisch geworden bin. Ein Link auf deren AGB, wo ich das alles nachlesen kann ist auch dabei. Meine "Kündigung" haben sie erstmal bestätigt und sie wollen zur weiteren Bearbeitung meines Widerspruches einen Brief oder Fax haben.

Zu meiner Einwahl dürfen sie mir aus Datenschutzgründen nichts sagen. Ich soll bei NexNet nachsehen. Dort finde ich zweimal mit der gleichen Telefonnummer eine Einwahl am 04.08.05 um 3 Sekunden versetzt für ca. 41 min. Lt. Smartsurfer war ich auch an dem Tag für diese Zeit mit dieser Nummer online (aber ohne Kanalbündelung oder so). Also treten zweimal Verbindungsgebühren für 41:06 Minuten auf, 0,2406 EUR UND zweimal 4,50 EUR Internetzugang für ein und dieselbe Telefonnummer lt. NexNet-EVN. *Das kann doch gar nicht sein?* Ich bin der Meinung, die Verbindungsgebühren von einmal 0,2406 EUR stehen denen zu, mehr nicht, oder?

Hat schon jemand anderes eine Antwort bekommen?

Helmut


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Anzeigen*

Wer hat schon Anzeige erstattet und kann Aktenzeichen oder ähnliches nennen.

Bitte schreibt auch an die Bundesnetzagentur, stiftung warentest, zdf wiso etc.

Vor ein paar Wochen gab's einen Bericht über falsche Abrechungen bei Tefeonrechungen. Ich glaube es war ein Politmagazin im Ersten. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern? Ein 'Experte' hatte behauptet, daß jede 3. Rechnung fehlerhaft wäre.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 September 2005)

*Re: Anzeigen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Wochen gab's einen Bericht über falsche Abrechungen bei Tefeonrechungen. Ich glaube es war ein Politmagazin im Ersten. Kann sich noch jemand erinnern? Ein 'Experte' hatte behauptet, daß jede 3. Rechnung fehlerhaft wäre.


Vor längerem gab es ein Gutachten zu Telekom-Rechnungen, wo behauptet wurde, im Mittel wären die Gebühren 20% zu hoch. 
Meldung bei Golem:
http://www.golem.de/0207/20963.html
Reaktion der Telekom:
http://www.golem.de/0208/21051.html


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Es tut sich was*

Heute mail von Bundesnetzagentur-Ex RegTP:



> ...Eine allgemeine Fach- und Rechtsaufsicht über Telekommunikationsunternehmen
> hat der Gesetzgeber der Bundesnetzagentur nicht eingeräumt. Insofern steht
> es mir nicht zu, direkten Zugriff auf Kundenunterlagen bei den Unternehmen
> zu nehmen, und ich habe auch gegenüber diesen kein Weisungsrecht
> ...



Man interessiert sich für die Beschwerde und prüft, ausgezeichnet
 . 
Wahrscheinlich sind genug Beschwerden über avanio eingegangen, also nicht nachlassen, jeder Geschädigte sollte nachfragen, ob die Nutzung der IbC-Nummer in dieser Form rechtmäßig ist

Wenn die Netzagentur feststellt, das die Einwahlnummer nicht dem Recht der Nummerierung entspricht, wäre das sehr fein.

Gruß GammaRay


----------



## GammaRay (29 September 2005)

Mein Posting, vergesse immer das Anmelden:



ArtikelErstellt: Do, 29.09.2005, 12:27    Betreff: Es tut sich was 	Mit Zitat antworten
Heute mail von Bundesnetzagentur-Ex RegTP:

Zitat:
...Eine allgemeine Fach- und Rechtsaufsicht über Telekommunikationsunternehmen
hat der Gesetzgeber der Bundesnetzagentur nicht eingeräumt. Insofern steht
es mir nicht zu, direkten Zugriff auf Kundenunterlagen bei den Unternehmen
zu nehmen, und ich habe auch gegenüber diesen kein Weisungsrecht
hinsichtlich des Vorgehens im Einzelfall. Hier handelt es sich um ein rein
privatrechtliches Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Kunde und Unternehmen.

Ich habe jedoch das Unternehmen WEB.DE in dieser Sache angeschrieben und um
Überprüfung und Stellungnahme gebeten. Weiterhin prüft mein Haus
gegenwärtig, inwiefern die Nutzung der dem Anbieter avanio zugeteilten
Online- Diensterufnummer dem Recht der Nummerierung entspricht.


Man interessiert sich für die Beschwerde und prüft, ausgezeichnet
.
Wahrscheinlich sind genug Beschwerden über avanio eingegangen, also nicht nachlassen, jeder Geschädigte sollte nachfragen, ob die Nutzung der IbC-Nummer in dieser Form rechtmäßig ist

Wenn die Netzagentur feststellt, das die Einwahlnummer nicht dem Recht der Nummerierung entspricht, wäre das sehr fein.

Gruß GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Ich auch*

Hallo!
Mich hat es auch erwischt: 4,50 € per 29.08..
An dem Tag war ich aber nur mit anderen Anbietern im Netz.
Ich habe den Betrag bei der Telekom storniert (war zum glück noch möglich) und ein Fax an callando und avanio geschickt. Explizit gekündigt habe ich nicht, da ich damit ja implizit ein Vertragsverhältnis eingestehe, daher habe ich geschrieben, dass ich kein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen bin.
Hat irgendjemand schon eine Mahnung oder so bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*avanio*

Habe auch die 4,50 EUR von Avanio auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung.
Telekom sagt, bei Einzugsermächtigung Betrag einfach bei der Bank stornieren / zurückziehen lassen, Telekom holt sich das Geld dann bei callando / avanio wieder.
Das werde ich auch machen: Widerspruch bei avanio und Storno bei der Bank


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 September 2005)

*Re: Ich auch*



			
				bigmagic20 schrieb:
			
		

> Explizit gekündigt habe ich nicht, da ich damit ja implizit ein Vertragsverhältnis eingestehe


Es gibt meines Wissens da so eine nette Juristenformulierung dafür:

(...Ausführungen, die den Betrag bestreiten...) Hilfsweise kündige ich den Vertrag.

Damit kündigt man für den Fall, dass die eigene Rechtsauffassung für falsch erklärt wird, und von einem rechtmässigen Vertragsverhältnis ausgegangen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Habe ein Schreiben von callando bekommen. Es handelt sich um die gleiche vorformulierte Sülze, die hier schon an anderer Stelle wiedergegeben wurde. Tenor: Wie haben keinen (Abrechnungs)Fehler feststellen können. Falls sie nicht zahlen, geraten sie in unseren Mahnverlauf usw., unterschrieben von *[...]*. Jedenfall enthält das Ding jetzt eine  E-Mailanschrift für Rückfragen, die mir bisher noch nicht begegnet ist, nämlich *[falscher Link - s. nächstes Posting]*. Außerdem ist noch angegeben [email protected]. Geschäftsführer ist übrigens ein *[...]*, Amtsgericht Wiesbaden HRB 20686, wen´s interessiert.


*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Falschen Link gelöscht]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

muss natürlich [email protected] heissen


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Nicht einschüchtern lassen!
Selbst wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt -> Widersprechen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstelklen, dass das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durch callando oder avanio bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Stornierung bei der Bank*

@Nerv
Wenn Du den Lastschrifteinzug bei der Bank stornierst, erhebt die Telekom automatisch eine Stornierungsgebühr von 4 Euro. Das hat mir die Serviceline von Telekom auch verschwiegen und erst auf Nachfrage so bestätigt. Wenn man hartnäckig genug ist und noch keine Buchung erfolgt ist, kann ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom die Rechnung um den Betrag, der für Callando zu zahlen wäre, kürzen. So haben sie es zumindest bei mir gemacht und das hat funktioniert. Jetzt bin ich wirklich sehr gespannt, ob eine Mahnung von Callando oder sonstwem kommt.

Gruß

seb


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

*Re: Stornierung bei der Bank*



			
				seb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hartnäckig genug ist und noch keine Buchung erfolgt ist, kann ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom die Rechnung um den Betrag, der für Callando zu zahlen wäre, kürzen.



Das nennt man den "Einwand setzen". Dazu hat man zwischen Empfang der Rechnung und der Buchung gut eine Woche Zeit - funktioniert aber nicht immer!


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Denkt mal schön daran, bei E-Mails an diese *[...]* immer schön eine CC an Euch selbst zu schicken. Sonst ist da nachher nichts angekommen. Ausserdem würde ich mir auf jeden Fall den EVN von Nexnet runterladen. Sonst verwandeln sich da auf wundersame Weise noch die Daten.

_[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!] - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*EVN*

Nexnet funktioniert nicht wenn man keinen EVN bei der TCOM hat.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (29 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Nach dem Widerspruch hab ich laut ungewöhnlich freundlicher Dame der Callando-Hotline in den nächsten Tagen ein Schreiben im Briefkasten. Ich kanns kaum erwarten...
Mal gespannt, was für nen Spruch (ich lach ja, wenn ich höre, dass der Tarif schon im Juni gültig gewesen sein soll) die sich haben einfallen lassen, um diese (Darf ich jetzt nicht schreiben) zu rechtfertigen. Naja, der evt. Mahnbescheid kriegt nen Ehrenplatz in meiner Kuriositätensammlung...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der evt. Mahnbescheid kriegt nen Ehrenplatz in meiner Kuriositätensammlung...


Solange es kein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid ist, woran ich aber kaum glaube...

co


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (29 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Falls die, was ich auch nicht glaube, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid schicken, dann müssen sie nach einen Widerspruch, der natürlich umgehend erfolgt, die Rechtmäßigkeit ihres Anspruches prüfen lassen. Und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass sie das wohl eher scheuen, denn da ist doch so einiges im Argen, zumindest für die, die vor dem 2.8. den Tarif genutzt haben (und zu denen gehöre ich).
Ich denke eher, dass das ein Aufpfauen ist. *[...]* Und von denen gibt es genug, wie zum Beispiel ein Kollege von mir, dem es zu viel ist, bei Aol anzurufen, um seine DSL-flat umschreiben zu lassen. Lieber zahlt er jeden Monat 29.95. Aber soviel nur nebenbei.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


Nanu!
Ich wusste nicht, dass hier MEINUNGEN, und als solche waren meine Ausführungen gekennzeichnet, zensiert werden.. 
Deswegen wiederhole ich sie nochmals ausdrücklich und mache explizit darauf aufmerksam, dass es sich um meine eigene persönliche Meinung handelt und nicht um eine nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung.
*[...]*, denen es zu viel Aufwand ist, sich um die "paar Euro 50" , so die Dame von Callando, zu kümmern. Und von denen gibt es genug, wie zum Beispiel ein Kollege von mir, dem es zu viel ist, bei Aol anzurufen, um seine DSL-flat umschreiben zu lassen. Lieber zahlt er jeden Monat 29.95. *[...]*.
Und jetzt frag ich mich immer noch, wo hier die nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung gesteckt hat?

*[An der erneut editierten Stelle. Erneut wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Eine Tatsachenbehauptung wird rechtlich nicht alleine dadurch zur unangreifbaren Meinung, dass jemand "Meinung" dazu schreibt.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## knocker (29 September 2005)

bigmagic20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Mich hat es auch erwischt: 4,50 € per 29.08..
> An dem Tag war ich aber nur mit anderen Anbietern im Netz....



Nochmal, "29.08." steht nur auf der Telekom-Rechnung! Das besagt nur, dass an diesem Tag die "Gebühr" eingefordert wurde.
Mir wurde fälschlicherweise, wie auch anscheinend anderen Usern, am Telefon gesagt, ich wäre am 02.08. mit vanio.flexi online gewesen. Laut Smartsurfer EVN ist dies unwahr. Wahrscheinlich ist bei der Callando-Hotline dieses Datum hinterlegt, da an diesem Tag wohl die Tarifänderung in Kraft trat!?
Nach nochmaligen Anruf bei der Hotline wurde mir dann ein Tag im Juni genannt, an dem ich mit Avanio online gewesen sein soll. Dies entsprach dann der Wahrheit.
Wie auch immer, ich habe das "Musterschreiben" von GammaRay von Seite 2 verwendet, um mit Callando und Avanio in Briefkontakt zu treten. Ich hoffe mal, GammaRay hat nichts dagegen.  :roll: 
Lasst euch bloß nicht einschüchtern. Mit dieser Masche werden die wohl kaum durchkommen...


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

Ich habe nachgeforscht. Lt. Smartsurfer war ich nur im Juni mit Vanio.flex im Netz. Das hat mich damals ganze 2 ct. gekostet.
Ich habe alle Freunde und Bekannten gewarnt und mich bei Freenet angemeldet. Der Smartsurfer wird nicht mehr genutzt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

Mir stehen bei einigen Beiträge bzüglich der 4.50 Euro die Haare etwas zu Berge, da einige Argumente den Kern verfehlen.

Grundsätzlich schließe ich mich auch der Einschätzung von Gottschalkson an. (http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html). Durch eine offene Call by Call Einwahl wird kein dauerhafter Vertrag abgeschlossen (z.B. Abo, Mitgliedsschaft, Grundgebührvertrag).

DAS IST DER KERN!!!

Es ist daher unerheblich, ob eine Einwahl im Juni, Juli, August ... oder sonst wann erfolgte. Genauso unerheblich sind daher auch irgendwelche Verbindungsnachweise. Hier rutscht etwas in die falsche Richtung ab.

Entscheident ist doch folgende Sachfrage:   Fakt(?): Durch eine offene Call by Call Anwahl wird keine Mitgliedsschaft begründet --> Daher Frage an Callando: Wann und wie habe ich meinen Willen für diesen Grundgebührenvertrag erklärt ??? --> Callando auffordern, die entsprechenden „Vertragsunterlagen“ (natürlich von mir unterschrieben) vorzulegen. Callando muss beweisen, dass ICH einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe! Ich brauch mich nur zurücklehnen und auf den Beweis warten. Ich muss nicht das Gegenteil beweisen.


An dieser Stelle kann man auch weiter ausholen, da einige ja nach rechtlich handfesten Fakten suchen:

Vorraussetzung: Ich habe keine Willenserklärung für einen solchen Vertrag abgegeben (ist ja wohl bei allen der Fall). Somit handelt es sich um eine unbestellte Ware/Dienstleistung (Erbringung einer unbestellten Dienstleistung (BGB §241a / EG-Richtlinie 97/7/EG Art. 9).
Werden dann noch Zahlungsaufforderung für unbestellte Dienstleistungen zugesandt, dann stellt das unter anderem Nötigung dar. Davon abgesehen ist das ganze auch wettbewerbswidrig.

Hat der Betroffene nun mitgeteilt, dass er eine solche Leistung nicht „bestellt“ hat, so muß der Anbieter zunächst beweisen, dass der Betroffene diese Dienstleistung bestellt hat. Solange er diesen Beweis nicht angetreten ist, darf er keine weiteren Zahlungsaufforderungen stellen!!! (vgl. auch Inkasso von strittigen Forderungen).  

Natürlich können diese 4.50/5.22 Euro gleich von Euch einbehalten werden!!! Einige haben ja behauptet, man müsste zahlen, Einspruch einlegen und Rückerstattung fordern. Das ist falsch. Wenn das richtig wäre, könnte jeder Beliebige Euch eine Rechnung schicken – Ihr bezahlt erstmal (Warum???) und holt Euch später das Geld zurück.


Bezüglich der Verwendung des Wortes Kündigung wurde auch einiges falsch geschrieben.
Vorsorglich sollte man sogar widerrufen und kündigen …   ABER  

„Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht …“

Sollte Widererwarten ein Gericht so urteilen, dass doch ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, so hat man ihn dann bereits zum nächsten Kündigungstermin nach Abgabe der Erklärung gekündigt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

Hallo,

leider bin auch ich einer jener Leute, der davon betroffen ist.  :evil:

Auch eine Rechnung, trotz DSL-Flat. (Auch Rechnung mit 4,50) 

An meinen VorPoster stellen:
(Erstellt: Fr, 30.09.2005, 08:07    Betreff: )

Danke für diese Ausführungen! Das hilft nicht nur mir weiter! Frage: Kann man hier ein Muster eines Kündigungsschreiben mir veröffentlichen? Also ein Schreiben, was eben diese Rechtlichen Dinge mit einschliesst!

Vielen Dank! Auch für dieses Forum!


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*abzocke*

was auch noch sehr interessant ist, daß wenn man ein Fax an Avanio sendet, wird automatisch auf die Fax Nummer von Callando umgeleitet. 
Die gehören doch beide in ein _ [edit] _ 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 September 2005)

*Fax*



			
				blum schrieb:
			
		

> was auch noch sehr interessant ist, daß wenn man ein Fax an Avanio sendet, wird automatisch auf die Fax Nummer von Callando umgeleitet.


In der Tat.
Komisch ist dabei allerdings, dass, wenn man die 0180er-Nummer von Avanio wählt, eine 0180er-Nummer - und nicht eine "gewöhnliche Anschlussnummer" - als Gegenstelle angezeigt wird.
Wählt man die 0351..., bleibt das Feld "Gegenstelle" leer.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*Avanio*

Na, ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass ich den ein und selben T.....  an der Avanio-Hotline als auch an der Callando-Hotline gesprochen hab. 
Auf jeden Fall war mir die Stimme des zweiteren sofort bekannt...


----------



## DrAlzheimer (30 September 2005)

*Avanio AGB*

Hallo,

mich hat es auch erwischt. Dabei fand meine letzte Einwahl bereits im Juli statt, d.h. definitiv *vor* der Änderung der AGB.

Daher wollte ich fragen, ob hier jemand eine Kopie der alten AGB hat, damit ich diese der Bundesnetzagentur vorlegen kann. So geht's ja nicht! 

Ich habe avanio schon einen Brief geschrieben, in dem ich den Vertag kündige (ohne Anerkennung einer Rechnspflicht) und die 'Grundgebühr' zurückfordere. Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.

Ausserdem überlege ich mir ob ich noch einen TFFFFF hinterherschicken soll, denn in den neuen AGB steht folgendes:



> 7.6 Der Nutzer willigt darin ein, dass avanio seine Bestandsdaten zur Beratung des Nutzers, zur Information über neue Produkte, zur Marktforschung und *zur Werbung (auch telefonisch) verarbeiten und nutzen darf, soweit dies für diese Zwecke erforderlich ist.* Ferner willigt der Nutzer in die Verarbeitung und Nutzung seiner Verbindungs-/Nutzungsdaten zur bedarfsgerechten Gestaltung der Telekommunikations- bzw. Teledienste ein. Die Daten des Nutzers werden dabei unverzüglich anonymisiert. Das jeweilige Widerrufsrecht des Nutzers hinsichtlich der Einwilligung bleibt von dieser Regelung unberührt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*avanio*

Hallo !

die AGB von avanio, veröffentlicht im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur, ist meiner Meinung nach hinsichtlich der Regelung über die Clubmitgliedschaft durch Einwahl nicht wirksam, da sie gegen § 305a Nr. 2b BGB verstößt. Deswegen, weil eine AGB zu einer Clubmitgliedschaft sehr wohl vor Vertragsabschluss ohne Schwierigkeiten zugänglich gemacht werden kann, z.B. durch Bestätigung im Internet vor Absendung der Willenserklärung. Durch § 305a Nr. 2b BGB, worauf sich avanio berufen könnte, sind z.B. AGB´s mit Regelungen über Telefontarife, die pro Verbindung anfallen, gemeint.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

Der zitierte Post trifft den Punkt. Es ist egal, was in den AGB steht, wann die AGB verändert worden sind und wann die Einwahl stattfand.

Durch eine solchen offenen CbC/IbC wird keine Mitgliedschaft begründet.




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mir stehen bei einigen Beiträge bzüglich der 4.50 Euro die Haare etwas zu Berge, da einige Argumente den Kern verfehlen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich schließe ich mich auch der Einschätzung von Gottschalkson an. (http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html). Durch eine offene Call by Call Einwahl wird kein dauerhafter Vertrag abgeschlossen (z.B. Abo, Mitgliedsschaft, Grundgebührvertrag).
> 
> ...


----------



## DrAlzheimer (1 Oktober 2005)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, ob avanio auch der gleichen Meinung ist. Ich befürchte die werden es einfach drauf ankommen lassen, denn wer dort zu seinem Recht kommen will, muss in jedem Fall draufzahlen. Das Einschreiben hat mich 2.60€ gekostet, das ist jetzt schon die knapp die Hälfte des strittigen Betrags! Wenn ich jetzt das Geld einfach einbehalte, muß ich wohlmöglich auch noch auf die Mahnungen von callando reagieren. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur scheint das alles nicht zu kümmern.  Die erklären die Sache einfach zur Privatangelegenheit, wie ich in einem Antwortschreiben gelesen habe. Trotzdem wollte ich mich dort noch einmal beschweren und denen die alten AGBs vorlegen, die zum Zeitpunkt meiner Einwahl aktuell waren.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Auf Mahnungen mußt Du nicht reagieren, hat auch keinen Zweck. Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt, wird Einspruch erhoben und dann ist auch schon Ende, Die lassen es nicht auf einen Prozess ankommen. Dann kööntest Du nämlich im ziemlich sicheren Obsiegensfall auch deine Kosten geltend machen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

_Zur rechtlichen Prüfung lokal gesichert 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2005)

*avanio*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ nicole
> 
> Ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht, im Verbraucherschutzforum zu recherchieren und nur Fehlermeldungen wegen Überlastung bekommen, da habe ich dieses Forum abgeschrieben.
> Im Übrigen, es war bei mir der Smart-Surfer.
> ...




ich hab das selbe per e-Mail erhalten 
was hast du denn dagegen getan?


----------



## NACHBARWI (3 Oktober 2005)

*Zufälle gibt's*

Hallo,

bin selbst unfreiwilliges Mitglied der avanio - callando community, wie ich heute festgestellt habe. Habe erst mal den Dauerauftrag gestoppt und überweise die Telefonrechnung abzüglich meines "Mitgliedsbeitrags". Lustig ist, dass ich von meiner Arbeitsstelle etwa 80-100 Meter zu laufen habe, um zum "community-Clubhaus" in Wiesbaden zu gelangen. Ob man wohl auch einmal persönlich unter "communitees" miteinander sprechen kann...
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Da sind wir alle gespannt


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Geht doch*

Geht doch! Aus einer Email vom Dienstag, dem 27 Sep. von [email protected]:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

wir möchten uns für Ihre Aufrichtigkeit bedanken und Ihnen aus diesem Grund ihre Aussenstände erlassen.

Wir hoffen jedoch, dass Sie weiterhin unsere Dienste in Anspruch nehmen!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
avanio.net Community
Servicecenter

Hintergrund: Ich habe mich am 01.08. über SmartSurfer bei vanio.flexi eingewählt und in der Septemberrechnung tauchte der avanio Internetzugang auf. Ich habe dann den Betrag bei der Telekom sperren lassen und mich per Post an avanio und Callando gewandt um zu "reklamieren", wie Callando das nennt. Außerdem mußte ich zwei Emails an Callando schicken bis ich endlich die Kontoverbindung gemailt bekam und den Restbetrag von 8 Cent überweisen konnte, was zum Teil auch Telefongebühren über Callando call by call betraf. Diese Email muß dann von Callando an avanio weitergeleitet worden sein (Antwort siehe oben).

Am 30.9. habe ich dann noch ein Schreiben von Callando mit Datum vom 23.9. und Poststempel vom 26.9. oder 27.9.  bekommen, in dem steht, das sie der Überprüfung ihrer Ansprüche keine Fehler festgestellt hätten und ich überweisen solte, ansonsten würden sie das ins Mahnverfahren geben.  :evil:  Und das obwohl Callando selbst in der Standardemail am 21.9. schreibt "Seit dem 02.08.2005 wird bei diesem Tarif eine monatliche Grundgebühr erhoben, welche immer rückwirkend in Rechnung gestellt wird." Irgendwie ärgere ich mich schon weil ich das Wochenende zum Teil mit der Beschäftigung mit Mahnverfahren und -bescheiden etc. zugebracht habe, weil ich die Email erst jetzt gesehen habe :evil:

Euch ebenfalls Betroffenen wünsche ich viel Erfolg und laßt Euch nicht unterkriegen! :tröst: Ihr kommt da hoffentlich auch raus.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab was neues zum Thema Avanio.

Und zwar hab ich mich bei der Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren wettbewerbs beschwert und die haben das nicht abgebügelt, sondern mich heute um Zusendung von entsprechendem Material als "Beweisunterlage" gebeten. Also wenigstens mal eine Stelle, die nicht die Achseln zuckt, wie das anscheinend teilweise der Fall ist, sondern anscheinend tätig werden will...

Und zum anderen hatte ich Freitag ein Telefonat mit Avanio: Ich soll am 2.8. eine Einwahl getätigt haben, die noch nicht auf einem EVN von nexnet stehen kann, weil sie erst mit der NÄCHSTEN Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird. Aber na sowas, da war ich gar nicht zuhause, sondern hab 1jähriges mit meiner Freundin gefeiert, und da hatte ich sicherlich anderes zu tun als im Netz zu surfen...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Und zwar hab ich mich bei der Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren wettbewerbs beschwert ...



Webseite, Fax?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*ich bin auch betroffen*

Hallo Leute
ich habe auch diese freche Forderung von 4,50 Euro bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich denen folgende Mail geschickt und bis jetzt noch keinerlei Antwort bekommen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Betreff: falsche Telefonkostenforterung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

In der Telefonrechnung für Oktober 2005 habe ich folgende falschen Abrechnungsdaten gefunden.
Ihre Telefongesellschaft callando Telekom GmbH berechnet mit für die Verbindung vom 29.08.05
4,50 Euro Gebühren für den avanio Internetzugang. Und das obwohl ich nur vom 05.07.05 - 19.07.05
von Ihren Diensten über den Smart Surfer gebraucht gemacht habe. Dies ist  in meiner Übersicht des SmartSurfers und der Telefonrechnung August 2005 eindeutig nachzulesen. Den Betrag von 0,61 Euro der sich daraus ergab habe ich bei der Deutschen Telekom die das Geld an Ihr Unternehmen weiterleitet schon lange beglichen.
Ich verweigere Ihnen hiermit den Betrag von 5,22 Euro (4,50 Euro Gebühr + 16% Umsatzsteuer), und werde meine Telefonrechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen. Die Deutsche Telekom werde ich von diesem Vorfall auch benachrichtigen, und diese anweisen Ihnen kein Geld zukommen zu lassen.
Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf diesen Fehler schnellsten zu berichtigen, und gegebenenfalls Ihre Datenbanken auf Fehler zu untersuchen. Den so wie mich haben viele andre User am selben Tag auch  diese Forderung ihrerseits bekommen.
Andere User die sich bei dieser Gesellschaft schon beschwert haben, bekamen zur Antwort das sie mit der Einwahl in ihren Tarif einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätten. Ich frag mich ganz ehrlich von welchen Vertrag da die Rede sein soll, diesen hat nie jemand zu Gesicht bekommen, gelesen noch bestätigt. Dies können Sie alles in verschiedenen Foren nachlesen. Übrigens sind schon allein in unserem Haus 2 Haushalte von Ihren dubiosen Forderungen betroffen.
Sollte dieser Fehler Ihrerseits nicht behoben werden, sehe ich mich gezwungen gegen Ihr Unternehmen eine Strafanzeige zu erlassen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Persöhnliche Daten habe ich weggelassen. mal sehen was sich da so noch ergiebt.  An die Webergasse in Dresden habe ich auch eine Mail geschickt, habe aber nur eine Automail zurückbekommen. Wenn ich diese Woche mal Zeit habe werde ich mal dort hin fahren. Bin ja gespannt ob das nur eine Briefkastenfirma ist. Oder war schon einmal ein Dresdner dort nachschauen ? Bitte sofort hier rein schreiben da brauch ich mir nicht erst diese Mühe machen.

Gruß Kaempfer77a   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

Zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag bzgl der wettbewerbszentrale:

Die web-Seite ist www.wettbewerbszentrale.de

Das Aktenzeichen kann per Mail erfragt werden bei mir.

Nicht lachen, aber die adresse heisst: [email protected]

Nach Rücksprache mit nem Anwalt ist das ne sehr gute Adresse für sowas, denn die kümmern sich da scheinbar drum.


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

Auch ich habe in meiner September Rechnung den Betrag von 4,50€ netto erhalten. Obwohl ich seit Juli eine Telekom Flatrate benutze und mit meinem Isdn anschluß nur noch telefoniere und nicht online bin.
Laut Callando soll es sich hierbei um eine Tarifänderung seit dem 2. August handeln. Wo eine Grundgebühr von 4,50 € Netto belastet wird und mann die möglichkeit hat per mail diesen "Vetrag" zu kündigen.Was für ein Vertrag ich habe kienen Unterschrieben und auch kein Onlinediest in anspruch genommen.
Habe eine Frist gesetzt bis ende der Woche und den Betrag kürzen lassen bei der Telekom. Lt Bundesnetzagentur häufen sich die beschwerden über Callando die die Firma Avanio vertritt.

Werde bei einer Mahnung einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten.
Übrigends hat die Firma Avanio sich bis heute noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

Sorry, das mit der Mail Adresse war mir nicht klar, deswegen poste ich die Aktenzeichen-Nummer, ich denke da ist nix dabei, ansonsten bitte den Eintrag einfach löschen!


Aktenzeichen bei der Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs:

D-80865/05 - Fa. Avanio


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

*eine Reaktion von avanio*

Hallo hi hi,

bin auch betroffen von diesem Mist. Ich habe die hilfsweise Kündigung, die hier weiter vorn auf S.2 (Thanx GammaRay!) bereits gepostet wurde angepasst und nur per Mail an avanio gesandt, da ich nicht bereit bin auch nur 0,56 EUR für einen Brief an avanio auszugeben.

Und ich habe eine Antwort bekommen! Werde jetzt noch ein Fax senden, um die bereits abgebuchten 5,22 zurückzufordern. Mal sehen...
Obwohl ich könnte auch mal zur Webergasse fahren - ist ja nicht so weit für mich :lol: 

Gruß
ICKE


Sehr geehrter Herr ICKE,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Durch erstmaliges Einwählen über einen unserer avanio.net
Community-Tarife werden Sie Mitglied in unserer avanio.net Community.
Weitere Vertragsdetails können Sie online unter www.avanio.net
<http://www.avanio.net> <http://www.avanio.net> einsehen.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft haben wir wunschgemäß gekündigt.

Aus Datenschutzgründen können wir Ihnen die genauen Zeitpunkte ihrer
Einwahl per E-Mail leider nicht mitteilen. Sollten Sie einen
Einzelverbindungsnachweis wünschen, können Sie diesen unter
www.service-nexnet.de <http://www.service-nexnet.de>
<http://www.service-nexnet.de> abrufen.

Ihren Widerspruch legen Sie bitte per Post oder per Fax ein, da er
ansonsten nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Bitte geben Sie Ihre
Buchungskontonummer an, diese finden Sie auf der ersten Seite Ihrer
Telefonrechnung. Der Betrag wird Ihnen auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung wieder
gutgeschrieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
avanio.net Community
Servicecenter


--------------------------------------------
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Kundenservice Haus C/3
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Germany


[email protected]
Hotline: (01805)50 34 34*
Hotfax: (01805) 50 31 50*


// www.avanio.net // die .net Community //
*12Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz.




ICKE schrieb:

>Ihre Rechnung Telefonnummer 0...
>
>Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
>
>die von Ihnen mit über die Telekom-Rechnung vom 19.09.2005 geforderten
>Verbindungsentgelte (Grundgebühr) für den Anschluß Nummer 0... in
>Höhe € 5,22 (netto 4,50)-entstanden lt EVN am 29.08.2005 gehen nicht auf ein
>bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen der Verbindung zu den aktuell bestehenden
>Konditionen zurück. Insbesondere der Abschluß eines grundgebührenpflichtigen
>Vertrages war nicht beabsichtigt. Die Einwahl wurde nur ausgeführt, da mir
>vor der Einwahl in die Nummer 019351515 im August die zugrunde liegenden
>Geschäftsbedingungen nicht bekannt gegeben wurden und im Einwahlprogramm
>Smartsurfer noch die alten Konditionen hinterlegt waren. Der Abschluß eines
>Vertrages mit monatlich wiederkehrender Zahlung stellt in diesem
>Zusammenhang eine überraschende Klausel dar. Die hierfür maßgeblichen
>Änderungen der AGB wurden seitens der Firma Avanio praktisch nicht
>kommuniziert.
>
>Ich bin daher nicht bereit, die geforderte Grundgebühr zu bezahlen und weise
>auch künftige Forderungen nach Grundgebühren zurück. Weitere
>Telekom-Rechnungen werden von mir um den strittigen Betrag gekürzt.
>
>Ich fechte die geschlossenen Verträge wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.
>Daneben widerrufe ich die geschlossenen Verträge nach den maßgeblichen
>Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die
>Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen
>Willenserklärungen. Äußerst hilfsweise betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte
>als Kündigung aller Verträge, die mit Ihnen abgeschlossen sein mögen.
>
>Mit freundlichen Grüßen
>
>ICKE


----------



## knocker (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: eine Reaktion von avanio*



			
				ICKE schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ich nicht bereit bin auch nur 0,56 EUR für einen Brief an avanio auszugeben....



Musst Du doch auch nicht. Ein einfacher Brief kostet doch nur 0,55 EUR!   

Irgendwie ärgere ich mich auch schon, 2x 3 EUR für ein Übergabe-Einschreiben ausgegeben zu haben. Einwurf-Einschreiben für je 4,80 EUR war mir dann doch zuviel (aufgrund zweier beigelegter Anlagen leider schwerer als 20 Gramm)...
Ein Telefonat hätte es vielleicht auch getan. Ein Bekannter von mir konnte alles mit einem Anruf bei Avanio klären! Die scheinen also nun wirklich kalte Füße zu bekommen.
Das Kuriose: Die 5,22 Eur hatte er bereits überwiesen! Erst als ich ihn auf diesen zweifelhaften Posten aufmerksam gemacht hatte, rief er bei Avanio an und widersprach. Der Mann an der Hotline meinte, er würde den Posten wieder raus nehmen und das Geld zurücküberweisen. Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Oktober 2005)

*Gesellschafterlisten*



			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka[/b] ] *avanio GmbH & Co. KG
> ... Amtsgericht:  Dresden
> Neueintragung
> HRA 5933:02.08.2005 avanio GmbH & Co. KG *
> ...





			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka[/b] ] Ach bitte bitte mag sich keiner beim Amtsgericht Dresden die Gesellschafterliste besorgen *fleh*





			
				 [b schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka[/b] ]Einfacher wäre evtl., beim Amtsgericht Dresden die Gesellschafter einzusehen...
> Wer gehört neben (Srohmann?) D*G* noch dazu?
> Wieviel "Seligenstadt" steckt in callando und avanio???


Sodele, ich habe nun die erflehten  Gesellschafterlisten beisammen.

Ich hatte beim AG Charlottenburg um die GL der


> VRB Erste Beteiligungs GmbH
> 10115 Berlin
> AG Charlottenburg, HRB 87906
> 
> ...


gebeten. Am 27.09.2005 erhielt ich die GL der „VRB Vorratsgesellschaften GmbH“ (s. VRB.JPG) — und auf einem Begleitschreiben die Auskunft:


> zu der HRB 87906 ist keine GL vorhanden.


Beim AG Dresden hatte ich jeweils eine GL der


> avanio GmbH & Co. KG
> Webergasse 01, Haus C/3
> 01067 Dresden
> 
> ...


angefordert. Heute nun bekam ich mein Fax zurück. Alle darauf angeführten GmbHs wurden durchgestrichen, lediglich für die „Magnet 79. V V GmbH“ erhielt ich eine GL (s. MAGNET.JPG).

„So sehen wir betroffen, der Vorhang zu und alle Fragen offen.“


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2005)

http://www.vrb-gesellschaften.de/

Die Frage ist, wer bald nach der vrb als Gesellschafter eintritt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

*noch ein Betroffener*

Hallo Mitstreiter,
wie die meisten von euch sind bei mir auch die 4,50 Euro auf der Telekom-Rechnung. Ich hab natürlich per Fax bei aviano widersprochen und hilfsweise gekündigt.
Ich kann die allerdings nicht mal bei der telekom den Betrag sperren lassen, weil callando ihn mit einer Gutschrift wegen einer völlig falschen Rechnung im Vormonat (activ1) verrechnet hat.
Mal sehen, was draus wird.
Orio


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Gesellschafterlisten*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> „So sehen wir betroffen, der Vorhang zu und alle Fragen offen.“


Ja, denn das ist ggü. meinem Wissensstand keine Erweiterung... Danke natürlich trotzdem :bussi:

"D*G* als Mitglied der Geschäftsführung" - Hmm. Ich bleibe dabei, an den Wahrheitsgehalt meiner Spekulationen zu glauben, die ich hier aber nicht offen zu Protokoll geben möchte...
Wie sagte mal jemand


> Unwissen zeichnet niemanden aus, sinnlos angehäuftes Wissen allerdings auch nicht


Ok, keine weiteren Gigaquotes hier 
mit scheinseligen Grüssen...  
aka


----------



## Marilyn (5 Oktober 2005)

*callando - die unendliche Geschichte*

Hallo,

nachdem ich die callando-Geschichte (überhöhte Abrechnung für quickdial Tarif Aktiv 1 - von der ich betroffen bin) an hr-online gemeldet hatte, habe ich heute erfahren, daß das Thema callando vom hr mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Sendung c't magazin - Vorsicht Kunde - voraussichtlich am Samstag, 15. Oktober, 12:30, aufgegriffen wird (Wiederholung jeweils Dienstags 22:45). Es ist nur noch nicht sicher, ob man sich eher mit der avanio-Zwangsmitgliedschaft oder der überhöhten Abrechnung für den quickdial-Tarif Aktiv 1 oder mit beidem beschäftigt.

Falls ich noch was anderes oder weiteres hören sollte, melde ich mich wieder.

Nicht unterkriegen lassen!

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

*Arbeit gespart....*

Das ist ja eine gute Nachricht mit der Sendung von ct. 
Ich wollte das auch melden, was ich jetzt ja nicht mehr brauche. 
Jetzt kammt nur noch mein Bericht in ciao.

Callando hat bei mir einen Fehler zugegeben und telefonisch immerhin auch mit der avanio-Geschichte. Avanio selbst war bis jetzt nicht einsichtig und hält sich noch bedeckt. :roll: 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Revilok (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Anzeigen - Aktenzeichen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat schon Anzeige erstattet und kann Aktenzeichen oder ähnliches nennen.



Habe am 28.09.2005 bei der Kripo in München Anzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs erstattet.
AZ: _[Per PN erfragen. (bh)]_

Tel. meiner Sachbearbeiterin: 089/_[Per PN erfragen]_ oder _[...]_ Fr. _[Per PN erfragen]_.

Vermutlich nicht schlecht, wenn sich auch andere Opfer bei ihr melden, damit die das Ausmaß dieses möglichen Betrugs erahnen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Anzeigen - Aktenzeichen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> ...meiner Sachbearbeiterin...


Und damit gehen die Fehlinformationen schon wieder los! "Deine Sachbearbeiterin" ist bestimmt nur die aufnehmende Beamtin, die Endsachbearbeitung wird in München von speziellen Kommissariaten durchgeführt. Im Fall callando/aviano sieht das dann so aus, dass der Vorgang (hoffentlich) ohne weitere Ermittlungen direkt an die StA München zu weiteren Entscheidungen gesandt und dort die Übernahme der Anzeige zur zuständigen StA am Ort von callando/aviano betrieben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Gut zu wissen, ich bin nicht alleine mit den 4,50 E  :roll:


----------



## Revilok (6 Oktober 2005)

*Sachbearbeiterin*

"Meine Sachbearbeiterin" ist auch tatsächlich *meine* Sachbearbeiterin und nicht die Beamtin, der ich die Anzeige erstattet habe. Meine Sachbearbeiterin ist in diesem speziellen Kommissariat (K543). Sie teilte mir jedoch mit, daß das Verfahren evtl. nach Wiesbaden bzw. Dresden übermittelt und dort weitergeführt wird. Solange bleibt diese Sachbearbeiterin also *meine Sachbearbeiterin*.
Also keine Fehlinformation!

Ooops, doch eine kleine Fehlinformation in meinem Text  .
Bisher konnte ich aus meinen Aktenzeichen immer das Kommissariat herauslesen. Da habe ich diesmal jedoch einen Fehler gemacht. Das Aktenzeichen beinhaltet hier das Kommissariat der aufnehmenden Dienststelle (PI43). Sorry für das Versehen (AZ: 8543-...)


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Sachbearbeiterin*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> ...diesem speziellen Kommissariat (K543)...


Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass Dir damit geholfen wird.    Allerdings gibt es in München kein K543.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Sachbearbeiterin*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> "Meine Sachbearbeiterin" ist auch tatsächlich *meine* ....Meine Sachbearbeiterin ist in diesem speziellen Kommissariat (K543). ...



SOKO 5113 oder was?

*kopfschüttel*

Don Frago


----------



## stieglitz (6 Oktober 2005)

Wahrscheinlich meint er das:



> Kripo München, Kommisariat
> K343 (EDV Beweismittelsicherung)


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*[edit]   bei avanio*

In der letzten Zeit hört man immer öfter von der [edit ]bei den so genannten Internet-by-Call-Tarifen - Grund genug, dieses Thema publik zu machen. 
Ich bin Mitarbeiterin des Sat.1-Wissensmagazins "Planetopia". Für unserer Sendung planen wir einen Beitrag über das [edit]  Geschäftsgebahren von avanio. Dafür suchen wir [edit ] Personen, die bereits ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Provider gemacht haben.
Es wäre super, wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt und über die finanziellen Risiken sprechen will.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Silke

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert siehe NUB 
außerdem bedürfen solche Aufrufe der Genehmigung durch die Betreiber  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
wie die Kontaktaufnahme  vonstatten gehen soll, ist unklar 
Klarnamen und E-Mailadressen sind im Forum  verboten, 
Informationsaustausch geht daher nur per PN, d.h angemeldete Mitglieder 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*@Planetopia*

was gibts denn für ne GAGE?


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Anzeigen - Aktenzeichen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Tel. meiner Sachbearbeiterin: 089/_[Per PN erfragen]_ oder _[...]_ Fr. _[Per PN erfragen]_.
> 
> Vermutlich nicht schlecht, wenn sich auch andere Opfer bei ihr melden, damit die das Ausmaß dieses möglichen Betrugs erahnen.


Was soll der Quatsch?
Die ist für andere Fälle vermutlich überhaupt nicht zuständig.
Rufst Du wenn Dein Klo verstopft ist auch die Stadtwerke Hannover an wenn Du in Hamburg wohnst?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*callando und avanio*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eben mit callando gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen, dass weder im NexNet-Einzelnachweis noch bei mir im Smartsurfer nach dem 1.8. eine Verbindung mit Avanio aufgeführt ist. Der miTarbeiter hat sofort angeboten zu für mich zu kündigen (Hatte ich allerdings schon selbst gemacht)und versichert, dass der Monatsbeitrag (5,22EU) zurücküberwiesen würde, allerdings erst in 2 bis 3 Monaten. Warum das so lange dauern soll, konnte erschlüssig nicht erklären. Vielleicht gibts die Firma ja bis dahin garnicht mehr. Aber immerhin der Ton wird entgegenkommender.
Gruß Orio


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*Planetopia*

Hallo,

endlich mal jemand aus Funk+Fernsehen die sich dem Thema annehmen möchten. Ich denke die Mitarbeiterin sollte von uns unterstützt werden.
Es ist doch allen damit geholfen wenn Sat1 das im TV publik macht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

@orio

das ich nicht lache, in 2-3 Monaten...
Da sind die wahrscheinlich schon pleite und über alle Berge.

Es scheint das ich die schon so genervt habe, das sie jetzt meine Emails nur  noch mit "Autoantwort" beantworten (Zitat: Bitte schicken Sie keine weiterem Emails, Faxe... ). Da muß ich mir wohl mal eine neue Adresse zulegen....


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

*avanio Internetzugang*

Hallo,

habe heute auch meine Telekomrechung bekommen. War erst überrascht über die Höhe, was ich den Tag gesurft sein sollte.... war nämlich nur ein Tag  in der Abrechnung...  HAbe gleich bei der Telekom erstmal telefonisch die 5,22 € reklamiert. Morgen gibt es nochmal Fax an Telekom und Callando und avanio...  Bin im Juli über smartsurfer ein paar mal über den AKTIV1 tarif im Netz gewesen..
Wenn irgendwas unternommen werdeb sollte und es wird noch Hilfe gebraucht , ich bin dabei...

Ronald


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @orio
> 
> das ich nicht lache, in 2-3 Monaten...
> Da sind die wahrscheinlich schon pleite und über alle Berge.
> ...



Diese Aussage ist doch nur verständlich.

wenn callando heute Gutschriftsdaten an die Telekom sendet gilt:

- 5 Werktage "preparing of bill", also eine Art Annahmeschluss
- 1 Monat billrun, bis alle Kunden durch sind und jeder die nächste Rechnung erhalten hat

das sind 5 Wochen.

Dann kann es noch sein, dass Datensätze an der Schnittstelle abgewiesen werden, ggf neu generiert und erneut gesendet werden müssen oder dass beim billrun der Telekom Probleme auftreten und die Daten erst eine Rechnung später erscheinen. Oder der Datensatz wird von der Telekom akzeptiert, aber es tritt bei der Telekom ein Problem bei der Verarbeitung auf.

Wie soll ein Anbieter denn da verbindlich zusagen, wann die Gutschrift beim Kunden ist? Was wäre, wenn callando die Gutschrift auf der Folgerechnung zugesagt hätte und das klappt nicht (vielleicht wegen eines Fehlers auf Telekom-Seite)? 

Die übliche Formulierung lautet "auf einer der nächsten Rechnungen". Meist ist es die nächste, das kann aber nicht garantiert werden.

Ein bekannter Effekt zumindest bei der Telekom ist, dass zum Jahresende  plötzlich alte Verbindungen aus dem Jahr berechnet werden. Dann wird der Klär-bestand aufgeräumt....


viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*avanio*

Mein Tip. Ruft bei Computerbild oder anderen Medien an. Habe soeben mit Computerbild telefoniert. Nummer erfahrt Ihr über Telefonbuch.de.
Die waren interessiert und wollten meine Unterlagen ahben. Nur mit massiven Druck schaffen wir es das dies Puplik gemacht wird und  dagegen vorgegangen wird. Ich möchte nichtz wissen wieviel Kunden der Telekom noch nicht auf die Rechnung geschaut haben und nach einem Artikel in den Medien aufschreien.


----------



## Marilyn (7 Oktober 2005)

*Öffentlichkeit*

Siehe auch meinen Beitrag vom 5.10. in diesem Forum.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Widerspruch*

Hallo.

Bei mir hat sich auch was getan. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen von avanio. (mal wieder Standard Text)


Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Durch erstmaliges Einwählen über einen unserer avanio.net 
Community-Tarife werden Sie Mitglied in unserer avanio.net Community. 
Weitere Vertragsdetails können Sie online unter www.avanio.net einsehen.

Ihre Mitgliedschaft haben wir wunschgemäß gekündigt.

Aus Datenschutzgründen können wir Ihnen die genauen Zeitpunkte ihrer 
Einwahl per E-Mail leider nicht mitteilen. Sollten Sie einen 
Einzelverbindungsnachweis wünschen, können Sie diesen unter 
www.evn.01075.com abrufen, sofern Sie von der Deutschen Telekom einen 
solchen erhalten.

Wenn Sie noch keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis von der Deutschen Telekom 
erhalten, können Sie einen nachträglichen Nachweis der 
Einzelverbindungen unter Angabe der auf der Telekom-Rechnung 
aufgeführten Buchungskonto-Nummer schriftlich bei Callando anfordern.

Ihren Widerspruch legen Sie bitte per Post oder per Fax ein, da er 
ansonsten nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Bitte geben Sie Ihre 
Buchungskontonummer an, diese finden Sie auf der ersten Seite Ihrer 
Telefonrechnung. Der Betrag wird Ihnen auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung wieder 
gutgeschrieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
avanio.net Community
Servicecenter 


--------------------------------------------
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Kundenservice Haus C/3
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Germany

Die schreiben das ich einen Widerspruch per Post einreichen soll. Aber im letzten Absatz steht das der Betrag in der nächsten T-Com Rechnung wieder gutgeschreiben wird. 

Da brauche ich kein Widerspruch einlegen, wenn die mir das gutschreiben. Habe vor einer Woche schon den Betrag gekürzt und weniger der T-Com überwiesen. 

Wie wird avanio nun reagieren?


----------



## helmutw (7 Oktober 2005)

*Schreiben von callando*

Heute ist bei mir ein Schreiben von callando eingegangen (datiert auf 27.09.05, Poststempel 04.10.05). Darin steht, "Ihre Rechnungsanfrage" (ich hatte das Schreiben in abgeänderter Form von GammaRay (Danke!) verwendet).

- Sie haben keinen Abrechnungs-Fehler bzgl. der 4,50 EUR feststellen können.
- Sie seinen NUR Inkasso-Unternehmen und machen keine rechtliche Beurteilungen. Ich solle mich an Avanio wenden (welches ich zeitgleich getan habe und nur die Standard-Mail mit den "aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen ..." zurück bekommen habe).
- Ich solle den Rechnungsbetrag, der auf der T-Com Rechnung steht (übrigens 2x 4,50 EUR für zwei meiner MSN) überweisen, da ich ansonsten in den Mahnlauf käme (0,56 EUR Verbindungsgebühren waren am 4.8.05 angefallen für eine MSN zeitgleich).

Von avanio habe ich noch nicht wieder was gehört!

*Was nun? Hat jemand eine Idee? Wahrscheinlich folgt am Montag eine Mahnung mit entsprechenden Gebühren von callando.*
Danke für Tipps und Hinweise!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Die können doch mahnen bis sie schwarz werden. Hauptsache bei Eingang eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides legst Du Einspruch ein. Dann liegt es an denen, die Forderung zu beweisen. Wird bei dir besonders kitzlig weil Du dich ja Artist gewohnheitsmäßig vermutlich zeitgleich überall einwählst.


----------



## NACHBARWI (7 Oktober 2005)

*Schon vor Rechnung Kommunikation mit callando???*

Ich habe mich gestern bei callando in Wiesbaden per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (4,40 €) beschwert und bestritten, dass ich jemals wissentlich und/oder willentlich in irgendeine Art von Vertrag, einen avanio-Internetzugang oder sonstigen Unsinn eingewilligt habe. Mein einziger Kontakt mit diesen Herrschaften war am 04. JUNI (!!!) 2005 für ca. 10-15 Minuten (vanio-flexi bzw. vanio.surf).
Von mir wollen sie 8,46 € (netto).
Außerdem habe ich mit Strafanzeige gedroht, wenn sie mich mit ihrer "community" nicht in Ruhe lassen.
Gibt es eigentlich einen einzigen Geschädigten hier im Forum oder in anderen einschlägigen Foren, der V O R Öffnung der Telefonrechnung irgendeinen Kontakt mit diesem Unternehmen gehabt hat?
"Üblich" bei einem zeitlich unbefristeten "Vertrag" ist doch wohl noch immer, dass der Dienstleister sich irgendwie mal schriftlich, per e-mail oder telefonisch bei dem "Kunden" meldet, bevor er mit einem zunächst nichtssagenden Betrag und einem willkürlich gewählen Datum (29.08.05) in der Telekomabrechnung dem arglosen Internetnutzer auf die Pelle rückt.
Ob rechtens oder nicht, seriös ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.

In meinem Fall kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass ich mit einem Doppelklick im Smartsurfer Anfang JUNI die AGB vom 02. August akzeptiert haben soll.
Wenn das Schule macht, stellen mir vielleicht nächste Woche einige Pizzerien monatlich die Bereitstellung eines Pizzaboten in Rechnung, obwohl ich seit drei Monaten nix bestellt habe...

Vielleicht postet mal ein Betroffener, der V O R seiner Abrechnung von callando/avanio kontaktiert worden ist...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*natürlich callando, WAS SONST??*

Hallo zusammen, 

hier können nur zwei weitere avanio/callando Geschädigte zustimmen, zu dem, was zuvor schon von so vielen anderen erklärt wurde...

So, wie ich das sehe sollten sich ALLE Geschädigten auf jeden Fall bei der WBZ (Zentrale zur Bekämpfung des unlauteren Wettbewerbs) melden, damit möglichst das ganze Ausmaß dieses Betrugsversuchs ans Licht kommt.
Gleichzeitig ist es aber wohl so, dass sich jeder einzelne auch bei callando beschweren muss, und seine Ansprüche für den Fall eines kommenden Gerichtsverfahrens nachweislich geltend machen muss (FAX oder Einschreiben etc.).
Alles in allem wirkt die ganze Geschichte auf mich aber so, als ob avanio/callando/nexnet Nutznießer so langsam am Ende angekommen sein sollten.

 Denn wenn das ganze publik wird und auch im Fernsehen über derartige Geschäftspraktiken berichtet wird, sollte es sich ausgetrickst haben, oder??
Gibt es aktuell eigentlich noch einen dieser Tarife im SmartSurfer oder hat dort auch schon mal jemand bescheid gesagt?


----------



## Talome (7 Oktober 2005)

Ich wollte nur mal sagen, ich finde es einfach genial das man häufig die selben Personen in den Foren trifft.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

Talome schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur mal sagen, ich finde es einfach genial das man häufig die selben Personen in den Foren trifft.



Ist doch gut wenn man sich auch woanders umschaut um sich auszutauschen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Kulanzkündigung per Post von Avanio*

Hallo und guten Abend, 
bekamm heute zweimal Post von selben Briefverteilungszentrum 65,
avanio und callando.

Callanda findet keine Daten trotz Telekomnummer und Rechnungsnummer, braucht nun eine Kopie und Buchunskonto der Rechnung. Hat sich doch bestimmt, Dank folgendem, erledigt.

Folgendes schrieb mir avanio:

Ihr Schreiben bzgl. Avanio.net community
Kulanzkündidigung
...
Schade, dass Sie nicht unsere avanio.net Community nicht überzeugen konnte. Seit dem 02.08.2005 bieten wir hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit Ihrer Einwahl über die Einwahlnummer 019351515 haben Sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert.
Aufgrund ihres Schreibens und Ihrer Bitte haben wir uns entschlassen Ihnen keine Grundgebühr zu berechen und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie mit der Rufnummer... kein Avanio.net Community Mitglied mehr sind. Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht werden wir auf einer der nächsten T-Com Abrechnungen über unseren Dienstleister calando eine Kulanszgutschrift einreichen und iIhnen den jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag erstatten. Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in ihrem Sinne handel.

Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass Sie unsere avanio.net Community Tarife nicht mehr nutzen sollten. Bei einer erneuten Einwahl werden Sie automatisch wieder Mitglied.
Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis. Sollten Sie noch fragen haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Service: Telefon 01805 50 34 34. oder senden Sie uns eine Mail: su**ort-at-avanio.net

mfg...

avanio Gmbh&Co. KG
Sitz Dresden, HRA: 5933//persönlich haftende Gesellschafterin: avanio Beteilings-GmbH
Geschäftsführer: D* G*, HRB 23834//Amtsgericht Dresden-Stadt

Ich schrieb damals, (Dank an gammaray)

...
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nach dem Erhalt der überhöhten Telefonrechnung der Telekom habe ich unter der Nummer (0800)-330-1020 die Rechnung vorerst verhindern lassen, da ich keine Dienstleistung von Ihnen nutze. Auf meiner Telefonrechnung, unter der Rubrik Beträge anderer Anbieter, ist ein Internet-Provider mit Namen Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH der die Summe von 4,50 € zzgl. UsSt. In Rechnung stellt. Seit dem ...06.2005 habe ich Ihre Dienstleistung nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen, da DSL-Anschluss. 

Ich widerspreche Ihrem Anteil und fordere Sie auf, mir laut §16 TKV ihre in Rechnung gestellten Positionen anhand eines detaillierten Einzelverbindungsnachweises bis zum 15.10.2005 zu beweisen,. Die dafür entstehenden Kosten gehen zu Ihren Lasten.

Der unrechte callando Anteil,netto:	4,50 €  +UsSt 16%:	5,22 €

PS: Sollten Sie die obigen Ausführungen nicht teilen können und weiter auf Zahlung der geforderten Betrages bestehen, steh ich für eine gerichtliche Klärung der Angelegenheit gerne zur Verfügung, da ich das Geschäftsmodell der Firma Avanio gerne richterlich überprüft sähe.

mfg...



erledigt! Hoffentlich
Grüße Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*Post von Avanio*

Heute kam Post von Avanio (mit Datum vom 30.09. und Posttstempel vom 04.10). Ich hatte denen am 15.09. geschrieben. Avanio schreibt:

Ihr Schreiben bzgl. avanio.net Community
Kulanzkündigung

[...] herzliche Dank für ihr Schreiben. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die teilweise lange Bearbeitungszeit unserer Antwort. 

Schade, dass Sie unsere avanio.net Community nicht überzeugen konnte.
Seit dem 02.08.2005 bieten wir hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit ihrer ersten Einwahl über die Einwahlrufnummer 019351515 haben sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert. 

Aufgrund ihres Schreibens und Ihrer Bitte haben wir uns entschlossen Ihnen keine Grundgebühr zu berechnen und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie mit der Rufnummer 0XXXXXXXX kein avanio.net Mitglied mehr sind. Aus Kulanz und ohne Anrechnung einer Rechtspflicht werden wir auf einer der nächsten T-Com Abrechnungen über unseren Dienstleister callando eine Kulanzgutschrift einreichen und Ihnen den jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag erstatten. Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in Ihrem Sinne handeln. [...]

Anmerkung: Ich hatte mich am 01.08. über SmartSurfer bei avanio.flexi eingewählt und in der Septemberrechnung tauchte der avanio Internetzugang auf. Die 5,22 Euro hatte ich bei der Telekom ausbuchen lassen. Mal sehen, ob Callando trotzdem zahlt.  :-? Mittlerweile traue ich denen ja auch das noch zu. Natürlich würde das Geld dann zurückgefordert werden...

Stellvertretend hier Danke an die Unterstützung in den Foren, die ich aufgesucht habe. :bussi: Die Unterstützung hat doch beim Formulieren der Schreiben an Avanio und Callando sehr geholfen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Schon vor Rechnung Kommunikation mit callando???*

Hallo an alle!

Ich gehöre auch zu den Geschädigten, habe auch schon die üblichen Schritte eingeleitet - Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt, Briefe an avanio und callando, ...



			
				NACHBARWI schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich einen einzigen Geschädigten hier im Forum oder in anderen einschlägigen Foren, der V O R Öffnung der Telefonrechnung irgendeinen Kontakt mit diesem Unternehmen gehabt hat?
> "Üblich" bei einem zeitlich unbefristeten "Vertrag" ist doch wohl noch immer, dass der Dienstleister sich irgendwie mal schriftlich, per e-mail oder telefonisch bei dem "Kunden" meldet, bevor er mit einem zunächst nichtssagenden Betrag und einem willkürlich gewählen Datum (29.08.05) in der Telekomabrechnung dem arglosen Internetnutzer auf die Pelle rückt.
> Ob rechtens oder nicht, seriös ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.



@nachbarwi: Es stimmt, niemand hat vor dem Öffnen der Telekom-Rechnung je von avanio gehört, und auf "herkömmlichem" Weg hat sich avanio ja auch nicht gemeldet. Aber in der AGB hat man sich offensichtlich dadurch versucht, minimal abzusichern, dass irgendwelche Infos oder Vertragsdetails an eine "kundenindividuelle" "Community"-E-mail-Adresse geschickt werden: 



> 1.2.2.
> 
> b. Nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Vertragsannahme durch avanio erhält der Nutzer eine kundenindividuelle E-Mail-Adresse zugewiesen. Die dem Kunden zugeteilte E-Mail Adresse gilt als Vertrags-E-Mail-Adresse. Sämtliche Informationen zu diesem Vertrag, werden von avanio an diese E-Mail-Adresse gesandt. Der Nutzer stimmt dem Erhalt sämtlicher von avanio zur Durchführung dieses Vertrages gesandten Emails zu. Informationen zu den Diensten und Leistungen von avanio.net Community erhält der Kunde unter (link sicherheitshalber rausgelassen).
> 
> c. Die Annahme durch avanio erfolgt durch schriftliche Bestätigung per Mail, spätestens mit der Erbringung der Dienstleistungen und Einwahl ins Netz.



Nach meinem Rechtverständnis ist das zwar Mumpitz, aber vielleicht versucht avanio damit, besonders leichtgläubige Kunden zu entmutigen, gegen sie vorzugehen?!


----------



## lp900 (8 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*



			
				Talome schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte anzeige erstatten die Polizei meinte nur, das der Anfangsverdacht noch nicht besteht und solange ich keine Mahnung habe sollte ich es auf dem Zivilrechtlichen Wege klären.



Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Polizei, darüber zu befinden, ob ein Anfangsverdacht besteht.
In jedem Fall ist es Aufgabe der Polizei, Anzeigen aufzunehmen. § 163 der Strafprozeßordnung ist hier eindeutig. Wenn der Polizeibeamte dann der Meinung sein sollte, es läge keine Straftat vor, hat er die Anzeige der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Entscheidung vorzulegen. Nur diese kann den Anfangsverdacht beurteilen. Ein Polizeibeamter kann und darf das nicht. Hierzu ist er nicht befugt.

Hier liegt eindeutig eine schwerer Fall des Betruges, nämlich ein gewerblicher Betrug vor.

Als ehemaliger Fachlehrer für Kriminalistik und Kriminologie und als pensionierter Kriminalhauptkommissar weiß ich, wovon ich spreche. 

Bin übrigens auch Avanio geschädigt und habe Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden erstattet. Diese ist wegen des Firmensitzes von Avanio dort zuständig.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*Muster für Anzeige*

@ip900

Kannst Du nicht mal ein durchschlagendes Muster für eine selbsverfasste Anzeige hier reinstellen? Habe auch schon von anderen Fällen gehört, wo die Polizei überhaupt nicht verstand bzw. verstehen wollte, worums geht und versucht hat die Geschädigten abzuwimmeln.


----------



## juma (8 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Post von Avanio*



			
				ChrisAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam Post von Avanio (mit Datum vom 30.09. und Posttstempel vom 04.10). Ich hatte denen am 15.09. geschrieben. Avanio schreibt:
> 
> Ihr Schreiben bzgl. avanio.net Community
> Kulanzkündigung
> ...


Ich habe heute ebenfalls so ein Schreiben bekommen. Es ist ja wohl eine Frechheit das mit "Kulanzkündigung" zu überschreiben. Denn mit Kulanz hat das nichts zu tun, ich würde das ganze eher in die Nähe von Betrug rücken. Aber ich hoffe, daß damit die Sache endlich aus der Welt ist und ich nie wieder etwas von dieser Firma höre.

Grüße
juma


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Auch ich habe heute diesen Brief bekommen das sie aus Kulanz die Gebühr erlassen.
Da bin ich ja gespannt wann nun das Geld gutgeschrieben wird?

Und was mich jetzt noch aufregt, ist das die so tun als würden sie mir "gnädigerweise" die Gebühr erlassen. Erst frech kassieren, und dann noch auf barmherziger Samariter machen :evil:  :evil: 

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel die mit der Masche kassiert haben von denen die das gar nicht bemerkt haben, bzw. sich nicht beschwert haben.

Ich überlege trotzdem  ob ich noch Strafanzeige erstatten sollte (geht das noch, auch wenn ich das Geld zurück bekommen habe???)

MrBig


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Klar geht das noch. Sonst könnte doch jeder Dieb der Strafverfolgung entgehen, wenn er beim Erwischtwerden die Brieftasche zurückgibt. Ausserdem gibt es mit Sicherheit jede Menge Geschädigte, die es bisher noch nicht gemerkt haben. 

Gruss
rudi.r


----------



## lp900 (9 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Muster für Anzeige*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ip900
> 
> Kannst Du nicht mal ein durchschlagendes Muster für eine selbsverfasste Anzeige hier reinstellen? Habe auch schon von anderen Fällen gehört, wo die Polizei überhaupt nicht verstand bzw. verstehen wollte, worums geht und versucht hat die Geschädigten abzuwimmeln.



Als Muster															
Bei …….die entsprechenden Daten einsetzen, 
wegen der Bestimmungen dieses Forums sind keine Namen und Adressen eingegeben 

Schreibdatum einsetzen


Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden
Lothringer Str. 1
01069 Dresden

durch Fax 0351-4462070




Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betruges gegen die Firma

A……… mit Adresse einsetzen

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit der Rechnung der Deutschen T………für ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 2005 (Anlage 1) erhielt ich u. a. eine Forderung einer Firma

Firma C……. mit Adresse einsetzen

über einen Internetzugang der oben benannten Firma A…… in Höhe von 4.50 Euro zzgl. MwSt., mithin 5,22 Euro.
Die Firma C……. Telecom GmbH betreibt die Abrechnung für diverse Internetanbieter .

Durch die Fa. C…….. erfuhr ich, daß ich einen Vertrag mit der Fa. A…… habe, der dadurch zustande gekommen sei, daß ich mich über eine Einwahlnummer bei dieser eingewählt und so einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Auf Grund dieses Vertrages müsse ich, da die Fa. A……….  seit dem 2. August 2005 ihre Tarife geändert habe, nunmehr monatlich den Betrag von 5,22 Euro entrichten, und zwar unabhängig davon, ob ich die Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nähme oder nicht.

Ich habe jedoch mit dieser Firma auch zu keiner Zeit irgendeinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

In den Monaten ……….. und zuletzt am …………. diesen Jahres hatte ich mich über die Einwahlnummer 019351515 mit einem sogenannten Low Cost Router, wie WebLCR oder Smart Surfer von WEB.DE in das Internet eingewählt.
Dabei war mir nicht bekannt, daß es sich bei dieser Einwahlnummer um eine solche der Fa. A……..  handelt. Dies war auch dem Grunde nach auch unbeachtlich, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Angebote dieser Firma im sog. Call by Call Verfahren im Minutentakt abgerechnet wurden.
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat sich eine Fa. A…….., wie in ihren AGB dargestellt, bei mir mit Angeboten oder anderem gemeldet.
So habe ich weder eine Registrierung bei dieser Firma veranlaßt oder gar selbst durchgeführt, noch hat die Firma mir, wie in ihren AGB ausgeführt, das Zustande-kommen eines Vertrages per Mail oder auf andere Art und Weise mitgeteilt. Ich habe dort weder eine E-Mail Adresse noch bin ich Mitglied irgendeiner Community, also eines Clubs. Nachstehend ein Auszug aus den AGB (Anl. 2) dieses Unternehmens.

1.2.2 Registrierungsspflichtige Tarife (a……….net Community):

a. a…….. bietet mit a…….net Community eine Clubmitgliedschaft an. Die Registrierung erfolgt bei der ersten erfolgreichen Einwahl über die Einwahlnummer 0…….. oder einer anderen veröffentlichten Einwahlnummer. Die für die Registrierung erforderlichen Benutzerkennungen sind auf der Internetseite www.a......net/zugang.html abrufbar.

b. Nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Vertragsannahme durch a….. erhält der Nutzer eine kundenindividuelle E-Mail-Adresse zugewiesen. Die dem Kunden zugeteilte E-Mail Adresse gilt als Vertrags-E-Mail-Adresse. Sämtliche Informationen zu diesem Vertrag, werden von a….. an diese E-Mail-Adresse gesandt. Der Nutzer stimmt dem Erhalt sämtlicher von a…... zur Durchführung dieses Vertrages gesandten Emails zu. Informationen zu den Diensten und Leistungen von a…...net Community erhält der Kunde unter www.mya.......com.

c. Die Annahme durch a…… erfolgt durch schriftliche Bestätigung per Mail, spätestens mit der Erbringung der Dienstleistungen und Einwahl ins Netz.


Die vorstehend genannten Bedingungen waren mir bis dahin unbekannt. 

Offenbar sind in Deutschland eine Vielzahl von Internetnutzern ebenfalls von dem Vorgang betroffen sind.

Der Sachverhalt stellt sich so dar, daß offenbar eine einzelne Einwahl mit der genannten Einwahlnummer ausreichte, um ohne Wissen des Nutzers von der Fa. A…….. registriert zu werden. Als die Fa. A…… dann am 02.08.2005 ihre bis dahin grundgebührfreien Angebote einseitig änderte, übernahm sie alle „Kunden“, die sich irgendwann einmal dieser Einwahlnummer bedient hatten und stellt diesen nun mit der September Rechnung jeweils den Betrag von 5,22 Euro in Rechnung. 
Es ist davon auszugehen, daß von dieser Handlungsweise in Deutschland Tausende Internetnutzer betroffen sein können, so daß die Einnahmen in entsprechender Höhe fließen werden.

Inwieweit die Firma C……. Telekom hiervon partizipiert bzw. möglicherweise sogar involviert ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, scheint jedoch sehr wahrscheinlich. 

Im Internet findet sich zu dem Thema der nachfolgende Beitrag eines Rechtsanwaltes:

21.08.2005 -  Für die Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistern stellt sich das praktische Problem, die jeweils geltenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) an den Kunden zu bringen. Dies gilt insbesondere für Gespräche im offenen Call by Call. Bei einer Verbindung über eine Call-by-Call-Nummer kommt in der Regel jeweils ein einzelner Vertrag über das jeweils geführte Gespräch zustande. Grundsätzlich müsste der Anbieter damit jedes einzelne Mal auf seine Geschäftsbedingungen hinweisen. Dies ist jedoch bei Massengeschäften in dieser Form nicht möglich. 
Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur

Dieses Problem vor Augen, sah das frühere Gesetz zur Regelung des Rechts der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen eine Sonderregelung zugunsten der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen und Entgelte der Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen vor. Auf eine ausdrückliche Einbeziehung konnte dann verzichtet werden, wenn die Bedingungen in ihrem Wortlaut im Amtsblatt der Regulierungsbehörde (jetzt Bundesnetzagentur) veröffentlicht und bei den Geschäftsstellen der Anbieter zur Einsichtnahme bereitgehalten wurden.
Eine weitere gesonderte Verpflichtung Kundeninformationen zu veröffentlichen ergibt sich auch aus § 27 TKV. Die Informationen sind in leicht zugänglicher Weise bereitzustellen und werden in der Regel im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht. Nur für marktbeherrschende Anbieter gilt zudem die Sonderregelung, dass Änderungen Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen frühestens einen Monat nach Bekanntgabe in Kraft treten dürfen.
Es kam damit also nicht darauf an, ob der Kunde die AGB jemals gesehen hatte. Im Rahmen der letzten Schuldrechtsreform, kam es an dieser Konstruktion zu kleineren, jedoch auch wichtigen Änderungen. 
Erbringung der Dienstleistung in einem Mal

Die nunmehr in § 305a Nr. 2b) BGB geregelte Ausnahme der Einbeziehung, erfordert neben der Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt und der Bereithaltung der Geschäftsbedingungen in den Geschäftstellen nun zusätzlich die Vorraussetzungen, dass die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten vor Vertragsschluss dem Kunden bekannt gegeben werden können und die Dienstleistung in einem Mal erbracht wird.
Unzweifelhaft gilt die Ausnahme des § 305 Nr. 2b) BGB weiterhin für die einzelnen Gespräche über Call by Call. Auch klassische Internet-by-Call-Angebote, bei denen die einzelne Verbindung abgerechnet werden, werden von der Erleichterung profitieren können. Eine tatsächliche Möglichkeit, allen potentiellen Kunden die AGB bekanntzugeben, besteht nicht. Hier bleibt es also dabei, dass der Kunde auch ohne besondere Kenntnis der AGB daran gebunden ist. 
Einschränkungen bei Verträgen, die nicht in einem Mal erbracht werden

Wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang ist jedoch die Einschränkung, dass nur Verträge, die in einem Mal erbracht werden, begünstigt werden. Nicht unter einmaliges Erbringen entfallen meines Erachtens telefonische Bestellungen von Waren und Dienstleistungen, aber auch Clubmitgliedschaften, Abos und weitere langfristige Verpflichtungen. Clubmitgliedschaften oder Abos mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr sind bereits begrifflich nicht einmalig zu erbringen. Im Gegenteil: Hier soll hier eine langfristige Vertragsbindung aufgebaut werden. Die Grundgebühr wird auch nicht für eine einmalige Verbindung berechnet, sondern losgelöst für eine Vielzahl zukünftiger Verbindungen.
Sind die AGB damit nicht über § 305 Nr. 2b) BGB erleichtert einbezogen, muss die Einbeziehung den normalen Regelungen gerecht werden. Dies bedeutet, dass der Nutzer vor dem Vertragsschluss ausdrücklich auf die AGB hingewiesen wird und des Weiteren in zumutbarer Weise Kenntnis nehmen kann.
Verlangt der Anbieter von Abo- bzw. Clubmitgliedschaften dann Zahlung von den Gebühren, muss er das Vorliegen der wirksamen Einbeziehung seiner AGB beweisen. Somit können Clubmitschaften oder andere Abonnements nicht im offen Call by Call begründet werden, ohne dass der Kunde davon ausdrücklich Kenntnis erhalten hat. Sollte das Geschäftsmodell von avanio, über deren Angebote wir erst kürzlich berichtet haben, darauf angelegt sein, wird es jedenfalls rechtlich keinen Erfolg haben. An einer ausdrücklichen Abrede fehlt es in diesem Fall für die ahnungslosen Kunden. 
(Rechtsanwalt B. G.)


Nach diesen Ausführungen sind die Machenschaften der Fa. A…….. als rechtswidrig anzusehen.

Aufgrund der Vielzahl der potentiell Geschädigten ist durch diesen gewerbsmäßigen Betrug von einer erheblichen Schadenssumme auszugehen.

Ich bitte Sie, den Sachverhalt zu prüfen und ggfls. die erforderlichen Ermittlungen aufzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Oktober 2005)

Nachdem hier ja gerade eh die strafrechtliche Seite bzw eine Anzeige thematisiert wird, eine Anregung von mir:
In diesem Forum wurde mehrfach erwähnt, dass eine Einwahl am 29.8 auf dem EVN stand, um diesen Monatsbeitrag abzurechnen, obwohl zu diesem Zeitpunkt überhaupt keine Einwahl stattgefunden haben kann. Technisch wird dieser Betrag durch die Übermittlung eines Call Data Records oder CDRs an die Telekom gemeldet, auf deren Grundlage diese die Rechnung schreibt. Siehe die schönen Ausführungen von "Der Jurist".
Nun ist es so, dass CDRs eigentlich nicht für die Abrechnung von Clubgebühren gedacht sind, sondern eigentlich von typischen  Telefonvermittlungscomputern automatisch erzeugt werden (sonst stehen demnächst die Bertelsmann Clubgebühren als Gespräch nach Guinea Bissau auf der Telefonrechnung  )
Hier scheint Avanio/Callando manuell solche  CDRs für die Club-Abrechnung mit gefakten Daten in den Datenstrom zur Telekom gemischt zu haben. Dies könnte aber IMHO rechtlich durchaus fragwürdig sein. Denn das Strafgesetzbuch sagt in Paragraph 263a Computerbetrug, siehe http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html 


> § 263a Computerbetrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Sollten also diese Avanio Clubgebühr für rechtswidrig befunden werden, könnte meines Erachtens hier dieser Paragraph greifen. So eine Anzeige sollte am besten durch jemanden geschehen, der 
-eine Einwahl am 29. August auf der Rechnung hat
-nachweisen kann, dass er am 29. August diese Einwahl nicht getätigt hat. Besser als ein  Smartsurfer Log (das wg. Genauigkeit Uhr des Computers etc angreifbar ist)  wäre es sicherlich, wenn dies durch Urlaub/Abwesenheit/Wechsel zu DSL belegt werden könnte.
-diesen Verdacht deutlich beschreiben, insbesondere auch für einen technisch unbedarften Juristen.

Wünsche allen Betroffenen viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Das juristische Kaudawelch ist ja schön und gut allerdings nicht ohne Rechtsanwalt zu interpretieren. 
Vielmehr als die 4,5€ interressiert mich eine Durchleuchtung wegen Verstoßes gegen den Datenschutz. Hier wurde offensichtlich der Versuch unternommen persöhnliche Daten ohne Einwilligung gewinnbringend zu nutzen und zu verbreiten.
Von der Telekom-Kundenbtetreuung wird man (ich) gezwungen seine Einzugsermächtigung zu kündigen, erhält keine Auftragsbestätigung dafür und im Mahnschreiben wird man daurauf hingewiesen, daß man bei Bankeinzug auch telefonisch und unkompliziert Einzelposten einbehalten kann. Das steht dem Verhalten von Avanio und Callando in keinster Weise nach, zumal auch hier Kosten und Aufwand entsehen, auf möglichen Service wird man gar nicht erst hingewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das juristische Kaudawelch ist ja schön und gut allerdings nicht ohne Rechtsanwalt zu interpretieren.


Um was zu erreichen, wird dringend angeraten, diesen "_Kaudawelch_" umzusetzen und von Blödeleien oder sinnlosen Diskussionen abzusehen. Eine Anzeige an die zuständige StA zu reichten ist äußerst vernünftig und Staatsanwälte sind nunmal auch Rechtsanwälte.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Durchleuchtung wegen Verstoßes gegen den Datenschutz.


Datenschutz? Was ist das? Wen interessiert der schon und wo sind die treffenden Sanktionen zu den vermeintlichen Verstößen?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Um was zu erreichen, wird dringend angeraten, diesen "_Kaudawelch_" umzusetzen...
> Eine Anzeige an die zuständige StA zu reichten ist äußerst vernünftig...
> Datenschutz ... wo sind die treffenden Sanktionen zu den vermeintlichen Verstößen?



Was soll denn erreicht werden?

Wegen 4,5€ vernünftig?
Ich hab kein 'Analog'-Modem mehr angeschlossen. Das steht erstmal in keinem Verhältnis.

Sanktionen verhängen Richter und Politiker, aber viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

Durfte Web.de diese Nummer eigendlich ohne weiteres verbreiten?
Wurden durch andere Einwahlen auch persönliche Daten (Telefonnummer etc.) außerhalb der begrenzten Aufbewahrungspflicht genutzt?

Ist die Telekom nicht verantwortlich für die im Namen Dritter verlangten Grundgebüren und hat sie sich durch den Betrug bevorteilt?


----------



## NACHBARWI (9 Oktober 2005)

*"juristisches Kaudawelch"*

Werter Gast,

hättest Du Dir mal vorher die Mühe gemacht, die wichtigen Hinweise von Geschädigten hier im Forum bezüglich der ratsamen Maßnahmen gegenüber der Telekom zu lesen, wäre Dir einiges mit der Telekom erspart geblieben.
Es hört sich so an, als ob Du gegenüber der Telekom einfach gar nix gelöhnt und deswegen Ärger bekommen hast. (?)

Nur weil Dich das „juristische Kaudawelch“ hier im Forum langweilt, musst Du allerdings keine neuen (uralten) Fässer (Telekom, web.de, Datenschutz, allgemeine Juristen- und Politikerschelte) anstechen, das führt nämlich zu nichts und verwässert nur die Diskussion.
Alles hast Du wohl sowieso nicht gelesen, sonst wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass zumindest einige Betroffene seit Monaten DSL-Anschluß haben und trotzdem „avanio.net-community“-Mitglied geworden sind.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*29. August*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> -nachweisen kann, dass er am 29. August diese Einwahl nicht getätigt hat. Besser als ein  Smartsurfer Log (das wg. Genauigkeit Uhr des Computers etc angreifbar ist)  wäre es sicherlich, wenn dies durch Urlaub/Abwesenheit/Wechsel zu DSL belegt werden könnte.
> -diesen Verdacht deutlich beschreiben, insbesondere auch für einen technisch unbedarften Juristen.
> ...



Es ist allein schon seltsam, daß der besagte Tag bei mir, meinem Vater und meinem Schwiegervater mit Eur 4,50 auf der Rechung steht. Leider nicht immer mit der ulkigen Uhrzeit 00:00h, da der EVN fehlt. Aber drei Telefonrechungen mit identischer Abrechung wirken bei einer Anzeige bestimmt auch schon gut  :lol: 

Greetz,
Moin Moin


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*Callando Avanio Internetzugang*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir eure ganzen Berichte alle mal ganz genau durchgelesen und stillschweigend bei dieser Firma gemeldet. Dies bereits am 2005-09-23 mit folgendem Schreiben:

"REKLAMATION


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

bzgl. des auf der T-Com Telefon-Rechnung aufgetretenen Betrages von 5,22 € Brutto möchte ich Sie laut § 119 BGH darauf aufmerksam machen, dass mir nicht bekannt war, dass ich in einen Club eintreten würde, wenn ich Ihren Tarif (Vanio.flexi) über den SmartSurfer wen Web.de nutze.

Laut der Beiliegenden Kostenkontrolle des SmartSurfers habe ich das Erste und Letzte Mal am 2005-07-18 um 17:00:14 h für die Zeit von 00:25:10 h über die Rufnummer 019351515 mit dem Tarif Aktiv1 im Internet gesurft habe. Dieser Zeitpunkt war noch vor der Umstellung Ihrer AGBs am 2005-08-02. Heißt das, dass ich im Nachhinein in Ihren Club eingetreten bin, ohne dass ich vorher darüber Unterrichtet wurde, nur weil ich irgendwann mal Ihren Service genutzt habe?

Ich möchte Sie darum bitten meine Angebliche Clubmitgliedschaft bei Ihnen zu beenden und mir bis zum 2005-10-10 schriftlich zu Bestätigen, dass keine Mitgliedschaft besteht, oder bestand.

Des weiteren habe ich meine Rechnung bei der T-Com um den oben genannten Betrag kürzen lassen, und werde auch bei Aufforderung von Mahnungen davon Absehen zu bezahlen.

Vielen Dank

Freundliche Grüße"

Ich habe mich nicht in irgendwelche Kosten mit Einschreiben etc. gestürzt, ich habe einfach nur ein bisschen im Internet rechachiert und so einige zusammenhänge der Callando GmbH festgestellt, nämlich dass die MCI, Avanio, Callando, BT Germany, NexNet etc. alle unter einem Hut stecken. Somit habe ich an all diese Firmen Faxe, sowie E-Mails mit dem selben Inhalt wie oben angegeben versandt.

Daraufhin habe ich folgende Antworten bekommen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

aus Sicherheitsgründen dürfen leider keine Anlagen öffnen.

Wir bitten Sie daher, ihren Widerspruch legen Sie bitte per Post oder 
per Fax ein, da er ansonsten nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Bitte geben 
Sie Ihre Buchungskontonummer an, diese finden Sie auf der ersten Seite 
Ihrer Telefonrechnung. Der Betrag wird Ihnen auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung 
wieder gutgeschrieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
avanio.net Community
Servicecenter 


--------------------------------------------
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Kundenservice Haus C/3
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Germany


[email protected]
Hotline: (01805)50 34 34*
Hotfax: (01805) 50 31 50*


// www.avanio.net // die .net Community //
*12Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz.




XXX schrieb:

> Anlage"

"AUTOMAIL

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail an avanio und Ihr Interesse an unserer avanio.net Community.

Mit der avanio.net Community Mitgliedschaft haben Sie für einen geringen monatlichen Grundpreis viele Vorteile und zusätzliche Dienstleistungen!

Ihre eingegangene Mail beantworten wir innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage. Bitte haben Sie so lange Geduld und sehen Sie von mehrfachen Anfragen (auch per Fax oder Post) ab!

Möchten Sie die avanio.net Community kündigen? Eine E-Mail unter Angabe Ihrer Rufnummer reicht aus!

Ansonsten erfahren Sie alle Informationen direkt im Internet unter  www.avanio.com.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Community Service

www.avanio.net
Telefax: (01805) 503150*


* 12Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz von T-Com.

----
Kennen Sie schon den my.avanio.net Mailservice? Falls nicht, einfach www.avanio.net besuchen!"

"Sehr geehrte XXX,
herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Durch erstmaliges Einwählen über einen unserer avanio.net 
Community-Tarife werden Sie Mitglied in unserer avanio.net Community. 
Weitere Vertragsdetails können Sie online unter www.avanio.net einsehen. 
Um ihre Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen, melden Sie sich bitte unter der 
Hotline von Callando, oder senden Sie uns ihre Rufnummer zu.

Aus Datenschutzgründen können wir Ihnen die genauen Zeitpunkte ihrer 
Einwahl per E-Mail leider nicht mitteilen. Sollten Sie einen 
Einzelverbindungsnachweis wünschen, können Sie diesen unter 
www.service-nexnet.de abrufen.

Ihren Widerspruch legen Sie bitte per Post oder per Fax ein, da er 
ansonsten nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Bitte geben Sie Ihre 
Buchungskontonummer an, diese finden Sie auf der ersten Seite Ihrer 
Telefonrechnung. Gegebenenfalls wird ihnen der Betrag auf ihrer 
Telefonrechnung gutgeschrieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
avanio.net Community
Servicecenter 


--------------------------------------------
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Kundenservice Haus C/3
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Germany


[email protected]
Hotline: (01805)50 34 34*
Hotfax: (01805) 50 31 50*


// www.avanio.net // die .net Community //
*12Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz.




XXX schrieb:

>Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
>
>ich habe die Reklamation bereits gleichzeitig mit der E-Mail aufs Fax gelegt!
>
>Vielen Dank
>
>Freundliche Grüße
>
>
>
>XXX
>
>
>----- original Nachricht --------
>
>Betreff: Re: Brief an Callando
>Gesendet: Di 04 Okt 2005 19:29:09 CEST
>Von: "avanio.net Community"<[email protected]>
>
>  
>
>>Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
>>
>>aus Sicherheitsgründen dürfen leider keine Anlagen öffnen.
>>
>>Wir bitten Sie daher, ihren Widerspruch legen Sie bitte per Post oder 
>>per Fax ein, da er ansonsten nicht bearbeitet werden kann. Bitte geben 
>>Sie Ihre Buchungskontonummer an, diese finden Sie auf der ersten Seite 
>>Ihrer Telefonrechnung. Der Betrag wird Ihnen auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung 
>>wieder gutgeschrieben.
>>
>>Mit freundlichen Grüssen
>>avanio.net Community
>>Servicecenter 
>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------
>>avanio GmbH & Co. KG
>>Kundenservice Haus C/3
>>Webergasse 1
>>01067 Dresden
>>Germany
>>
>>
>>[email protected]
>>Hotline: (01805)50 34 34*
>>Hotfax: (01805) 50 31 50*
>>
>>
>>// www.avanio.net // die .net Community //
>>*12Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz.
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>XXX schrieb:
>>
>>    
>>
>>>Anlage
>>>      
>>>
>>    
>>
>
>--- original Nachricht Ende ----
>
>
>
>

"Ich habe mich auch am selben Abend noch bei der T-Com gemeldet und wollte den Betrag von der Rechnung kürzen lassen, jedoch hat mir diese Frau am Telefon gesagt, dass das nicht ginge, das einzigste was Sie machen könnte, wäre die Lastschrift raus zu nehmen und mich per Überweisung mit Verwendungszweck von (Bitte ohne Callando) zahlen lassen. Dies habe ich jedoch nicht gewollt. Ich habe sie auf die ganzen Foren im Internet aufmerksam gemacht und Sie selber hat sich einige Dinge in der Zeit meines Telefonates angeschaut. Troztdem konnte Sie mir nicht weiterhelfen. Ich habe mich gewundert, denn ich habe ja schon so oft gelesen, dass der Betrag einfach gekürzt werden konnte, also habe ich nochmals alles gründlich gelesen und es wieder probiert, diesmal ging eine sehr nette Frau ans Telefon, welche nur lachte, als Sie den Namen Avanio / Callando hörte, denn Sie meinte zu mir, dass bereits mehrere Kunden am selben Tag bei Ihr wegen einer Kürzung nach gefragt und auch durchgeführt haben. Ich musste gar nicht mehr sagen, sie fragte mich, ob ich auch eine Kürzung wollte, somit bejate ich dies und freute mich, dass doch alles geklappt hat.

Weiterhin habe ich gestern zwei (identische Schreiben, bis auf zwei Abweichungen in der Anschrift) Schreiben mit Datum vom 2005-09-27 und vom 2005-09-30 mit Poststempel vom 2005-10-04 mit Bearbeitung von "[...]" erhalten, wo folgendes mitgeteilt wurde:

Ihre Rechnungsanfrage


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Reklamation von Internetgebühren über die callando Telecom GmbH. Die callando Telecom GmbH als Abbrechnungsunternehmen führt für verschiedene Internet Service Provider das Inkasso- und Manhwesen für Internet Verbindungen durch.

Auf Ihrer letzten Rechnung haben Sie Internetgebühren der avanio GmvH & Co. KG aus Dresden festgestellt. Wir haben Ihre Rechnung überprüft und haben keinen Fehler festgestellt. Der von uns berechnete Betrag in Höhe von EUR 4,50 zzgl. MwSt. ist die monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vaio.flexi. Seit August 2005 fällt hier eine monatliche Grundgebühr an. Informationen zur avanio.net Community erhalten Sie online unter www.avanio.com.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir als Abbrechnungsunternehmen keine rechtlichen Beurteilungen vobn Vertragsabschlüssen durchführen können. Da es sich um keinen Abbrechnungsfehler handelt ist unsere Berechnung auf Ihrer T-Com Rechnung kottekt. Bei weiteren Fragen zur montalichen Grundgebühr wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an avanio: [email protected].

Bitte überweisen Sie den jetzigen Rechnungsbetrag auf Ihrer T-Com-Rechnung, da Sie ansonsten in unseren Mahnverlauf weitergegeben werden.

Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen hiermit weiterhelfen konnten und danken für Ihr Verständnis.

Sollten Sie noch Rückfragen haben, so stehen wir Ihnen gerne Mo. bis Fr. von 08:00 h bis 18:00 h unter der Rufnummer (01805) 01075 0* zur Verfügung. Oder senden Sie uns eine E-Mail: [email protected].

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
callando Telecom GmbH


Kundenservice
i. A. [...]"

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, ob morgen evtl. noch etwas ankommt, da ich ja eine Frist bis zum 2005-10-10 gesetzt habe, wenn nicht, werde ich mich wohl oder übel nochmals bei dieser Firma melden müssen (diesmal probiere ich es Telefonisch). Wenn Ihr noch irgendwas über diesen Beitrag schreiben könnt, dann lasst euch nicht aufhalten, vor allem nicht die Leute, die bereits das selbe Schreiben erhalten haben und evtl. schon Mahnungen etc..

Sorry, dass mein Beitrag so lang geworden ist, aber es musste alles mal gesagt werden, hoffe auch evtl. dem ein oder anderen damit helfen zu können (vielleicht auch einfach nur die Kosten für die ganzen Einschreiben zu sparen, denn per Fax gehts genausogut, man hat als Sendebericht oder Journal auch eine Bestätigung, welche einem Rückschein gleicht).

_[Namen und Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Oktober 2005)

*alle unter einem Hut*



			
				Clique-5 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einfach nur ein bisschen im Internet rechachiert und so einige zusammenhänge der Callando GmbH festgestellt, nämlich dass die MCI, Avanio, Callando, BT Germany, NexNet etc. alle unter einem Hut stecken.


Könntest Du dazu ein bisschen mehr schreiben? Das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (10 Oktober 2005)

*Re: alle unter einem Hut*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Clique-5 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evt. darauf basierend?


			
				Callando Webseite schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei setzt die callando Internet GmbH auf kein eigenes Internet-Backbone, sondern kauft kostengünstig Restkapazitäten bei großen, weltweiten Carriern wie MCI Deutschland GmbH, Telefonica Deutschland GmbH oder BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. ein. Die so gewonnenen Sysnergieeffekte aus diesem Whole-Sale Geschäft werden an die Kunden der callando Internet GmbH weitergegeben, was sich am Preis eindeutig bemerkbar macht.


Nexnet, Callando und Avanio sind hier schon hinreichend thematisiert worden, da ist die Geschäftsbeziehung ja relativ deutlich.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Callando Avanio Internetzugang*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Reklamation von Internetgebühren über die callando Telecom GmbH. Die callando Telecom GmbH als Abbrechnungsunternehmen führt für verschiedene Internet Service Provider das Inkasso- und Manhwesen für Internet Verbindungen durch.
> 
> Auf Ihrer letzten Rechnung haben Sie Internetgebühren der avanio GmvH & Co. KG aus Dresden festgestellt. Wir haben Ihre Rechnung überprüft und haben keinen Fehler festgestellt. Der von uns berechnete Betrag in Höhe von EUR 4,50 zzgl. MwSt. ist die monatliche Grundgebühr des Tarifes vaio.flexi. Seit August 2005 fällt hier eine monatliche Grundgebühr an. Informationen zur avanio.net Community erhalten Sie online unter www.avanio.com. [...]




Ich denke mal diesen Standardbrief haben dutzende bekommen. Habe auch Widerspruch gegen die Clubmitgliedschaft eingelegt und gleichen Wortlaut bekommen.
Das Du nun auf diesen Brief reagierst verstehe ich nicht - wieso noch weiter Arbeit machen? Mein Widerspruch war auch terminiert, Avanio hat sich bis heute nicht gemeldet und o.g. Brief behandelt meinen Widerspruch nicht.
Damit ist für mich die Arbeit zu Ende. Ich warte nun den Mahnbescheid ab, in der Zwischenzeit dürfen die mir Briefe, Mahnungen und was ihnen sonst noch einfällt schreiben was sie wollen. Und der Mahnbescheid wird nicht kommen, denen ist selber klar auf welch dünnen Eis sie sich bewegen.
Ist Euch, die Ihr dauernd an die Brüder faxt und anruft eigentlich klar, daß Callando auch sehr gut an 01805-Nummern verdient -> 48 ct/Min!

Laßt sie doch einfach auflaufen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio Antwort*

Hi Leute,

ihr hattet Fragen zu meinem Beitrag, ich denke die wurden gut von anderen Mitgliedern beantwortet.

Ich muss echt staunen, die Firma Avanio hat sich heute sogar selber bei mir gemeldet, per Brief vom 2005-10-06 mit Poststempel vom selben Datum.



> Ihr Schreiben bzgl. avanio.net Community
> Kulanzkündigung
> 
> Serh geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...




Ich möchte noch einwerfen, dass ich diesen Beitrag gestern zur Verstärkung auch nochmal an die TV-Sendung Vorsicht Kunde! ([email protected]) sowie an die Computerbild (Fax: 040 34729377) gemailt, bzw. gefaxt habe. Ihr könnt das ja vielleicht auch machen, je mehr Leute sich melden, desto sicherer wird UNSER Problem aufgenommen. 

!Achtung!
ComputerBild möchte echt alle Belege, von Kopf bis Fuß, von der Ersten Mail bis hin zur Faxbestätigung (Journal) oder Rückschein der Post.

Wenn jemand die Postanschrift von ComputerBild braucht, einfach nur kurz texten. Werde Sie dann einfügen.

Also bis dann Grüße

Clique-5


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Oktober 2005)

*Re: alle unter einem Hut*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Nexnet, Callando und Avanio sind hier schon hinreichend thematisiert worden, da ist die Geschäftsbeziehung ja relativ deutlich.


Klar. 
Ich hatte halt bei der Formulierung "_so einige zusammenhänge_" an etwas noch Unbekanntes, Aufregendes, Neues... :spitz: gedacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2005)

*Re: alle unter einem Hut*

[off topic?]


			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Klar.
> Ich hatte halt bei der Formulierung "_so einige zusammenhänge_" an etwas noch Unbekanntes, Aufregendes, Neues... :spitz: gedacht.


Unbekannt? --> mancherorts
Aufregend --> ja!
Neues?: --> nein, im URALTEN liegt die Würze... 
Von wie vielen Firmen aus dem Business kennst Du die Ursprünge? Schau mal xlx an, schau Crossk* an, schau Dir die Liechtensteiner um D*A* und T*C* an, schau Dir R*W* an. Fällt Dir was dabei auf?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*callando*

Hallo Zusammen !

Da scheinen ja eine Meneg Leute das gleiche Problem zu haben. Ich war nachweislich 10 Wochen in Urlaub, das Telefon war ausgesteckt und niemand hatte einen Schlüssel zu meiner Wohnung. Trotzdem hat mir callando 5,22 Euro incl. MwSt. abgebucht. Noch habe ich dort niemand erreicht. Ich werde jetz den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen, die 5,22 Euro abziehen und den gerechtfertigten Betrag der Telekom überweisen. Ich habe dazu bei der Telekom bescheid gesagt und hoffe das es glatt geht. 
Was callando macht werde ich sehen. Doch wie man onderen Foren entnehmen kann nicht viel.

Grüße

Schwammerl


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Hi ihr alle,
bin ebenfals ein Geschädigter und hab mich, nachdem ich mich schon viel zu viel Zeit durch Foren gewälzt habe, dazu entschlossen einfach nicht zu zahlen (T-Com Überweisung "ohne Callando"). Die Rechtslage scheint ja recht klar zu sein. Werd also einfach nicht zahlen und Wiederspruch einlegen wenns drauf ankommt. Zusätzlich werde ich (VIELEN DANK AN lp900!) Anzeige erstatten wegen Verdacht auf Betrug.
Nochmal vielen Dank an all die Leute hier! Ohne euch hätt ich wohl gezahlt nur damit ich meine Ruhe habe... Das Internet, es lebe HOCH!!! 

Flinx


----------



## BenTigger (11 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio Antwort*



			
				Clique-5 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem 02.08.2005 bieten wir hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit Ihrer ersten Einwahl über die Einwahlrufnummer 019351515 haben Sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert.



Warum schreibt denen denn keiner,

Seit dem 02.08.2005 biete ich hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit Ihrem ersten Brief über die (Adresse) haben Sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert.

Hiermit stelle ich ihnen 171,77 Euro Monatliche Grundgebühr in Rechnung. Bitte Überweisen sie diese an (Kontonummer) 

 :holy:  :lol:  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*Strafanzeige*

Hallo Zusammen!
Also ich hoffe es finden sich genug Leute die Strafanzeige stellen. Ich für meinen Teil werde das tun.

Ich überlege nur noch inwieweit man Callando noch wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug dran kriegen kann. Lohn sich hier eine Anzeige oder geht die eher ins Lehre?


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				meto schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege nur noch inwieweit man Callando noch wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug dran kriegen kann. Lohn sich hier eine Anzeige oder geht die eher ins Lehre?


Wenn Du schon beim Anzeigen bist, dann lass´  den Verdacht in Deine Vernehmung einfach einfließen. Allerdings gibt es keine Beihilfe, wenn keine Grundstraftat nachgewiesen werden sollte. Demnach ist das in einem Sachverhalt zusammengefasst mMn schon der richtige Weg. Auseinanderbröseln tut das der Staatsanwalt, der eröffnet Verfahren in eigener Zuständigkeit.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*Strafanzeige*

Ich hab gestern Anzeige erstattet (§263 StGB) und das mit dem Beamten so besprochen: sobald ich von callando eine mahnung erhalte (bzw von nexnet), komm ich nochmal vorbei und mach ne anzeige wegen beihilfe. 
das hab ich callando telefonisch auch mitgeteilt ( ich kam beim 1.(!) Mal durch und war so verdutzt, dass ich erstmal keinen Ton rausbrachte)
Ausserdem macht es keinen Sinn, sich auf den Vorgang zu beziehen, denn das ist alles schon auf dem Weg nach Dresden und bekommt dort sowieso eine neue Nummer.
Ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele meinem Beispiel folgen und bin sehr gespannt auf meine Telefonrechnung und ob da eine Verbindung vom 2.8.2005 abgerechnet wurde. Wer den EVN mit einer Grundgebühr manipuliert, dem ist auf jeden Fall zuzutrauen, dass er auch eine nicht stattgefundene Einwahl aufführt...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*noch ein opfer*

noch einer mehr  :cry: 

habe gestern versucht, callando unter der auf der telefonrechnung angegebenen telefonnummer zu erreichen und war doch sehr überrascht, dass es erst etwa 7 mal klingelte und mir dann eine automatische ansage mitteilte, dass "diese nummer nicht vergeben" sei. ziemlich mysteriös. sind die jetzt schon untergetaucht?

habe dann heute die übliche mail geschickt. mal sehen, wie´s weitergeht.  

grüße und vielen dank für die hilfreichen infos hier im forum

snoy


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*Callando NexNet*

Hi habe auch das problem mit Callando die verlangen doch tatsächlich von mir 65 € als ich das auf meiner Telefonrechnung sah wurde mir fast schlecht ich stoppte sofort die Zahlung bei T-Com für diesen Anbieter .

Ich verfasste sofort ein Fax (fax ist gut wegen der Sende Bestätigung man könnte ja sagen ist nichts angekommen)

Auf dieses Fax bekamm ich auch nach ca. 1-2 Wochen eine Antwort es sei ein fehler von dehnen Software und Benutzername deshalb die Falschberechnung
ich sollte das Geld aber trotzdem Überweisen :-? Hallo ich soll für was bezahlen was nicht genutzt wurde naja heute bekam ich ne Mahnung von NexNet die treiben das Geld ein jetzt sind es schon 80€ das geht schnell was naja ich dort Angerufen jo und das gleiche ich müsse bezahlen. 

Bekomme aber ne Gutschrift ????? wieso bezahlen und dann ne Gutschrift
kann das Geld dann Absurfen bei Callando oder was, habe im Monat dort gerade mal 1,75 € verbraucht also die nächsten 2 Jahre ruhe oder was.???????



Was soll das morgen kommt mein Autohaus an und sagt ich soll ein Auto bezahlen was ich aber nicht bestellt hab. Ich könnte das Geld durch Durchsichten wieder gutgeschrieben bekommen  :evil: 
Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## Marilyn (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mitleidende,

ich habe heute zwei Schreiben in Sachen callando Aktiv 1 bekommen. Eines von callando, in dem sie nochmals ihren Fehler bei der Abrechnung eingestehen und mich - unter Hinweis auf eine Gutschrift in der nächsten Telekomrechnung - bitten, nun doch der NexNet den Gesamtbetrag zu zahlen, da es aus technischen Gründen, leider, nicht möglich sei, mich aus dem Mahnlauf herauszunehmen.

Das zweite Schreiben ist eine anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung im Auftrag von NexNet, in dem ich - natürlich mit nochmals erhöhter Mahngebühr - aufgefordert werde, zu zahlen, andernfalls werde man gegen mich Klage bei Gericht einreichen.

Ich werde nun die paar Tage, bis die neueste T-Rechnung eintrudelt, abwarten, ob die Gutschrift wirklich drauf ist, und dann wie gewünscht den im callando-Schreiben genannten Betrag (ohne Mahngebühr) überweisen. Gegen die neueste Mahnung werde ich unter Hinweis auf dieses Schreiben (mit Kopieübermittlung) Einspruch einlegen, da sie meiner Meinung nach aufgrund der ganzen Vorgeschichte gegenstandslos ist. Außerdem denke ich immer noch drüber nach, ob man nicht von callando Schadenersatz für die bisherigen Auslagen und den Zeitaufwand im Zusammenhang mit der Fehlberechnung fordern könnte.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nun die paar Tage, bis die neueste T-Rechnung eintrudelt, abwarten, ob die Gutschrift wirklich drauf ist, und dann wie gewünscht den im callando-Schreiben genannten Betrag (ohne Mahngebühr) überweisen.


Berichte bitte, wie es weiter geht. Ich nehme aber an, dass die Gutschrift an Dich erst dann erteilt wird, wenn die Forderung beglichen wurde. Ansonsten könnte man ja die Gutschrift auf der Telefonrechnung behalten und von der Überweisung absehen. Mit dem Rückhalt könnte man eigene Forderungen aufrechnen und es letztlich auf ein ziviles Verfahren ankommen lassen.


----------



## Marilyn (12 Oktober 2005)

Klar werde ich Euch weiter auf dem laufenden halten.

In dem callando-Schreiben steht allerdings, die Gutschrift "geht Ihnen mit der nächsten Rechnung zu." Und da meine T-Rechnungen immer Mitte des Monats  bei mir ankommen, werde ich in spätestens zwei, drei Tagen näheres wissen.

Bis dann
Marilyn


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Oktober 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute zwei Schreiben in Sachen callando Aktiv 1 bekommen. Eines von callando, in dem sie nochmals ihren Fehler bei der Abrechnung eingestehen und mich - unter Hinweis auf eine Gutschrift in der nächsten Telekomrechnung - bitten, nun doch der NexNet den Gesamtbetrag zu zahlen, da es aus technischen Gründen, leider, nicht möglich sei, mich aus dem Mahnlauf herauszunehmen.
> 
> Das zweite Schreiben ist eine anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung im Auftrag von NexNet, in dem ich - natürlich mit nochmals erhöhter Mahngebühr - aufgefordert werde, zu zahlen, andernfalls werde man gegen mich Klage bei Gericht einreichen.


Hat doch gewisse kafka-eske Zuege, die Geschichte. Callando bestaetigt schriftlich, dass fuer die Rechnung keine Rechtsgrundlage besteht, aber sie leider unfaehig sind, die Geldeintreiber von Nexnet zurueckzupfeiffen. Zahlen sie fuer diesen Kredit dann auch Zinsen? 
Unglaublich, was sich fuer inkompetente Hampelmaenner in der Telekom-Branche herumtreiben...


----------



## Marilyn (12 Oktober 2005)

Dem ist so gut wie nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich komme mir auch schon vor wie im kafkaschen 'Prozeß'.
Wenn ich meinen (freiberuflichen) Laden so führen würde, wäre ich schon lange weg vom Fenster.

So long
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Callando bestaetigt schriftlich, dass fuer die Rechnung keine Rechtsgrundlage besteht, aber sie leider unfaehig sind, die Geldeintreiber von Nexnet zurueckzupfeiffen...


Genau dafür würde ich eine Aufwandsentschädigung gleich in Abzug bringen...





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit dem Rückhalt könnte man eigene Forderungen aufrechnen...


...und sie von diesem Schritt natürlich hinreichend informieren.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hat doch gewisse kafka-eske Zuege, die Geschichte. Callando bestaetigt schriftlich, dass fuer die Rechnung keine Rechtsgrundlage besteht, aber sie leider unfaehig sind, die Geldeintreiber von Nexnet zurueckzupfeiffen. Zahlen sie fuer diesen Kredit dann auch Zinsen?
> Unglaublich, was sich fuer inkompetente Hampelmaenner in der Telekom-Branche herumtreiben...



Das hat mit _inkompetente Hampelmänner_ nichts zu tun.

1. Die falsche Rechnung ist gestellt und kann nicht storniert werden.
2. Die Gutschrift erscheint auf der (oder einer der) Folgerechnungen.
Saldo: alles ok.

Aber: Die erste, falsche Rechnung wurde nicht gezahlt. *zusätzlich* gibts die Gutschrift.

Da ist es doch zwingend nötig, die falsche Rechnung auszugleichen. Denn: Nicht zahlen *und* Gutschrift kassieren geht nicht.

Bei der Rechnungskürzung entsteht eine offene Forderung. Die Gutschrift kommt dem Kunden jedoch zu gute, er kassiert sie (durch entsprechend verminderten Rechnungsbetrag). Es gibt also auch nichts, was zu verrechnen wäre.

Möglichkeit: die Telekom anweisen, die Gutschrift der callando zurückzubelasten. Dann entsteht auch zu hierzu ein offener Posten, der mit der offenen Forderung verrechnet werden kann.

Wer hier ein _inkompetenter Hampelmann_ ist, vermag ich jetzt nicht zu erkennen

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Marilyn (12 Oktober 2005)

Nun, vielleicht sind es keine 'imkompetenten', sondern vielmehr sehr raffinierte Hampelmänner, die bei ihrer nachweislich überhöhten Forderung es darauf ankommen ließen, ob Kunden sich dagegen wehren, und zwar sowohl im Fall Aktiv 1 als auch im Falle der rechtswidrigen avanio-Clubmitgliedschaft. Bei in beiden Fällen korrektem Vorgehen wäre es nicht zu dem ganzen Kuddelmuddel gekommen, mit dem jetzt unzählige Betroffene zu kämpfen haben, mal ganz abgesehen von dem Reibach, den callando durch diejenigen macht, die zwar bestürzt aber dennoch anstandslos gezahlt haben ...

Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, vielleicht sind es keine 'imkompetenten', sondern vielmehr sehr raffinierte Hampelmänner, die bei ihrer nachweislich überhöhten Forderung es darauf ankommen ließen, ob Kunden sich dagegen wehren, und zwar sowohl im Fall Aktiv 1 als auch im Falle der rechtswidrigen avanio-Clubmitgliedschaft. Bei in beiden Fällen korrektem Vorgehen wäre es nicht zu dem ganzen Kuddelmuddel gekommen, mit dem jetzt unzählige Betroffene zu kämpfen haben, mal ganz abgesehen von dem Reibach, den callando durch diejenigen macht, die zwar bestürzt aber dennoch anstandslos gezahlt haben ...
> 
> Marilyn



Die Wahrheit ist irgendwo da draussen...

Don Frago


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Oktober 2005)

Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die falsche Rechnung ist gestellt und kann nicht storniert werden.
> (....weitere technische Begruendungen dieses Unfugs ausgelassen...)


@Don Frago, schau mal kurz drei Meter weiter als das kunstvoll zusammengebastelte Geschwafel ueber Geschaeftsablaeufe. 

*Es besteht rechtlich kein Zahlungsanspruch!* Ohne einen Zahlungsanspruch eine Zahlung  zu verlangen, alleine weil die Geschaeftsablaeufe das nicht hergeben, ist in meinen Augen inkompetentes Herumgehampel.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Warum so unsachlich: "kunstvoll zusammengebastelte Geschwafel"? Fühlst Du Dich getroffen?

Es geht eher nicht um Geschäftsabläufe, sondern um das System der Call-by-Call-Abrechnung mit ihren Möglichkeiten und Begrenzungen.

Mein Gott, dann hat callando eben keinen Zahlungsanspruch aus Vertrag. Sobald die Gutschrift beim Kunden ist, muss der Kunde aber den gekürzten Betrag ausgleichen, sonst fällt mir als erstes ein Anspruch wegen Bereicherung ein -  gegen den Kunden wohlgemerkt.

Don Frago


----------



## Smigel (12 Oktober 2005)

Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, dann hat callando eben keinen Zahlungsanspruch aus Vertrag. Sobald die Gutschrift beim Kunden ist, muss der Kunde aber den gekürzten Betrag ausgleichen, sonst fällt mir als erstes ein Anspruch wegen Bereicherung ein -  gegen den Kunden wohlgemerkt.




Hmm, aber das Eintreiben einer nicht bestehenden Forderung hat nichts mit einem Anspruch wegen Bereicherung gegen den Anbieter zu tun?

Bin ich gezwungen einen in meinen Augen unfähigem Anbieter zinslose Darlehen zu geben? Es geht hier nicht nur um ein paar Fälle, da bleibt dann schon was hängen. Ich vermute mal das die im Moment die Telekom im Anteil der Rechnungsfehler um längen schlagen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Oktober 2005)

Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so unsachlich: "kunstvoll zusammengebastelte Geschwafel"? Fühlst Du Dich getroffen?
> 
> Es geht eher nicht um Geschäftsabläufe, sondern um das System der Call-by-Call-Abrechnung mit ihren Möglichkeiten und Begrenzungen.


Ich fand mich eigentlich noch recht sachlich dafuer dass ich das Gefuehl habe, dass Du es immer noch nicht verstehst: mir geht es hauptsaechlich um den gesunden Menschenverstand, der mir hier sagt: kein Anspruch-> keine Zahlung. Und weder um Geschaeftsablaeufe noch Abrechnungssysteme.

Mir als *Kunde* sind Geschaeftsablaeufe oder Abrechnungssysteme oder sonstige Interna egal. Bei einem *begruendeten Einspruch* muss eine solche Forderungen kundenfreundlich ausgebucht werden koennen. Das nennt man Serviceverstaendnis, anscheinend ebenso wie gesunder Menschenverstand leider Mangelware in der Branche. Was hier viele, ich selbst inklusive, als illegale Dialer/SMS Abo/CBC Opfer am eigenen Leibe erfahren haben. Mag sein, dass die stundenlangen nutzlosen Telefonate mit dem Backoffice der Telekom deshalb meine Toleranz fuer solches  Geschwafel auf homooepathische Dosen reduziert hat, die hier scheinbar ueberschritten wurden.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*callando und TKV*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe von der Bundesnetzagentur den Tip erhalten an den Rechnungsteller nach §15 TKV die Aufforderung nach §16(1) TKV zu stellen, die strittigen Verbindungen nachzuweisen und mir diesen Nachweis nach §16(3) TKV vorzulegen.
.... bisher weder von DTAG noch callando eine Antwort.
habe nach der 1. Mahnung auch NEXNET darüber informiert. - Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*Bei mir ebenso*

Also auch mich hat es bei avanio erwischt.
Der Witz ist bei mir, dass ich wie andere auch den Tarif vanio.flexi im August nicht benutzt habe (sonder im Juni das letztemal) und trotzdem die Gebühr zahlen soll. Nach meinem Einspruch bei Telekom, Avanio und Callando wurde das Geld erstmal nicht mit der Rechnung abgebucht - es lebe der Einzelverbindungsnachweis. 
Irgendwann am Abend ruft mich dann ein Mitarbeiter von Avanio an und meint, er möchte die Sache mit mir klären (Immerhin,, schließlich sehe ich nicht ein, warum ich mich mit kostenpflichtigen Hotlines rumärgen soll, wenn die von mir gar kein Geld kriegen dürfen). Soweit so gut, wir haben uns nett unterhalten und am Ende war er auch der Meinung, ich müsste nichts zahlen. Er sagte aber, es wäre etwas schwierig mit ihrem "Buchungssystem", die Zahlung einfach zu stornieren. Er würde mir eine Erstattung auf mein Konto ausstellen und ich müßten den Betrag überweisen. Ich habe mich einverstanden erklärt unter der Bedingung, dass die Erstattung zuerst auf meinem Konto eingeht. Natürlich habe ich die nie gesehen und von der Callando bekomme ich trotzdem ein Schreiben, ich möge den Betrag doch begleichen, um nicht in den Mahnungszyklus zu kommen. Also wenn ich mich fragt, das Ganze ist vorn und hinten mehr als faul. Ich habe jedenfalls nicht vor, irgendwas zu zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Habe von avanio Nachricht erhalten. 

Sie erklären sich bereit aus Kulanz nicht am Vertrag 
festzuhalten u. erstatten mir mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung 
den Betrag von 4,50 € zurück.
Hier gilt es also klar und deutlich Stellung zu beziehen und sich
nicht durch ein eventuelles Mahnverfahren aus der Ruhe bringen 
zulassen. Ein Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale wie auch an die Regulierungsbehörde ist für mich selbstverständlich gewesen, ebenso 
der Hinweis, daß bei Bedarf rechtlich gegen avanio vorgegangen wird, sollte das Problem nicht binnen kürzester Zeit zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst werden können. 
Manchmal muss man im Leben auch zurückbeißen können.


----------



## NACHBARWI (13 Oktober 2005)

*Ein Angebot, dass man getrost ablehnen kann...*

@Don  Frago:

Was ist denn mit Dir los? Dass hier eventuell jemand die unberechtigte Rechnung von callando/avanio/nexnet nicht bezahlt und TROTZDEM eine Gutschrift kassiert,  ist soetwas von nebensächlich, dass es eigentlich nur Jurastudenten im 1. Semester interessiert. Nicht wahr, Don Frago?
Warum erzählst Du nicht mal was darüber, wie ich meine 4,40 € (Einschreiben mit Rückschein), meine Telefonate, meine stundenlangen Internetrecherchen (zwecks Information über meine unfreiwillige "community"-Mitgliedschaft), meine Zeit, die ich mit diesem Mist verschwendet habe, abzurechen habe? Bezahlt mir diese Firma irgendetwas? 
Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass man dem Telefongeschwätz eines Mitarbeiters dieser Firma irgendeine Bedeutung beimessen soll? Woher nimmst Du das Vertrauen und die Gewissheit, dass ausgerechnet callando etc. irgendwann mal in den nächsten Monaten den unrechtmäßig einkassierten Betrag "gutschreibt"? Wie kannst Du jemanden raten, zunächst einmal die Rechnung zu bezahlen und anschließend auf die "Gutschrift" zu warten?
Es ist nicht zu fassen, dass Du Dir hier im Forum unter lauter Betroffenen noch Gedanken um absolute eventuelle Einzelfälle machst, die als Geschädigte sowohl die Rechnung gekürzt haben als auch eine "Gutschrift" fordern. Wieviel Promille der Geschädigten haben denn soetwas vor? 
Verstehst Du nicht, dass der überwältigende Teil der Betroffenen ihr Geschäftverhältnis mit diesen Herrschaften so schnell wie nur möglich beendet haben will?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

_[Der Beitrag entsprach in wesentlichen Punkten nicht den NUBs. Er ist komplett entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*callando - Ihre avanio Internetverbindung vom 29.08.05*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> GammaRay schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich in Dresden ca. 1 km vom Geschäftssitz der avanio GmbH arbeite, habe ich gestern mein Schriftstück mit Rückforderung des unrechtmäßig  vereinnahmten Betrages inkl. Kündigung des nicht vorhanden Vertrages gleich persönlich abgegeben.

Gute Adresse in der Altmarkt-Gallerie. Haben sich dort in den Geschäftsräumen des WORLD - WIDE BUSINESS CENTER DRESDEN 
(http://www.wwbc.de/index.php) eingemietet. Ich vermeide hier aber den Begriff Briefkastenfirma. 

Die nette Dame am Empfang hat jedenfalls mein Schreiben freundlich entgegengenommen.

genaue Firmierung:
avanio*.net *GmbH & Co. KG 
Webergasse 1 (Haus C/3) 
D-01067 Dresden

_[Spekulative Namensnennung unbeteiligter Firmen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

"... und Ihnen den jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag erstatten."
welchen denn jetzt? Haben die nicht gelesen? Eine Gutschrift würde höchstens mit begründet ausstehenden callando Forderungen seitens der Telekom verrechnet bzw. meine noch unklaren Kosten etwas mildern! In der T-Com Mahnung waren jedenfalls keine Fremdanbieter mehr drauf und auch bei Next konnte ich keine Posten sehen. Ich werde eine bisherige Mitgliedschaft weiter nicht anerkennen, die sollen aber ruhig erstmal irgendwann die Gutschrift leisten.

"Bei einer erneuteten Einwahl werden sie erneut Mitglied."
Die machen mit der Nummer also weiter. Da die noch nicht gesperrt ist, scheint Nummer mit Vertrag und Abrechnung ja (jetzt) zulässig zu sein (?).


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Oktober 2005)

lele schrieb:
			
		

> hier aus dem Verbraucherschutzforum
> eine Vorgehensweise  die hier sicherlich angemessener ist


s. *http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=KZhJ*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Was haltet Iht von der Themenbeschreibung ??


> Themen der Sendung vom 15.10.2005
> Vorsicht Kunde!
> Teuer surfen leicht gemacht !
> 
> Andreas H. aus dem hessischen Hattersheim nutzt das Internet nur gelegentlich. Besonders attraktiv für ihn sind die "Internet by call"-Angebote ohne Vertragsbindung. Das ist billig und flexibel. Trotzdem staunte er nicht schlecht, als er seine monatliche Telefonrechnung kontrollierte. Eine Firma "Avanio" verlangte von ihm 5,22 Euro für den Internetzugang. Das konnte sich Andreas nun wirklich nicht erklären und fragte zwei Freunde um Rat. Als die wiederum ihre eigene Telefonrechnung kontrollierten, tauchte dort zum allgemeinen Entsetzen exakt der gleiche Rechnungsbetrag auf. Die drei Freunde waren ratlos, doch dann dämmerte es ihnen: Alle drei verwendeten das Programm "smartsurfer". Der "smartsurfer" wählt automatisch aus einer Liste die günstigste Internet-Verbindung aus. Was alle drei nicht ahnten: "Avanio" hatte seinen Tarif zum 1. Juli einfach geändert. Die Online-Minuten waren weiterhin preiswert, aber bei der ersten Einwahl wurde nun eine Monatsgebühr von besagten 5,22 Euro fällig, auch wenn man nur wenige Sekunden online war. Damit hatte avanio den "smartsurfer" überlistet.


http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/archiv/20051015/

Zum 1. Juli??
Ich dachte 2.8. !!

smartsurfer überlistet?

...scheint mir der Wahrheit nicht ganz dienlich....ma abwaaate


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: callando - Ihre avanio Internetverbindung vom 29.08.05*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Adresse in der Altmarkt-Gallerie. Haben sich dort in den Geschäftsräumen des WORLD - W*B*C* DRESDEN
> (w*bc.de/index.php) eingemietet. Ich vermeide hier aber den Begriff Briefkastenfirma.


 Es gibt eine zwar große aber letztlich begrenzte Anzahl solcher Adressen, zumal sich Zusammenhänge ergeben... Nimm in deinem Beispiel mal die Adresse der Hamburger Filiale ("Hab*str 41") und schmeiss mal deren Faxnummer in google


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*calando/avanio*

Tach zusammen

Juli oder August!? Ich war das letzte mal am 17.6 über avnio im Internet und ich soll auch 5.22 Euro zahlen !!!
Allerdings kam die Forderung nur einmal im September. Auf der Rechnung vom Oktober findet sich kein derartiger Betrag.  
Ich habe mit der Telekom abgemacht den kompletten Betrag zurück zu buchen, in um den Betrag zu kürzen und dann wieder zu Überweisen. 
Das scheint kein Thema zu sein! 
desweiteren werde ich mal warten was kommt und dann reagieren.

Grüße Schwammerl


----------



## rudi.r (13 Oktober 2005)

Keine Ahnung, wie der Bericht mit der angeblichen Einwahl ab 01.0705 recherchiert wurde. Vielleicht handelt es sich auch nur um einen Schreibfehler. Jedenfalls schließt die SmartSurfer-Tarif-Policy Tarife mit Grundgebühr und Mindestumsatz aus. Das würde bedeuten, daß  avanio/callando mit falschen Angaben die Aufnahme in das Tarif-Listing von web.de erreicht haben. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch vollkommen Wurscht wie. Irgendwo ist da jedenfalls der Wurm drin, nur nicht bei mir. Um interne Unzulänglichkeiten muß ich mich ja auch nicht kümmern. Erwarte nun endlich mal einen richtigen Mahnbescheid, damit da ein richtiger Fall draus wird.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Beitrag von lele: 

[Der Beitrag entsprach in wesentlichen Punkten nicht den NUBs. Er ist komplett entfernt. (bh)]

Kann mir jemand sagen was das zu bedeuten hat??:

Der Beitrag ist aus dem Verbraucherschutzforum .
Was ist denn hier nicht ok??
http://w*w.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=KZhJ

_[Zu den NUBs in anderen Foren können wir nichts sagen. Hier gelten unsere NUBs. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

War selber in der Verbraucherzentrale!
Die haben mir bezüglich ungerechtfertigter
Forderungen unter anderem genau das geraten ,was
in dem entfernten Artikel stand:
"Es kommt ein Zeitpunkt, an dem man bei den Mahnungen aktiv werden muß: nämlich dann, wenn von einem Gericht(!) ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid in der Post liegt. Dann auf jeden Fall sofort reagieren und dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen unter Beifügung der aussagekräftigen Unterlagen."


----------



## dvill (13 Oktober 2005)

Das Obenstehende ist in wichtigen Teilen Unsinn. So ist das richtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2005)

Es kam übrigens auch im TV (an einem Samstag vor der Sportschau oder so...): "Werfen Sie unberechtigte Rechnungen einfach in den Müll"...
(Das war so 'ne Sendung á la "Nepper Schlepper bauernfänger")

Dagegen wird im von dvill verlinkten Beitrag geraten, der Forderung möglichst sofort zu widersprechen. 
*Dann...* weitere Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens ignorieren... BIS ZUM GERICHTLICHEN MAHNBESCHEID

Ist ein kleiner Unterschied! Sollte "Meinung 1" falsch sein, könnte das (da irreversibel) schlimmere Folgen haben als wenn "Meinung 2" falsch wäre...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Es kam übrigens auch im TV (an einem Samstag vor der Sportschau oder so...): "Werfen Sie unberechtigte Rechnungen einfach in den Müll"...
> (Das war so 'ne Sendung á la "Nepper Schlepper bauernfänger")



in dem Beitrag aus dem Verbraucherschutzforum stand doch aber
"!! In dem Zusammenhang ist es natürlich wichtig, daß man zuerst der
!! Forderung von Avanio, die sich aus der Position "Avanio Internetzugang"
!! auf der Telekomrechnung ergibt, widerspricht."

Kann sein das da etwas missverstanden wurde?
hatte eigentlich nur gute Absichten mit dem Verweis... :-(
was ist denn so falsch an dem Artikel,...es steht doch deutlich,dass man natürlich erst widersprechen soll...
wobei der Satz
"In der Regel reicht für den Widerspruch ein normaler Brief, weil es relativ unwahrscheinlich ist, daß der in der Post verloren geht. Das Gericht wird den Brief sachgerecht behandeln, egal ob mit oder ohne Einschreiben."

zugegeben etwas zweifelhaft wirkt....vielleicht ist der Artikel doch nicht so prickelnd....sorry


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64891


> c't magazin.tv:
> ...
> morgen um 12:30 Uhr im hr-Fernsehen c't magazin.tv......
> 
> ...



hr-online


> 15.10.2005, 12:30-13:00
> c't magazin
> Computer & Technik
> Themen u.a.:* Vorsicht Kunde! Teuer surfen leicht gemacht


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

*Mahnung vom Inkassobüro*

Ich habe schon eine Mahnung eines Inkasobürso Nexnet erhalten. 
Gruß melville


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da auch nochmal eine kleine Nachfrage. In der Telekomrechnung steht: *wenden sie sich bei Fragen und Einwendungen an Callando Faxnummer/Rufnummer *!!!!

Ich habe meinen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein dann auch an die Callando GmbH geschickt.
Callando hat nun aber geantwortet, dass sie nicht "Vertragspartner" sind, sondern Avanio, und ich soll mich doch an Avanio wenden.


Reicht nun dieses Schreiben an Callando aus oder muss auch nochmal ein Einschreiben an Avanio gesendet werden ???? (man wirft hier zuviel gutes Geld hinterher)


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2005)

Wer steht denn auf der Rechnung bzw. der EVN-Übersicht? Sollte dort in der Rubrik Callando von Aviano nichts stehen, dann sind die Dein Ansprechpartner. Wenn sie die Verantwortung von sich weisen, dann müssen sie mMn auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Einwendungen das tatsächliche Ziel erreichen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein das da etwas missverstanden wurde?


Jein... Ich glaube, dass dvill (ich jedenfalls) _allgemein_ zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, dass die "in-die-Tonne-schmeiss-Taktik" nicht unbedingt von jedem als seligmachend angesehen wird. Von ihm nicht, denke ich, von mir nicht - und (siehe link) auch von anderen nicht. Mein Hinweis hatte keinen konkreten Bezug zu dem Artikel, der hier gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, die Telekom Rechnung besteht aus zwei Spalten:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Tabellenkopf: Die Leistungen im Einzelnen
Beiträge anderer Anbieter.

Nun der genaue Eintrag:

links:

Verbindungen über callando Telecom GmbH

callando Telecom GmbH
Konrad-Adenauer-Ring 11
65187 Wiesbaden
E-Mail: [email protected]

Verbindungen vom 29.08.05 bis 29.08.05
avanio Internetzugang

(rechts auf gleicher Höhe wie die Callando Adresse)
Anfragen und Einwendungen gegen diese Forderungenrichten Sie bitte an:
Telefon: 0800-0888444
Telefax: 01805-503232
(sind beides callando - Nummern)


(rechts auf gleicher Höhe wie avanio Internetzugang)
rechts: 4,50 Euro
------------------------------------------------

Bevor ich im Internet über die Geschichte gestolpert bin, nahm ich an, dass "avanio" die Bezeichung des Internettarifes des Anbieters callando Telecom GmbH ist.  (So sind auch die Leistung der Anderen Anbieter aufgeschlüsselt: z.B. 01035 Telecom GmbH und dann die Leistungen (wo bei Callando avanio steht)
01035 Ferngespräche
01035 Mobilfunkverbindungen
01035 Auslandsverbindungen

--> sind ja auch kein drei Firmen ...


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...avanio Internetzugang...


...das würde ich damit nur allenfalls als Produkthinweis verstehen. Die Callando Telekom GmbH ist der Vertragspartner, das sagt die Rechnung aus! Und Einwendungen sind mMn dorthin zu richten, da die sonst eh keine weiteren Forderungen haben. Wozu sonst stehen sie als Ansprechpartner da?


----------



## Blueberry (14 Oktober 2005)

*Callandra /Avanio Presse*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch ein Geschädigter von Callando / Avanio. Ich habe den Fall publik gemacht und diesbezüglich eine Mail an die PC-Welt und Computerbild Redaktion gesendet. Ich hoffe, dass der Fall in der nächsten Ausgabe aufgenommen wird. Diesem Unternehmen [....] und das schafft man am Besten, indem man an die Öffentlichkeit geht !

Viele Grüße

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

*Mahnung von NexNet*

Ich habe heute die 1. Mahnung von Nexnet trotz Kulanzkündigung von avanio vom 30.9.05 bekommen. Spaßeshalber habe ich mal bei NexNet angerufen, die Frau am Telefon sagte ich solle das mit Callando klären, sie seien nicht zuständig, und außerdem solle ich zahlen, was ich natürlich nicht mache, und würde das Geld dann eventuell wiederbekommen. Entweder haben Avanio und Callando ein riesiges Informations- und Abrechnungsproblem untereinander oder es steckt Methode dahinter. Wenigstens ist auf der Telefonrechnung von Oktober kein Avanio Internetzugang mehr drauf


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

*noch jemand*

Hallo,

ich beobachte das ganze hier schon eine Weile, da auch ich betroffen bin. Zuerst die überhöhte Forderung von callando, dann die Gebühr von avanio.

Allerdings verschlingt sich die ganze Sache nun etwas:

- den überhöhten Bertag von callando habe ich einbehalten und eine Aufschlüsselung bzw. korrekte Rechnung verlangt
- es kam keines von Beiden sondern eine Gutschrift mit der nächsten T-Com Rechnung (inkl. avanio Gebühren)
- also Rechnung beglichen zzgl des (einbehaltenen) überhöhten callando Betrages abzüglich avanio
- 2 Tage später - erste Mahnung wegen callando (erklärt das angewiesen und damit hinfällig)
- heute (leider Freitag) - 2 Mahnung!? --> der Betrag von callando war bis auf 5,23 Euro beglichen, keine Forderung von avanio
- der überwiesene Betrag (Anmerkung auf meiner T-Com Rechnung zzgl callando - abzgl avanio) wurde also gesplittet damit die nicht  gerechtfertigte Forderung von avanio komplett beglichen und die richtige Forderung von callando nur teilweise beglichen

- dies zeit eigentlich schon die [...] Absichten von callando/avanio/netnet und Co.

- ich würde mich sehr über gepostete Paragraphen und rechtl. Grunglagen freuen, da mir auf diesem Gebiet der Durchblick fehlt

Danke

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass augenscheinlich zunächst die Callando GmbH mein Vertragspartner ist. Wie auf der Telefonrechnung angegeben, sind Einwendungen an Callando zu richten. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, ein einziges Schreiben zu verschicken mit Anfechtung/Widerspruch und Kündigung/Widerruf ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht. Des Weiteren habe ich angekündigt, auch nicht bei Mahnung zu zahlen etc ...

Dieses Schreiben habe ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Callando GmbH geschickt (4,40 Euro   ). Ich hätte erst dann wieder reagiert, wenn eine gerichtliche Mahnung ins Haus flattert.

Allerdings hat mir Callando ebenfalls geschrieben (per E-Mail), dass nicht Callando Vertragspartner ist, sondern die Avanio GmbH und ich soll meinen Widerspruch an die Avanio GmbH richten.  

Daher frage ich mich nun ebenfalls, ob ich ein Widerspruchsschreiben nochmal an die Avanio GmbH schicken muss (dann hätte ich schon 8,80 Euro aus dem Fenster geschmissen).

Andererseits frage ich mich, warum man überhaupt auf solche ..... Aktivitäten reagieren muss. Da kann ja sonst jeder kommen und willkürlich Rechnungen stellen ...

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3181/callando6rj.jpg


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin auch der Meinung, dass augenscheinlich zunächst die Callando GmbH mein Vertragspartner ist. Wie auf der Telefonrechnung angegeben, sind Einwendungen an Callando zu richten...



Eben, genau so ist das System der T-Com-Rechnung für andere Anbieter gedacht. Da man aus der Rechnung bei der T-Com entlastet ist, sind keine weiteren, empfindliche Übel zu erwarten. Wenn da nicht die aufdringliche Nexnet wäre. Wenn man deren Anschreiben unter Hinweis auf eine beiliegende Kopie des vorangegangenen Schriftverkehr mit Callando beantwortet, dürfte sich das Problem erledigt haben - das bedeutet allerdings nochmals Portokosten.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*callando*

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch callando-geschädigter und hab das alles per E-Mail geklärt

Betrag von 4,50/5,22€ einbehalten, 
Widerspruch an callando/avanio
Drohung mit RA und Forderung eines Beweises für den Vertrag mit callando/avanio

Zurück kam Bestätigung der Kündigung.

Fazit: es geht auch ohne teure Einschreiben

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Oktober 2005)

Callando/Aviano  im TV: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64891


----------



## Marilyn (15 Oktober 2005)

Hi Folks,

ich knüpfe an meine beiden Beiträge vom 12.10. an. Ich bin nicht avanio, sondern Aktiv1-Betroffene.
Heute kam die Oktober-Telefonrechnung, diese enthielt tatsächlich eine Gutschrift von callando - zu meiner großen Überraschung runde 150 € mehr als erwartet.
Gleichzeitig mit dem callando-Schreiben vom 11.10. (Eingang 12.10.) war ja auch die Anwaltliche Zahlungsaufforderung (mit nochmals erhöhten Mahngebühren) eingetrudelt, gegen die ich erneut Widerspruch eingelegt hatte, mit der Zusage, bei Eintreffen der Gutschrift natürlich den korrekten Betrag zu überweisen, von der Zahlung von Mahngebühren jedoch abzusehen... .
Nun werde ich also den von callando in o.a. Schreiben gewünschten Betrag überweisen und mal abwarten, ob sie mir die zu viel gutgeschriebene Summe nach und nach wieder abziehen. Bei dem chaotischen Laden kann man ja nie wissen. Falls nicht, verbuche ichs als Entschädigung für die Zeit, Kosten und Nerven, die ich bereits in die Sache investiert habe...

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## NACHBARWI (15 Oktober 2005)

*c't-magazin - callando/avanio im TV*

Aus dem „c’t-Magazin“ Hessen-Fernsehen:

An der Sprechanlage der avanio, Webergasse 1 in Dresden:

(Dialog nachgesprochen)
Ist keiner da von avanio, tut mir leid, wir sind nur die Telefonzentrale, es ist erst ab November wieder jemand da. 
Und wo sind die jetzt alle? 
In der anderen Zentrale ... 
Wo finden wir die andere...? 
Das ist hier nicht in Dresden... 
Und wo ist das?  
Das ist in Wiesbaden ... 
Das ist in Wiesbaden, und da kann man die dann finden? 
Da ist das zu finden, ja. 

Off: Wer oder was ist denn avanio überhaupt?

Hierzu T. H. (callando) in Wiesbaden, Konrad-Adenauer-Ring 11:

„Die avanio bezieht von uns die Einwahlgasse, sprich: es ist ein Reseller.
Die callando Telecom bietet ein Produkt an und die avanio vertreibt es direkt am Markt an dem Endkunden. Bei avanio ist die Kündigungsfrist immer zu Ende des laufenden Monats. Ob und wie dort letztendlich konkret verfahren wird, können wir nicht sagen.“

Georg Schnurer (c’t-magazin) als Fazit im Studio: 
„Das ist ein typisches Katz-und.-Maus-Spiel. Wir hatten zunächst mal die 0190-Dialer, dann gab’s die Handy-Payment-Geschichten, ja und jetzt haben wir eben Abos, die ich mit ’ner einmaligen Einwahl abschließe. Für mich steht das alles auf derselben Seite...“

Der TV-Beitrag und insbesondere der zu Wort gekommene Geschädigte charakterisiert unsere "Geschäftsbeziehungen" zu callando/avanio/nexnet. Der eine "Vertragspartner" müht sich mittels Anrufen, Einschreiben, Hinzuziehung der Medien um Aufklärung, während der andere nahezu alles (oder auch rein nichts) tut, um die Angelegenheit so verworren, wie nur möglich zu gestalten.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Allerdings hat sind mit dem TV-Beitrag meine Befürchtungen wahr geworden, dass "unvollständige und halbherzige Recherchen" erfahrungsgemäß eher schaden als nutzen.

So fielen zum Schluß zwei fragwürdige Bemerkungen bezüglich der Widerrufsbelehrung bei Fernabsatzverträgen und der Rechtmäßigkeit der Clubmitgliedsschaft:


*Bezüglich Widerrufsrecht:*
Hier wurde von CT gesagt, dass bei solchen Verträgen ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzrecht (im BGB) besteht. Wenn man nun die Telefonrechnung bekommt, dann sind die 14 Tage meistens schon abgelaufen und man hat Pech gehabt.

Diese Aussage ist so falsch. Zunächst muß der Anbieter sicherstellen, dass der Kunde die Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat. Ansonsten kann der Kunde jederzeit widerrufen (also auch nach den 14 Tagen).

Vielleicht liegt es ja noch an der frühen Tageszeit, aber ich finde selbst heute auf der Internetseite von Avanio *keine Widerrufsbelehrung*.


*Bezüglich der Rechtmäßigkeit der Clubmitgliedsschaft:  *
Hier kam von dem Redakteur ein Achselzucken und die Bemerkung, dass einige Strafanzeige gestellt worden sind, dass ganze aber rechtmäßig sei.

Dem gegenüber steht jedoch die mehrfach in diesem Thread zitierte juristische Einschätzung eines RA, dass über eine offene Call by Call Anwahl keine Clubmitgliedsschaft begründet werden kann. 



Insofern war der Beitrag eher für Callando/Avanio hilfreich.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern war der Beitrag eher für Callando/Avanio hilfreich.


c´t ist ein Technikmagazin, kein juristisches  Forum oder Sprechstunde, in einer  juristischen
Fachzeitung erwarte ich auch keine Informationen oder Ratschläge über die Problematiken 
einen Web-Server zu installieren.

"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten"....


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Ich bin mir ja auch nicht sicher, wie das mit der anwaltlichen Einschätzung ist. Letztendlich zählt ja doch nur die Rechtssprechung, wahrscheinlich können die auch  nen Anwalt finden der im Gegensatz zu der veröffentlichten Meinung das Gegenteil "erkennt".


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Wozu zählst Du dann die Rubrik "Vorsicht Kunde" ??? 

In der Tat können auch in Technikmagazinen juristische Themen diskutiert werden und dieses ist auch alltäglich. Hierbei werden oft RA herangezogen und zitiert/interviewt. Wenn dieses jedoch nicht der Fall ist, dann sollte allerhöchstens der Hinweis kommen, sich an den Verbraucherschutz zu wenden oder sich bei einem RA beraten zulassen. 

Um Deinen Sprichwort zu folgen: Da bei den Recherchen offensichtlich kein Jurist zur Beurteilung der rechtlichen Lage hinzugezogen worden ist, ist es um so entäuschender, dass der Schuster eine "persönliche" Beurteilung der rechtlichen Situation abgibt, die offensichtlich in den zwei von mir genannten Punkten falsch ist.

Das ist z.B. ein Grund, warum ICH grundsätzlich die Presse nicht hinzuziehe. Letztendlich sind die Redakteure Personen, die sich weniger mit der Thematik beschäftigt haben, als jeder Poster/Betroffene hier im Forum.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir ja auch nicht sicher, wie das mit der anwaltlichen Einschätzung ist. Letztendlich zählt ja doch nur die Rechtssprechung, wahrscheinlich können die auch  nen Anwalt finden der im Gegensatz zu der veröffentlichten Meinung das Gegenteil "erkennt".




Die Aussage zum Widerrufsrecht ist jedoch definitiv falsch und das kann jeder selbst im BGB nachlesen. Dazu brauch man kein RA sein. Auf der Avanio-Seite habe ich nach wie vor keine Widerrufsbelehrung gefunden. Somit kann ich auch nach den 14 Tagen den Vertrag widerrufen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

vielleicht wurde das ja an die "kundenindividuelle Emailadresse" geschickt (habe jetzt auch noch mal die AGBs von Avanio angeguckt) - 1.2.2b darin steht, dass alle Infos zum Vertrag dahin gesandt werden und man automatisch   den Erhalt bestätigt!!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

hi!  
Also ich hatte am 26.9.05 denen ein Brief (ohne Einschreiben) nach Dresden abgeschickt heute am 15.10.05 bekam ich Post. Wie nicht anders erwartet, bekam ich ein identisches Schreiben mit "Kulanzkündigung". Die wollen mir auch den Monatsbeitrag erstatten, hatte aber nix gezahlt. Mal sehen, ob trotzdem was zurückkommt. Ich denke aber es kommt nix zurück; is ja auch egal ich hatte denen sowieso  nix zahlen lassen (Telekom). 
ich kann nur sagen: E N D L I C H bin ich die los

möget ihr alle auch erlöst werden


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wurde das ja an die "kundenindividuelle Emailadresse" geschickt (habe jetzt auch noch mal die AGBs von Avanio angeguckt) - 1.2.2b darin steht, dass alle Infos zum Vertrag dahin gesandt werden und man automatisch   den Erhalt bestätigt!!



Was soll der Quatsch? Nehezu alle Betroffenen hier haben niemals den Tarif von Aviano bestätigt, geschweige denn eine E-Mailadresse angegeben. Die meisten waren über den SmartSurfer automatisch verbunden und das verdammte Ding übermittelt nunmal keine anderen Daten, als bestenfalls die Telefonnummer des Anschlussinhabers (grob gesagt).


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Oktober 2005)

Handelt es sich hier um ein Missverständnis bzw. eine Missinterpretation? Die angeführte Passage der AGB lautet nämlich:


> *1.2.2 Registrierungsspflichtige Tarife (avanio.net Community):*
> 
> *a.* avanio bietet mit avanio.net Community eine Clubmitgliedschaft an. Die Registrierung erfolgt bei der ersten erfolgreichen Einwahl über die Einwahlnummer 019351515 oder einer anderen veröffentlichten Einwahlnummer. Die für die Registrierung erforderlichen Benutzerkennungen sind auf der Internetseite www.avanio.***/zugang.html abrufbar.
> 
> *b.* Nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Vertragsannahme durch avanio erhält der Nutzer eine kundenindividuelle E-Mail-Adresse zugewiesen. Die dem Kunden zugeteilte E-Mail Adresse gilt als Vertrags-E-Mail-Adresse. Sämtliche Informationen zu diesem Vertrag, werden von avanio an diese E-Mail-Adresse gesandt. Der Nutzer stimmt dem Erhalt sämtlicher von avanio zur Durchführung dieses Vertrages gesandten Emails zu. Informationen zu den Diensten und Leistungen von avanio.net Community erhält der Kunde unter www.myavanio.***.


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2005)

Entweder gab es diese Verbandelung in 07/08 2005 noch nicht oder das läuft parallel. Geht der "aviano"-Tarif auch ohne Registrierung? Seit wann muss eine Benutzerkennung verwendet werden?


----------



## NACHBARWI (16 Oktober 2005)

*Klug schei...,*

„Also, ich wollte sagen, dass etwa zu dieser Zeit
die Verwirrung durch die ähh... mhh...
Und die Verwirrung wird all jene verwirren,
die nicht wissen mhh...
und niemand wird wirklich genau wissen,
wo diese kleinen Dinge zu finden sind, die...
verknüpft sind mit einer Art von Handarbeitszeug,
das durch die Verknüpfung verknüpft ist.
Und zu der Zeit soll ein Freund seines Freundes Hammer verlieren.
Und die Jungen sollen nicht wissen, wo die Dinge,
die jene Väter erst um acht Uhr am vorhergehenden Abend
dort hingelegt hatten, kurz vor Glockenschlag.

Nein, nicht von Kafka, hatten wir schon, sondern von den pythons.

Was sollen Eure letztendlich unergiebigen halbjuristischen Statements und Zitate? Die AGB dieser seltsamen Firmenkonstruktion sind schon deshalb nicht „Allgemein“, weil sie dem „Vertragsnehmer“ in keinster Weise mitgeteilt worden sind. (Bei fast allen aus den Wolken gefallenen Forumsteilnehmern hier im Forum nachzulesen). In einem Großteil der Fälle hat avanio offensichtlich einfach ganz allein ausschließlich die Telefonnummern von ahnungslosen Kunden als „Vertragsgrundlage“ eingebaut, und dies, wie z.B. in meinem Fall, ganz offenbar sogar über Monate rückwirkend und von langer Hand geplant. 
Wer sich irgendwann einmal im Jahr 2005 mit 019351515 eingewählt hat, ist zum Teil sogar rückwirkend Vertragsmitglied, basta!

Spätestens seit dem Bericht vom c’t-magazin weiß der Geschädigte, warum er niemanden Kompetenten bei „avanio“ telefonisch erreicht. Weil sie „zufällig“ nicht nach Hamburg oder Lindau oder sonst wohin in Deutschland, sondern komplett und ausgerechnet nach Wiesbaden ausgewandert sind. Wie passt das mit den Erfahrungen von Forumsteilnehmern, die sich an callando gewandt haben, zusammen? 

„Wir machen hier nur Abrechnung, wenden Sie sich an avanio oder nexnet, und bezahlen Sie lieber erst mal, bevor Sie (ogottograus!!!) ins MAHNVERFAHREN kommen. Wir schicken Ihnen irgendwann eine „Gutschrift“ zu“.

Wer oder was ist avanio?

„Also, ich wollte sagen, dass etwa zu dieser Zeit
die Verwirrung durch die ähh... mhh...
Und die Verwirrung wird all jene verwirren,
die nicht wissen mhh...

Soweit oder echt so ähnlich der callando-Ober... im „c’t-magazin“ des Hessischen Rundfunks.

Vielleicht bin ich etwas doof, aber ich kenne bewusst keine einzige „Leistung“, die mir der unfreiwillige und unbefristet kostenpflichtige „avanio Internetzugang“ gebracht hat/haben könnte/haben würde. Das muss hier im Forum auch einmal dokumentiert werden, damit die „Leistung“, mir einen modembasierenden (!) Call-by-Call-Anschluß (!) für eine monatliche Grundgebühr (!) im Smartsurfer (!) vulgo: „avanio Internetzugang“ zur Verfügung zu stellen, entsprechend gewürdigt wird! 

Neben dem absolut üblichen Geprellten muss nämlich hier im Forum auch irgendwo mal der gemeine Biedermann her, der bewusst und nahezu grenzdebil mit :„JAWOLL! Ich will Mitglied der „avanio.net-community“ werden“ auch zum Zuge kommen soll. Gibt es diesen Idioten eigentlich, oder basiert das „Geschäftsmodell“ von avanio auschließlich darauf, Telefonnummern zu sammeln, anschließend die AGB zu ändern und abschließend nicht erreichbar zu sein? Abkassiere un mahne ned vergesse, mir san in Hesse...

Allgemein halte ich es für Schwachsinn, auf juristischen Hickhack, auf willkürlich veränderte AGB oder eventuelle Zuständigkeiten zwischen callando/avanio/nexnet einzugehen. Grundsätzlich nix bezahlen und dem Polizeibeamten das Ohr blutig reden!!! Erklärt ihm ruhig, dass offenkundig zigtausende CbC-,Smartsurfer-User übers Ohr gehauen worden sind.


----------



## Benutzername (16 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

hier ist ein weiterer Geschädigter.
In der aktuellen ct (22/2005, vom 17.10.2005) wird in der Rubrik "Vorsicht Kunde" das Thema Avanio behandelt. Nachdem ich den Artikel gelesen hatte, habe ich meine alte, bereits bezahlte, Telefonrechnung rausgesucht und siehe da, ich hatte auch 5,22 Euro gezahlt. Verdammt! Google hat mich dann hier in dieses Forum geführt.

In dem Artikel nimmt Avanio-Sprecher .[edit].Stellung.
Ich zitiere aus dem Artikel: _"...[edit]erklärte, man werde in den Fällen gezahlte Gebühren zurückerstatten, in denen die Mitgliedschaft eindeutig ungewollt eingegangen und der daraus resultierende Mehrwert wie E-Mail-Postfach und kostenloser SMS-Versand nicht genutzt wurde..."_
Somit sollten eigentlich alle Geschädigten das Geld zurückerhalten, SO SIE ES DENN WISSEN, dass sie geschädigt sind. Ich habe es ja auch erst jetzt bemerkt.

*Diesbezüglich habe ich eine Frage an die Gemeinde:*
Ich würde gerne die 5,22 Euro von der Telekom zurückholen lassen. Also die Telekom bitten, den bereits an Callando überwiesenen Betrag zurückzuholen. In wie weit machen die Telekom das. Es sollte für mich natürlich keine Kosten entstehen. Die Rechnung ist schon von September, also etwas über einen Monat alt. Kann mir da jemand was näheres sagen? Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jemand antwortet der Erfahrungen hat oder sich damit auskennt. Danke.

Gruß Benutzername.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Geld zurückholen*

Das mit der Telekom ist zu spät. Falls eine Einzugsberechtigung seitens der Telekom vorliegt, wird der Betrag nach etwa 10 Tagen nach Versand der Telekomrechnung abgebucht. 
Seitens der Bank kann der Betrag zurückgebucht werden. Das kostet aber Gebühren von mehreren Euro und lohnt sich wohl nicht, zumal man dann den richtigen Betrag manuell überweisen müsste.
Ich halte es sinnvoller, für die schon abgebuchten Beträge auch Widerspruch einzulegen und in dem Fall auf eine Erstattung zu hoffen.

Zu meinem Fall:

Ich habe entsprechende Widersprüche an callando und avanio verschickt und auch die üblichen Antworten mit Kulanzkündigung bzw. Gutschrift von callando bekommen.
Da ich den Betrag von der Telekom nicht ab habe abbuchen lassen, habe ich mittlerweile auch eine Mahnung von nexnet. Muß ich nexnet jetzt auch einen Widerspruch schicken oder reicht es, wenn ich erst dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widerspreche? Sollen sich die Firmen doch auch erst etwas Arbeit machen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es sinnvoller, für die schon abgebuchten Beträge auch Widerspruch einzulegen und in dem Fall auf eine Erstattung zu hoffen.


Da es hier nur um einen geringfügigen Betrag geht, sehe ich das genau so. Für das Rückbuchen der Lastschrift entstehen weitere Kosten, die fast dem strittigen Betrag entsprechen. Bei der T-Com sind das immerhin pauschal 4 € - es ist dabei zweitrangig, warum die Rückbuchung erfolgt ist, der Streit mit dem eigenen Netzbetreiber ist damit schon vorprogrammiert.



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ich nexnet jetzt auch einen Widerspruch schicken oder reicht es, wenn ich erst dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widerspreche? Sollen sich die Firmen doch auch erst etwas Arbeit machen.


Du schreibst es! Der einmalige Widerspruch sollte genügen und ob es überhaupt einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gibt, lassen wir mal dahingestellt sein. Hauptsache ist - den bisherigen Schriftverkehr gut aufheben!


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2005)

Benutzername schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forumsmitglieder,
> ....
> 
> *Diesbezüglich habe ich eine Frage an die Gemeinde:*
> ...



Schau dort unter "Muster für die Aufrechnung", vielleicht hilft Dir das Muster aus meinem Fall.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164

Dann von der folgenden Rechnung abziehen.


----------



## opfau (17 Oktober 2005)

Hi,

bin auch seit der letzten ct auf dieses Thema aufmerksam geworden. Surfe schon länger über Avanio wegen der Komprimierung über ISDN. Hatte meist ca. 50 € im Monat. Dann aber ab August gings auf 70 € und dann 90 €. Ich denke da ist noch mehr schief gegangen als die Grundgebühr. Werde mal an eine Mail an nexnet schreiben und Einzelverbindungsnachweise anfordern, da auf einer Rechnung 73 € innerhalb eines Abrechnungszeitraums von einem Tag (also 13.07.05 bis 13.07.05) steht. Etwas seltsam. Ausserdem habe ich nie wissentlich den neuen AGB zugestimmt, sonder mal von langer Zeit die Nummer in einer Tabelle in der ct gefunden, eine Netzwerkverbindung erstellt und dann genutzt habe. Bin jetzt aber auf DSL umgestiegen wegen diesen hohen Rechnungen. Muss ich bei Avanio kündigen ? Ist doch rechtlich fragwürdig dieses Vorgehen von Avanio, oder ?


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2005)

opfau schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal von langer Zeit die Nummer in einer Tabelle in der ct gefunden...
> 
> Muss ich bei Avanio kündigen?


Dein "Fall" scheint schon etwas länger alt zu sein. Demnach bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig, als dass Du Dich mit callando/aviano auseinander setzt, wenn Du die Grundgebühr nimmer zahlen magst oder gar was zurück haben willst.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Noch zwei "Clubmitglieder"*

Auch ich habe festgestellt, dass ich aufgrund meiner Internet-Einwahlen Anfang Juni (seit dem 6.6. nutze ich wieder eine DSL-Flat) "Zwangsmitglied" bei avanio wurde. Gleiches gilt für meinen Schwiegervater, der Mitte Juni einmalig avanio nutzte.

Die T-Com-Rechnung mit dem widerrechtlich einbehaltenen Betrag habe ich mittlerweile zurückbuchen lassen. Natürlich kostet das Gebühren - aber nicht mir, sondern der T-Com, und da nicht ich Verursacher der Gebühren bin, sondern callando (oder avanio), werde ich der T-Com hierfür sicher auch keine Gebühren erstatten (ich denke, die werden an callando weitergegeben).

Die T-Com-Rechnungshotline, die mit avanio bereits vertraut war, hielt dieses Verfahren auch in keiner Weise für überraschend. Wenn man noch innerhalb der Widerspruchsfrist für die Rechnung ist (8 Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung), kann man natürlich widersprechen. Die Lastschrift kann man meiner Erinnerung nach innerhalb von 6 Wochen nach Lastschrifteinzug noch zurückgeben (=zurück buchen lassen).
Allerdings kündigt die T-Com in diesen Fällen ihrerseits zunächst das Lastschriftverfahren auf, so dass man künftig zunächst einmal wieder manuell überweisen muss. Das ist verständlich (da ja sonst potentiell ziemliche Gebühren auflaufen).

Wichtig ist übrigens bei der manuellen Überweisung des unstrittigen Betrags, dass man als Verwendungszweck außer der Rechnungsnummer den Hinweis "NUR T-COM" oder "OHNE CALLANDO" anbringt und der Rechnung (z.B. per Fax, kostet an die T-Com-Rechnungshotline-Faxnummer nichts) widerspricht.

Offen gestanden würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die avanio demnächst mit Mahnungen und Mahnbescheid kommen würde: Einer gerichtlichen Klärung sehe ich hier sehr gelassen entgegen...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

opfau schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal an eine Mail an nexnet schreiben und Einzelverbindungsnachweise anfordern, da auf einer Rechnung 73 € innerhalb eines Abrechnungszeitraums von einem Tag (also 13.07.05 bis 13.07.05) steht.



Den EVN kannst du selbst abrufen: http://www.service-nexnet.de/rechnung.htm#drei

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Reiner1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders - der eigene Netzbetreiber (T-Com) wird sich die Gebühren doch sicherlich bei dem Verursacher wiederholen...

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich bei der T-Com in keiner Weise den Eindruck, dass die Rückbuchung irgendwie als problematisch gesehen wurde.

Rücklastschriften verwende ich auch bei anderen Firmen bei falschen Rechnungen, Energieversorger empfehlen diese z.B. selbst durch ihre Hotlines. Dass da zusätzliche Kosten entstehen ist doch nicht mein Problem als Kunde.

Im bereits erwähnten c't-Artikel wurde ausführlich vorgerechnet, wie Callando mit Erstattungen der Form 'Gutschriften auf einer der nächsten Telefonrechnungen' Kasse in Form hoher zinsloser Darlehen machen kann... das würde ich denen auf keinen Fall gönnen. Im Gegenteil: Je mehr Rücklastschriften es gibt, desto massiver wird Callando oder Avanio unter Druck gesetzt, denn auf diese Weise rechnet sich ihr System dann möglicherweise irgendwann nicht mehr...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich bin bisher "nur" callando-Geschädigter. Meine Frage wäre, ob ich diese "großzügige" Gutschrift schlicht zurückweisen und einfach nur den gerechten Rechnungsbetrag einfordern kann?
Ich verstehe nicht viel von solchen Sachen wie Lastschriften. Ehrlich! Gibt es irgendeine Ecke im Internet, wo sowas *leichtverständlich* erklärt wird?
Meinen herzlichsten Dank im Voraus  :holy: Alles, was ich will, ist von diesen [] in Ruhe gelassen werden !!!!!

Was ich noch an der ganzen Diskussion hier vermisse, ist zumindest eine kleine Bemerkung zu Sektion 3.8 der avanio-AGB:

_"Ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis für bereits getätigte Verbindungen kann der Nutzer bei avanio gegen eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von *netto 11,00 € pro Nachweis* anfordern."_

Die wollen scheint's auch damit noch Gewinn machen !!! :x :x  :x 
Ich hab aber irgendwo gelesen, dass das illegal ist. Kann man denen nicht noch was damit anhängen ?

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Strafanzeige*

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn jeder die 0,56 Cent für einen Brief investiert und seine Strafanzeige (eine Vorlage gibt es hier im Forum) zur Staatsanwaltschaft nach Dresden schickt. Dann sollte von Amts wegen ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet werden. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die Anzeigen in DRESDEN gesammelt werden, denn so wird das Ausmaß dieses Vorfalls erst deutlicht.

Zur Vorlage der Strafanzeige hier im Forum noch folgende Bemerkung: Ich würde von dem VERDACHT eines Betruges sprechen (nicht von einem Betrug).

Vielleicht gibt es hier auch einen Juristen, der seine Meinung zur Angelegenheit schildert.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Strafanzeige*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, Deine Meinung sei Dir natürlich unbenommen. Dennoch besteht mEn für den Endkunden das Problem, dass er die Zustimmung für das Lastschriftverfahren erteilt hat. Wenn dieser Endkunde nun her geht und die Lastschrift einfach zurück bucht, dann entstehen nunmal Kosten. Der Netzbetrieber (T-Com) sucht da nicht ewig nach irgendeinem "Schuldigen", denn der Verurschacher steht fest - das ist der Endkunde, der mit seiner Willensbekundung ggü. der Bank eine Maßnahme ausgelöst hat. Eine Aufwansentschädigung/Schadenersatz kann dieser ja aus eigenem Recht geltend machen.



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn jeder die 0,56 Cent für einen Brief investiert und seine Strafanzeige (eine Vorlage gibt es hier im Forum) zur Staatsanwaltschaft nach Dresden schickt. Dann sollte von Amts wegen ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet werden. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die Anzeigen in DRESDEN gesammelt werden, denn so wird das Ausmaß dieses Vorfalls erst deutlicht.


Wenn einer eine Anzeige erstattet, dann laufen Ermittlungen nicht mehr von Amts wegen - Auslöser ist der Anzeigenerstatter und die Verfolgung des Tatverdachtes richtet sich nach der StPO. Zustimmung gebe ich Dir aber auf jeden Fall, die Anzeige schriftlich direkt nach Dresden zu übersenden, da dort wohl die örtliche Zuständigkeit gegeben ist.


----------



## Revilok (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



> Das sehe ich anders - der eigene Netzbetreiber (T-Com) wird sich die Gebühren doch sicherlich bei dem Verursacher wiederholen...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hatte ich bei der T-Com in keiner Weise den Eindruck, dass die Rückbuchung irgendwie als problematisch gesehen wurde.



Bei mir hat die Telekom 3,95 Euro für die Rücklastschrift und 1,00 Euro Mahnkosten verlangt. Nach einem Anruf verzichten die immerhin auf die Mahnkosten (hatte den Restbetrag gleichzeitig mit der Rücklastschrift überwiesen).

Bekam heute Mahnung von Nexgo. Bei der Überprüfung der angegebenen Homepage http://www.service-nexnet.de habe ich festgestellt, daß die kein gültiges Impressum mit E-mail-Adresse haben. Habe daraufhin bei der Wettbewerbszentrale http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2 Beschwerde eingereicht.


----------



## Revilok (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Anzeigen - Aktenzeichen*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Revilok schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie selbst wird letztendlich natürlich nicht für die ganzen Fälle zuständig sein, aber die Stelle kennen, an die die ganzen Anzeigen weitergeleitet werden (die mir bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt ist). Und wenn die sehen, wie viele Betroffene es gibt, ist auch der Verfolgungseifer größer.

[...edit... ] 
_unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen , daher gelöscht 
modaction _

[...edit von Revilok ...]
_Hatte es extra vorsichtig als Vermutung und nicht als Tatsachenbehauptung formuliert._


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Überprüfung der angegebenen Homepage http://www..... habe ich festgestellt, daß die kein gültiges Impressum mit E-mail-Adresse haben.


Das mit der E-Mailadresse halte ich persönlich für überholt, zumal ein eigenes Kontaktformular angegeben wird, dass auf eine E-Mail-Adresse abzielt. Es spielt keine Rolle, wie der E-Mail-Empfang gewährleistet wird, eine Rolle spielt es aber, ob sich ein Unternehmen durch Umsetzung eigener Rechtsauffassung vor den Untrieben im Internet wirksam schützt (z. B. vor Spam). Alle anderen Daten sind ja verfügbar und wohl kaum zu beanstanden.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Habe heute das Ct Magazin im Fernsehn gesehn. dort war die rede von avenio bei smartsurfer.....

Dachte mir na toll, da ich auch Smartsurfer benutze werd ich da wohl auch dabei sein.

Dann kam heut auch prompt die Telekom Rechnung ... und Bingo!
Bin auch ein geschädigter. Bei mir kostete der "Internetzugang" 3,96 Euro
und noch 5 Cent für by call services.

Zuerst ne Kündigungs/Drohmail an die geschickt, dann probiert Telefon, aber sind nicht zu erreichen. Der Telekom Typ meinte irgendwas von Einzugsermächtigung aufheben ..........

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was kann ich jetz tun??? Kein Bock jeden Monat 4 Euro zu zahlen für nix.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Revilok schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach den Angaben hier: http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/faq/detail.asp?id=11

bzw. dem Gesetzestext hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tdg/__6.html

wird ausdrücklich eine E-Mail-Adresse (oder im Originaltext "Adresse der elektronischen Post") gefordert. 

Zudem gibt es ausreichend Möglichkeiten, eine E-Mailadresse anzugeben, ohne dadurch Spam zu erhalten, z.B. alternative Schreibweise (Test @ ab.de), Benutzung von codierten Zeichen ( http://www.ib-hahm.de/download/download.html ), etc.


----------



## drboe (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Revilok schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sehen das Gesetz und Gerichte aber ganz anders. Im TDG ist gerade die Angabe der E-Mail-Adresse zwingend. 



			
				TDG § 6 Allgemeine Informationspflichten schrieb:
			
		

> Diensteanbieter haben für geschäftsmäßige Teledienste mindestens folgende Informationen leicht erkennbar, unmittelbar erreichbar und ständig verfügbar zu halten:
> 
> 1.  den Namen und die Anschrift, unter der sie niedergelassen sind, bei juristischen Personen zusätzlich den Vertretungsberechtigten,
> 2.  Angaben, die eine schnelle elektronische Kontaktaufnahme und unmittelbare Kommunikation mit ihnen ermöglichen, *einschließlich der Adresse der elektronischen Post*,
> ...


Hervorhebung von mir. Dass ein Kontaktformular eben nicht die Angabe der "Adresse der elektronischen Post" ersetzt ergibt sich u. a. aus dem Urteil des OLG Köln (03.02.2004, Az. 6 U 109/03) http://www.e-recht24.de/urteile/ecommerce/134.html Was die Vorinstanz noch gut hiess, das Online-Formular nämlich, kam beim OLG gar nicht an:


> Die den potentiellen Interessenten von der Beklagten gegebene Möglichkeit, im Internet online bestimmte Daten einzugeben und dadurch um Rückruf zu bitten, gibt ihnen keine Möglichkeit zur unmittelbaren Kontaktaufnahme im Sinne des § 6 Nr. 2 TDG. Schon der Wortlaut des § 6 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 TDG verbietet es deshalb, diese von der Beklagten in Aussicht gestellte Rückrufmöglichkeit als ausreichend zu begreifen.


Beim Telefon ist mir die Entscheidung unverständlich. Ich sehe im TDG und der Formulierung des §6 keinen Zwang dazu ein Telefon zu besitzen oder die Rufnummer anzugeben. Allein mit der Mail-Adresse wird die Forderung im TDG §6 schon voll erfüllt. Und was die Bevorzugung von Telefon gegenüber Fax angeht, so ist das seitens des Gerichtes frei erfundener Stuss. Bezüglich der Angabe der Mail-Adresse aber ist das Urteil m. E. völlig i. O. Also bitte nicht versehntlich noch mehr Baustellen für Abmahner schaffen. 

Allerdings ist der Hinweis auf ein fehlerhaftes Impressum im Fall hier eine mühsame Retourkutsche, die sicher keinen Cent spart.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2005)

Könnten wir evtl. an anderer Stelle darüber weiter diskutieren? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122828#122828


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Gebühren für Rücklastschrift (war: Re: Strafanzeige)*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Joachim schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Meine Mutmaßung  bezog sich darauf, dass die T-Com die Kosten an den Verursacher (Callando) weitergibt. Ob sie das tatsächlich macht, weiß ich als nicht T-Com-Insider nicht.

Dass sie die Kosten aber nicht bei mir als Endkunden eintreibt, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung: Bei begründeten Rücklastschriften - d.h. wenn die Lastschrift entweder insgesamt unbegründet ist oder aber wenn sie in der Höhe falsch ist - muss ich als Endkunde diese Gebühren nicht tragen, da ja auch nicht ich die Rücklastschrift verursache, sondern letztlich derjenige, der für den unkorrekten Betrag verantwortlich ist. 
Konkret: Ich habe wiederholt Rücklastschriften durch meine Hausbank veranlasst, aber noch in keinem Fall Gebühren hierfür bezahlt.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch besteht mEn für den Endkunden das Problem, dass er die Zustimmung für das Lastschriftverfahren erteilt hat. Wenn dieser Endkunde nun her geht und die Lastschrift einfach zurück bucht, dann entstehen nunmal Kosten. Der Netzbetrieber (T-Com) sucht da nicht ewig nach irgendeinem "Schuldigen", denn der Verurschacher steht fest - das ist der Endkunde, der mit seiner Willensbekundung ggü. der Bank eine Maßnahme ausgelöst hat. Eine Aufwansentschädigung/Schadenersatz kann dieser ja aus eigenem Recht geltend machen.



Das ist m.E. falsch und widerspricht der laufenden Rechtssprechung bzgl. Rücklastschriften. Hier wird immer auf den Grund der Rücklastschrift abgehoben. Ist dieser beim Kunden zu suchen, d.h. veranlasst er eine Rücklastschrift trotz letztlich korrekter Forderung, ist er dafür verantwortlich und muss ggf. die Kosten tragen.
Ist die Lastschrift hingegen in Höhe oder dem Grunde nach nicht korrekt gewesen (s.o.), hat der Einziehende die Kosten zu tragen!

Nicht zuletzt deshalb sind ja auch schon wiederholt AGB-Klauseln für unzulässig erklärt worden, die dem Kunden undifferenziert ohne Berücksichtigung des Grundes die Gebühren für Rücklastschriften auferlegen wollten (googlen bringt hier mehrere Urteile!).

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat die Telekom 3,95 Euro für die Rücklastschrift und 1,00 Euro Mahnkosten verlangt. Nach einem Anruf verzichten die immerhin auf die Mahnkosten (hatte den Restbetrag gleichzeitig mit der Rücklastschrift überwiesen).



Dass sie die 3,95 EUR verlangt, mag sein - sie kann ja auch nicht beurteilen, wer die Rücklastschrift letztlich zu vertreten hat. 
Das heißt nun aber noch lange nicht, dass du verpflichtet bist, sie zu zahlen. Schließlich kannst ja du nichts dafür, wenn jemand die T-Com zu Unrecht zum Inkasso bei dir beauftragt. 

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

So, jetzt bin ich anscheinend doch Mitglied im lustigen avanio-Club geworden.

In der letzten Teflon-Rechnung ist mir von callando ein Betrag von 2 x 40,66 € gutgeschrieben worden, den ich aber ungern annehmen würde.

Gleichzeitig haben mir diese A.... aber 3,96 € (scheint jetzt der gängige Betrag zu sein) für avanio berechnet. Hab gerade bei nexnet meinen "offiziellen" EVN für die heutige Rechnung runtergeladen und wäre danach angeblich am 29.08.05 um Punkt 0:00 für genau 1 Minute ... keine Sekunde mehr oder weniger ...  über avanio im Zwischennetz gewesen. 

Ich habe intelligenterweise seit die Geschichte mit callando losging - d.h. seit Anfang August - regelmäßig die Verbindungslisten vom Smartsurfer gesichert und damit sämtliche Verbindungsnachweise von August bis heute gespeichert. Demnach  habe ich mich am 29.08. um 00:00:15 (15 Sekunden nach Mitternacht) mit  mit dem Tarif 11net lucky (kein avanio-Tarif!) eingewählt. Außerdem hätte ich die avanio-tarife schon Anfang August, seit ich einen Artikel über die Praktiken dieser Bande gelesen habe, aus der Smartsurfer-Tarifliste rausgeschmissen, wenn sie denn beim Smartsurfer 3.1 noch dringewesen wären (waren anscheinend nicht ganz kompatibel zur "zertifizierten Tarifsicherheit") und KANN mich gar nicht damit eingewählt haben.

Fragen über Fragen :-? :
- Kann ich diese Smartsurfer-Verbindungsnachweise als Begründung für den Rechnungs-Widerspruch nennen ? Die werden ja wohl eher auf ihren "richtigen" Vernindungsnachweis bestehen.
- Da diese A... auch noch 11€ "Aufwandsentschädigung" für ihre popeligen EVNs verlangen müsste ich doch auch von vornherein klarstellen, dass ich diesen nicht zahlen werde, oder ?
- An wen richte ich nun meinen Widerspruch: avanio oder callando ? 
- Weiß jemand, seit wann die avanio-tarife nicht mehr beim Smartsurfer drin sind ?

Mit der Anzeige nach Dresden warte ich erstmal, bis ich ein Antwortschreiben von avanio habe.

1. Epilog:
Mein Mitbewohner (extra Anschluß) hat sich jetzt anscheinend auch ein avanio eingefangen. Die grasen anscheinend alle Teflon-Nummern ab, die sie kriegen können ...

2. Epilog:
Eben hat jemand von nexnet bei mir angerufen und auf den AB gesprochen. Ich soll mich ganz schnell zurückmelden, da mir sonst Inkasso und Rechtsanwalt drohen ... Ich hab Angst !!!!   
Machen die das öfter ?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kann ich diese Smartsurfer-Verbindungsnachweise als Begründung für den Rechnungs-Widerspruch nennen ? Die werden ja wohl eher auf ihren "richtigen" Vernindungsnachweis bestehen.
> 2. Da diese A... auch noch 11€ "Aufwandsentschädigung" für ihre popeligen EVNs verlangen müsste ich doch auch von vornherein klarstellen, dass ich diesen nicht zahlen werde, oder ?
> 3.  An wen richte ich nun meinen Widerspruch: avanio oder callando ?
> 4.  Weiß jemand, seit wann die avanio-tarife nicht mehr beim Smartsurfer drin sind ?


1. Smartsurfer-Verbindungsnachweise kannst du glaub ich beim Gericht vergessen(könnte ja jeder fähige Programmierer irgendwas manipulieren)
2. EVN muss kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen 
die 11 Euro sind denke ich rechtswidrig
3. da viele ALLE von callando gebeten wurden sich an Avanio zu wenden : also avanio
4.  http://w*w.senseconnect.de/news/05_08_15.html


----------



## joachim (18 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe intelligenterweise seit die Geschichte mit callando losging - d.h. seit Anfang August - regelmäßig die Verbindungslisten vom Smartsurfer gesichert und damit sämtliche Verbindungsnachweise von August bis heute gespeichert.


Avanio betrachtet auch Leute wie mich, die sich Anfang Juni eingewählt haben, als Mitglieder. Nur musste ich halt bis Anfang August für diese grandiose "Mitgliedschaft" nichts zahlen.



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> - Kann ich diese Smartsurfer-Verbindungsnachweise als Begründung für den Rechnungs-Widerspruch nennen ? Die werden ja wohl eher auf ihren "richtigen" Vernindungsnachweis bestehen.


Ein privat erstellter Verbindungsnachweis dürfte unerheblich sein. 



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> - Da diese A... auch noch 11€ "Aufwandsentschädigung" für ihre popeligen EVNs verlangen müsste ich doch auch von vornherein klarstellen, dass ich diesen nicht zahlen werde, oder ?


Warum willst du einen EVN von Avanio? Avanio muss doch seinen "Kunden" beweisen, dass sie denen etwas schulden - nicht die Kunden avanio, dass sie denen nix schulden!



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> - An wen richte ich nun meinen Widerspruch: avanio oder callando ?


Zunächst einmal an Callando, weil die ja in der T-Com-Rechnung (oder eben die deines Netzbetreibers) angegeben sind. Die werden dich an avanio verweisen - wobei ich hier schon meine, dass man sich hier nicht abwimmeln lassen muss, wenn man auf dem Standpunkt steht, dass man mit avanio keinen rechtswirksamen Vertrag über die damaligen Einwahlen hinaus eingegangen ist. Ich habe den Rechnungsbetrag dank Lastschrift (und zu spätem Bemerken dieses Postens) zunächst bezahlt und deswegen mittlerweile zurückbuchen lassen. (Natürlich muss man dann den unstrittigen Teil sofort an die T-Com überweisen, wobei im Verwendungszweck klar sein muss, welchen Teil man nicht bezahlt!)  



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> - Weiß jemand, seit wann die avanio-tarife nicht mehr beim Smartsurfer drin sind ?


Laut c't magazin seit Anfang August. Den SmartSurfer - den ich Anfang Juni auch nutzte - sehe ich aber letztlich nicht unbedingt als relevant an, zumal dieser das behauptete Vertragsverhältnis zwischen mir als SmartSurfer-Nutzer und avanio nicht berühren dürfte. 

Relevant ist für mich nur, dass ich eben mangels wirksamer Einbindung der AGB dieser Firma keinen Vertrag über eine Mitgliedschaft oder ein Abonnement eingegangen bin. Zwar gibt's in bezug auf Call-by-Call bzw. Internet-by-Call eine Klausel im BGB (§305a), die AGB wirksam erklärt, wenn eine TK-Dienstleistung *in einem Mal* erbracht wird - aber davon kann ja hier offensichtlich nicht mehr die Rede sein!

Dass das Geschäftsmodell nicht wirklich funktionieren kann, halte ich für absolut klar. Denn übertragen auf Call-By-Call würde das ja bedeuten, dass ich dadurch, dass ich einmalig eine CbC-Vorwahlnummer aus einer vielleicht etwas älteren Liste (im Extremfall vielleicht sogar durch Verwählen?) nutze, womöglich ein Abonnement abschließe, durch das ich - z.B. drei Monate später - mit 100 EUR monatlich belastet werde (und dafür "supergünstige" Tarife erhalte). Und das soll gehen, ohne dass ich jemals die AGB gezeigt bekam und abgenickt habe? Nein, das ist Unfug. 
Ich halte die AGB-Klauseln von avanio bzgl. der Mitgliedschaft einerseits für nicht in den Vertrag einbezogen (da man mich die AGB hätte ausdrücklich bestätigen lassen müssen). Andererseits halte ich diese Klauseln in einem IbC-Tarif ohne Anmeldung für absolut überraschend, was ebenfalls eine Unwirksamkeit bedingen könnte.
Ich bin zwar juristischer Laie, aber mein gesundes Rechtsempfinden sagt mir, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell von avanio nur noch kurze Zeit existiert und dann - ich hoffe mitsamt der Firma - in der Versenkung verschwindet.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

> Ich bin zwar juristischer Laie, aber mein gesundes Rechtsempfinden sagt mir, dass dieses Geschäftsmodell von avanio nur noch kurze Zeit existiert und dann - ich hoffe mitsamt der Firma - in der Versenkung verschwindet.
> 
> Gruß
> Joachim



Vorher haben die aber ihre Millionen schon auf ein schweizer Nummernkonto transferiert. Es wird genug geben die es noch gar nicht gemerkt haben.


----------



## GammaRay (18 Oktober 2005)

Heute Mahnung von nexnet über die 5,22€.
Habe versucht zu widersprechen:
Ein Fax an die Faxnummer der nexnet auf der Mahnung 0805... und ein Fax an die Nummer im Impressum über FritzFax wurden mit Fehlermeldung nicht ausgeführt. Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?
Fehlende email im Impressum, Fax nicht zustellbar, die fangen an mich zu ärgern. Brief geht morgen raus.



Interessant auch die email-Adresse im Impressum von avanio:


> [email protected]*.net
> SMTP error from remote mailer after RCPT TO:<[email protected]*.net>:
> host mx01.kundenserver.de [212.227.15.169]: 550 <[email protected]*.net>:
> invalid address



Mail-Adresse schon abgeschaltet?

Auch unter support @avanio.com ein Autoresponder



> AUTOMAIL
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Von den vielen Kündigungen schon überfordert?


Interessanterweise hostet avanio bei also bei 1&1 (united internet), dem neuen Besitzer von Web.de mit dem smartsurfer, der viele zu avanio gelockt hat ?!?

Im Impressum von avanio steht übrigens auch eine noch funktionierende Faxnummer mit 0351-Vorwahl, an die ich immer meine Unmutsäußerungen schicke. Unmutsäußerungen über die Geschäftspraktiken von avanio sind hier sicher gut und günstig an die richtige Adresse gebracht und ohne daß jemand wesentlich mitverdient. 

GammaRay


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2005)

Fax 0180 263 96 38
noch ne Fax-Nummer der nexnet


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

*Ist nexnet überhaupt berechtigt?*

Ich bin sowohl von einer Fehlberechnung von callando als auch durch diese avanio Mitgliedschaft (vanio.flexi) betroffen.
Ich habe den Betrag an callando nicht einziehen lassen, Widerspruch an callando und avanio verschickt, und auch Antworten von avanio und callando bekommen ("Kulanzkündigung" und Softwarefehler).

Obwohl ich noch keinen angeforderten EVN von callando bekommen habe, habe ich denen den Verbindungsbetrag nach Smartsurfer überwiesen. 

Mir wurde ja angedroht, daß ich an den Mahnlauf weitergegeben werde, wenn der Betrag nicht vollständig überwiesen wäre.
Jetzt habe ich den "Salat" in der erste Mahnung von Nexnet, natürlich zuzüglich 2,5 € Mahngebühr.

Was mich jetzt umtreibt, ist, abgesehen von der Anrwort per Fax (kam noch nicht durch), ob Nexnet überhaupt berechtigt ist, die Forderungen von avanio und callando einzutreiben. Müsste nicht eine jeweilige Abtretungsurkunde vorhanden sein? Kann ich diese Verlangen?

Sollte ich nexnet darüber informiert haben, daß an mich keine Foerderung mehr besteht, und würde trotzdem eine zweite Mahnung kommen, dann wäre doch m.E. der Tatbestand der Geldwäsche erfüllt, da nexnet versucht, eine offensichtlich unbegründete Forderung einzutreiben.

Sind meine Überlegungen richtig, oder befinde ich mich auf dem Holzweg?
Juristen an die Front.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Oktober 2005)

@ Reiner1


Ich habe jetzt ein nicht ganz kleines Problem. Wenn ich auf Deine dezidierten Fragen eingehe, ist die Grenze der unerlaubten Rechtsberatung verdammt nahe, wenn nicht schon überschritten.

Deshalb empfehle ich Dir jier etwas zu schmöckern, das dürfte Deine Fragen aus dem dortigen Vorgang beantworten. Allerdings es kostet Dich etwas Zeit.
Hier die Inhaltsübersicht: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164

Zur Geldwäsche nur soviel ganz allgemein  das Stichwort "Vortat"


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Oktober 2005)

Für diejenigen, die - so wie ich beispielsweise  - das HR-Fernsehen ("hr - Ihre Gebühren, Ihr Programm") *nicht empfangen können/ konnten*:

*"Vorsicht Kunde! Teuer surfen leicht gemacht!" (Text)*
*Video: Vorsicht Kunde!*
*Video: Vorsicht Kunde! Studiogespräch*


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*AGB Änderung*

hab mir gerade die Sendung angeschaut...
Es ist hier dieRede davon , dass die Agb geändert wurden
und der Kunde bei einer "späteren" einwhl Pech gehabt hat.

Von Kunden ,die sich nur ein oder zweimal im Juni oder Mai
eingewählt hatten und trotzdem von der Mitgliedschaft betroffen
sind ,war gar keine Rede....dies  ist aber doch das , was 
viele (zumindest mich ) interessiert, ob das rechtens ist?

Gruss


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2005)

Lies mal ab hier, das wesentliche wurde bereits diskutiert 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122573#122573

cp


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mal ab hier, das wesentliche wurde bereits diskutiert
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122573#122573
> 
> cp



Die einzige Aussage , die ich dazu gefunden habe ist


> Wer sich irgendwann einmal im Jahr 2005 mit 019351515 eingewählt hat, ist zum Teil sogar rückwirkend Vertragsmitglied, basta!



wiess denn keiner , ob diese AGBs schon vor dem 2.8. 
bestand hatten...
??  

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*AGBs ab 2.8.*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wiess denn keiner , ob diese AGBs schon vor dem 2.8.
> bestand hatten...
> ??
> 
> gruss



Avanio gibt es erst seit dem 2.8. im HR Dresden. Wer die Nr vorher hatte habe ich noch nicht rausbekommen. Callando?


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

*aha*

@ Der Jurist

Ok, ich habe meine Frage wohl auch ungünstig formuliert. Die Problematik ist mir klar.
Danke für die Angaben für die Info. Ich werde es mir zu Gemüte führen.
So wie ich das jetzt sehe, ist ja wohl - noch - keine Vortat vorhanden. Ich habe zwar schon einiges aus dem Vorgang von 2003 lernen können, aber ich bin ja auch erst bis ca Seite 80 gekommen *gg*. Ich hätte wohl doch Jura studieren sollen....*gg*

Auf der Seite von Nexnet (mittlerweile sind sie ja wohl zur Inkasso berechtigt) habe ich folgenden Eintrag gefunden:

"
12. Für welche Verbindungsnetzbetreiber können Forderungen von der NEXNET GmbH angemahnt werden?

·· BBG Communications Inc., San Diego / California - USA
·· BT Ignite GmbH & Co. KG, München
·· COLT Telecom GmbH, Frankfurt am Main
·· dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG, Mainz
·· HanseNet GmbH, Hamburg
·· MCI Worldcom Deutschland GmbH, Frankfurt am Main
·· 01063 TELECOM Co. KG, Troisdorf/Oberlar
·· telegate AG, München-Martinsried
·· DIRC Einkaufsgemeinschaft telefonkunden.de GmbH, Lübeck
·· DB Dialog Telefonservice GmbH, Frankfurt am Main
"

Ich kann hier keinen Eintrag über callando oder avanio finden. Oder verstecken sich die Firmen unter einem Eintrag?
Demnach dürfte doch nexnet auch keine Berechtigung zum Inkasso für callando haben. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*avanio telefon nummer*

Hallo,

wer bei avanio schnell mal erreichen möchte sollte sich die faxnummer mal genau ansehen leider erfährt man da aber nur das man keine ansprechpartner nennen darf. 
Und das alles bearbeitet wird.

MfG


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

*Re: aha*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann hier keinen Eintrag über callando oder avanio finden. Demnach dürfte doch nexnet auch keine Berechtigung zum Inkasso für callando haben.


Die Berechtigung wird wohl kaum aus einer Veröffentlichung abzuleiten sein, die lediglich der Werbung dient.


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

@ all

Eine Vortat wäre doch, wenn ein Anbieter wie avanio unrechtmäßig (dies sogar wissentlich) eine Forderung erhebt, dann an eine andere Firma weiter gibt und diese dann diese Forderung einzutreiben versucht.
Wenn im ersten Fall der Tatbestand des Betruges oder versuchten Betruges vorliegt wäre damit die zweite Firma der Geldwäsche schuldig.
Reicht dabei der Versuch oder muß es zu Zahlungen gekommen sein?
- ich werde mich wohl weiter informieren müssen.

@ Der Jurist

Danke für die Links - habe sie gleich meinen Favoriten beigefügt. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## helmutw (19 Oktober 2005)

*1. Mahnung von Nexnet*

Hallo!

habe heute eine 1. Mahnung von N. erhalten. Soll binnen 7 Tagen zahlen (11,- EUR von callando plus 2,50 EUR Mahngebühren). 11,- EUR beinhalten gleich zwei Mitgliedschaften, da sie zwei MSN von mir haben zzgl. 56ct Verbindungsentgeld.

*Sind Mahngebühren zu zahlen? Wie verhalte ich mich am besten?* Habe von call.. ein Schreiben erhalten, dass kein Fehler vorliegt und sie mich in den Mahnlauf geben, wenn ich nicht zahle (haben sie ja jetzt gemacht). Von Avan.. habe ich das Schreiben mit der "Kulanzkündigung" erhalten.

Was zahle ich jetzt: 56ct, 11,- EUR oder 13,50 EUR? Von einer anschl. Gutschrift haben sie mir bisher nichts mitgeteilt.

*Bitte gebt mir mal einen Rat.

Danke!*


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

@ helmutw

Mir geht es genau wie Dir. Auf dem "Kulanzschreiben" von avanio steht ja, Daß man über callando eine "Kulanzgutschrift" machen möchte.
Darauf kann man vertrauen oder auch nicht. Ich tue es nicht, zumal ich wahrscheinlich in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um callando machen werde.

Immerhin hat avanio mit dem Schreiben ja zugegeben, daß eine Forderung nicht mehr besteht. Demnach dürfte es nexnet schwer fallen einen durch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zum Geld zu kommen.
Mich ärgert nur, daß nexnet per Fax momentan nicht zu erreichen ist. (alle Versuche brechen nach ca 30 s ab)

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

@Reducal

Hast wohl Recht. Ich kann natürlich verstehen, wenn nexnet mit dem Partner callando keine Werbung machen möchte. Man will ja seinen guten Ruf nicht auf´s Spiel setzen.  0 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio Callando*

DSL Telekom Flatrate Anschluß adäquat genug? Scheinbar nicht. Habe trotzdem eine Mitgliedschaft von avanio erhalten. Dabei war ich vor meinen DSL Anschluß gar nicht online, da ich vorher wegen einem Umzug einige Wochen gar kein Telefonanschluß hatte.  Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen und werde auf jeden Fall dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Revilok (19 Oktober 2005)

*Re: aha*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Seite von Nexnet (mittlerweile sind sie ja wohl zur Inkasso berechtigt) habe ich folgenden Eintrag gefunden:
> 
> "
> ...
> ...



Auf dem Online-Formular findet man sie dann allerdings: http://www.service-nexnet.de/formular.php (unter Netzbetreiber)


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Mahnung*

zum Thema Mahnung und Mahngebühren:

- meinem Wissen nach muss die erste Mahnung kostenfrei erfolgen, also eine Mahngebühr ist in diesem Falle unzulässig
- als Tipp: Den Nachweis, dass man die Mahnung erhalten hat, muss der Absender erbringen. Wenn die zufällig nur per regulärer Post kam, könnte das schwierig werden.


----------



## Greenhorn (19 Oktober 2005)

Ich werde jetzt mal in meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis nachfragen, egal ob DSL oder nicht, und das solltet ihr vielleicht mal alle machen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie groß die avanio-Community jetzt geworden ist. Die scheinen ja wirklich alle erreichbaren Telefonnummern abzugrasen. 

Aber vielleicht werden wir ja gerade Zeuge eines raffinierten Plans, mit dem avanio die Macht in Deutschland übernehmen will ...  :roll:

@erwin,
es ist Banane, ob es sich um die 1., 2., 3. ... Mahnung handelt: Wenn du innerhalb der gültigen Frist mit einem NACHWEISBAREN Widerruf (deswegen ist der ja so wichtig) deine Zahlungsunwilligkeit kundtust, hast du damit deutlich gemacht, dass jegliche Mahnungen unnötig sind. Der fordernden Firma hat damit klar zu sein, dass jegliches Mahnverfahren nur noch Zeit- und Geldverschwendung ist, für die sie selbst aufzukommen hat. Es steht ihr nun nur noch frei, gleich einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken und ggf. zu klagen. 

@helmutw,
Lass dich nicht einschüchtern. Wenn du nachweisbar widerrufen hast, ist die nexnet raus aus dem Spiel (s.o.). Nur wenn du einen MAHNBESCHEID erhältst, musst du GANZ SCHNELL reagieren und diesen widerrufen. Dann ist der Schwarze Peter wieder bei callando/avanio/nexnet/wer-auch-immer, denn die müssen nun beweisen, dass ihre Forderung zu Recht besteht ...
Du solltest die Mahnbescheide, Rechtsanwaltdrohungen etc lediglich archivieren und sonst nicht weiter darauf reagieren. Kein Schreiben an nexnet und auch kein Anruf bei deren "Servicenummer" - wozu noch mehr Geld und Zeit verschwenden? Es kann sogar sein, dass du einen Anruf von nexnet erhältst. Wenn du fit im Diskutieren bist oder Bock auf einen Flirt hast, kannst du ja noch ein wenig plaudern, sonst reicht es einfach aufzulegen.

Das Spiel der Eintreiber-Unternehmen ist in erster Linie ein psychlogisches. Davon leben diese [] ja! Irgendwo gab es einen netten Link dazu, den such ich mal raus und poste ihn hier.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Vertragsschluss*

BGB § 126a Elektronische Form

(1) Soll die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene schriftliche Form durch die elektronische Form ersetzt werden, so muss der Aussteller der Erklärung dieser seinen Namen hinzufügen und das elektronische Dokument mit einer qualifizierten elektronischen Signatur nach dem Signaturgesetz versehen.

(2) Bei einem Vertrag müssen die Parteien jeweils ein gleichlautendes Dokument in der in Absatz 1 bezeichneten Weise elektronisch signieren.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Vertragsschluss*

eiun paar auszüge aus dem bgb bezüglich vertrags abschluss

BGB § 119 Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums

(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde.

(2) Als Irrtum über den Inhalt der Erklärung gilt auch der Irrtum über solche Eigenschaften der Person oder der Sache, die im Verkehr als wesentlich angesehen werden.

BGB § 125 Nichtigkeit wegen Formmangels

Ein Rechtsgeschäft, welches der durch Gesetz vorgeschriebenen Form ermangelt, ist nichtig. Der Mangel der durch Rechtsgeschäft bestimmten Form hat im Zweifel gleichfalls Nichtigkeit zur Folge.

es stellt sich die frage ob der vertrag mit callando gegen die guten sitten vertsößt da diese so definiert sind:
  Gute Sitten
(recht.zivil.materiell.at)

    Mit guten Sitten wird das bezeichnet, was dem Anstandsgefühl aller billig und gerecht Denkenden entspricht (RG 80, 221). Dabei ist auf den sog. "anständigen Durchschnittsmenschen", d.h. weder besonders strenge noch besonders laxe Haltungen abzustellen.

    Diese Generalklausel findet Verwendung in

        * § 138 BGB Sittenwidriges Geschäft;Wucher
        * § 817 BGB Verstoß gegen Gesetz oder gute Sitten
        * § 819 BGB Verschärfte Haftung bei Kenntnis und bei Gesetzes- oder Sittenverstoß
        * § 826 BGB Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung


----------



## Greenhorn (19 Oktober 2005)

Hier ist der Link: Inkasso- und Anwaltskosten 
... sogar mit Anwaltsvergütungsrechner


----------



## GammaRay (19 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe heute die Idee mit der Beschwerde an die Wettbewerbszentrale aufgegriffen:


> Grund. Verstoß gegen § 6 TDG, Anbieterkennzeichnung
> seitens
> Firma
> NEXNET GmbH
> ...




Ich habe es noch um die Beschwerde des Fehlens der Aufsichtsbehörde ergänzt, da Inkasso genehmigungspflichtig ist, mu? Nextneta auch das zuständige Gericht erwähnen.

vgl. Veröffentlichung der Wettbewerbszentrale

@Greenhorn: Guter LInk, danke


Gruß 
GammaRay


----------



## SEP (19 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> > NEXNET GmbH
> > *Zensur*
> > 13507


Was will uns der Zitierende mit diesem Begriff sagen? Meinst du "_NUB-konform selbst editiert, da ich mich an die Spielregeln halte_"??


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

*Zu hohe Rechnung August 2005*

Guten Abend!
Ich habe mir nun fast den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin auch jetzt erst drauf gestoßen...ich meine das callando und aviano Problem.

Auf meiner Rechnung August standen Verbindungen von 80€ Netto für diesen Anbieter und in allen weiteren nicht ein Cent. Also kann es sich nicht um Mitgliedschaften oder Verträge durch Einwahlen handeln. Denn ich habe bislang nichts zurückgefordert und auch nix gekündigt.

Aber die 80€ bleiben ein Rätsel?!?

Gruß Zygich


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

@zygich

Das mit den Mitgliedschaften betrifft nur Leute, bei denen ein Posten mit avanio auftaucht. Meist ist es vanio.flexi mit 4,50 € monatlich netto. Avanio bietet noch drei andere Tarife an. (s.deren Homepage).

Bei callando dürfte in den meisten Fällen der Tarif aktiv1 der Tochterfirma quickdial der eigentlich gewünschte Tarif gewesen sein. 
callando behauptet, durch irgendwelche Software wäre der Benutzername nicht richtig übertragen worden, und man hat dann einfach 3,99 ct/min berechnet. (s. AGB bei quickdial)
Bei mir kommt das im Vergleich zu den Einzelverbindungsangaben bei nexnet in etwa hin. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

@Reiner1

Dann gibt es die "community-members", die, wie ich, weit vor dem ominösen 02.08.05  und danach nie mehr "vanio.flex" UND "vanio.surf" genutzt haben = Nettoforderung callando für den "avanio Internetzugang": 8,46 € (4,50 + 3,96 €) mit Stichtag 29.08.05.  Bedeutet also quasi eine unfreiwillige Doppelmitgliedschaft für mich, während andere zumeist "nur" 4,50 € in Rechnung gestellt bekommen haben. 

Dieser 29.08.05 scheint mir soetwas wie ein internes (willkürliches/oder etwa absichtliches?) "Buchungsdatum" dieser Firma zu sein, welches mit dem tatsächlichen Surfverhalten der Geschädigten nichts zu tun hat. Viele Betroffene haben ja schon im Forum glaubhaft versichert, dass sie an diesem Tag gar nicht im Internet, im Urlaub waren oder zu dieser Zeit schon längst ausschließlich DSL genutzt haben. 

Andere Geschädigte scheinen die Dienste in vollkommener Unkenntnis der tasächlichen Kosten länger in Anspruch genommen zu haben: Benutzernamen angeblich "nicht richtig" eingegeben und kräftig weitergesurft = Beträge von 70-80 €.

Vielleicht sollte jemand von uns eine kurze Zusammenfassung erstellen, in welcher offensichtlich unterschiedlichen Art und Weise Betroffene geschädigt wurden und welche Begründungen man zu hören bekommt.

Wer weiß, was die Novemberabrechnung bringt? Ich habe selbst noch keine Antwort von callando, aber wenn ich die Beiträge meiner Mitstreiter so lese, d.h. Mahnverfahren und -gebühren oder Service-Hotline, Fax, E-Mail-Adresse nicht erreichbar etc., dann darf man mit allem rechnen.


----------



## GammaRay (19 Oktober 2005)

> Was will uns der Zitierende mit diesem Begriff sagen? Meinst du "NUB-konform selbst editiert, da ich mich an die Spielregeln halte"??


@SEP

Zur Einhaltung der Nutzungsbedingungen selber Unerwünschtes redigiert

 0 GammaRay


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

@gast

Laut Aussage von avanio ist der 29.08. nur das fiktive Buchungsdatum für den ganzen Monat August.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## joachim (20 Oktober 2005)

*AGB gelesen*

Ich habe mal die aktuellen AGB der avanio gelesen.

Da steht unter 1.2.1: 





> .2.1 Tarife ohne vorherige Registrierung des Nutzers:
> 
> Der Vertrag über den Zugang zum Internet kommt im Internet-by-Call-Verfahren mit der Einwahl zustande und wird *für die Dauer der jeweiligen Verbindung* geschlossen. Dem Nutzer werden Nutzungsentgelte für die Dauer der tatsächlichen Nutzung berechnet, d.h. die Gebühren fallen sofort ab Verbindungsaufbau an.



Das ist doch wohl ein klarer Widerspruch zu 1.2.2, worauf man sich ja jetzt hinsichtlich der Mitgliedschaft beruft. Denn die SmartSurfer-Benutzer haben sich doch nicht vorher registriert...

Ist das also ein Eigentor der avanio?


----------



## GammaRay (20 Oktober 2005)

@Gast:

Zum Bet*zensur* mit falscher Abrechnung quickdial:
h##p://***.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18489

Zum Bet*zensur* mit "überraschender" Mitliedschaft avanio:

h**p://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18302/1
h##p://***.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18244.html
h##p://***.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html

Beides in Zusammenhang mit der im Thread-Titel genannten Einwahlnummer





> Dieser 29.08.05 scheint mir soetwas wie ein internes (willkürliches/oder etwa absichtliches?) "Buchungsdatum" dieser Firma zu sein, welches mit dem tatsächlichen Surfverhalten der Geschädigten nichts zu tun hat.




 :thumb: :respekt: So ist es.


----------



## georg1 (20 Oktober 2005)

*auch ich wurde reingelegt*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> @gast
> 
> Laut Aussage von avanio ist der 29.08. nur das fiktive Buchungsdatum für den ganzen Monat August.
> 
> Gruß Reiner




Hallo zusammen 

@reiner1

ich habe gerade eine Beschwerde beim Bundesnetzagentur eingereicht.

Leider konnte ich ein Faxl an collando nicht abseten .

Ich bin mal gespannt was der abrechnungsmonat Oktobert  der Telekom Rechnung ergibt

Gruß Georg


----------



## Reiner1 (20 Oktober 2005)

@gast

Ich habe noch etwas vergessen:

callando: 
Der Geschäftsführer Herr R.*[...]* hat in einem Interview gesagt, daß der smartsurfer nicht an der Änderung des Benutzernamens schuld sei, sondern angeblich Software des Nutzers. Das erscheint mir aber als billige Ausrede. :argue: 

avanio:
Sollte auf der Telekomrechnung bzw dem EVN nur der Posten mit der Grundgebühr auftauchen, dann muß es sich um einen Fehler seitens avanio oder callando handeln.
Grund:  Die community-Mitgliedschaft laut AGB von avanio (vermutlich nicht rechtskonform) durch Ersteinwahl erklärt. Da jede Einwahl aber nach den Bedingungen ja nicht kostenlos ist, muß folglich ein zusätzlicher Posten auf der Rechnung zu avanio auftauchen.

Übrigens waren avanio und callando problemlos über Fax erreichbar. Nur Nexnet möchte wohl keine Faxe.  :roll: 

Gruß Reiner


*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reiner1 (20 Oktober 2005)

*So schlimm sind die gar nicht*

Ich glaube, wir tun der armen Firma avanio Unrecht. Das geht doch schon aus dem folgenden Zitat aus deren AGB hervor:

"
8.5 avanio ist ständig bemüht, seine Nutzer und auch Dritte vor Rechtsverletzungen oder illegalen Inhalten im Internet zu schützen. Nutzer, die Verstöße gegen diese allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen feststellen, werden daher gebeten, sich an den avanio Kundenservice zu wenden.
"

So und jetzt gehen wir alle mal herum und sammeln für avanio damit sie uns weiter schützen können.

Gruß Reiner

 :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

@ Reiner1:

Herr R.*[...]* als Boss von callando sollte lieber seine AGB erklären. Kann ein Geschäftsunfähiger nur durch einmalige Einwahl einer Nummer a u c h Monate später unbefristetes, kostenpflichtiges Mitglied in einer "community" werden? Wie ist hier zu verfahren, wenn sich zum Beispiel ein 13-jähriger einwählt und callando üblicherweise nur eine Telefonummer als unbefristeten "Vertragspartner" hat?

Wer es sich übrigens auch sehr leicht macht, ist web.de als Anbieter des Smartsurfers.
Ich finde im Internet kein einziges Statement von web.de über das zumindest fragwürdige Verhalten eines Internet by Call Anbieters, den sie im Smartsurfer aufgenommen hatten.

Auch c't steht nicht mehr so ganz in meiner Gunst. Ich hatte den Eindruck, das das im c't-magazin geäußerte "Pech gehabt" des c't-Fernsehmitarbeiters Herrn S. auf mich persönlich gemünzt war, nämlich, dass ich vor jeder Call-by-call-Einwahl gefälligst die AGB auf der Homepage des Anbieters durchlesen soll und ich ansonsten selber schuld bin.

Interessant! Eigentlich müßten andere Call-by-call-Anbieter doch nachziehen und ihre AGB ebenfalls rückwirkend ändern und ihre reinen "Internetzugänge" nachträglich mit beliebigen Beiträgen berechnen. 

Warum machen es DSL-Anbieter nicht auch so wie callando/avanio?

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*[edit] avanio callando*

was ist nun das sinvollste gegen die [edit]  vorzugehen :evil:

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Reiner1 (20 Oktober 2005)

@gast

Herr T.R.*[...]* ist Geschäftsführer von callando. Der Geschäftsführer von avanio ist Herr D.G.*[...]*. Wer die Sendung von c`t gesehen hat, und damit die dortige Aussage, daß der Hauptsitz von avanio zur Zeit Wiesbaden statt Dresden sei, kann sich seinen eigenen Reim machen. Bekanntlich ist callando in Wiesbaden.

Bezüglich der Zulässigkeit eines länger laufenden Vertrages im freien call by call bin ich leider überfragt. Es gibt zumindest Aussagen eines RA, daß dies nicht so ist. Um da eine endgültige Klärung zu finden wird ein Prozeß möglicherweise unumgänglich sein. Aber erst soll Nexnet die gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide beantragen.....
Ob man sich in dem Fall, anders als bei einem Dialer damit herausreden könnte, daß es ja der 13jährige Sohn sei, der gewählt hat, bezweifle ich. Da wird die Gegenseite vermutlich mit der Aufsichtspflicht kommen. Aber ich denke, diesen Schachzug benötigt man nicht.

Der Beitrag von c´t war nicht sehr hilfreich, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Immerhin hat es dazu geführt, daß vermutlich eine hohe Zahl an Zuschauern anschließend die Telefonrechnung kontrolliert hat.

Ich benutze selbst den smartsurfer seit mehreren Jahren und hatte außer einem Fall und der jetzigen avanio/callando - Geschichte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme oder falsche Rechnungen.
web.de muß sich natürlich absichern, um nicht nachher irgendwelchen Forderungen von smartsurfer-Benutzern gegenüber zu stehen.
Mittlerweile ist mit der neuesten Version ja auch das Problem von plötzlichen Tarifwechseln geklärt. Alle Anbieter im smartsurfer müssen sich verpflichten, den Tarif bis zum angegebenen Datum nicht zu ändern. Ansonsten müssen sie eine Vertragsstrafe zahlen.

Eine nachträgliche Tarifänderung war es nicht, zumal dies eh verboten ist. Die Tarifänderung muß veröffentlicht werden (im Bundesanzeiger?), was wohl am 1.8.05 der Fall war. Zum 2.8.05 trat dann der neue Tarif in Kraft. Das "Problem" ist aber, daß es keine reine Tarifänderung war, sondern eine geänderte Vertragsform (s.o.). 

Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, daß alles über die gleiche Einwahlnummer stattfand, dann finde ich das schon sehr "bemerkenswert". :wall:

Gruß Reiner

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## GammaRay (20 Oktober 2005)

Mal wanz ganz anderes:

callando schreibt im bekannten Musterbrief


> Die callando...führt für verschiedene Internet Service Provider das Inkasso- und Mahnwesen durch



Sehr interessant.

Kann mir einer der juristisch beschlagenen Mitleser etwas auf die Sprünge helfen, welches Gericht in Wiesbaden oder Hessen  zuständig wäre für die Inkassoerlaubnis der Callando? Nachdem das weitere Inkasso über nexnet läuft, wäre ja gut zu wissen, ob für Callando eine Inkassoerlaubnis existiert.

GammaRay

PS. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an der Jurist für die Veröffentlichung der vielen kleine Tricks und Kniffe im Geldwäschethread, die mir neben reichlich Lachern auch beruflich viel gebracht haben.  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*callando und avanio*

trotz zusage von callando die gebühr nicht mehr zu erheben
wird weiter fleissig die gebühr von 4.50 plus mwst erhoben


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2005)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tarifänderung muß veröffentlicht werden (im Bundesanzeiger?), was wohl am 1.8.05 der Fall war.



Veröffentlicht wird im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur. Leider sind die Amtsblätter nicht im Internet erhältlich, nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/3744.pdf
Laut Seite 23 wurden -am 27.07.05- AGB+Nutzungsbedingungen veröffentlicht, irgendjemand hier mit Zugang zum Amtsblatt?


----------



## joachim (20 Oktober 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Seite 23 wurden -am 27.07.05- AGB+Nutzungsbedingungen veröffentlicht, irgendjemand hier mit Zugang zum Amtsblatt?



Das werden die aktuellen AGB sein, das Datum stimmt mit den Angaben im c't-Artikel überein. Interessant wäre für mich aber, welche AGB denn vorher veröffentlicht worden sind (bzw. ob es vorher andere AGB gab).

Der Dienst scheint ja zum 1.6. gestartet zu sein - da müsste es doch vorher auch schon eine Veröffentlichung gegeben haben, oder dauert es wohl vom Einreichen bis zum Veröffentlichen bei der Bundesnetzagentur so lange?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich sind die recht flott mit dem veröffentlichen. Mein Link oben ist das Inhaltsverzeichnis für 2005 dort habe ich nur auf Seite 23 was zur gesuchten Firma gefunden. 
Unter Jahresinhaltsverzeichnisse
findest Du die Verzeichnisse der anderen Jahre, musst dort mal nachschauen ob die vor 2005 schon mal Bedingungen veröffentlicht hatten.

2004 habe ich nix gefunden.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

Nun, eines ist sicher:

Der sich auf AGB beruft, muss
belegen, welche Fassung der AGB
vor bzw. bei Vertragsschluss
vom Vertragspartner zur Kenntnis genommen und
vom Vertragspartner akzeptiert (gewollt)
Vertragsbestandteil geworden ist.

Danach folgt dann noch die Frage, ob die (nur dann) wirksam einbezogene Klausel inhaltlich überhaupt wirksam ist ...

Da scheint es ja wohl Angriffs-/Diskussionspunkte zu geben ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

*zu avanio das ist die mail wo man bekommt nach einer mail*

AUTOMAIL

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail an avanio und Ihr Interesse an unserer avanio.net Community.

Mit der avanio.net Community Mitgliedschaft haben Sie für einen geringen monatlichen Grundpreis viele Vorteile und zusätzliche Dienstleistungen!

Ihre eingegangene Mail beantworten wir innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage. Bitte haben Sie so lange Geduld und sehen Sie von mehrfachen Anfragen (auch per Fax oder Post) ab!

Möchten Sie die avanio.net Community kündigen? Eine E-Mail unter Angabe Ihrer Rufnummer reicht aus!

Ansonsten erfahren Sie alle Informationen direkt im Internet unter www.avanio.com.


----------



## Reiner1 (20 Oktober 2005)

*Tarifänderung bei callando*

Eine Frage, die sich mir als callando-Betroffenem stellt, und für die ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe, ist:

Darf ein Internetprovider, falls bei der Einwahl die Benutzerdaten nicht eindeutig sind, den Kunden einfach über einen anderen (natürlich wesentlich teureren) Tarif verbinden, den der Kunde nie genommen hätte?  Selbst wenn dies so in den AGB steht, der Kunde aber praktisch keine Chance hatte, die vor Einwahl zur Kenntnis zu nehmen?

Nach meinem Rechtsverständnis dürfte in diesem Fall, gerade wenn mehrere Tarife über die gleiche Nummer angeboten werden, keine Verbindung stattfinden.

Übertragen hieße das ja, daß man bei einem Mißverständnis statt eines bestellten Mercedes A-Klasse auch einen Maybach liefern könnte. Gut, das wäre ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, wenn man ihn nicht bezahlen müsste.  :roll: 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2005)

Kleine offtopic-Frage zur steuerlichen Situation von Admins und GF 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123229#123229


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Tarifänderung bei callando*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ein Internetprovider, falls bei der Einwahl die Benutzerdaten nicht eindeutig sind, den Kunden einfach über einen anderen (natürlich wesentlich teureren) Tarif verbinden, den der Kunde nie genommen hätte?





			
				BGB §312e schrieb:
			
		

> Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 1.  angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner     Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann


Ist doch eigentlich recht deutlich, zumindest in den Augen eines Nicht-Juristen wie mir.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Lässt es avanio wirklich zu einem Prozess kommen?*

Hat  hier eigentlich schon jemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid von avanio, nexnet oder dergleichen bekommen?

Oder hat schon mal jemand (persönlich) mit einem Anwalt über die ganze Sache geredet und geklärt wie so ein Prozess ausgehen würde.

Mittlerweile hab ich nämlich auch die erste Mahnung von nexnet bekommen. Aber da ich mich zum letzten mal vor dem 2.8. eingewählt habe, habe ich gute Lust das mal auf einen Prozess ankommen zu lassen. Allerdings hab ich doch etwas Angst, dass avanio da irgendwie doch noch ein Ass im Ärmel hat. Ich bin armer Student, einen solchen Prozeß zu verlieren wäre mein finanzieller Ruin


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> *BGB §312e*
> Ist doch eigentlich recht deutlich, zumindest in den Augen eines Nicht-Juristen wie mir.


Anderer Paragraf, deutlichere Antwort:

Var. 1:
Es ist nicht vereinbart, dass statt A-Klasse auch Maybach geliefert werden kann.
Dann kann das eben auch nicht.

Var. 2:
Es ist über AGB vereinbart, dass statt A-Klasse ein Maybach auch geht. Dann gilt § 308 Ziff. 4 BGB:





> In Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ist insbesondere unwirksam (...)
> 4. 	(Änderungsvorbehalt)
> die Vereinbarung eines Rechts des Verwenders, die versprochene Leistung zu ändern oder von ihr abzuweichen, wenn nicht die Vereinbarung der Änderung oder Abweichung unter Berücksichtigung der Interessen des Verwenders für den anderen Vertragsteil zumutbar ist; (...)


Also i.E.: Geht wohl auch nicht, insbes. nicht gegenüber Verbrauchern.

Var. 3:
Es ist einzelvertraglich (ohne AGB) Entsprechendes vereinbart worden. Das könnte sogar klappen - aber beweisen muss dies der, der sich darauf beruft.

Well ....


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Mahnung NEXNET*

Hallo, mich betrifft ebendso das callando/ananio Problem. Habe bei beiden Firmen widerrufen, aber keine Antwort(en) bekommen. Habe jetzt eine erste Mahnung bekommen über 5,22 EUR plus Mahngeb.. Auf der neusten Telekomrechnung erscheint der Betrag von 4,50 netto nicht mehr. Was ist nun zu tun


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Nextnetmahnung ist eingetroffen!
Was maßen die sich eigendlich an? Eine Gutschrift sollte es sein und nun wird ein höherrer Betrag verlangt als ursprünglich auf der T-Rechnung stand. Nach Mahngebüren wird gar nicht erst aufgeschlüsselt. Ich schätze so langsam ist eine Anzeige fällig.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

^^aso, +1,5€ Mahnkosten steht auf der Rückseite. Sehs trotzdem nicht ein!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Um noch mal auf das Muster der Strafanzeige zurück zu kommen*

Ist der auf Seite 13 (unten) dieses Threads gepostete Anzeigentext eigentlich einwandfrei so zu benutzen, ohne dass ich mir auf Grund der darin formulierten Tatsachen selber einen Strick drehe?
Denn nachdem ich an die beteiligten Unternehmen bereits die notwendigen Einwände, etc. geschickt habe, ziehe ich eine Anzeige durchaus in Erwägung. Allerdings möchte ich mich dabei wie gesagt nicht selbst irgendeiner Straftat (o.Ä.) schuldig machen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Anzeige*

Ich habe auch bereits Anzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen von Callando und Avanio erstattet per Brief an die Staatsanwaltschaft.

Was soll dem Anzeigeerstatter den passieren? Die rechtliche Würdigung der mitgeteilten Tatsachen obliegt der Staatsanwaltschaft. Wenn die Tatsachen nicht erstunken und erlogen sind, steht doch keine Falschanzeige im Raum!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

selbes problem:

callando gebühr zurückbekommen ud avanio nicht. 
obwohl ich callando am 6.10. die von ohnen verlangte rechnung gefaxt habe.

und nun nexnet mahnung.

hab da mal angerufen und die meinen man soll sich an avanio wenden !
geiles vorgehen erinnert mich ans bermuda dreieck!

hab mal versucht bei der staatsanwaltschaft dresden anzurufen aber die sind erst am montag wieder erreichbar!

hier die nummer :
0351 4462060

werd mich da mal schlau machen was die so unternehemen und das dann callando an den kopf scmeißen !

Übrigens callandos hotline zieht um! erst ab montag wieder erreichbar !?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Sorry !
hab natürlich die avanio gebühr sperren lassen und werde deshalb angemahnt !


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute! *heul*
Habe auch das Avanio-Problem. Hab letzten Monat per Einschreiben Widerspruch eingelegt und nun eine Mahnung bekommen. Bei Callando habe ich übrgigens noch nie jemand am Service-Telefon erreicht, weder bei der 0800-Nr. noch bei der kostenpflichtigen. Das ist echt ne Sauerei!
Habe auch bei Nexnet angeufen und auch mir haben sie gesagt, dass ich bezahlen soll, weil sonst die Gebühren immer mehr werden...
Hab auch diesen Monat wieder 4,50 von Callando auf der Rechnung, habe wieder ein Einschreiben geschickt.
Bei der Telekom haben sie gesagt, ich soll mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden, aber die wollen auch Geld für ihre Beratung.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Ich nochmal.
Ich habe übrigens schon mal ne Antwort von Callando bekommen. Darins stand aber nur, dass ihnen zur Bearbeitung noch Daten fehlen, die ich ihnen faxen soll, mitsamt der Telefnrechnung. Hab ich sogar brav gemacht.
Ich hab Angst, dass ich die nie wieder los werde. Langsam hab ich schon Angst, den Smart Surfer zu benutzen, weil ja wieder sowas dabei rauskommen könnte!
Hab an Callando geschrieben, dass sie nicht berechtigt sind, eine Grundgebühr von mir zu fordern und dass ich nicht mehr auf ihre Schreiben antworten werde und erneute Forderungen nicht bezahlen werde, weil ich ihre Srvices nicht nutze.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

Also ich hab schon öfters jemanden erreicht man muss halt hartnäckig bleiben und immer wieder anrufen.
aber es hilft eh nicht weiter, letztes mal erzählte mir so´ne tussi dass avanio ja schon von anfang an gebührenpflichtig sei (FALSCH!) und ich für sachen zahlen muss die ich benutze und ähnliches blabla.

dann meinte ich habe kein bock mich mit ihr zu streiten da sie ja eh "nur" im call-center arbeitet und sie mir nicht weiterhilft

worauf sie voll pampig: von wegen ich wüsste gar nicht was sie für ne ausbildung hätte und warscheinlich ne höhere wie ich und legte auf !

ICH glaube langsam liegen auch bei Callando die nerven blank!

hab jetzt übrigens nen link von diesem forum an dei verbraucherzentrale geschickt und nachgefragt was sie darüber wissen.

und wegen mahngebühren lies mal im 
www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de
unter
Nexnet / Callando /Avanio - Juristisch geschicktes Vorgehen gegen (unberechtigte) Forderungen dieser Firmen

ich für meinen Teil leg mich zurück und lass die justiz arbeiten hab langsam eh kein bock mehr mich wegen 5€ monatelang rumzuplagen!


----------



## SEP (21 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt übrigens nen link von diesem forum an dei verbraucherzentrale geschickt und nachgefragt was sie darüber wissen.


:rotfl: Einiges, wetten?


----------



## abstract (21 Oktober 2005)

das hoffe ich ja!

aber auf deren seiten findet man nix !?

also mal gucken


----------



## abstract (21 Oktober 2005)

[edit]
ich glaube das würde stimmung in den laden bringen !
juuuhuuuu
heehe

_unqualifizierte  Aufforderung gelöscht , weitere  Postings dieser Art 
werden/wurden  kommentarlos gelöscht , siehe NUB
modaction _


----------



## Reiner1 (21 Oktober 2005)

*immer mit der Ruhe*

Nach meinen Informationen und den Angaben altehrwürdiger Mitglieder dieses forums  :tröst:  bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß der Boden 
auf dem sich callando und avanio befinden, ziemlich dünn ist.

Vorausgesetzt, die Widersprüche sind nachweisbar bei den Firmen eingegangen, würde ich einfach abwarten. Man versucht einfach, durch unterschiedliche, teils unsinnige Antworten zu verwirren, bzw. mit Hilfe von nexnet Ängste zu schüren. Wahrscheinlich zahlt wohl ein Großteil, wenn die Drahungen nur massiv genug sind.
Wenn callando, avanio, oder nexnet zuviel Geld hat, sollen sie mir gerne den Mahnbescheid schicken. Nur her damit...

Wen es interessiert...ich habe über meinen Fall bei ciao einen Bericht geschrieben. Einfach nach callando suchen.

Egal wie die Sache weiter geht, die Firmen haben immerhin erreicht, daß ich dem Forum wohl erhalten bleibe bis man mich hinaus wirft.   

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner1 (21 Oktober 2005)

Da hat doch der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen: natürlich Drohungen statt Drahungen...


----------



## georg1 (21 Oktober 2005)

*wieder eine Rechnung mit avanio Grundgebühr*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat doch der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen: natürlich Drohungen statt Drahungen...



@ Reiner1

An Hallo an die Runde,

ich habe gerade Info bekommen dass ich wieder die Grundgebühr bezahlen muss. So langsam geht es mir auf den Keks. 

Ich werde die Gebühr wieder zurückfordern

 :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Datenschutz*

Da die Firma Avanio erst seit dem 1.8.05 im HR Dresden eingetragen ist stellt sich mir die Frage wem die IbC Nr. davor gehörte. Avanio kann es schlecht sein. Da ich mich im Juni zuletzt unter der Nr. eingewählt habe und damit kostenlos Mitgleid in einer Kommune wurde, muss dorch jemand meine Tel.-Nr. gegen meine Willen an Avanio weitergegeben haben. 
Ich weiß zwar, daß Datenschutz nicht so schwer wiegt wie Betrug, aber das hat es doch bei vielen erst ermöglicht, die sich nach dem 1.8. gar nicht mehr eingewählt haben. Die Kommune im Juni kann noch nicht zu Avanio gehört haben, hat sie zu Callando gehört? 
Wurde meine 'kostenlose' Mitgliedschaft also an eine andere Firme mit einer kostenpfichtigen Mitgliedschaft übertagen ohne mich zu informieren?

Fragen über Fragen.

Das Verhalten von web.de ist mir auch vollkommen unverständlich. Wieso machen sie die Nutzer des SmartSurfer nicht darauf aufmerksam, schließlich fragen sie vor dem Download nach der email!

Mein FAX an Avanio kam übrigends beim ersten Versuch durch, aber es wurde zu Callando weitergeleitet. Die werden schon wissen warum.

Am Wochenende werden ich meine Anzeige gg Avanio ausformulieren und in div. Foren posten damit möglichst viele voe Euch eine Vorlage haben. Die schon hier gepostete passt nicht ganz auf meinen Fall.

PS: Wer sich nicht wehrt lebt verkehrt!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Das Verhalten von web.de ist mir auch vollkommen unverständlich. Wieso machen sie die Nutzer des SmartSurfer nicht darauf aufmerksam, schließlich fragen sie vor dem Download nach der email!


http://www2.smartsurfer.web.de/


> Mit der zertifizierten Tarifsicherheit prüft WEB.DE alle Anbieter im SmartSurfer auf Seriösität und Gültigkeit Ihrer Tarife.
> ...
> Zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit
> Unter den Internet-by-Call-Anbietern am Markt tummeln sich leider ein paar schwarze Schafe. Zu Ihrem Schutz hat WEB.DE daher allen Anbietern im SmartSurfer auferlegt, ihre Tarife mitsamt eines verbindlichen Gültigkeitsdatums zu nennen und sich mit den Bedingungen der SmartSurfer Tarif-Policy einverstanden zu erklären.


seit wann steht denn das dort so?
( Persönlich kenne ich Smartsurfer nicht, DSL-Flat )  

cp

PS: geht das nach der Devise " Einem geschenkten Gaul...." ?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das Verhalten von web.de ist mir auch vollkommen unverständlich. Wieso machen sie die Nutzer des SmartSurfer nicht darauf aufmerksam, schließlich fragen sie vor dem Download nach der email!


Worauf sollen sie aufmerksam machen?

Der SmartSurfer lässt zwei Einstellungen zu: "Mit Anmeldung" und "ohne Anmeldung" - mehr ist nicht vorgesehen.

Habe ich mir Verbindungen anzeigen lassen, die "ohne Anmeldung" geschaltet sind, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass die weiteren Angaben (Preis/Minute oder Sekunde, Einwahlgebühr, Abrechnungstakt) stimmen. Denn zu diesen Angaben schließe ich meinen IbC-Vertrag.

Alles andere ist erst mal nicht mein Problem.

Smart-Surfer-FAQ bei web.de (Links auf "Funktionen klicken - Verlinkung klappt nicht):





> *Warnt bei Tarifzeitenwechsel*
> Sollte sich der Tarif eines Anbieters verändern, informiert Sie der SmartSurfer durch ein eingeblendetes Fenster auf Ihrem Monitor. Daneben bietet er Ihnen eine eventuell günstigere Verbindungsmöglichkeit als Alternative an. So sind Sie über Kostenveränderungen immer im Bilde!
> 
> *Verwaltet auch anmeldepflichtige Anbieter*
> ...


----------



## SEP (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann steht denn das dort so?
> ( Persönlich kenne ich Smartsurfer nicht, DSL-Flat )


Seit mehreren Monaten mindestens - das habe ich Anfang des Jahres schon mal dort gelesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Seit mehreren Monaten mindestens - das habe ich Anfang des Jahres schon mal dort gelesen.


dann war das mit der Zertifizierung wohl ein Satz mit x...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf sollen sie aufmerksam machen?



Auf die gebührenpflichtige Kommune die nicht mit IbC vereinbar ist. Die meisten werden es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben!


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die gebührenpflichtige Kommune die nicht mit IbC vereinbar ist. Die meisten werden es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben!


Was ich meinte, war:

Entweder der SmartSurfer hat einfach Mist erzählt, nämlich eine "Kommune" als Einzel-IbC dargestellt - darauf machen die aber wohl nicht etwa aufmerksam, sondern streichen diese Verbindung aus dem Angebot.

Oder: Der SmartSurfer hat hierauf hingewiesen (was ich mir nach meiner Kenntnis dieses Programms nicht vorstellen kann), weil Web.de es wusste - dann haben die User nicht aufgepasst.

Ich meine, Web.de ist einfach nicht so bescheuert, seinen Usern bewusst andere Verbindungsdaten anzugeben, als diese tatsächlich sind. Welchen Vorteil hätten die? 

Zumindest so weit ich das System genutzt habe, ist nicht erkennbar, dass der Verbindungsempfänger überhaupt erkennt, dass die Verbindung NICHT von Hand, sondern über den SmartSurfer entstanden ist. dass Web.de dafür Geld bekäme, habe ich nicht feststellen können.

Warum also sollte Web.de hier bewusst Unsinn schalten lassen?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...Warum also sollte Web.de hier bewusst Unsinn schalten lassen?



Das meine ich damit nicht. Ich meine nur, daß web.de seine Benutzer über den [] duch a. und C. aufmerksam machen sollte. Web.de hat sich sicher nichts zu schulden kommen lassen und hat mit dem A...Club nichts zu tun. Da aber der SmartSurfer offensichtlich entgegen den Bedingungen von web.de zum Abschluß einer über IbC hinausgehenden Mitgliedschaft mißbraucht, würde ich es sehr begrüßen wenn web.de seine Nutzer eben genau über diesen Vorgang aufmerksam machen würde.

*[Virenscanner: Ein "Wort" entfernt]*


----------



## joachim (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Datenschutz*



> Web.de hat sich sicher nichts zu schulden kommen lassen und hat mit dem A...Club nichts zu tun.



Ob web.de so unschuldig an der Misere für die SmartSurfer-Kunden ist, hängt in erster Linie davon ab, ob in der Mitteilung von avanio die AGB beigefügt waren. Immerhin geht daraus ja hervor, dass es Tarife mit einer automatischen Mitgliedschaft gibt. Sollten die AGB web.de vorgelegen haben, wäre der Eintrag in den SmartSurfer möglicherweise auch auf einen Fehler seitens web.de zurückzuführen (... was aber nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass sie hierfür haften müssten).

Daraus folgt andererseits aber auch nicht, dass für die SmartSurfer-Benutzer die AGB wirksam wurden, zumal aus weiter oben aufgeführten Gründen die Bestimmungen des §305a BGB hier m.E. nicht anwendbar sind.



> Da aber der SmartSurfer offensichtlich entgegen den Bedingungen von web.de zum Abschluß einer über IbC hinausgehenden Mitgliedschaft mißbraucht, würde ich es sehr begrüßen wenn web.de seine Nutzer eben genau über diesen Vorgang aufmerksam machen würde.



Ob avanio gegen die Bestimmungen von web.de verstoßen hat, kann man auch nur dann beurteilen, wenn man diese Bedingungen für Anbieter von Ende Mai/Anfang Juni vorliegen hätte. Hat die jemand?

Die "Zertifizierung" mit Vertragsstrafe gibt es meines Wissens wohl erst seit dem avanio-Ärger.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## NACHBARWI (21 Oktober 2005)

Eine Erklärung von web.de wäre überfällig. Warum nehmen sie avanio und callando kommentarlos raus, updaten ihren smartsurfer, bietet unversehens "zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit" und geben für Smartsurfer-Kunden keine Erklärung ob ihrer plötzlichen Emsigkeit?


----------



## Greenhorn (21 Oktober 2005)

Web.de scheint sich inzwischen immer damit herauszureden, dass man angeblich die Tarife-Update-Funktion nicht oft genug benutzt hat. 
Und die "Zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit" kam erst, als das Kind mit callando und avanio schon in den Brunnen gefallen war (war vermutlich eine Reaktion auf die Reaktion der wütenden Kunden). Darüber was diese "ZT" denn nun Tolles bieten soll und was mit den bösen Buben, die dagegen verstoßen, passiert, wird man im Unklaren gelassen.

Ein schönes Beispiel, wieviel die ZT wert ist - und was ihr unbedingt auch auf eurer Telefonrechnung nachprüfen solltet!!! -  ist jetzt aktuell der Tarif access2surf X von der Firma access2surf (bei easynet). Bis zum 05.10. galt noch ein billiger Tarif von zeitweise 0,05 Cent/Min., seit dem 06.10. gilt der neue Tarif von generell 2,99 Cent/Min. (siehe hier)
Der 1ste Hammer ist, dass der Smartsurfer diesen Tarif, wie auf meiner Smartsurfer-Liste klar zu sehen, noch bis zum 12.10. unter dem alten Tarifpreis hat laufen lassen, trotz "ZT"!!!!!! Da kommt so richtig Vorfreude auf die nächste Telefonrechnung auf ... :evil: 
Hammer No. 2 aber ist, dass mir in der Telefonrechnung für diesen Tarif  für den Abrechnungszeitraum vom 16.09. bis zum 03.10. anscheinend der neue Preis von 2.99 Cent/Min. berechnet wird!!!!! Sorry, ich hab schon die Sachen mit callando/avanio/nexnet am Hals, da hab ich keinen Nerv mehr, mich auch noch mit der mittlerweile berühmt-berüchtigten Abrechnungsfirma mit dem Namen einer Einhandschußwaffe rumzuschlagen ....  :cry:

Auch wenn es gleich wieder weg ist, will ich es jetzt einfach rauslassen: ICH HABE EINFACH KEINEN BOCK MEHR AUF DIESE _* [edit]*_  ... Mein Rat: legt euch möglichst schnell eine Flatrate bei einem seriösen Anbieter zu. Ansonsten werdet ihr dauernd beschissen.  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x

_*editiert modaction *_


----------



## joachim (21 Oktober 2005)

*Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen*

Ich habe mittlerweile mit dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen Kontakt per Mail und per Telefon aufgenommen. Es besteht Interesse, die Angelegenheit zu verfolgen, aber natürlich müssen die Informationen zuvor so recherchiert werden, dass sie ggf. auch beweiskräftig sind.

Daher meine Frage:
Wer hat bislang auf einen Widerspruch hin von avanio/callando eine Antwort bekommen, derzufolge er dennoch die Grundgebühr für den Tarif vanio.flexi (5,22 EUR) zahlen muss? 
Wer hat bislang auf einen Widerspruch hin von avanio/callando eine Antwort bekommen, derzufolge es sich um einen Software-/Abrechnungsfehler handelt und er nicht zahlen müsse? 

Es geht hier nur um die Mitgliedschafts-Grundgebühr, nicht um Abrechnungen für Tarife wie den Aktiv1. Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, zu welchen Zeiten und ggf. mit welcher Software (SmartSurfer? andere LCR?) Einwahlen stattgefunden haben.

Es wäre prima, wenn ich jeweils eine Kopie des Schriftwechsels (als PDF, eingescannt als Bilddatei oder per Post) mit der Erlaubnis, diese dem Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen mitsamt der Adresse des Betroffenen vorlegen zu dürfen, erhalten könnte. 

Antworten zwecks Austausch von Mail-/Postadresse bitte per "Persönliche Nachrichten" an mich, da Mailadressen hier ja lt. NUB nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## abstract (21 Oktober 2005)

also ich habe von callando so ein schreiben bekommen und habe auch den betrag ( nach 2 monaten) zurückbekommen 

von avanio kam nur nach dem ich das standardschreiben aus dem forum hingefaxt habe (von wegen nie mitglied geworden und nur im juni 1mal benutzt etc.) dass sie mir gekündigt hätten und blabla und dann kam von callando was, dass sie die rechnung bräuchten und seit dem (6.Oktober) ist stille!

Heute kam mahnung von nexnet wegen avanio ( 6,72€)

wenn sie was davon brauchen schicke ich es ihnen gerne zu

ROCK ON


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher jedenfalls ist folgendes:

Das Update des Smartsurfers Mitte August hat das
sog. Gültigkeitsdatum mitgebracht 
erst ab diesem Zeitpunkt wurden Tarife mit einem Gültigkeitsdatum versehen!


			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber was diese "ZT" denn nun Tolles bieten soll und was mit den bösen Buben, die dagegen verstoßen, passiert, wird man im Unklaren gelassen.


Was dann passiert kannst du hier nachlesen
http://img.web.de/v/smartsurfer3/Tarif-Policy_050817.pdf

10.000 Euro Vertragsstrafe ,
beim 3. Mal folgt dann der Rausschmiss...
im Fall avanio eher eine unerhebliche Summe
wenn man bedenkt was evt. für ein Gewinn erzielt wurde


Warte auch auf Rückmeldung seitens Avanio
Hatte anfang des Monats per Fax widersprochen und 
bis jetzt nichts von denen gehört.. 

Viele Grüsse


----------



## NACHBARWI (22 Oktober 2005)

Habe NUR an callando geschrieben und Post von avanio bekommen: "unsere avanio.net Community - Ihre avanio.net Community - unsere avanio.net Community" ..."aus Kulanzgründen"  etc. gekündigt.
Den "jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag" , von dem im avanio-Schreiben die Rede ist, hatte und habe ich einbehalten (=nicht bezahlt) und dies callando per Einschreiben mit Rückschein so auch mitgeteilt. 
Nun soll ich "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" den "jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag" in einer der nächsten T-Com Abrechnungen erstattet bekommen.
Wie bitte?
Ich bekomme einen "jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag", den ich weder anerkannt noch bezahlt habe, zurückerstattet?
Wie kann ich mich dagegen wehren, dass ich etwas "erstattet" bekomme, was ich einbehalten habe?

Einzige Einwahl am 04.06.05
Bisher einzig strittige Abrechnung: T-Com Oktober 05 (8,46 € netto) wg. avanio Internetzugang 29.08.05

Apropos:
Aus dem Schreiben von avanio.net:
"Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass Sie unsere avanio.net Community Tarife nicht mehr nutzen sollten. Bei einer erneuten Einwahl werden Sie automatisch wieder Mitglied."

Kann man hilfsweise nicht irgendwie vorsätzlich dermaßen gegen die AGB von callando/avanio verstoßen, damit man definitiv nie wieder unfreiwilliges "Mitglied" dieser "Community" wird?

Wenn es etwas helfen würde, wäre ich gegenüber meinem "Anbieter" der "Community" sehr gerne wahlweise bewußt ordinär, ausfallend und unsachlich, damit er mich mit seinen "interessanten Zusatzdiensten" zukünftig verschonen würde.

Vorschläge erbeten, aber keine kriminellen Dinger, versteht sich!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

hallo, heute kam ein Brief von Callando. Ich habe am 30.9. meine "Mitgliedschaft" gekündigt und heute schrieb mir Callando:#
wir haben Ihre Rechnung überprüft und haben keinen Fehler festgestellt. ...Bitte haben Sie verständniss, dass wir als Abrechnungsunternehmen keine rechtlichen Beurterilungen von Vertragsabschlüssen durchführen können...,.Bitte Überweisen Sie den jetzigen Rechnungsbeitrag auf Ihrer T-Com Rechnung, da Sie sonst in unseren Mahnverlauf weitergegeben werden....
ZU dem Fall. Ich habe seit einigen Monaten DSL ( FLATRATE) , hatte aber bis Juni/ Juli den Smart Surfer genutzt und wohl auch öfter Callando...und damit dann die Mitgliedschaft bekommen. Nun stellt sich die Frage, abwarten oder nochmal kündigen bzw. schreiben...


----------



## joachim (22 Oktober 2005)

martin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe am 30.9. meine "Mitgliedschaft" gekündigt



Hast du tatsächlich die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt? Das könnte man dann ja als Anerkenntnis sehen, dass ein solcher Vertrag bestanden hat. Eine fristgerechte Kündigung würde dann nach deren AGB erst zu Ende Oktober erfolgen, so dass man dir also insgesamt drei Monate Grundgebühr berechnen könnte.

Oder hast du in deinem Schreiben auch deutlich gemacht, dass du niemals einen Vertrag über eine Mitgliedschaft eingegangen bist? 



			
				martin schrieb:
			
		

> und heute schrieb mir Callando:#
> wir haben Ihre Rechnung überprüft und haben keinen Fehler festgestellt.



Das scheint das Standardschreiben zu sein. 



			
				martin schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Überweisen Sie den jetzigen Rechnungsbeitrag auf Ihrer T-Com Rechnung, da Sie sonst in unseren Mahnverlauf weitergegeben werden....



Ich habe meine Zahlung rückbuchen lassen und werde kommenden Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht nachgeben, zumal m.E. die AGB nicht wirksam vereinbart wurden und somit nicht Vertragsbestandteil sind.
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich übrigens auch nicht gekündigt...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mal wieder Post von Avanio bekommen.
Kurze Info dazu:
Ich bin auch Mitglied von dieser Community.
Habe Widersprochen was Sie mir mit einer Kulanzkündigung bestätigt haben (Kam halt dieses Standartschreiben).
Habe dagegen Widersprochen weil ich keine Kulanzkündigung akzeptiere, da ich mich bei denen nicht eingewählt habe (nach dem 1.8.05). Außerdem forderte ich Schadensersatz für Porto, Telefonkosten...
Und heute kam genau das gleiche Schreiben zurück mit der Kulanzkündigung vom ersten mal.

Das zeigt das die sich den Schriftverkehr überhaupt nicht durchlesen und darauf eingehen. Wieder ein Punkt mehr für meine Anzeige die ich wohl erstatten werde.

Gruß
MB


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo. ich habe keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis gefordert, wohl aber einen Widerruf mit Einschreiben gestartet. Avanio und Callando antwortet gar nicht, nexnet fordert aber per Mahnung. Habe ich da eine chance durchzukommen, sollte es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen. Hab langsam die Faxen dicke wegen 5EUR so ein Theater.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich da eine chance durchzukommen, sollte es zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen. .


Auf die Frage erwartest du doch wohl keine Antwort, lies den Thread, mehr kann und darf 
dazu nicht gesagt werden. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
bin leider auch erst durch den ct Beitrag auf diese Riesensauerrei aufmerksam geworden.In meiner Sept. Abrechnung wurden 4,50 Euro für Avanio abgerechnet.Im Juli war ich erstmals eingeloggt unter ...1515 mit normaler Abrechnung.Auf der Oct.Rechnung ist nichts.
Bin ich da jetzt dieser [ edit]  "Community " beigetreten oder ist das nur ein einmaliger völlig überzogener Tarif von diesem [ edit].Smartsurfer sagt ich war zum Abrechnungszeitraum nicht im Netz(habe kein EVN).Ich habe leider zur Zeit so viel im die Ohren das ich mich mit diesem [ edit] nicht auch noch herumschlagen kann (geht sicher vielen so).
Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben was ich jetzt machen soll,ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mir den ganzen Threat durchzulesen(sorry).
Bitte um Hilfe da meine Nerven z.Zt. eh nicht die besten sind.
Eines steht aber jetzt schon fest,das werde ich diesem [ edit] nicht vergessen,denn Zeit ist oft wertvoller als Geld.
Gruß Betty
PS:da man solche "Firmen" nicht mit dieser Masche durchkommen lassen darf will ich das Geld auch zurückfordern.Habe ich da Chancen?,...und was muß ich machen?

_ Fäkalausdrücke  gelöscht und aus rechtlichen Gründen  editiert modaction _


----------



## joachim (22 Oktober 2005)

Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben was ich jetzt machen soll,ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mir den ganzen Threat durchzulesen(sorry).
> [...]
> ...und was muß ich machen?


Genau das: Den Thread lesen. Oder glaubst du wirklich, die Schreiber haben Lust und Zeit, das Ganze noch einmal zu dokumentieren, so dass die Leute, die sich die Zeit nehmen, den Thread zu lesen, alles 7mal lesen müssen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

*@joachim*

in meinem Fax ( Kündigung), habe ich deutlich geschrieben das ich nicht  irgendeiner Mitgliedschaft annehme da ich keinerlei Vertragsverhältniss eingegangen bin. Und ich habe geschrieben das ich auch keine Verträge anerkenne und trotzdem kündige, eine kleine Zwickmühle, ich weiß. Aber eigendlich deutlich genug...


----------



## thomasloosmann (22 Oktober 2005)

Moin & hallo ! Hatte vor 3/4 Wochen callando/aviano ziemlich straight angeschrieben, damals hatte man mir am Tel. bei callando mitgeteilt, daß aviano meine angebliche Mitgliedschaft schon zurückgezogen hatte, habe das nicht soohne weiteres geglaubt. Habe vorgestern ein Schreiben von aviano erhalten, daß diese mir über T`com die Gebühren ( € 5,22) erstatten. Auf der letzten Re. auch keine weitere Belastung betr. Mitgliedschaft oder dergl.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

Frage an die Betroffenen: gibt es irgendjemanden, der nicht über smartsurfer an diese ungewollte 
"Mitgliedschaft" geraten ist. Ich denke nicht, da weder teltarif noch sonst einer der klassischen Auskunftseiten
diesen Anbieter vorher   auch nur erwähnt hat, bis heute nur auf den Forenseiten in Form von Beschwerden. 

Insofern ist web.de  m.E den Betroffenen eine  offizielle Entschuldigung schuldig. 
(auch wenn juristisch nichts vorzuwerfen sein sollte/kann) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
es geht mir eigentlich vorrangig um die Frage ob man sich auf jeden Fall in dieser ...."community" befindet wenn man sich über callando/aviano eingewählt hat,oder ob das mit den 4,50 Euro auch nur ein "einmaliger" Tarif sein kann.
Eine Sauerei ist es so oder so...
Gruß

..und wenn ich zum lesen Zeit finde werde ich es auch tun...


----------



## Greenhorn (22 Oktober 2005)

Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich da jetzt dieser [ edit]  "Community " beigetreten oder ist das nur ein einmaliger völlig überzogener Tarif von diesem [ edit].


Sagen wir's mal so: Du bist der lustigen avanio.net-Community beigetreten worden. Willkommen im Club! Schau dich ruhig um: Nur fröhliche Leute hier ...  :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 
Und was du jetzt auf deiner Rechnung findest, ist dein "Mitgliedsbeitrag". Den wirst du wohl auf allen kommenden Rechnungen finden, wenn du nichts dagegen unternimmst. Also nicht doch ein wenig Zeit in die Recherche investieren ? 


			
				Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Smartsurfer sagt ich war zum Abrechnungszeitraum nicht im Netz(habe kein EVN).


Musst du auch nicht. Das ist eine Pauschalabrechnung (üblicherweise der 29te ab 0:00 für 1 Minute), da Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag (ich hasse dieses Wort inzwischen!!!) für den ganzen Monat.


			
				Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer einen Tipp geben was ich jetzt machen soll,ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mir den ganzen Threat durchzulesen(sorry).


Im Verbraucherschutz-Forum wirst du äußerst hilfreiche Postings von "condor" finden. Leider ist das Forum nicht gerade übersichtlich und auch nicht sehr stabil, aber ich kann dir versichern, dass es die Nachsuche  wirklich wert ist. 


			
				Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Hilfe da meine Nerven z.Zt. eh nicht die besten sind.


 :tröst: 


			
				Betty schrieb:
			
		

> Eines steht aber jetzt schon fest,das werde ich diesem [ edit] nicht vergessen,denn Zeit ist oft wertvoller als Geld.


Das denken callando/avanio/nexnet auch und deshalb werden sie auch versuchen, dich mit automatisierten Antwortschreiben hinzuhalten ... Nimm's als praktische Lektion in Staatsbürgerkunde.

Was fehlt ist eine Website, auf der der ganze Vorgang wie Widerruf, die wichtigsten Links zum Thema etc finden. Hat nicht jemand ein bißchen dafür Webspace zur Verfügung? Dann könnte man bei allen Hilfesuchenden, die hier und an anderen Foren eintrudeln, einfach nur den Link nennen und müsste nicht immer die gleiche Prozzedur beschreiben bzw. auf "Eigenrecherche" hinweisen. Es wäre auch eine gute Gelegenheit, den Widerstand gegen diese [ edit ] zu bündeln.

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## abstract (22 Oktober 2005)

nachdem mir callando anfangs den abrechnungsfehler erstattet hat, habe ich heute auch post von avanio mit dem üblichen Kulanz blabla erhalten und sie wollen mir die gebühr rückerstatten (obwohl ich die gar nicht gezahlt habe da ich sie hab gleich sperren lassen )

scheint mir das da ein totales chaos herrscht !

montags faxe ich es an nexnet (wg.mahnung) und die sollen damit machen was sie wollen ! ICH ZAHLE NIX !

*Mein TIP an alle:*
*
[ edit ] !WIDERSPRUCH AN Callando und avanio faxen (spart einschreiben gebühren)(muster gibts hier im forum)! und abwarten und tee trinken (vielleicht mit spekulatius)*

hab anfangs auch bammel gehabt aber wie es scheint haben die ziemlich mist gebaut und hofften dass viele leute die kleinen beträge doch überweisen und das es dann irgendwo versumpft !

ABER NICHT MIT MIR (UNS !)

Gruß an alle und   RELAX  :lol:

_pauschale Boykottaufforderungen aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Danke Leute,
werde ich mal alle Schritte in die Wege leiten,ich habe ja Zeit satt... ...was eine ....Firma!!


----------



## abstract (22 Oktober 2005)

was für ne boykottaufforderung ?!?
den tip gibts doch schon 100 mal hier im forum !
sollte doch ne vorgehensweise werden oder?
naja dann formulier ichs mal um :
da wo edit bei mir steht bedeutet :

hmmm 
man sollte es sich überlegen ob man solche beträge zahlen möchte und die telekom bietet im allgemeinen möglichkeiten an, bestimmte beträge von seiner rechnung nicht überweisen zu lassen !

BESSER MOD?

stolz


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

*Discountsurfer*

Hallo,

habe mich im Juni über den Discountsurfer von teltarif bei denen eingewählt und im Juli ganz normal für IbC über die T-Com bezahlt
jetzt in der Oktoberrechnung die 3,96 (netto) bzgl. 29.08 etc.
Ich habe wie alle anderen Widersprochen und warte mal ab...

...also, nicht unterkriegen lassen und immer draufhalten. Ich denke
rechtlich haben die wenig Chancen. Ist halt ne Psychonummer die im
Hintergrund abgezogen wird, damit die Leute 'umfallen' und zahlen!

Also, weiter kämpfen!

Marc



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Betroffenen: gibt es irgendjemanden, der nicht über smartsurfer an diese ungewollte
> "Mitgliedschaft" geraten ist. Ich denke nicht, da weder teltarif noch sonst einer der klassischen Auskunftseiten
> diesen Anbieter vorher   auch nur erwähnt hat, bis heute nur auf den Forenseiten in Form von Beschwerden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

seltsam, dann ist das hier der erste Fall über den berichtet wird. Solltest mal teltarif fragen, wie sie sich dazu stellen
insbesonsdere da dieser Anbieter auf den Informationsseiten von teltarif nicht mal erwähnt wird...

cp


----------



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2005)

@abstract 

dringender  Hinweis (da du PN nicht abholst, öffentlich) 
die NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php 

insbesondere diesen Absatz solltest du gründlich lesen und vor allem beachten, um weitere
Editierungen und Löschungen zu vermeiden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8

ww


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> stolz


Auf was?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Greenhorn (22 Oktober 2005)

Das finde ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht gut, dass du jetzt hier so einfach hinterfragst, warum irgendjemand hier stolz ist auf irgendwas ...  :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2005)

und was findest du gut?  Dass  du dir auch schon zwei Editierungen "eingefangen" hast.
Davon einmal wohl ziemlich heftig...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
wer lesen kann,  ist klar im Vorteil...

j.


----------



## abstract (22 Oktober 2005)

Also bevor das hier ausartet ! 
ja ich habe mir edits geholt und ?

dafür gibts doch moderatoren und ich sehe es auch ein. 
habs mit den mods geklärt und damit hat sichs. 

und hier zu mutmassen dass man sich nicht benehmen kann oder ähnliches obwohl man gar nicht sehen kann was in den posts stand finde ich auch ziemlich daneben. hab doch meinen post editiert. und in den rules steht ja auch nicht alles drin.

und wenn hier leute bock haben mit so´nem quark dieses forum zuzumüllen dann finde ich es schlimmer als wenn man mal über die strenge schlägt weil man nen hals auf avanio  hat.

hier geht´s doch schließlich um avanio oder ?
*
also mal nen gang zurückschalten und wieder zum thema kommen !*


----------



## Reiner1 (22 Oktober 2005)

*Mahnungen von nexnet*

Leute Ihr kommt vom Thema ab....


Gibt es schon jemanden mit zwei Mahnungen von nexnet? Und wenn ja, wie unterscheidet sie sich von der ersten Mahnung? Oder gibt es gar schon Fälle mit weiteren Schritten seitens nexnet?

Hat überhaupt irgendjemand einen EVN von callando bekommen?

Hat nexnet irgendjemandem nachgeiwesen, daß callando die Forderung an sie abgetreten hat?

Es sollen ja schon Anrufe und mails von nexnet und callando gekommen sein. In meinem Fall warte ich ja schon fast sehnlich auf weitere Reaktionen. 

Interessant finde ich nur, daß avanio mir das übliche Schreiben mit der Kulanzkündigung geschickt hat. Allerdings haben sie aus der Faxnummer und der Telefonnummer eine neue Nummer kreiert. Jetzt bekommt callanco vermutlich eine Gutschrift über eine nicht existente Nummer. Dabei hatte ich die Telefonnummer natürlich angegeben.
Ist das nun Arbeitsüberlastung oder Unfähigkeit bei avanio?  :-? 
Aber das sollen sie selbst aufklären.   

Gruß Reiner


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Das finde ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht gut, dass du jetzt hier so einfach hinterfragst, warum irgendjemand hier stolz ist auf irgendwas


Wenn ich schon lesen muss, dass Leute, die sich scheinbar nicht benehmen wollen, auch noch stolz sein wollen, ist die Nachfrage, worüber, schon erlaubt.

Die NUBs sind von Leuten mit viel Durchblick sehr gescheit überlegt worden, dass sowohl das Forum als auch die Posting-Anfänger bestmöglich geschützt sind. Davon profitieren sogar die, die selbst nicht begreifen, dass üble Nachrede gegenüber Firmen oder Aufrufe zu rechtswidrigen Aktionen in der Öffentlichkeit für den Schreiber persönliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen können.

Insofern arbeiten die Moderatoren dafür, diese Anfänger vor Konsequenzen zu schützen, die sie selbst nicht begreifen.

Es gibt damit keinen Grund, hier frech zu werden. Also nachdenken oder ein anderes Forum suchen.

Dietmar Vill

Edit:


			
				abstract schrieb:
			
		

> also mal nen gang zurückschalten und wieder zum thema kommen !


Das hatte sich jetzt überschnitten. Auf der Grundlage können wir hier arbeiten. Wir können aber auch nichts für den Ärger, höchstens mitdiskutieren, wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## abstract (22 Oktober 2005)

und noch was zum erlauchtem mitglied dass stolz war "lustig" ( kennst du das wort?) gemeint und bezog sich auf meine (meiner ansicht nach) gelungene umformulierung des editierten beitrages !

also BITTE AUFHÖÖÖREN !

und wenn ich meinungsfreiheit habe dann stehe ich auch hinter dem was ich schreibe.

und du weisst doch gar nicht was drinstand also nicht raten und mir den mund verbieten !


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest mal teltarif fragen, wie sie sich dazu stellen
> insbesonsdere da dieser Anbieter auf den Informationsseiten von teltarif nicht mal erwähnt wird...


Diskussion dazu gibt es schon im  Teltarif- Forum unter:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s13125/296-4.html


> Hallo,
> 
> diese Tarife von avanio sind seit dem 1.8. aus dem Discountsurfer entfernt, vorher liefen unter den gleichen Nummern anständige Tarife. Siehe: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18244.html
> Könnte es sein, dass die Tarifupdates durch z.B. eine Firewall verhindert worden sind? Der Stand der Tarifdaten ist in de Optionen unter Info einsehbar.
> ...


(@Mods, ich hoffe, die Namensnennung ist in diesem Fall OK, find es mit jedenfalls sinnvoller als ohne...)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Genannte in offizieller Mitarbeiter des 
teltarif.de Onlineverlag
Kornmarkt 5-7
37073 Göttingen,
 sollten also kein Bedenken bestehen.

Hab mittlerweile auch gefunden,  dass das Problem Discountsurfer in gleicher Weise 
wie den Smartsurfer betroffen hat.  Die Erklärung ist auf jeden Fall aufschlußreich.

cp

PS: 





> vorher liefen unter den gleichen Nummern anständige Tarife


 8)


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> und noch was zum erlauchtem mitglied dass stolz war "lustig" ( kennst du das wort?) gemeint und bezog sich auf meine (meiner ansicht nach) gelungene umformulierung des editierten beitrages !
> 
> also BITTE AUFHÖÖÖREN !
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich lese nicht richtig. Also Meinungsfreiheit kann man gegenüber dem Staat einfordern . Nicht aber bei einem privaten Projekt. Nur damit Du weißt, was ich meine: Gehe  zur FAZ berufe Dich auf die Meinungsfreiheit und veröffentliche dann einen Artikel.

Wer hier dazu gehören will, muss ein Mindestmass von Anstand mitbringen. Das gehört zum Stil dieses Stalles. Das hat sich bewährt. Und wenn es Dir wirklich um die Sache geht, dann hälst Du Dich daran.
Am besten, indem Du die Hinweise von etwas älteren Weggefährten des Forums einfach unkommentiert beherzigst.


----------



## Greenhorn (22 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Mahnungen von nexnet*

Gentlemen, hört auf mit den weiteren Querelen, während der Feind vor den Toren steht. Kein weiteres Posting mehr dazu, bitte. 

Danke.



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon jemanden mit zwei Mahnungen von nexnet? Und wenn ja, wie unterscheidet sie sich von der ersten Mahnung?


Die Mahngebühren steigen um weitere 5,50€..


			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es gar schon Fälle mit weiteren Schritten seitens nexnet?


Bei mir hat nach der 2. Mahnung eine Mitarbeiterin von nexnet angerufen, um die Sache zu klären. Ansonsten drohen mir Inkasso und Rechtsanwalt ... Bin zu spät ans Telefon, so dass es nur auf den AB ist. 

Ich habe heute ein weiteres Anschreiben an callando geschickt und damit die Gutschrift zurückgewiesen, die sie mir auf meine letzte Telefonrechnung überwiesen haben. Das erschien mir als Danaergeschenk, da der gutgeschriebene Betrag irgendein Fantasiebetrag weit über dem geforderten ist. Und wenn die da noch irgendwelche Rückforderungen - womöglich noch in 1-2 Jahren - gemacht hätten, wäre das Chaos noch größer geworden.  
Den Restbetrag - bis auf meinen "avanio-Community-Mitgliedsbeitrag" - habe ich bezahlt. Bin jetzt mal gespannt, was sie nun machen wollen. Das ist ja mal was Neues  
Die Kosten für die 2 Einschreiben sind ja inzwischen schon etwas höher, als der tatsächliche Betrag, den callando bei korrekter Abrechnung von mir erhalten müsste. Habe mir aber ausdrücklich eine Gegenrechnung mit meinen Auslagen vorbehalten, so dass sie nun gar nix mehr kriegen  

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich von Mutter Telekom Gutschriften auf meine Telefonrechnung von bestimmten Firmen dauerhaft zurückweisen lassen kann ?

PS: Ich hoffe, euch mit dem Link auch etwas klassische Bildung nahegebracht zu haben ...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2005)

Statement  von teltarif am 16.8.05 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18244.html


> Preisgarantie nicht garantiert
> 
> Allerdings haben die avanio-Tarife den Nachteil, dass die monatlichen Mindestkosten auch dann abgerechnet werden, wenn man das Angebot gar nicht mehr nutzt. Damit wird die "Preisgarantie" des Unternehmens "Nie teurer als 1 Cent/min surfen" ziemlich fragwürdig.


cp


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Mahnungen von nexnet*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Gentlemen, hört auf mit den weiteren Querelen, während der Feind vor den Toren steht. Kein weiteres Posting mehr dazu, bitte.
> Danke.   .....


Das ist gut.


			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Ich hoffe, euch mit dem Link auch etwas klassische Bildung nahegebracht zu haben ...


Das ist dann aber nicht gut, auch wenn ich das    richtig deute.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Callando/avanio*

Auch ich hatte auf der Telecom-Rechnung im Sept.einen Betrag von 4,50 € (o.Mwst.). Habe als erstes bei Telecom angerufen + den Betrag nicht 
überweisen lassen. Die Telecom kann aber nur den gesamten Betrag abziehen. Bei mir waren es 4,51 € (o.Mwst.). In meinem Schreiben an Callando habe ich gebeten, mir den fehlenden Betrag von 0,01 € im
nächsten Monat in Rechnung zu stellen. Dann bin ich mit einem ebenfalls
Betroffenen zum Polizeirevier gegangen und dann haben wir Strafantrag wegen Betruges gestellt. Mein Bekannter ist  von der Kripo vorgeladen worden, um als Zeuge auszusagen. Da wohl schon viele Anzeigen eingegangen sind, wird ein Strafantrag nach Wiesbaden geschickt. Im Monat Oktober ist bei uns beiden kein Betrag mehr abgezogen worden.  Mein Bekannter hatte den  Betrag zurückgefordert. Gestern bekam er einen überaus geschickt geschriebenen Brief, dass ihm der Betrag zurück
erstattet wird. Ich habe noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Callando\avanio*

Nachtrag zum Beitrag v. 23.10.05 02:10 - Verzeihung, habe vergessen,
zu sagen, dass wir bei Callando als Inkasso-Firma und bei Avanio Widerspruch gegen die Forderung eingelegt haben, da wir meinten, keinen
Vertrag, sprich Abo, abgeschlossen zu haben. In den AGB's von avanio
steht, dass man durch einmaliges Einwählen einem Abo zustimmt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Callando\avanio*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich von Mutter Telekom Gutschriften auf meine Telefonrechnung von bestimmten Firmen dauerhaft zurückweisen lassen kann ?


Nein, das geht nicht. Aber Du könntest z. B. den Nummernblock 0193 sperren lassen, dann kommt diese Position gar nicht erst zu Stande.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In den AGB's von avanio steht, dass man durch einmaliges Einwählen einem Abo zustimmt.


Das mag schon sein, doch z. B. der Smartsurfer verhinderte die Kenntnisnahme der AGB und deren expliziten Zustimmung, so dass die notwendige Willensbekundung von einem Vertragspartner außen vor stand. Das ist so, wie wenn einer eine Privatstraße befährt, die nicht als solche gekennzeichnet wurde und im Nachhinein eine Moutrechnung bekommt, nur weil die Privatstraße als solche im Grundbuch eingetragen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Callando\avanio*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das mag schon sein, doch z. B. der Smartsurfer verhinderte die Kenntnisnahme der AGB und deren expliziten Zustimmung, so dass die notwendige Willensbekundung von einem Vertragspartner außen vor stand. Das ist so, wie wenn einer eine Privatstraße befährt, die nicht als solche gekennzeichnet wurde und im Nachhinein eine Moutrechnung bekommt, nur weil die Privatstraße als solche im Grundbuch eingetragen ist.


Das ist eine  sehr  gefährliche Argumentation, avanio/callando könnten sich danach auf den Standpunkt stellen,
was haben wir mit smartsurfer zu tun. 
Dann muss der Vergleich auch konsequent zu Ende gedacht werden.Wenn sich jemand die Augen verbindet
 und von einem  Blindenhund in die Privatstrasse geführt wird (an der vornean steht, 
dass sie kostenpflichtig ist), ist  dann die Maut fällig?  
Smartsurfer verhindert  nach deiner Argumentation die Einsicht der AGB, demnach wäre Smartsurfer der 
Verursacher....
(Er verhindert im übrigen von jeder Nummer, die angewählt wird die Einsicht der AGB)


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2005)

Eine Frage werfe ich auch mal ein:


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Online-Diensterufnummern müssen für einen Telekommunikationsdienst, der den Zugang zu Datendiensten (z.B. Internet) ermöglicht, genutzt werden. Online-Dienste sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, d.h. der jeweilige Diensteanbieter kann den Preis seiner TK-Leistung selbst festlegen. Eine Nutzung für die Abrechnung von Inhalten ist nicht zulässig.


Das heißt wohl, die Gebühren für den Zugang zum Internet dürfen über die 019x-Nummer und damit die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden.

Inhalte sind explizit ausgeschlossen und meinen Dienstleistungen, Mehrwerte usw.. Diese angebliche Clubmitgliedschaft geht über die Zugangsleistung hinaus und wäre entsprechend unzulässig.


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *3.3* Die Berechnung und/oder der Einzug der angefallenen Verbindungsentgelte erfolgt durch avanio oder im Namen und auf Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG.


Die Verbindungsentgelte werden also über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. Das entspricht den Vorgaben der BNA.

Nun ist die monatliche Clubmitgliedschaftsgebühr kein Verbindungsentgelt. Hiermit bezahlt der Vertragskunde die Mehrleistungen im Club, die unabhängig von den Verbindungskosten anfallen.

Die Clubgebühren gehören nach meinem Verständnis nicht auf die Telefonrechnung. Die kann der Verein selbst per Rechnung einsammeln, wenn er denn meint, einen gültigen Vertrag zu haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Callando\avanio*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss der Vergleich auch konsequent zu Ende gedacht werden.Wenn sich jemand die Augen verbindet
> und von einem  Blindenhund in die Privatstrasse geführt wird (an der vornean steht,
> dass sie kostenpflichtig ist), ist  dann die Maut fällig?
> Smartsurfer verhindert  nach deiner Argumentation die Einsicht der AGB, demnach wäre Smartsurfer der
> ...


Wie soll ich bitte bei IbC igendwelchen AGBs zustimmen. Aus IbC Verbindungen können keine langfristigen Bindungen entstehen. Dazu wurde hier schon öftes auf die ziemlich eindeutige Rechtslage hingewiesen. Wenn ich IbC mit Grundgebühr nutzen will muss ich mich VORHER irgendwo anmelden.
Und die andere Masche, daß bei einem falschen Passwort der 10fache Tarif fällig wird ist genauso unzulässig, da es für den Nutzer nicht ersichtlich ist, daß er eine andere Leistung in Anspruch nimmt. Wenn müssen wird 2 Nummer oder wenn schon eine Nummer dann mit zwei unterschiedlichen Zugangskennungen genommen werden (User + PW). Ein falsches Kennwort und dann ein Abzocktarif geht vor Gericht bestimmt nicht durch.

2Cents


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Also Meinungsfreiheit kann man gegenüber dem Staat einfordern . Nicht aber bei einem privaten Projekt.


Wenn das private Projekt die Meinungsfreiheit in den AGBs zum Grundsatz erhebt, dann schon:


> Grundsätzlich gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8
Also bitte die NUBs lesen


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Callando\avanio*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine  sehr  gefährliche Argumentation, avanio/callando könnten sich danach auf den Standpunkt stellen, was haben wir mit smartsurfer zu tun.


Und wenn? Die müssen - s.o. - jederzeit den Nachweis erbringen (können), dass die AGB wirksam einbezogen sind, wenn sie sich auf Vertragsparameter (z.B. Abo) berufen, die nur in AGBs vereinbart sind.
Auch wenn die mit dem SmartSurfer ggf. nix zu tun haben - wenn Verbindungsverträge ohne AGB-Einbezug zu Stande gekommen sind (und danach sieht's ja deutlich aus), dann gelten auch nur die Vertragsbestandteile, die ohne AGB von den übereinstimmenden, wechselseitigen Willenserklärungen umfasst waren.
Ergo: Einfach-Verbindung (da beim SmartSurfer üblich) bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss der Vergleich auch konsequent zu Ende gedacht werden.Wenn sich jemand die Augen verbindet  und von einem  Blindenhund in die Privatstrasse geführt wird (an der vornean steht,
> dass sie kostenpflichtig ist), ist  dann die Maut fällig?


So hinkt der Vergleich - wobei das Reducals erster Versuch bereits tat: Zivilrecht = Vertragsrecht = zwei übereinstimmende, sich aufeinander beziehende Willenserklärung über beiderseits gewünschte Vertragsbestandteile werden ausgetauscht - Vertrag steht.
Privatstraßenmaut ist zunächst erst einmal nur dass Zivilrecht, wenn Maut vereinbart ist. Wobei ein Blinder natürlich nicht "sehenden Auges" alle Verträge ausschließen kann, die durch "sehendes Betreten" geschlossen werden können - der zahlt z.B. auch für Kino oder Konzert, selbst wenn er den Preisaushang etc. nicht gesehen hatte ...



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Smartsurfer verhindert  nach deiner Argumentation die Einsicht der AGB, demnach wäre Smartsurfer der Verursacher....
> (Er verhindert im übrigen von jeder Nummer, die angewählt wird die Einsicht der AGB)


Das klingt nach aktivem (vertragsrelevantem) Tun bzw. aktivem Unterlassen seitens SmartSurfer - hier ist anders herum zu fragen, ob SmartSurfer vertraglich (von Avanio) verpflichtet war, AGBs anzuzeigen. Dies betrifft also das vertragliche "Innenverhältnis" zwischen Avanio und Web.de - der Endkunde hat hiermit ebensowenig zu tun wie mit den Abreden z.B. zwischen Tchibo und TCM über Garantien oder Lieferbarkeit von Aktionsware ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Mahnungen von nexnet*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hat nach der 2. Mahnung eine Mitarbeiterin von nexnet angerufen, um die Sache zu klären. Ansonsten drohen mir Inkasso und Rechtsanwalt ... Bin zu spät ans Telefon, so dass es nur auf den AB ist.
> 
> Ich habe heute ein weiteres Anschreiben an callando geschickt und damit die Gutschrift zurückgewiesen, die sie mir auf meine letzte Telefonrechnung überwiesen haben.



Wenn Du die Gutschrift nicht willst, musst Du das der Telekom mitteilen. So wie Rechnungsposten kann die Telekom auch Gutschriften dem Anbieter zurückbelasten.

Das hat zudem den angenehmen Effekt, dass offene Beträge aus einer vorangegangenen Rechnungsposten von callando mit der züruckbelasteten Gutschrifts-Summe verrechnet werden können.

Dann ist die Sache für Dich erledigt.

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbindungsentgelte werden also über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet. Das entspricht den Vorgaben der BNA.
> 
> Nun ist die monatliche Clubmitgliedschaftsgebühr kein Verbindungsentgelt. Hiermit bezahlt der Vertragskunde die Mehrleistungen im Club, die unabhängig von den Verbindungskosten anfallen.
> 
> Die Clubgebühren gehören nach meinem Verständnis nicht auf die Telefonrechnung. Die kann der Verein selbst per Rechnung einsammeln, wenn er denn meint, einen gültigen Vertrag zu haben.


:respekt:

Ein *Totschlagsargument*. Sehr gut und absolut stimmig.

Womit das System genau an dieser Stelle sein Ende gefunden haben müsste. Avanio mag darlegen, wieviel für die reinen Verbindungsentgelte angefallen sind (Bereicherungsrecht: diese Leistung gab's ja) und den Rest sollen sie privatrechtlich als Abokosten geltend machen. Als Jurist würde ich hierzu sagen: Schwieriges, sehr schwieriges Unterfangen ...


----------



## SEP (23 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist jetzt mal gut? Ich kann diese alberne Diskussion, die jeden zweiten Thread zerschießt, langsam nicht mehr "hören" (lesen)! Vor allem nicht, wenn die immer gleichen (irrelevanten) Stänkereien von anonymen "_Ich-sage-nicht-wer-ich-bin_" oder gar "I_ch-habe-zwar-einen-registrierten-Nick-melde-mich-aber-vorsichtshalber-mal-ab_"-Postern kommen ...

KatzenHai (und vor allem DVill) haben interessante Statements gepostet - DAS IST HIER UNSER THEMA!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Selbst wenn der Smartsurver nicht die Startseite von Avanio, wobei fraglich ist, ob die überhaupt gekommen wäre, mit der Werbeseite von Web.de ersetzt hätte, wäre mit der Einwahl vermutlich schon ein Vertrag nach Avaniologik zustande gekommen. Eine versehendliche Fehlwahl hätte demnach ähnliche Konsequenzen gehabt.
Fest seht, dass sich Avanio/collando absolut unüblicher Mittel bedient, *[...]*.
Mich würde zudem interresieren, ob das Mahn- ung Gutschrift- Prozedere auch als Nötigung (oder wie man das auch juristisch nennen mag) zu verstehen ist.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

*^^edit*

nagut, dann bleibt der Teil halt bei absolut unüblichen Mitteln, sry.


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das wirklich stimmig? Ich bezweifle das nämlich. Im Zusammenhang mit den üblen Abos bei Webseiten mit Payment per Handy wurde argumentiert, dass man solche Forderungen durchaus über den (mobilen) Carrier verrechnen könne. Ob man die Beträge als Clubmitgliedschaft, Grundgebühr oder Abonnementskosten ausweist, dürfte völlig unerheblich sein. Es kann dann aber keine Rede davon sein, dass sachfremde Positionen ausserhalb von Verbindungsentgelten in der Telefonrechnung nichts zu suchen haben.  Im Prinzip könnte man also wohl auch die monatliche Wohnungsmiete so einfordern.

Mir scheint die Argumentation des RA B. Gottschalkson aussichtsreicher und zutreffender, in dem er die Einbeziehung der AGB in diesem Fall als nicht gegeben ansieht und damit ein Vertrag über monatlich fixe Entgelte nicht existiert. Und zwar weil die Erleichterung nach § 305 Nr. 2b) BGB nicht in Frage kommt, da die Leistung nicht mit einem Mal erbracht wird (anders als bei CbC bzw. INternet by Call), und folglich der Anbieter die wirksame Einbeziehung seiner AGB beweisen muss. Exakt daran wird er bei dem "Vertrag" zur Clubmitgliedschaft scheitern. Diese Begründung läßt sich übrigens m. E. auch problemlos auf die hier schon vielfach diskutierten Fälle des Handy-Payments übertragen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2005)

> Ich bezweifle das nämlich.


Damit kann ich gut leben. Mehr hätte ich auch nicht gewollt.

Wenn man Apfel mit Birnen vergleicht, kommt immer was anderes heraus.

Die genutzten Rufnummerngassen sind explizit ausschließlich für Online-Dienste zugelassen, bei denen ausschließlich Verbindungsleistungen abgerechnet werden und sonst nichts.

Dialer in dieser Nummerngasse hatte die damalige RegTP ganz fix verboten.

Gemäß der AGBs des Anbieters gibt es Tarife mit reiner Verbindungsleistung sowie welche mit zusätzlichen Clubleistungen, die sich auf Inhalte beziehen.

Für die Abrechnung der Verbindungsgebühren stimmt der Verbraucher der Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung zu. Für die Abrechnungen der Clubleistungen trifft dies nicht zu.

Ich sehe keine Grundlage für die Abrechnung von Clubleistungen oder allgemeiner Mehrwertdiensten über die Telefonrechnung, wenn zuvor Rufnummern aus der speziellen Online-Dienste-Gasse genutzt wurden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zusammenhang mit den üblen Abos bei Webseiten mit Payment per Handy wurde argumentiert, dass man solche Forderungen durchaus über den (mobilen) Carrier verrechnen könne. (...) Es kann dann aber keine Rede davon sein, dass sachfremde Positionen ausserhalb von Verbindungsentgelten in der Telefonrechnung nichts zu suchen haben.  Im Prinzip könnte man also wohl auch die monatliche Wohnungsmiete so einfordern.


Sorry, aber das ist ja wohl nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint.

Es ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass Nummerngassen in der Verwaltung durch die BNetzA eingeschränkt werden (können und dürfen). Wenn die BNetzA also die Gasse 0193... für "Onlinedienste" vorgibt, dann gilt eben dieses auch nur für Online-Dienste, nicht für Inhalte und natürlich auch nicht für Wohnungsmiete oder Ähnliches.

Die Diskussion um Handypay hat hiermit auch überhaupt nix zu tun - Handypay läuft nicht als Online-Dienst und auch nicht über 0193.

Manchmal wundere ich mich schon ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe den Smartsurver seit Ende Juli (DSL) nicht mehr zur Enwahl benutzt und mir darin mal den verwendeten Benutzernamen und das verwendete pwd angesehen. Beide suggerieren das genaue Gegenteil von Diensten über das Surfen hinaus und keinesfalls feste Einwahlkosten. Schon allein die Gestalltung halte ich für farlässig.
Da collando ja scheinbar selber argumentiert, dass das pwd mit gängen Mitteln verändert werden kann und wird, kann dieses ja wohl nicht mit einem per SMS übermittelten Kennwort verglichen werden (keine Ahnung, wie das dann da weitergeht!).


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bitte hat eine Rufnummerngasse mit den Leistungen eines Vereins/Clubs und der Belastung des Beitrags für die Mitgliedschaft  zu tun? Gar nichts. Soweit ein solcher Betrag auf der Telefonrechnung auftaucht kann die Zurückweisung der Forderung ganz sicher nicht mit dem Argument der Zuordnung einer Rufnummerngasse zu bestimmten Services erfolgen. Es wäre mir neu, dass die BNA die Leistungen von Clubs bzw. Vereinen und Communities regelt. Sie mag sich weiter um die Rufnummengassen kümmern. Die spielen bei der Clubmitgliedschaft schlicht keine Rolle. Man kann gut ohne jede Rufnummerngassenpräferenz Mitglied in einem Club sein. Der "Clubbeitrag" bei Avanio wird im übrigen auch ohne jede Kommunikation monatlich fällig. Wenn man das tut, wird  die Internetnutzung zusätzlich verbrauchsabhängig belastet.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion um Handypay hat hiermit auch überhaupt nix zu tun - Handypay läuft nicht als Online-Dienst und auch nicht über 0193.


Es hat keiner behauptet, dass Handypay als Online-Dienst läuft. Wenn Deine diesbezügliche Bemerkung aber bedeuten soll, dass eine Clubmitgliedschaft als solcher zu verstehen ist, muss ich Dich enttäuschen: das ist ebenfalls kein Online Dienst. Es wäre mir jedenfalls neu, dass die Mitgliedschaft beim ADAC, im Sport- oder Kegelverein als Online-Dienst betrachtet wird. Einem Anbieter von Online-Dienstleistungen steht es andererseits sicher frei, auch andere Leistungen am Markt anzubieten. Insofern ist die Clubmitgliedschaft in der ominösen Community von Avanio kaum anders zu betrachten als die beim ADAC oder Bayern München. Und es spricht formal m. E. gar nichts dagegen, die fälligen Beträge jeweils über die Telefonrechnung zu belasten.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal wundere ich mich schon ...


Das steht Dir frei. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass in beiden Fällen der Versuch unternommen wird,  dem Kunden ein Dauerschuldverhältnis einzureden, das über die Telefonrechnung belastet wird. Insofern bleibe ich dabei, dass man erfolgreich das Zustandekommen eines Vertrags angreifen kann, während die Behauptung, die Berechnung einer Clubmitgliedschaft via Telefonrechnung sei nicht zulässig und der Betrag deswegen nicht zu begleichen m. E. falsch ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (23 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe keine Grundlage für die Abrechnung von Clubleistungen oder allgemeiner Mehrwertdiensten über die Telefonrechnung, wenn zuvor Rufnummern aus der speziellen Online-Dienste-Gasse genutzt wurden.


Das kann an der Wahrnehmung liegen. Nur weil öffentliche Wege kommunales Eigentum sind, gelten für Verträge z. B. mit Buchclubs, die auf der Strasse angebahnt werden, nicht automatisch die Gesetze und Verordnungen zur Wegereinigung, Fahrzeug-Benutzung, Anleinpflicht für Hunde etc. Und wer im Cafe einen Mietvertrag unterschreibt, der muss nicht damit rechnen, dass die Schankerlaubnis des Wirts Vertragsbestandteil wird oder für Streitfälle um den Vertrag von Bedeutung ist. Kurz: auf welchem Wege auch immer der angebliche Beitritt zur Communitiy zustandekam, in den Vertrag - so er existiert, was ich bezweifle - ist die BNA nicht involviert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja aber richtig. Wer richtig Lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil:


			
				NUB schrieb:
			
		

> *Grundsätzlich *gilt in diesem Forum die Meinungsfreiheit, *die nur aufgrund bestehender Gesetze beschränkt wird*. Kein Artikel wird gelöscht, weil dem Administrator oder einem der Moderatoren der Inhalt "nicht gefällt" (Grundsatz). *Dessen ungeachtet behalten sich die Administratoren als "Herausgeber" dieses Forums vor, die Einhaltung der Tendenz des Forums zu schützen*.  ....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte hat eine Rufnummerngasse mit den Leistungen eines Vereins/Clubs und der Belastung des Beitrags für die Mitgliedschaft  zu tun? Gar nichts.


@drboe, Dir ist anscheinend etwas entgangen. Laut Schilderung der Betroffenen *wird nun mal die Clubgebühr als Verbindungsentgelt für die 0193 Rufnummerngasse berechnet.* Damit muss die Erbringung der Clubleistungen auch im Einklang mit den Nutzungsbestimmungen der Rufnummerngassen stehen, sonst ist die Forderung alleine aus diesem Grund hinfällig.
Genauer:


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer im Cafe einen Mietvertrag unterschreibt, der muss nicht damit rechnen, dass die Schankerlaubnis des Wirts Vertragsbestandteil wird oder für Streitfälle um den Vertrag von Bedeutung ist.


Die Analogie hinkt gewaltig: damit es halbwegs hinhaut, müsste der Wirt durch die Bestellung eines Biers den Abschluss eines Mietvertrags behaupten. Wenn der Wirt nun dieses Bier gar nicht verkaufen durfte wg. mangelnder Schankerlaubnis, dürfte auch der Mietvertrag hinfällig werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die Betroffenen: gibt es irgendjemanden, der nicht über smartsurfer an diese ungewollte
> "Mitgliedschaft" geraten ist.



Ich habe mich laut Verbindungsprotokoll vom "Discountsurfer" (Teltarif) im Juni drei Mal in den Tarif "vanio.surf" eingewählt. In der aktuellen T-Com-Rechnung wurde nun ein Posten von 3,96 EUR (netto) der Firma Callando für den 29.08.05 aufgeführt, was genau der sogenannten "Grundgebühr" für diesen Tarif entspricht, wie er _mittlerweile_ (War das im Juni bei "vanio.surf" auch schon so?) erhoben wird.

Auf meine Nachfrage zu den 3,96 EUR bei Callando kam die Musterantwort, dass "4,50 EUR die Grundgebühr für den Tarif vanio.flexi" sind. Man beachte, dass die im Sinne der Frage völlig falsch geantwortet haben!

Den Betrag habe ich nun zunächst bei der T-Com gesperrt.
Auf meinen Einwand per Fax und gleichzeitig per E-Mail an Avanio kam bisher nur eine Reaktion zur E-Mail mit dem Standardinhalt, dass meine Mitgliedschaft fristgerecht gekündigt wurde und ich weitere Einsprüche per Post oder Fax einreichen müsse. Nun, das habe ich ja getan, da mein Fax denselben Inhalt wie die E-Mail hatte. Ich warte auf deren Antwort...


----------



## Benutzername (23 Oktober 2005)

*Danke für die Antworten*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten auf mein Posting, vom 16.10.2005, 22:48.
Es ging um die Rückholung der bereits gezahlten Beträgen, durch die Telekom.
Ich bin auch weiterhin noch unentschlossen...

@Der Jurist
Vielen Dank für den Link... Wooohhhh!
Aus zeitlichen Gründen habe ich nur den für mich momentan interessanten Teil lesen können.
Ja, es hat mir geholfen. Insofern, dass mir bewusst ist, wie ich die Rückholung der Beträge ggf. begründen würde.
Mit Interesse werde ich später Ihren gesamten Fall lesen.
Eine weitere Kommentierung spare ich mir um die Diskussion hier nicht zu verwässern.

Mein Vorgehen bezügl. Avanio werde ich noch posten...


----------



## helmutw (24 Oktober 2005)

*Wie verhalte ich mich nun richtig???*

Hallo zusammen,

letzte Woche habe ich eine Mahnung von NexNet bekommen (11,- EUR, 10,44 EUR für zwei Mitgliedschaften (2 MSNs) und 56ct Verbindungsentgeld). Zzgl. wollen sie für die 1. Mahnung 2,50 EUR Mahngebühren. Zahlung bis Mittwoch! Wir hier zu lesen ist geht Nexnet ja auch weiter über 2. Mahnung usw.  (s. @Reiner1).

Kulanzkündigung von Avanio und Standardschreiben callando habe ich auch bekommen.

*Wie werde ich jetzt diese Forderungen los???*
Ist es richtig wenn ich die 56ct an NetNet überweise, mehr nicht? Was ist mit den Mahngebühren? Müssen diese gezahlt werden?

Ich bitte dringend um einen Rat. Hier scheinen sich doch einige sehr gut auszukennen.

DANKE!

PS: Bei meinem Wiederspruch-Fax an callando und avanio habe ich um Mitteilung einer Bankverbindung gebeten um die 56ct Verbindungsentgeld  begleichen zu können. Da ist bisher nichts passiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2005)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. Natürlich hilft Lesen hier auch vielleicht schon weiter 
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*Missbrauchsverfahren der Bundesnetzagentur*

Hallo, 

ich war auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur (früher RegTP): http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de

Dort habe ich gelesen, daß die Bundesnetzagentur von Amts wegen ein Missbrauchsverfahren eingeleitet hat. 
Siehe unter: 
...Einheitliche Informationsstelle
......Missbrauchsverfahren nach §42 TKG

BNA

Es ist aber nicht erkennbar gegen wen.   Hat jemand Informationen, ob die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt gegen Avanio vorgeht?

Viele Grüsse 
HKuehr


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Missbrauchsverfahren der Bundesnetzagentur*



			
				HKuehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Informationen....



Das dürfte mit dem hier vorliegenden Fall wohl nichts zu tun haben - der Vorgang ist über ein Jahr alt!


> Die Beschlusskammer 2 hat am 08.10.200*4* von Amts wegen ein Verfahren der besonderen Missbrauchsaufsicht im Rahmen einer nicht diskriminierungsfreien Behandlung von Telekommunikationsdiensteanbietern, die als Endkunden AGB-Produkte zu Endnutzerpreisen beziehen gemäß § 42 TKG eingleitet.


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Missbrauchsverfahren der Bundesnetzagentur*



			
				HKuehr schrieb:
			
		

> BNA
> 
> Es ist aber nicht erkennbar gegen wen.   Hat jemand Informationen, ob die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt gegen Avanio vorgeht?


Ich finde schon, dass man in der erster Spalte der Tabelle lesen kann, um wen es geht. § 42 TKG regelt übrigens missbräuchliches Verhalten eines Unternehmens mit beträchtlicher Marktmacht auf dem Gebiet der Telekommunikauion. Ich bezweifle, dass Avanio den Anspruch erheben kann, als solches Unternehmen zu gelten, lasse mich aber gern überraschen.

Nachtrag: sehe gerade, dass die letzte Position tatsächlich ohne Firma ist. Ist aber ziemlich alt (2004)

M. Boettcher


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag: ( da ich das kulanzschreiben von avanio erhalten habe!)

also heute bei callando angerufen wegen mahnung von nexnet (6,72 = 5,22 +1,50)(da ich die gebühr hab sperren lassen)

direkt an avanio verwiesen worden (übrigens kein schuldeingeständnis, das übliche menschen machen fehler blabla!)

anruf bei avanio:

und sogar gleich durchgekommen ( was ist denn da auf einmal los!) / achja ist ja kostenpflichtig warscheinlich deshalb!)

naja auf jedenfall meinte der mensch ich solle den betrag OHNE die mahngebühr überweisen , da sie mich nicht aus dem mahnverfahren nehmen können und ich würde das geld mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung erstattet bekommen.

Soll man dem trauen !?  :bang: 
Hat schon jemand ne gutschrift von avanio erhalten? (der callando mensch sagte er habe schon etliche auf rechnungen gesehen!??)
und wie sieht es mt dem mahnverfahren aus kann ich es ignorieren da die ja nen fehler gemacht haben?

fragen über fragen und wer hat die antwort ?


----------



## NACHBARWI (24 Oktober 2005)

*Bin halt eben Nachbar!*

callando in Wiesbaden zieht demnächst um.


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Bin halt eben Nachbar!*



			
				NACHBARWI schrieb:
			
		

> callando in Wiesbaden zieht demnächst um.



und wohin auf die cayman islands ?  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*BNA unterstützt Verbraucher also noch nicht gegen Avanio*

OK, ich fand den 20.10. so spannend und aktuell, daß ich die 4 am Ende übersehen habe.
Also doch nichts  , wobei meinem Rechtsgefühl nach die Bundesnetzagentur hier schon einschreiten sollte. Die AGBs von avanio sind nicht so lupenrein. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber so sein, daß die Bundesnetzagentur AGBs einfach nur veröffentlicht, ohne Prüfung der Rechtmäßigkeit.
Hier eine rechtliche Würdigung zur Einbeziehung der AGB bei Call-by-Call-Nutzung:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html
Aus der Darstellung kann man ableiten, daß die Art und Weise, wie Avanio in seinen AGBs einmalige Nutzer seiner Internet-by-call zu zahlungspflichtigen Mitgliedern macht, rechtlich fragwürdig ist.

Viele Grüsse 
HKuehr


----------



## NACHBARWI (24 Oktober 2005)

@abstract

Fast! WI-Erbenheim, glaube ich. Die caymans waren immer meine Horrorvorstellung, wenn ich an Dialer dachte, die mich um meine Kohle bringen würden. Zum ersten Mal im Internet reingefallen und ausgerechnet durch wen? Durch die Firma 300 Meter von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernt! Wie geil! Vermutlich habe ich mich schon mit denen um einen Parkplatz gestritten...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio trauen oder nicht*

Ich hatte dieses Gespräch mit dem Avanio-Menschen und er wollte mich auch dazu bringen, den Betrag jetzt zu überweisen und dann eine Gutschrift zu erhalten.
Nachdem das jetzt die 3. - 5. Version ist, hab ich den harten Weg beschlossen und Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung erhoben. Und jetzt harre ich der Dinge, die da kommen werden.

Ich wollte nochmal ne Frage in die Runde werfen, die vielleicht spekulativ ist, aber mich stimmt was ziemlich nachdenklich: Ich soll der Nexnet bzw. irgendeinem Anwalt Geld überweisen. Gleichzeitig krieg ich von der Avanio. Ist das dasselbe Geld? Oder etwa nicht? Und wenn nicht, was für Geld ist das? Vielleicht spekuliere ich ja jetzt zu viel, aber komisch find ich das schon...


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

Nachtrag 2:

hab mich mal durchtelefoniert und zwar wie ihr ja alle wisst gibt es bereits ´ne Akte: Aktenzeichen ## UJs ##### /05 *) bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden, die momentan bei der polizei Dresden liegt und es nur einen zuständigen menschen dafür gibt und zwar den Hr.W.( und den auch prompt erwischt!) (übrigens sehr netter akzent dort drüben  :wink2: ! Nummer per pn)

naja und den hab ich mal wegen den mahnungen nachgefragt(da mir ja avanio versprochen hat mir diese zurückzuerstatten, wenn ich sie an nexnet überweise) und dieser meinte, dass er mir zwar keine rechtsauskunft geben kann aber man eigentlich anstehende gebühren bezahlen sollte oder wenn man die zurückhält es eben bei nexnet begründen und das weitere verfahren abwarten soll. ( und sollte am ende rauskommen, dass die mist gebaut hätten, wäre es sowieso hinfällig)

ansonsten soll man sich an die verbraucherzentrale wenden.

*Er meinte noch dass sich in dresden verschiedene staatsanwälte mit dem fall befassen und sie sich auch nicht einer meinung sind !*

So jetzt wird mal einer schlau draus !?( muss wohl doch jura studieren!)

Könnten wir uns hier vielleicht auf irgendeine Vorgehensweise einigen ( oder wird sowas auch gleich editiert =?!)
_
*) Bitte keine Aktenzeichen veröffentlichen. Da das dem Forum schon Ärger gemacht hat, wurde es gelöscht. Es kann per PN erfragt werden, ebenso wie Absprachen zum weitern Vorgehen  DeJu / Mod_


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

NACHBARWI schrieb:
			
		

> @abstract
> Vermutlich habe ich mich schon mit denen um einen Parkplatz gestritten...



@NACHBARWI:
vielleicht mal ´nen Monster Truck mieten ( löst viele "PARKPLATZPROBLEME"!)

 :bang:
Greetz


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> :b*ng:


Sagt mal, müsst ihr hier alle so rum-bang-en?


----------



## lp900 (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Wie verhalte ich mich nun richtig???*

Ist dieselbe wie NexNet. Hat Callando mir mitgeteilt, nachdem ich vorgab, denen Geld überweisen zu wollen.

Also zusammengefaßt: keine Leistung erbringt Avanio, die Rechung hierfür schreibt Callando, das Geld bekommt NexNet.

Im Strafrecht gibt es den Begriff der "Bandenbildung", hat aber wenig mit Bildung zu tun, mehr mit Räubern und Gaunern, die sich zusammenschließen.



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> letzte Woche habe ich eine Mahnung von NexNet bekommen (11,- EUR, 10,44 EUR für zwei Mitgliedschaften (2 MSNs) und 56ct Verbindungsentgeld). Zzgl. wollen sie für die 1. Mahnung 2,50 EUR Mahngebühren. Zahlung bis Mittwoch! Wir hier zu lesen ist geht Nexnet ja auch weiter über 2. Mahnung usw.  (s. @Reiner1).
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*Fragen*

Ich schildere erstmal kurz meinen Fall und stelle dann
meine Frage.

Meine erste Telephonrechnung mit Forderungen
in Höhe von ca.60 Euro von callando
war im August, was mir ein wenig viel erschien.
Daher lies ich diesen Rechnungsposten sperren und
laß mich im Internet durch die Foren.
Nachdem ich callando eine Beschwerde zusandte,
erhielt ich als Antwort, das alles so stimme.

Nach geraumer Zeit bekam ich von Nexnet die 
erste, dann die zweite Mahnung. Nexnet verwies
mich wieder an callando. 

Nun bekam ich ein Schreiben von einem Anwalt,
der mich abermals auffordert bis  zum 28.10.05 zu zahlen 
(mittlerweile 100euro). Erst jetzt wusste ich,
wo man bei Nexnet seinen EVN für die fragliche Zeit
herbekommt.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug
019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
01.07.05 18:28:16 00:25:08 	0,8953
019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
04.07.05 10:50:10 01:04:17 	2,2383
019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
04.07.05 17:24:53 02:17:12 	4,7520
019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
05.07.05 09:40:56 02:18:04 	4,7865
019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
05.07.05 17:21:30 02:27:35 	5,0964

Diese hohen kosten/min sind über den ganzen Juli verteilt.
+ Anfang August

Nun mal zu meinen Fragen.

Kennt jemand die Tarife für diesen Zeitraum im Juli
oder weiß wo man sie nachsehen könnte.

Habe ich, bzw. der Smartsurfer nicht geupdatet?
(einen Monat lang, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
ich achte darauf)

Oder haben callando dies absichtlich nicht an den
Smartsurfer weiter geleitet, so dass man einen
Monat den falschen Tarif bzw. Zeit genutzt hat.

Oder kann man auch Nexnet nicht über den Weg trauen,
d.h. sie haben eine falsche Abrechnung gespeichert.
In meinem Kostenprotokoll vom SS, stehen ganz andere
Beträge. WO LIEGT DER FEHLER?  und 
WER IST IN DER BEWEISPFLICHT?

Denn ich möchte ungern vor Gericht und schon 
gar nicht verlieren, weil ich es versäumt haben
könnte mich über den Tarif bzw. die Zeit zu 
informieren.


Natürlich war auch ich Mitglied dieses Clubs,
aber das soll hier mal außen vor gelassen werden.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß etwas darüber.


----------



## Greenhorn (24 Oktober 2005)

@Nicht_mit_mir,

Unter diesem Link wird recht gut beschrieben, was da passiert ist.

Die behaupten mittlerweile, dass "das so stimme" ???


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Unter diesem Link wird recht gut beschrieben, was da passiert ist.


Der Artikel wurde im Thread schon mal erwähnt,  ist aber schon fast 8 Wochen alt (09.09.05), 
nur wenige Tage bevor dieser Thread gestartet wurde, also nicht gerade taufrisch 


			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Die behaupten mittlerweile, dass "das so stimme" ???


wer ist die und wo steht das?

cp


----------



## Greenhorn (24 Oktober 2005)

Das war eine Antwort auf das Posting unmittelbar davor. Da geht es um eine callando-Rechnung vom Juli/August.  Hab mein Posting jetzt so weit verbessert, dass das deutlich wird. 
Warum sollte der Artikel von onlinekosten.de inzwischen veraltet sein?



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist die und wo steht das?


In dem Posting vor meinem. 
Bisher wurde in den 1sten Antwortschreiben von callando immer eben jener Abrechnungsfehler wg. angeblichen Downloadbeschleuniger oder so was eingeräumt. Deshalb verwundert mich diese neue Behauptung, dass die Abrechnung korrekt sei. Das wäre was wirklich ganz Neues, weil callando so nicht mehr zugibt, dass der Fehler bei denen selbst liegt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin leider auch von Callando/Avanio betroffen.
Ich habe im Oktober (vor einer Woche) den "nicht existierenden Vertrag" gekündigt, wird man mir im November (rüchwirkend für Oktober)  auch noch die Gebühr in höhe von 5,22€ in Rechnung stellen? (In den AGBs steht leider das die Kündigunsfrist 4 Wochen betragen).

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (In den AGBs steht leider das die Kündigunsfrist 4 Wochen betragen).


Wann und wo hast du denn die AGB zum ersten Mal  gesehen , vor deiner Einwahl?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Nach der Einwahl. 
Auf die AGBs bin ich erst durch das Forum aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Einwahl..


Warum sollten die dann gültig sein?  AGB müssen *vor* Vertragsschluss einsehbar sein,
alles andere ist kalter Kaffee


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Ja, aber das sehen die "netten Herren" von Avanio bestimmt anders.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob einigen von euch nach der Kündigung, im folge Monat noch die Grundgebühr (5,22€) in Rechnung gestellt wurde.

Auf meine Emails reagieren "die" gar nicht mehr, es gab nur diese 2 Standard-Emails seit dem Antworten die mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber das sehen die "netten Herren" von Avanio bestimmt anders.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob einigen von euch nach der Kündigung, im folge Monat noch die Grundgebühr (5,22€) in Rechnung gestellt wurde.
> 
> Auf meine Emails reagieren "die" gar nicht mehr, es gab nur diese 2 Standard-Emails seit dem Antworten die mir nicht mehr.



Ein FAX wie hier schon öfters erwähnt, daß man keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat mit Drohung der Anzeige wirkt Wunder. Sie verzichten dann aus Kulanz  auf die Forderung oder behaupten, daß es mit einer den nächsten TCOM Rechnungen erstattet wird. Das wird man dann mal sehen obs die bis dahin noch gibt.


----------



## Revilok (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Bekam heute Mahnung von Nexgo. Bei der Überprüfung der angegebenen Homepage ht*p://www.service-nexnet.de habe ich festgestellt, daß die kein gültiges Impressum mit E-mail-Adresse haben. Habe daraufhin bei der Wettbewerbszentrale http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2 Beschwerde eingereicht.



Mein Impressumseinwand hatte immerhin Erfolg (oder die Strafandrohung durch die Wettbewerbszentrale). Bekam nämlich folgende Antwort-Mail
(habe sie fast ungekürzt zitiert, da ich deren Inhalt hier im Forum noch nicht fand und ich sie evtl. für andere interessant hielt):



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und Ihre Hinweise. In kürze werden wir das Impressum und die Antwort für die Frage 12 aktualisieren. Sehen Sie bitte auch: ht*p://www.nexnet.de/impressum.htm.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Nexnet schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vorliegen der entsprechenden Voraussetzungen werden unsererseits Mahnungen verschickt. Die Überweisung der angemahnten Beträge hat dann direkt an die NEXNET GmbH zu erfolgen.
> 
> Unabhängig von einer Rechnungsreklamation bei der callando Telecom GmbH, oder dem von Ihnen genutzten Provider befinden Sie sich gegenüber der NEXNET GmbH in der Zahlungspflicht.
> 
> ...


Seltsam. Ist das jetzt eine Forderung von callando, die Nexnet als inkassobüro (erlaubt?) eintreiben möchte? Dann ist schuldbefreiend auch immer noch an callando zahlbar.
Oder ist das eine "unsere Forderung" der Nexnet? Das würde wohl eine Abtretung voraus setzen - dann könnte aber callando keine Kulanzgutschrift mehr erteilen, da es nicht mehr deren Forderung wäre.

Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht ... :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio & Co.*

Auch ich bin von einer Forderung nach 5,22 € betroffen, ohne jedoch je diese Nummer des erwähnten Dienstes gewählt zu haben - es fällt auf, daß am 29.08.2005 eine Häufung auftritt - eben auch bei anderen Geschädugten.
Ich schäme mich, als Bürger dieser Stadt Dresden für die hier eingezogenen westlichen [ edit] .
Steinerne Glocke, Dresden

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Greenhorn (24 Oktober 2005)

@SteinerneGlocke,
Das ist eine Pauschalabrechnung (üblicherweise der 29te ab 0:00 für 1 Minute), da "Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag" für den ganzen Monat.


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

hmm wie siehts eigentlich mit der mahngebühr aus ? mir hat heute ein avanio mitarbeiter gesagt ich solle die 5,22 € *ohne die mahngebühr* überweisen ! aber ich befürchte schon jetzt dass da nexnet wieder meckern wird von wegen nicht vollständig oder so.

hat jemand schon so was überwiesen ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

hallo, jetzt gibt es schon 31 Seiten über Callando und wohl auch schon einige Anzeigen gegen die Firma. Ich bin auch betroffen, habe eine DSL Flatrate, und seit Monaten nicht mehr mit ISDN gesurft. Habe auf meiner August Rechnung die 5,22 (incl. Mwst) entdeckt und bei der Telekom reklamiert (die kannten das Problem). Zeitgleich Callando meine ""Kündigung meiner Mitgliedschaft" mit gleicher "nichtanerkennung irgendeiner Mitgliedschaft" gefaxt. Nun habe ich einen netten Brief der Firma "Callando" in dem steht sie sind nur das Inkassounternehmen von Avanio (obwohl Callandio auf der Rechnung steht)und haben keinen Abrechnungsfehler entdecken können und wollen die KOHLE (für die ICH BITTER ARBEITEN MUSS UND KEINE LUST HABE DENEN DAS IN DEN RACHEN ZU SCHMEISSEN!!!)..die drohen mit Mahnstufen etc..langsam nerft es wertvolle Zeit zu verschwenden, das sie eigendlich aus wie totale [ edit] . Ich würde gerne wissen wieviele Tausend betroffen sind und auch so denken.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> mir hat heute ein avanio mitarbeiter gesagt ?



echt?  so richtig am Telefon?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

das SIEHTwollte ich schreiben das sieht aus wie totale [ edit] ! warum das Geld bezahlen für etwas was man nicht will, für was was man dank geänderter AGBs von denen zahlen muss, ich weigere mich zu zahlen!

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## abstract (24 Oktober 2005)

ja so voll analog ! ??

hab mir sogar extra den namen geben lassen ! war auch selbst überrascht. der war übrigens sehr entspannt und meinte ich hätte ja von callando auch was zurückbekommen ergo avanio zahlt dann auch.

ausserdem meinte der mensch bei callando ,wegen anzeige angesprochen, dass sei alles nur nur gedonner und bei der arcor affäre sei ja auch nix draus geworden.

wie können die noch ruhig schlafen ?!


----------



## Greenhorn (24 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir sogar extra den namen geben lassen ! war auch selbst überrascht. der war übrigens sehr entspannt und meinte ich hätte ja von callando auch was zurückbekommen ergo avanio zahlt dann auch.


... und nexnet schickt weiter munter Mahnungen, weil die ja irgendwelche Kulanzerlasse von callando und avanio nichts angehen. avanio wird seine "Kulanzkündigung" spätestens mit der übernächsten Telefonrechnung vergessen haben und callando verspricht großzügig "Gutschriften". Chaosstrategie pur. Deshalb haben sich die drei  ja auch zusammengetan. Die müssen ja inzwischen viel Spaß haben ...



			
				abstract schrieb:
			
		

> wie können die noch ruhig schlafen ?!


Machst du dir da ernsthaft Sorgen? Ich vermute mal, dass die schon gut dran verdient haben.

Frage: Muß ich noch irgendjemanden von diesem Chaos-Trio informieren, wenn ich umziehe und der Telefonanschluss wird gekündigt? 
Ich vermute mal, nexnet darf man auf jeden Fall endlich mal ein wenig Arbeit machen mit der Adressen-Recherche ... und denen steht eh nix zu. Die Forderungen von avanio sind 0 und nichtig, da "Mitgliedschaft" nicht anerkannt. Für callando übersteigen meine nachweisbaren Auslagen mittlerweile den denen tatsächlich zustehenden Betrag und deren Gutschrift habe ich schriftlich zurückgewiesen (wie übrigens auch bei der Telekom), so dass daraus auch keine Forderungen entstehen könnten.


----------



## Reiner1 (24 Oktober 2005)

*ruhig schlafen ist einfach*

Die Mitarbeiter von callando sind Ärger ja wohl mittlerweile gewohnt.
Außerdem gehen die Anzeigen ja gegen den Geschäftsführer von callando bzw avanio.
Ich denke, es wird nach den Formulierungen der Antworten von callando und avanio schwierig werden, Vorsatz nachzuweisen. Und was dann übrig bleibt fällt wohl eher unter das Kapitel "wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne".

Daher halte ich es am besten, den Firmen Kosten zu verursachen, denn das mögen sie am wenigsten. Schließlich wollen sie doch verdienen. Nexnet will sicher auch verdienen, und ein eventuell eingeschaltetes Anwaltsbüro auch.

Das Konstrukt, daß nexnet automatisch mahnt, wenn nicht die komplette Forderung beglichen ist, ist in erster Linie kostengünstig. Allerdings spätestens dann nicht mehr, wenn die Forderung ungerechtfertigt war, und die Verwaltungskosten immer höher werden.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

Habt Ihr eben "Planetopia" gesehen? Da gab's einen Beitrag über dieses Thema. Dazu wurde eine Sprecherin der Verbraucherzentrale NRW interviewt und die meinte, man müsse die Mahnungen von c*ll*ndo nicht zahlen, wenn man sicher ist, keinen Vertrag wissentlich abgeschlossen zu haben. Man müsse es nur begründen.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*

Es juckte in meinen Fingern:


			
				nexnet an Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Die NEXNET GmbH ist ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus, das für die callando Telecom GmbH die Abwicklung des gesamten Mahnverfahrens übernommen hat.


Nett, dass sie ein Abrechnungshaus ist. Wichtiger ist, ob sie Inhaberin der Forderung ist und dies durch Vorlagen einer Original-Abtretungsurkunde belegen kann.


			
				nexnet weiter an Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Die callando Telecom GmbH, gehörend zur callando Firmengruppe, ist *ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber* und bietet sowohl Sprach- und Mehrwertdienste als auch Internetdienste (teilweise mittels Resellern) in Deutschland an.
> .....
> Wird eine Rechnungsposition der callando Telecom GmbH nicht gezahlt, bekommen wir, die NEXNET GmbH, von der Deutschen Telekom diesbezüglich eine offene Forderung gemeldet.


Gemeldet, also nicht abgetreten. Schön dass sie das so offen sagt. Folge, sie oben.


			
				nexnet weiter an Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vorliegen der entsprechenden Voraussetzungen werden unsererseits Mahnungen verschickt. Die Überweisung der angemahnten Beträge hat dann direkt an die NEXNET GmbH zu erfolgen.


Vorsetzung wäre Einredefreiheit, weiter Voraussetzung wäre, dass sie Inhaberin der Forderung ist. Mahnen kann jeder, es hat aber keine Wirkung.


			
				nexnet weiter an Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig von einer Rechnungsreklamation bei der callando Telecom GmbH, oder dem von Ihnen genutzten Provider befinden Sie sich gegenüber der NEXNET GmbH in der Zahlungspflicht.


Leider hat der  Bundesgerichtshof im Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005  (Aktenzeichen III ZR 3/05)  eine völlig andere Rechtsauffasung. In dem Urteil hat er dem *Verbindungsnetzbetreiber* einen eigenen Anspruch auf ein Entgelt abgesprochen. Ach, wie schade für die nexnet. Es wäre Zeit, dass sie ihre verquere Rechtsauffassung der Rechtsprechung des höchsten Zivilgerichtes anpasst.


			
				nexnet weiter an Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Prüfung Ihres Anliegens zur Erteilung einer Kulanzgutschrift führen, so erfolgt die Bearbeitung und Abwicklung ausschließlich durch die callando Telecom GmbH bzw. den von Ihnen genutzten Provider. Dies setzt jedoch voraus, dass Ihr Konto bei der NEXNET GmbH vollständig ausgeglichen ist.  ...


Aber nein doch. Liegen die Voraussetzungen für eine Gutschrift vor, gibt es keine Forderung mehr. Im übrigen gilt der Grundsatz des Einwandes der Arglist bei einer solchen Forderung (Dolo petit, qui petit, quod statim redditurus est = Mit Arglist begehrt, wer begehrt, was er umgehend zurück gewähren muss.)
Ich würde hilfsweise mit der Gutschrift aufrechnen.

 Das Inhaltsverzeichnis zu meinen Erfahrengen, auch mit nexnet. Fazit: Nichts gelernt.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr eben "Planetopia" gesehen? .


Dieses "Magazin" wird eher weniger gesehen...


			
				tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu wurde eine Sprecherin der Verbraucherzentrale NRW interviewt und die meinte, man müsse die Mahnungen von c*ll*ndo
> nicht zahlen, wenn man sicher ist, keinen Vertrag wissentlich abgeschlossen zu haben.
> Man müsse es nur begründen.


Das hätte mich denn doch interessiert. Falls die Aussage so gefallen sein sollte, würde es  daraufhin deuten,  dass sie weder Kenntnis von der Sache noch von der Rechtslage hätte.
Ob sie weiß, was Smartsurfer/Discountsurfer  oder  allgemein ein LCR ist?  

Das Studium dieses Threads wäre ihr zu empfehlen. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Aussage so gefallen sein sollte, würde
> es  daraufhin deuten,  dass sie weder Kenntnis von der Sache noch von der Rechtslage hätte.
> Ob sie weiß, was Smartsurfer/Discountsurfer  oder  allgemein ein LCR ist?


An den genauen Wortlaut kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, sie vertrat jedenfalls die Auffassung, dass über IbC kein Vertragsabschluss mit Clubgebühr statthaft sei und dass für eine solche Clubmitgliedschaft auf jeden Fall eine ausdrückliche Bestätigung beim Kunden einzuholen sei.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*avanio [...]*

Auch ich habe auf meiner Septemberrechnung einen Betrag von 4,50 €.
Nachdem ich mich bei callando beschwert habe, wiesen die mich auf avanio hin, sie seien nur für den Einzug zuständig. Nun habe ich an die avanio-Adresse gemailt und bekam auch Antwort. Meine Mitgliedschaft sei zum nächstmöglichen Termin gekündigt. Da aber auch im Internetverkehr die selben Bedingungen wie im Privatbereich gelten, habe ich ja eigentlich gar keinen Vertrag mit avanio geschloßen. Meine letzte Einwahl über diese avanio-nummer war im Juni. Da ich mich immer über den Smart-Surfer einwähle schaue ich nach ob es sich um anmeldepflichtige Anbieter handelt. Dies war nicht der Fall. Nun habe ich meine Kündigung auch noch per Fax an avanio geschickt. Es ist auch angekommen aber bisher kam noch keine Antwort. Unter der Adresse w*w.01075.com konnte ich dann meinen Verbindungsnachweis einsehen. Da erschien nur der ominöse Betrag von 4,50 €. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.  Ich bin ganz schön geladen.

*[Betreff wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## helmutw (25 Oktober 2005)

*Schufa-Eintrag*

Ab wann gibt es eigentlich einen Schufa-Eintrag?

Nachher habe ich wegen dieser Angelegenheit Probleme in anderen Bereichen.

Hat bereits jemand eine 2. Mahnung oder mehr erhalten?

Kulanzkündigung heißt ja noch nicht, dass es eine Erstattung der "Mitgliedsgebühren" gibt. Das Geld ist dann wohl weg.


----------



## abstract (25 Oktober 2005)

NOCHMAL NACHGEFRAGT :
*
Hat schon jemand irgendwelche Rückerstattung von avanio zurückbekommen ?*

Will es denen nicht überweisen und dann wieder ewig auf rückzahlung warten ! obwohl ichs schon mittlerweile darauf anlegen möchte nexnet zappel zu lassen.

von mir wollen die ja nur die gebühr für avanio, obwohl avanio mir die gebühr wieder zurückersatten will !? 
Thanxx

P.S.: gibt´s hier ein *musterschreiben gegen nexnet*. ( von wegen man hat kulanzschreiben von avanio und möchte deshalb nicht die gebühr überweisen um auf die rückzahlung warten zu müssen ?)


----------



## helmutw (25 Oktober 2005)

*Erstattung*

@abstract
Ich habe noch nichts erhalten (habe aber auch noch nichts gezahlt). Werde wohl heute oder morgen die 2. Mahnung erhalten, da die 7 Tage-Frist von Netxnet abgelaufen sind.


Ja ein Musterschreiben an Netxnet, dass man gerne bereit ist die Verbindungsgebühren zu bezahlen, nicht aber den strittigen Mitgliedsbeitrag wäre gut. Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Abtretungserklärung von callando und einem EVN mit dem sie erstmal Ihre Berechtigung darlegen müssen. Einfach zu behaupten "Ich ziehe Geld für xy ein" ist mir zu unsicher. Da könnte ja jeder kommen, oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Schufa-Eintrag*



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann gibt es eigentlich einen Schufa-Eintrag?
> Nachher habe ich wegen dieser Angelegenheit Probleme in anderen Bereichen.
> Hat bereits jemand eine 2. Mahnung oder mehr erhalten?
> Kulanzkündigung heißt ja noch nicht, dass es eine Erstattung der "Mitgliedsgebühren" gibt. Das Geld ist dann wohl weg.


 Zu Schufa und Co. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## abstract (25 Oktober 2005)

@ Der Jurist

wäre das erlauchte mitglied vielleicht bereit, dass oben an revilok gepostete in einem Musterschreiben zusammenzustellen?

finde bei dem früheren nexnet gebahren nix passendes

*Danke* schon mal im voraus
 :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*Geld überweisen oder nicht*

Mehrfach wurde hier gesagt, dass Avanio / Callando / Nextnet einem sagen, man sollte den Betrag erst einmal überweisen und dann eine Gutschrift erhalten.

Auch ich hatte ein persönliches Gespräch mit einem Avanio-Mitarbeiter am Telefon (und ER hatte angerufen) und es lief nach dem selben Muster ab:
- Ach ja, wir wollen ja kulant sein
- Leider geht es nicht, die Forderung direkt zu löschen
- Überweisen sie bitte und wir erstatten dann

Nach meinem Hinweis darauf, dass ich ja nicht sicher sein kann, dass mir das Geld auch wirklich zurücküberwiesen wird, hat er sich meine Daten sagen lassen und sich bereit erklärt, dass Geld direkt zu überweisen. 
Auf das Geld warte ich noch heute! Folglich habe ich natürlich ebenfalls nichts überwiesen.

Von daher kann ich nur jedem raten, nichts zu überweisen. Immerhin sind die internen Abrechnungsprobleme der Avanio ja auch nicht das Problem des Kunden. Ich halte alle Aufforderungen dieser Art für eine Masche von Avanio. Schließlich kann ich dann dann dem Geld hinterherrennen, wenn sie es erst einmal haben. Und bei den ganzen Verstrickungen und Unklarheiten, die es bei dem Dreieck Avanio/Callando/Nextnet zu geben scheint, habe ich dazu keine Lust.


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld überweisen oder nicht*



			
				ertin schrieb:
			
		

> Mehrfach wurde hier gesagt, dass Avanio / Callando / Nextnet einem sagen, man sollte den Betrag erst einmal überweisen und dann eine Gutschrift erhalten.



Das mag denen so in den Kram rein passen, zumal das anders ja gar nicht funktionieren dürfte. Aviano ist doch keine Bank, die Kredite verteilt.
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122329#122329


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> ....nehme aber an, dass die Gutschrift an Dich erst dann erteilt wird, wenn die Forderung beglichen wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*Wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo.

Auch ich bin Geschädigter der fragwürdigen Firmen.
Ich habe nachdem ich die erste Mahnung von nextnet erhslten habe, ein Einschreiben m.R. an callando und einen formlosen Brief an nextnet geschrieben.
Ich habe von callando einen Einzelverbindungsnacweis gefordert, da ich keinen Vertrag mit ihnen eingegangen bin.
Hilfsweise habe ich auch eine angebliche Mitgliedschaft gekündigt.
Ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass ich mittlerweile DSL nutze und das auch schon zum fragwürdigen Zeitpunkt.
Meine letzte Einwahl mit denen war im Juni/Anfang Juli und seit Anfang/Mitte Juli nutze ich DSL. (Kann die genauen Daten nicht einsehen, sind zu Hause).

Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht, weil ich nicht geschrieben hab, dass ich technisch gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit habe?
Sie sind doch verpflichtet mit einen Verbindungsnachweis zu erbringen, oder?

Heute kam von Callando die Standardantwort per Brief, dass sie nur Abrechnung machen und keine rechtliche Beurteilung, etc.
Sie hätten keinen Abrechnungsfehler gefunden und ich muss zahlen. Aber kein EVN
Und ich soll direkt meine Einsprüche an avanio richten.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Gruss und danke


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> @ Der Jurist
> wäre das erlauchte mitglied vielleicht bereit, dass oben an revilok gepostete in einem Musterschreiben zusammenzustellen?
> finde bei dem früheren nexnet gebahren nix passendes
> *Danke* schon mal im voraus
> :thumb:



Leider nein wegen Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Das wäre unzulässige Rechtsberatung. Wenn ich selbst Betroffener wäre, könnte ich mein Schreiben reinstellen. Denn dann dokumentiere ich meinen Fall und berate nicht in einem anderen.
Die Zusammenstellung muss jeder schon für sich machen.

Den fehlenden Link wegen der Original-Abtretungsurkunde anbei
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/410.html


----------



## Reiner1 (25 Oktober 2005)

@zumdick

Beinhaltet deine Rechnung einen Anteil von avanio, muß auch dorthin ein Widerspruch geschickt werden, um die Forderung auf Eis zu legen. 

Anscheinend gibt es ja schon Fortschritte, also eine zweite Mahnung bei einigen Betroffenen. Vielleicht sollte ich einmal anfangen, eine Rechnung wie "Der Jurist" 2003 aufzumachen. Wenn man das Ganze noch mit der Anzahl der Betroffenen multipliziert, ergibt sich doch schon ein erkleckliches Sümmchen.

Dem berechtigten Anliegen, einen EVN zugeschickt zu bekommen scheint callando ja in keinem Fall nachgekommen zu sein. In vielen Fällen hätte ja der Hinweis an service.nexnet...  ja genügt. Auch das behielt man lieber für sich. 
Da scheint schon fast Methode dahinter zu stecken, denn möglicherweise sind Betroffene, die ihre Verbindungszeiten nach EVN genau kennen ja noch weniger bereit, zu zahlen. 
Auch die Aussage, daß man Informationen nur nach schriftlicher Anforderung des Nummerninhabers herausgeben könne, scheint mir eher eine Hinhaltetaktik. Wer die nötigen Angaben zur Hand hat, muß schließlich auch im Besitz der Rechnung sein. Aber eine schnelle Klärung ist hier wohl nicht gewünscht.

Aber vielleicht sollte man das ja sportlich sehen....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*Re: ruhig schlafen ist einfach*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher halte ich es am besten, den Firmen Kosten zu verursachen, denn das mögen sie am wenigsten. Schließlich wollen sie doch verdienen. Nexnet will sicher auch verdienen, und ein eventuell eingeschaltetes Anwaltsbüro auch.



sucht nach: Thoms Fassung von Framstags freundlichem Folterfragebogen bei schnappmatik. Wenn das genug machen habe die richtig viel Arbeit. Dafür gibts noch kein Standardantwortschreiben


----------



## abstract (25 Oktober 2005)

*WIDERSPRUCH Nexnet*

Hi all!
 hab mich mal an nem schreiben an nexnet versucht:
vielleicht könnte mir jemand nen comment dazu geben :
gerne auch per PN!

*! habs jetzt editiert (2.EDIT) !*



> WIDERSPRUCH
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> > ...5,22 €, wurden allein von einem sog. Internet-Dialer verursacht und gehen nicht auf ein bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen der Verbindung zurück...


...das stimmt so aber nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> @zumdick
> 
> Beinhaltet deine Rechnung einen Anteil von avanio, muß auch dorthin ein Widerspruch geschickt werden, um die Forderung auf Eis zu legen.
> 
> ...



Habe nachgeschaut und es steht callando Telecom GmbH und nur avanio Internetzugang. Da callando doch als Anbieter da steht, sind sie auch meine Ansprechpartner?!
Wie soll ich mich weiterhin verhalten?
Nicht mehr reagieren, Mahnung abwarten?
Weiss nicht was ich tun soll, zahlen will ich nicht, so was macht mich wütend.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> abstract schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wieso nicht? 
Dialer sind alle Arten von Programmen die Wählverbindungen aufbauen, nicht nur Mehrwertdialer.
Ein LCR ist ein Dialerprogramm. (eine  Art Multidialer) 

cp


----------



## abstract (25 Oktober 2005)

hmm jetzt hab ichs doch grad raus ! also ? ( eigentlich ist es aber eh wurscht weil es sowieso egal ist wenn avanio was zurückzahlen will oder?)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, Reducal ging es eher um den Passus "ein bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen". Schliesslich duerfte abstract durchaus den Einwahlbutton des Web.de Smartsurfer im vollen Besitz seiner Kraefte gedrueckt haben, wenn auch ohne Kenntnis von Avanios AGB. 



> Ein LCR ist ein Dialerprogramm. (eine  Art Multidialer)


Sollten Avanios Club-Leistungen rechtlich als Mehrwertdienst einzustufen sein, könnte dies tatsächlich rechtlich höchst spannende Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## abstract (25 Oktober 2005)

vielleicht lass ich den ganzen passus weg. nexnet kanns ja auch egal sein wie die kosten entsanden sind.

Hauptsache avanio will was zurückzahlen und sie sollen es ja von mir kassieren.

oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2005)

abstract schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht lass ich den ganzen passus weg. nexnet kanns ja auch egal sein wie die kosten entsanden sind.
> Hauptsache avanio will was zurückzahlen und sie sollen es ja von mir kassieren.
> oder?


Sollen sie doch die angekündigte Gutschrift mit der vermeintlichen Forderung verrechnen.


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten Avanios Club-Leistungen rechtlich als Mehrwertdienst einzustufen sein, könnte dies tatsächlich rechtlich höchst spannende Konsequenzen haben.


Die Clubleistung ist von der Verbindungsleistung noch weiter weg als die üblichen sogenannten Mehrwertdienste. Letztere werden pauschal oder pro Zeit zusammen mit der Verbindungsleistung abgerechnet. Die Mehrwerte werden immerhin auf Basis der Verbindung erbracht.

Die Clubleistung besteht angeblich als Abo auch dann, wenn keine Verbindungen genutzt werden, und sie muss angeblich gesondert gekündigt werden. Diese Variante des Abos gibt es bei Modemdialern bisher nicht.

Mail- und SMS-Dienste haben mit der Verbindungsleistung im engen Sinne nichts zu tun und sind zusätzliche Leistungen im Rahmen der Clubleistung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie finde ich diese Argumentation spannend.  :holy:  Sie sollte unbedingt in die jeweiligen Verfahren eingeführt werden.


----------



## petomei (25 Oktober 2005)

*Bin auch betroffen*

Auch ich bin von avanio-[...] betroffen:
-avanio.net Community Mitgliedschaft durch einmalige Einwahl
-Telekom rechnung um 5,22 gekürzt
-Widerspruch an callando und avanio gefaxt
-Kulanzkündigung von avanio mit Ankündigung einer Gutschrift
-Anruf bei nexnet: treiben nur Geld ein, an callando wenden!
-bei callando keiner erreichbar (weder freecall noch 01805...)
-bei avanio-hotline keiner erreichbar
-bei avanio freecall jemand da, kann aber keine Auskunft über Rechnungen geben, hotline ruft angeblich zurück 
-mail an alle drei Konsorten geschickt, dass sich alles eigentlich erledigt haben sollte
-mal sehen was passiert
-> SCHN**** VOLL!!

Wie soll das weitergehen? will auf keinen Fall Geld zahlen und auf keine Gutschrift eigehen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr eben "Planetopia" gesehen? Da gab's einen Beitrag über dieses Thema. Dazu wurde eine Sprecherin der Verbraucherzentrale NRW interviewt und die meinte, man müsse die Mahnungen von c*ll*ndo nicht zahlen, wenn man sicher ist, keinen Vertrag wissentlich abgeschlossen zu haben. Man müsse es nur begründen.


Duch die Planetopia-Sendung am 24.10. bin ich leider erst darauf gestossen, dass auf unsrer Telekom-Rechnung schon zum Zweiten mal diese [ edit]  zugeschlagen haben. Das gleiche Spiel wie bei vielen: per SmartSurfer drei mal mit "Vanio.flexi" eingewählt. Zum letzten mal am 30.07.05
Habe jetzt erstmal per Mail die Standarderklärung an C und A hingeschickt und ausser den Autorespondern noch von C die bekannte Antwort bekommen, dass sie ja nicht Vertragspartner sind und nur die 4,50 für den bekannten "Dienst" kassieren. 
Die erste RG ist ja schon überwiesen, aber die zweiten 4,50 habe ich bei der Telekom sperren lassen. Dem Sachbearbeiter war das natürlich auch nicht neu. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, wieviele "Club-Mitglieder" die im ersten Monat hatten. Ich denke, da kommt richtig was zusammen und ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wieviele Leute es noch nicht gemerkt haben.
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich weiterentwickelt.....
Muß man unbedingt das Schreiben auch faxen oder per Post senden?

_ein Wort entfernt modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

kaik schrieb:
			
		

> Muß man unbedingt das Schreiben auch faxen oder per Post senden?


Ja, die akzeptieren keine Mails.


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

*Sekretariatsservice*

Nachdem ich zuvor bereits mehrfach erfolglos versucht hatte, über die kostenfreie 0800er-Rufnummer im Impressum der avanio-Website jemanden zu erreichen, ist mir dieses nun gelungen.

Die freundliche Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung erläuterte mir, dass man die Leute von der avanio tatsächlich erst ab November unter dieser Rufnummer erreichen könne. Bis dahin sei ihre Firma als Dienstleister beauftragt, Gespräche anzunehmen und Anfragen weiterzuleiten. 
Faxe über die an gleicher Stelle publizierte Dresdener Rufnummer würde sie archivieren und zusätzlich weiterleiten.

Auf meine Nachfrage, wo denn die Leute von der avanio selbst derzeit zu erreichen wären, meinte sie, dass man hier den Kundenservice in Wiesbaden über die 01805-Nummer aus dem Impressum anrufen könne. Auf meine Nachfrage: "Der ist dann bei Callando?" antwortete mir die Dame "Ja, genau.".

Es ist schon allerliebst, dass die Hotline von Callando behauptet, man habe mit der Firma avanio nichts zu tun und könne daher zu der Rechtmäßigkeit von Forderungen nichts sagen, aber gleichzeitig Callando den Kundenservice für avanio betreibt.

Es beschleicht mich ja das Gefühl, dass auch ab November niemand in Dresden bei avanio zu erreichen ist (außer evtl. einer tschechischen Sekretärin, vgl. die ergooglebaren Stellenanzeigen von avanio) und der Geschäftsführer (darf man davon ausgehen, dass dessen Existenz eigentlich gesichert ist?) bereits sein nächstes "Geschäft" aufzieht...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kaik schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei in ihrem Autoresponder ja steht:
"Ihre eingegangene Mail beantworten wir innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage. Bitte haben Sie so lange Geduld und *sehen Sie von mehrfachen Anfragen (auch per Fax oder Post) ab!"*


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

*Planetopia-Beitrag*

Mittlerweile befindet sich auch der Text zum Planetopia-Beitrag von SAT1 im Netz. Neues gegenüber der Diskussion hier enthält er m.E. nicht.


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

*Am Rande: Seligenstadt*

Per Zufall (sprich: Google) bin ich in dem Beitrag von Aka-Aka auf einen (vermuteten?) Zusammenhang von Callando zu Seligenstadt gestoßen. 
Dass avanio Stellenanzeigen mit Einsatzort Seligenstadt geschaltet hatte (noch im Google-Cache sowie  hier) ist jetzt aber Zufall, oder? 
[edit: Spekulation über einen Namensvetter des GF wieder entfernt]
Es würde mich ja mal interessieren, ob die von Aka-Aka erwähnte Dialer-Firma einen Bezug zu avanio aufweist... [edit: Der Dialer war nur auf dem Portal, siehe Posting #2]


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2005)

Bist 'n Schatz, Joachim. Das hatte ich echt überlesen...
geil!

Der avanio-GF ist Schweizer. Steht so im Handelsregister und ist auch so. Der Namensvetter dürfte zufällig sein.
Die Beziehung von _callando_ zu Seligenstadt läuft mindestens über das Portal der "Callando", welches betrieben und betreut wurde von einer Firma aus Seligenstadt, die ... ... ... :stumm:

siehe hier
Leute, die sich schon länger mit der Dialergeschichte befassen, werden den [edit: technischen Teil! des] Whoiseintrags interessiert zur Kenntnis nehmen und sich an alte Zeiten erinnern... 

aber: mehr sag ich nicht, es ist hier genug drin, mit google auf eigene Faust zu schnüffeln. Gefährliche postings sind also unnötig...

Nachtrag:


> Es würde mich ja mal interessieren, ob die von Aka-Aka erwähnte Dialer-Firma einen Bezug zu avanio aufweist.


 Welche? PN


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

"Internet by Call ist nicht ohne Risiko", steht im Sat1-Planetopia-Beitrag.
Das Risiko besteht darin, dass z.B. avanio erstmals beinharte und durchkalkulierte Geschäftsideen durchsetzt, die einzig und allein mit der Unkenntnis der "Nutzer" spekulieren. Es wird darauf abgezielt, dass unter dem Strich MEHR "Kunden" aus Unkenntnis oder aus Bequemlichkeit oder aus Angst vorm Inkasso oder der SCHUFA zahlen, als Kosten durch "Kunden" auftreten, die keinen Bock darauf haben, für NIX Geld zu bezahlen.
Faszinierend ist es, wenn es Geschäftsleuten offensichtlich überhaupt gar nicht darum geht, ein "Geschäft" mit Leistung und Gegenleistung abzuwickeln, sondern es Sinn und Wesen ihres Strebens ist, neues und deshalb argloses Klientel unter einem Nichtkundenkreis für eine gewisse Zeit an Land zu ziehen. 
Leuten, die explizit den "Smartsurfer" und kein DSL nutzen, als "Kunden" mit unbefristeten Verträgen zu requirieren, sie solange, wie nur möglich, dumm zu halten, sie hinzuhalten, wenn sie sich beschweren, ist schon eine geile Masche.
Im Altersheim Unterschriften für Lebensversicherungen zu erschleichen fällt wohl ebenso unter diese Geschäftsideen.

Was mich so umtreibt: Einem Staatsanwalt oder einem Polizeibeamten muß ich in diesem Staat doch nicht nachweisen, dass ich im Zeitalter von DSL und Dumpingflatrates einem an sich schon lachhaften, analogen "avanio Internetzugang", der mich unbefristet monatliche Beiträge kosten soll, nicht zugestimmt habe. Oder doch?


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

> Faszinierend ist es, wenn es Geschäftsleuten offensichtlich überhaupt gar nicht darum geht, ein "Geschäft" mit Leistung und Gegenleistung abzuwickeln, sondern es Sinn und Wesen ihres Strebens ist, neues und deshalb argloses Klientel unter einem Nichtkundenkreis für eine gewisse Zeit an Land zu ziehen.



Es ist nicht dumm, hierfür zuerst Billigsttarife "ohne Grundgebühr" anzubieten und verschiedenen LCR-Anbietern bekannt zu geben, gut zwei Monate lang auf diese Weise möglichst viele "Mitglieder" zu fangen, und dann durch das Eintreiben der "Mitgliedsbeiträge" den Gewinn abzuschöpfen. Ich wundere mich nur, dass man nicht noch ein oder zwei weitere Monate mit dem Abkassieren gewartet hat. Vielleicht war aber auch das Rücklagenpolster angesichts der Billigtarife im Juni nicht dick genug...

Dadurch, dass in den AGB von einer "Registrierung" die Rede ist (mit so schönen Sachen wie Bestätigung per E-Mail usw.), sind diese auch nicht auf den ersten Blick - zum Beispiel für Verbraucherschützer - als absolut unzulässig erkennbar. Zumal diese Registrierung ja tatsächlich auch über die Webseite möglich zu sein scheint.
Vielmehr ist ja auch die Praxis, eben keine "Registrierung" im üblichen Sinne des Wortes vorauszusetzen, sondern ein Einwählen mit publizierter Einwahlnummer und Kennwort als "Registrierung" zu betrachten, das eigentlich unzulässige.


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie finde ich diese Argumentation spannend.  :holy:  Sie sollte unbedingt in die jeweiligen Verfahren eingeführt werden.


Dazu wird die Firma dann vielleicht Folgendes feststellen:

_1. wir bieten über das Internet diverse Tarife an. Siehe http://www.avanio.de/tarife.html Zur Auswahl bedient sich der Kunde unterschiedlicher Nutzernamen (das Passwort ist frei wählbar), die er unter

- http://www.avanio.de/einwahl_kids.html 
- http://www.avanio.de/einwahl_xxl.html
- http://www.avanio.de/einwahl_net.html
- http://www.avanio.de/einwahl_surf.html
- http://www.avanio.de/einwahl_flexi.html
- http://www.avanio.de/bycall.html

vorfindet. Dies Tarife sind entweder mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr bei relativ niedrigen Minutenpreisen oder ohne Grundgebühr bei etwas höhen Minutenpreisen ausgestattet. Der Kunde ...  hat sich unseren Unterlagen zufolge am ......  über die Rufnummer .... mit dem Nutzernamen vanioflexi eingewählt, entschied sich also eindeutig für den Tarif vanio.FLEXI, dessen Konditionen ihm demnach bekannt gewesen sein müssen. 

Zum Einwand, der Kunde hätte ein Produkt names "Smartsurfer" für die Einwahl verwendet nehmen wir wie folgt Stellung: wir publizieren auf unseren oben erwähnten Webseiten stets aktuell äußerst knapp kalkulierte Tarife und die zugehörigen Einwahldaten. Diese muss der Nutzer in die Konfiguration seiner DfÜ-Verbindung eintragen. Beim Verbindungsaufbau kommt dann gemäß den AGB ein entsprechender Vertrag zustande. Ein Produkt "Smartsurfer", dem der Kunde offenbar den Verbindungsaufbau überlassen hat, bieten wir nicht an. Wir können aber nach gängiger Rechtsprechung für die Minderleistung bzw. Fehlfunktion der Produkte Dritter, die wir nicht anbieten und auf die wir keinen Einfluß haben, nicht in Anspruch genommen werden. ..._

Ich denke also, ein Verfahren würde keineswegs ein Selbstgänger. Egal was man einbringt, es muss nicht nur gut klingen und interessant sein, es muss vor allem die Position Avanios schwächen. Vergleichsweise gut dran ist unter Umständen der, der die Bedingungen des Tarifs vor dessen Änderung gesichert hat. Hat man sich aber nur auf den Smartsurfer verlassen und die Webseiten der Avanio nie aufgesucht, sieht es ggf. weniger gut aus. Nun muss ich sicher nicht damit rechnen, dass ein Tarif sich so ändert, dass plötzlich ein Dauerschuldverhältnis etabliert wird. Ich hoffe, dass Avanio darüber stolpert, damit mit solchen Machenschaften einmal Schluß ist. Es ist ja nicht der erste Fall, wo etablierte Tarife klammheimlich massiv geändert wurden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der avanio-GF ist Schweizer. Steht so im Handelsregister und ist auch so.



An der bekannten Seligenstädter Adresse gibt's noch ein weiteres Unternehmen, die c*P* AG (im whois der entsprechenden de bzw. org-Domain taucht der GF der avanio als admin-c auf), die auch in der Schweiz vertreten ist (aber das wisst ihr ja schon, vgl. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=119561). 

Interessant ist auch der Geschäftsbericht der I*lix AG, die ihren Sitz und den ihrer Tochtergesellschaften 2004 nach der Insolvenz der m*-AG von Hannover nach Seligenstadt verlegt hat (mitsamt einem Mitarbeiter zum 31.12.2004 ). Weshalb ich diese Firma erwähne: Die c*P* AG scheint eine der Tochtergesellschaften von I*lix zu sein, mit der G* C* GmbH, die euch ja auch bekannt ist und die praktischerweise an derselben Adresse residiert, arbeitet I*lix zusammen.

[edit: Die Firmennamen habe ich auf speziellen Wunsch herausge*t.]


----------



## joachim (25 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde ...  hat sich unseren Unterlagen zufolge am ......  über die Rufnummer .... mit dem Nutzernamen vanioflexi eingewählt, entschied sich also eindeutig für den Tarif vanio.FLEXI, dessen Konditionen ihm demnach bekannt gewesen sein müssen.



Aber genau an dieser Stelle hakt die Argumentation doch: Um Einwahlnummer und Benutzernamen vanioflexi zu kennen, muss man keineswegs die AGB gelesen haben. Man kann diese Daten auch "irgendwoher" bekommen haben. (Vergleiche die Listen der billigsten CbC-Anbieter für's Telefon in der Tageszeitung: Hier nimmst du ja auch die AGB i.allg. nicht einzeln zur Kenntnis...)
Und da eine Einbeziehung der AGB ohne Vorlage derselben nach meinem Verständnis nur bei TK-Dienstleistungen, die "in einem Mal" erbreacht werden, erfolgen kann, wäre die Argumentation hier widerlegt.

Dass avanio mit SmartSurfer & Co. zunächst einmal nichts zu tun hat und eine ausschließlich auf "SmartSurfer" ausgelegte Argumentation wenig erfolgreich sein wird, mag sein. 
Sollte avanio allerdings gegenüber dem SmartSurfer-Anbieter web.de über den Charakter seiner Tarife falsche (oder auch keine) Angaben gemacht haben, könnte man natürlich mutmaßen, dass hier vorsätzlich ein Irrtum provoziert wurde, der Vermögensschäden der SmartSurfer-Benutzer nach sich zieht. Das wäre dann möglicherweise straftrechtlich relevant...
Leider habe ich von web.de bislang keine Stellungnahme hierzu erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

ich dachte ich bin die los aber vergebens, nach "kulanzkündigung" kam jetzt eine mahnung, ich überleg ob ich nun doch unter vvorbehalt zahle


----------



## Benutzername (25 Oktober 2005)

*Bitte anmelden*

Die Beiträge lassen wesentlich leichter lesen, wenn sich möglichst jeder hier im Forum anmeldet und nicht als "Gast" postet.
Das ist doch im Interesse aller.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2005)

joachim schrieb:
			
		

> An der bekannten Seligenstädter Adresse......


[...]Warum sollten die erwähnten Firmen nicht andere Geschäftsfelder auftun? Das ist nicht verboten, wenn es legal ist.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Unter einem Tarif verstehe ich verbindungsabhängige Abrechnung. Eine Gundgebühr hat damit für mich nichts zu tun.
Wie sollte man denn an die AGB-Informationen kommen, ohne sich einzuwählen? Hierzu bedarf es einem Medium, mit dessen Hilfe man eine Einwahl tätigen kann. Dazu gehöhren üblicherweise Telephonnummer Benutzername und ein Passwort. Diese wurden über diverse gängige Quellen, z.B. den SmartSurfer veröffentlicht.
Sorry, aber woh und wann ist der unbefristete Vertragsabschluß hierbei? Die Situation war doch klar absehbar für avanio & Co. Mich haben die jedenfalls erst mit der spät gestellten Rechnung darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

@Benutzername: warum erleichtert ein Benutzername dir das lesen?


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2005)

Man kann die Clubleistungen auch mal von dieser Seite beleuchten:


			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkg/__43b.html schrieb:
			
		

> (6) Kostenpflichtige Dialer, bei denen neben der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung Inhalte abgerechnet werden, dürfen nur über Rufnummern aus einer von der Regulierungsbehörde hierzu zur Verfügung gestellten Gasse angeboten werden.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Oktober 2005)

Mich wurmte, dass der Abrechnungsplagegeist nicht richtig "behandelt" wird. Deshalb versuche ich die StA in Dresden etwas auf Trab zu bringen:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden
> Lothringer Str. 1
> 01069 Dresden
> Fax 0351  449 - 6048
> ...


----------



## Greenhorn (26 Oktober 2005)

@Jurist,

Both thumbs up !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*Callando/Avanio Abzocke*

Bin auch betroffen und hab bei der Telekom mein Callando Rechnungsbeitrag problemlos per Telefon 0800 33 01020 sperren lassen. Die scheinen bei der Telekom auch Bescheid zu wissen (sind wohl tausende betroffen!) :lol:


----------



## lp900 (26 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

DieseTelefonnummer von Avanio ist in der Stellenanzeige für Bratislava angegeben 08004747225

Ist doch Freecall -oder?

Da kann man es doch einmal versuchen, weiterzukommen, [...]

_[Halbsatz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

joachim schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die AGB muss man auch bei Avanio nicht lesen; die Bedingungen des Tarifs ergeben sich aus der Publikation des Tarifs selbst. Wenn man diese Daten von dritter Seite erhält und/oder sich die AGB nicht durchliest, so ist das sicher kein Versäumnis der Avanio. 

Um kein Mißverständnis aufkommen zu lassen: ich finde diese Form der "Tarifänderung" absolut inakzeptabel. Andererseits ist es m. E. keineswegs eindeutig, dass der Tarif formal nicht OK ist. Nun kann man Avanio das Leben aber schon dadurch schwer machen, dass die sich ihre 5,22 EUR/Monat doch bitte einklagen sollen (die verbrauchsabhängigen Kosten würde ich löhnen, die Gebühr für die Community nicht). Klagen kostet erstmal und das Risiko eines Prozessverlustes ist für Avanio keineswegs zu vernachlässigen. Außerdem führt der Wirbel um diese Form der Tarifänderung vermutlich dazu, dass die ihre Kunden verlieren. Zumal ich die Tarife nicht wirklich günstig finde. Anderswo kann ich allein für die Grundgebühr 1.000 - 2.000 Minuten surfen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## abstract (26 Oktober 2005)

*WIDERSPRUCH Nexnet*

hab mal den Widerspruch den ich gestern hier gepostet an die NEXNET gefaxt!
mal schauen was passiert.

 :thumb: *ANSONSTEN DICKES LOB AN DEN JURISTEN !*  :thumb:


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Clubleistungen auch mal von dieser Seite beleuchten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welchen *kostenpflichtigen Dialer* hat Avanio denn angeboten? Die auf deren Webseiten angegeben Einwahldaten sind gewiß kein Dialer. In §43b TKG steht eben nicht, dass ein Tarif für eine 019x-Rufnummer nicht aus einer Grundgebühr und einer zeit-/verbrauchsabhängigen Komponente bestehen darf. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## joachim (26 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man diese Daten von dritter Seite erhält und/oder sich die AGB nicht durchliest, so ist das sicher kein Versäumnis der Avanio.



Auch das halte ich für eine falsche Argumentation: AGB sind nach meinem Verständnis (bin aber Laie, gebe dir hier somit keine Rechtsberatung ) nur dann wirksam in einen Vertrag eingebunden, wenn der Vertragspartner darauf hingewiesen wurde und er ihren Inhalt in zumutbarer Weise zur Kenntnis nehmen kann. Letzteres ist hier vielleicht noch erfüllt (wobei ich ja den Tarif genutzt habe, ohne von der Webseite je Kenntnis genommen zu haben), ersteres aber ganz sicher nicht.

Die Auffassung "selbst schuld, wer nicht nach AGB sucht" ist m.E. völlig unzutreffend!

Für einige Fälle, so auch TK-Dienstleistungen, die in einem Mal (!) erbracht werden, gibt es eine Ausnahme. Die kann aber hier offensichtlich nicht greifen.

Zur Lektüre: http://www.e-recht24.de/artikel/ecommerce/14.html


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2005)

Aus meiner Sicht können die Mods den Beitrag von 9:23 Uhr ins OffTopic schieben. Wenn jemand das Thema nicht begreift, über das er schreibt, dann hat der Beitrag hier keinen Wert.

Wir diskutieren hier über das Angebot einer Clubleistung im Abo, welches mit einer kostenpflichtigen Einwahl angeblich abgeschlossen wird. Die Einwahl ist kostenpflichtig im Rahmen des Online-Dienstes für die Verbindungsleistung und zusätzlich wird eine Clubleistung über die Telefonrechnung geltend gemacht.

Die Clubleistung schließt z.B. Gratis-SMS und ein Mailkonto mit ein. Diese sind nicht Verbindungsleistungen für die erfolgte Netzeinwahl und damit Mehrwerte.

Clubgebühren sind nicht monatliche Grundgebühren der Verbindungsleistung, sondern berechtigen zur Nutzung zusätzlicher Dienstleistungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Clubleistungen auch mal von dieser Seite beleuchten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rufnummern aus den Gassen (0)191 bis (0)194 werden von der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post für das Angebot von Online-Diensten zur Verfügung gestellt. 
Online-Diensterufnummern müssen für einen Telekommunikationsdienst, der den Zugang zu Datendiensten (z.B. Internet) ermöglicht, genutzt werden. Online-Dienste sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, d.h. der jeweilige Diensteanbieter kann den Preis seiner TK-Leistung selbst festlegen. *Eine Nutzung für die Abrechnung von Inhalten ist nicht zulässig.*


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Oktober 2005)

>Ichbins< schrieb:
			
		

> *Eine Nutzung für die Abrechnung von Inhalten ist nicht zulässig.*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123608#123608


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die genutzten Rufnummerngassen sind explizit ausschließlich für Online-Dienste zugelassen, bei denen ausschließlich Verbindungsleistungen abgerechnet werden und sonst nichts.


dvill hat  schon einige  Seiten zuvor  ausdrücklich daraufhin gewiesen. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> dvill hat  schon einige  Seiten zuvor  ausdrücklich daraufhin gewiesen.
> cp



Klar, aber das ist ein Originalzitat von der Website der Bundesnetzagentur. Das kann jeder selbst dort nachlesen, falls es doch noch Zweifel geben sollte, ob 'Clubgebühren' zulässig sind. Womit das Thema eigentlich durch sein sollte.

>Ichbins<


----------



## petomei (26 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> DieseTelefonnummer von Avanio ist in der Stellenanzeige für Bratislava angegeben 08004747225
> 
> Ist doch Freecall -oder?
> 
> ...



...ist auch die Nummer die auf der HP von avanio steht. Dort hab ich eine Dame erreicht, die (angeblich) keine Angaben zu Vertragsanfragen machen kann. Sie hat sich aber meine Nummer notiert und wollte veranlassen, dass ich zurückgerufen werde (was natürlich nicht passierte, war ja klar). Wird uns also kaum weiterbringen...


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

joachim schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass man die Tarif-Information (das ist der Preis der Leistung!) erhalten kann, ohne die AGB zu lesen. Presie stehen fast nie in AGB

2. habe ich darauf hingewiesen, das es kein Versäumnis von Avanio sein kann, wenn Du unvollständige Information von dritter Seite erhälst. Ob Du das glaubst oder nicht, ändert daran wohl nichts

3. gibt es bei CbC ein erleichtertes Verfahren zur Einbindung der AGB

4. ist es tatsächlich so, dass Dich niemand zwingen kann Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen. Du kannst Dich aber nicht darauf berufen, dass diese Weigerung den Vertrag an sich berührt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*nexnet*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens mit Veröffentlichung der Pressemitteilung 115/05 des Bundesgerichtshofs (BGH) vom 18. August 2005 musste nexnet das Urteil vom 28. Juli 2005 Akten-zeichen III ZR 3/05 kennen, wonach ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber einen eigenen Anspruch auf ein Entgelt nicht hat.



Was bedeutet 'einen eigenen Anspruch'? Wer ist der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber? Die DTCOM? Soll das heißen, daß Nexnet ohne Auftrag von Callando bzw. Avanio agiert? Wenn dem so ist werde ich auch Nexnet anzeigen!
Ich habe von Avanio das übliche Kulanzschreiben, daß sie auf ihre Forderungen verzichten, bekommen. *10 Tage später* kam jetzt eine Mahnung von Nexent!


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner Sicht können die Mods den Beitrag von 9:23 Uhr ins OffTopic schieben. Wenn jemand das Thema nicht begreift, über das er schreibt, dann hat der Beitrag hier keinen Wert.


Es ist immer wieder erhebend zu lesen, mit welchen Ressentiments Du hier auftrittst. Da Du hier offenbar eine gewisse Narrenfreiheit geniest: es wäre gewiß nützlich, wenn Du entweder sachlich bleibst, oder einfach die Finger vom Hackbrett läßt. Danke!



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wir diskutieren hier über das Angebot einer Clubleistung im Abo, welches mit einer kostenpflichtigen Einwahl angeblich abgeschlossen wird. Die Einwahl ist kostenpflichtig im Rahmen des Online-Dienstes für die Verbindungsleistung und zusätzlich wird eine Clubleistung über die Telefonrechnung geltend gemacht.


Ja und? Dann erkläre mir doch bitte einfach, welchen kostenpflichtigen Dialer Avanino angeboten hat. Zur Erinnerung:



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Clubleistungen auch mal von dieser Seite beleuchten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Antwort auf meine Frage bist Du bisher schuldig geblieben.

Also: *Welchen kostenpflichtigen Dialer hat Avanio angeboten, dass §43b(6) TKG greift?*

Es wäre übrigens schön, wenn Du anstatt Löschungen zu fordern einfach und klar auf diese Frage eingehst. Nutze also die Gelegenheit zu zeigen, dass Du es begriffen hast. 



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Clubleistung schließt z.B. Gratis-SMS und ein Mailkonto mit ein. Diese sind nicht Verbindungsleistungen für die erfolgte Netzeinwahl und damit Mehrwerte.


Wie? 1&1, WEB.DE usw. bieten demnach Mehrwertdienste, weil ich da kostenlose Mail und SMS bekomme? Derzeit kostet es mich bei 1&1 1,99 EUR/Monat, bei WEB.DE wollen sie mir so etwas immer aufschwatzen. Ich kann mich aber nicht dazu entschliessen.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Clubgebühren sind nicht monatliche Grundgebühren der Verbindungsleistung, sondern berechtigen zur Nutzung zusätzlicher Dienstleistungen.


Der Anbieter schreibt dazu: 


			
				http://www.avanio.de/flexi.html  schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die *Grundgebühr* von 5,22
> EUR jeden Monat anfällt und die Registrierung mit
> Ihrer ersten Einwahl im vanio.FLEXI Tarif erfolgt.


Hervorhebung von mir.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass der obige Poster nur aus penetranter Geltungssucht postet.
Anstatt den Sinn zu erfassen, beschränkt er sich auf´s  Erbsenzählen. Selbst für´s OT 
ist er noch viel zu unbedeutend. Nichtbeachtung ist das probate Mittel der Wahl 

Leser


----------



## Qoppa (26 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort auf meine Frage bist Du bisher schuldig geblieben.
> 
> Also: *Welchen kostenpflichtigen Dialer hat Avanio angeboten, dass §43b(6) TKG greift?* ....


Ich glaube jeder andere hat es hier verstanden: das Argument ist genau, daß Avanio diese Clubleistung - da "Mehrwert" - wenn über Telefonrechnung - dann nur über zugelassene Mehrwertrufnummerngasse kassieren dürfte ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Leser schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass der obige Poster nur aus penetranter Geltungssucht postet.
> Anstatt den Sinn zu erfassen, beschränkt er sich auf´s  Erbsenzählen. Selbst für´s OT
> ist er noch viel zu unbedeutend. Nichtbeachtung ist das probate Mittel der Wahl
> 
> Leser



FULL ACK


----------



## Greenhorn (26 Oktober 2005)

Bitte um Korrektur, wenn falsch:


			
				>Ichbins< schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber?


In diesem Fall die callando Telecom GmbH. 


			
				>Ichbins< schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heißen, daß Nexnet ohne Auftrag von Callando bzw. Avanio agiert?


Sicher im Auftrag von callando, aber anscheinend nicht im Auftrag von avanio.

Hier noch der Link zu dem entsprechenden Urteil.

@"Leser",
Ich find's eigentlich ganz spannend. Besser hier wird erstmal "Erbsenzählerei" betrieben, als dass man nachher wegen übersehener Kleinigkeiten oder zu abenteuerlicher Konstrukte auf die Nase fällt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> . Besser hier wird erstmal "Erbsenzählerei" betrieben, als dass man nachher wegen übersehener Kleinigkeiten oder zu abenteuerlicher Konstrukte auf die Nase fällt.


Wenn die Erbsen  zu Mohnkorngrösse geschrumpft sind, ist´s nicht mehr spannend 
sondern nur noch öde und nervig 

Leser


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Korrektur, wenn falsch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das ist sehr aufschlussreich. Da Avanio Mehrwertdienste anbietet, denn etwas anderes ist die Community nicht, hat Callando nicht das Recht dafür Gebühren zu verlangen. Das muß Avanio schon selbst tun. Callando kann nur Verbindungsentgelde berechnen. Damit sind die Mahnungen von Nexnet nicht rechtens. Sehr schön


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Oktober 2005)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkg/__43b.html schrieb:
			
		

> (6) Kostenpflichtige Dialer, bei denen neben der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung Inhalte abgerechnet werden, dürfen nur über Rufnummern aus einer von der Regulierungsbehörde hierzu zur Verfügung gestellten Gasse angeboten werden.



Nur eine Beobachtung am Rande:
Dieser Paragraph ist IMHO ungluecklich bis unsinnig formuliert: oft wurden die Dialer als kostenlose Zugangstools bezeichnet, da ja lediglich deren Benutzung Kosten hervorrief. IMHO sicherlich in irrefuehrender Absicht, aber logisch zumindest nicht falsch. Und nach dieser Logik ist mir bisher noch kein "kostenpflichtiger Dialer" ueber den Weg gelaufen. "Kostenpflichtig" sind immer nur die Verbindungen... Und sie nutzen Nummern "aus einer von der Regulierungsbehörde hierzu zur Verfügung gestellten Gasse",  und werden  nicht "über Rufnummern aus einer...Gasse angeboten", denn dann muesste man ja zum Bezug des Dialers schon mit der 09009 verbunden sein.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

hallo, ich habe vor einigen Monaten auch einen Clubbeitrag (5,22 auf der Telekom Rechnung gefiunden und sperren lassen. (Ich hab DSL Flatrate). Dann an Callando eine Kündigung der Mitgtliedschaft mit gleicher nichtannahme der Mitgliedschaft (ist bei euch auch empfohlen) gefaxt. Nach ein paar Wochen bekam ich einen Brief von denen das sie nur das Abrechne/ Inkassocenter sind und keinerlei Fehler in der Rechnung finden können. Ich sollte doch das Geld überweisen. 4 TAge später bekomme ich nun von NEXNET schon eine Mahnung mit Mahngebühren. Was soll ich machen? Nix zahlen ? Oder doch u Ruhe zu haben? Ich sehs aber nicht ein, außerdem kann ich mir kein Gerichtsverfahren leisten. 
frank


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*noch eine avanio geschaedigte*

Hallo, 
ersteinmal vielen Dank an all die hilfreichen Postings von euch in diesem
und den anderen Foren zum obigen Thema!   
Zu meinem Anliegen:
Meine Freundin hat letzte Woche auch auf ihrer Telefonrechnung fuer September den ominoesen Mitgliedsbeitrag der avanio community.  :x 
Wir haben den strittigen Betrag bei der telekom sperren lassen und
per Einschreiben und normalem Brief callando, avanio und nexnet
darueber informiert bzw. einen EVN/EEN eingefordert.
Soweit sogut. Leider schmeiszt sie die alten Rechnungen immer weg
und so kann ich nicht ersehen, ob in der vorherigen auch schon
die Community drauf war. Einen EVN hatte sie bis dato leider auch nicht bei der Telekom beantragt. Die nexnet-Seite sagt, es gebe keine 
Eintraege zu ihrer Rufnummer.
Frage a) Kann es nun so ausgelegt werden, dasz (im Falle des Falles) der schon mit der August gezahlte Community-Beitrag als stillschweigende Anerkennung des Zustandeskommens des Vertrages gewertet  werden darf?
Frage b) Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit an alte Telekom-Rechnungen zu kommen? Vorzugsweise mal kostenlos   

Ich, nein wir,  bedanken uns
Knopper


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*Re: noch eine avanio geschaedigte*



			
				Knopper schrieb:
			
		

> Die nexnet-Seite sagt, es gebe keine
> Eintraege zu ihrer Rufnummer.



Nexnet funktioniert nur, wenn Du einen EVN bei der TCOM hast. Fax an Avanio hätte auch gereicht, die geben dann schnell bei und verzichten aus 'Kulanz' auf ihre Forderungen. Ne Mahnung von Nexnet kommt aber trotzdem.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

*Re: noch eine avanio geschaedigte*



			
				Knopper schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit an alte Telekom-Rechnungen zu kommen? Vorzugsweise mal kostenlos


Ja, Zweitrechnung (Doppel) anfordern unter 08003301020 - kostet nach Auskunft der Hotline nichts und wird entweder sofort zugefaxt (Nummer benennen) bzw. einige Tage später von der entsprechenden Niederlassung per Post versandt. Den Auftrag dazu muss jedoch der Kunde persönlich erteilen, also als Typ für die Freundin anrufen, sollte nicht gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Jau, danke fuer die fixen Antworten, werd sie mal drauf ansetzten...
aber nochmal,
Kann es so ausgelegt werden, dasz (im Falle des Falles) der schon mit der August gezahlte Community-Beitrag als stillschweigende Anerkennung des Zustandeskommens des Vertrages gewertet werden darf?

Knopper


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Knopper schrieb:
			
		

> ...stillschweigende Anerkennung des Zustandeskommens des Vertrages...


Du meinst, ob man einem "_untergejubelten_" Vertrag dadurch zustimmt? Was hälst Du von der Überlegung, dass dieser Vertrag womöglich überhaupt nicht besteht, da evlt. nicht rechtmäßig - da muss der Vertragsnehmer schon Stellung beziehen.


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte, ich gehöre dann zu der Minderheit, von mir aus als Singularität, die es im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht verstanden hat. Also erklärst Du mir ja vielleicht, wie man die Anwendung des §43b (6) TKG gegen Avanio nutzen kann, wenn diese gar keinen Dialer anbieten, weder kostenpflichtig noch kostenlos. Und damit wir hier nicht auf blauen Dunst argumentieren, mein Kenntnisstand:

*1. Tarife*

Die Firma Avanio bietet im Internet verschiedene Tarife für den Zugang zum Internet an. Jeder dieser Tarife ist eindeutig mit einem Preis versehen, der so gestaltet ist, dass entweder nur zeitabhängig tarifiert wird, oder - bei deutlich geringeren Kosten je Minute - zusätzlich mit einer Grundgebühr. Die Tarife sind realisiert über unterschiedliche Zugangsdaten. Im konkreten Fall unterscheiden sich nur die Account-DAten für die DfÜ-Verbindung. Die AGB sind vor der Einsicht in die Zugangsdaten zu akzeptieren . Steht in Abrede,

- dass die Tarife auf der Seite der Avanio so angeboten werden?
- dass man Tarife mit/ohne Grundgebühr gestalten kann?
- dass die Nutzung des Angebotes der Avanio zu einem Vertrag über Telekommunikationsleistungen führt?

*2. Avanio bietet keinen sog. Dialer an*

Ja oder nein? Wenn nein (m. E. Tatsache), so kann §43b (6) TKG nicht angewendet werden. Wenn doch, wie soll das gehen?

*3. Dritte*

die Tarife der Avanio werden von Dritten an anderen Stellen im Internet publiziert und in Software-LCR integriert. M. E. ist ist Avanino für diese Publikationen oder Integrationen nicht verantwortlich. Insbesondere ist Avanio nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass von den Dritten die AGB nicht publiziert werden und auch nicht, dass der Nutzer ihrer Leistungen sich eines SW-LCR bedient in den die Tarife von Dritten integriert wurden

Andere Ansicht?

*4. Tarifänderung*

Avanio hat den Tarif vanio.FLEXI erst vor kurzem auf die Abrechnung mit Grundgebühr umgestellt. Ein Verhalten von Billiganbietern, das man leider häufiger beobachten kann. Dadurch haben diverse Nutzer diesen Tarif verwendet, die, hätten sie die Änderung vorher bemerkt, diesen Tarif ziemlich sicher nicht genutzt hätten. Zwar trifft den Nutzer vermutlich die Verpflichtung, sich regelmäßig über Konditionsänderungen zu informieren. So wäre ggf. ein einmalig höheres Entgelt hinzunehmen, wenn man das unterläßt. Man mußte jedoch wohl nicht damit rechnen, dass Avanio die (nächste) Einwahl nach der Tarifänderung nutzen würde ein Dauerschuldverhältnis zu begründen. Insofern lag eine stillschweigende Zustimmung zum Abschluß eines solchen m. E. nicht vor. Avanio müßte nun, um in den Besitz der Forderungen zu kommen nachweisen, dass der Nutzer den Vertrag nach den Konditionen, wie sie jetzt auf den Webseiten publiziert werden, tatsächlich rechtswirksam zugestimmt hat. Ich bezweifle das und würde, wäre ich betroffen, lediglich die Verbindungsentgelte zahlen, ggf. nach dem Tarif für echtes CbC. 

*5. Mehrwertdienst?*

Wie erklärst Du die Behauptung, eine Clubmitgliedschaft wäre eine Mehrwertdienstleistung? Ich bin bzw. war Mitglied verschiedener Clubs, die ich unter keinen Umständen als Mehrwertdienst einstufen würde. Ich sage daher, das dies kein Mehrwertdienst ist. Ein Unternehmen kann schließlich diverse Produkte und Dienstleistungen anbieten. Z. B. wird niemand für die Finanzprodukte oder Reiseveranstaltungen des ADAC die StVO anwenden können bzw. wollen. Bitte komm jetzt nicht mit dem Satz vom Vergleich, der ... 
Welche unbestreitbare Argumentationskette führt also stringent dahin festzustellen, dass ein von Avanio unterhaltenes Angebot am Gesamtmarkt (grundsätzlich) ein Mehrwertdienst ist und damit für das Angebot insgesamt die falsche Rufnummerngasse verwendet wird? Ist denn die Verabredung einer Lieferung von 10.000 Schrauben, zyl. M6, 30 mm in Losen a 50 in Blisterpackung Telekommunikation, wenn der Auftrag per Fax oder telefonisch erfolgt?

*6. Diskussion*

Letzlich geht es hier um die Entwicklung bzw. Diskussion einer geeigneten Abwehrstrategie der Forderungen von Avanio. Das Ziel ist jedenfalls naheliegend. Ich z. B. bezweifle, dass ein Vertrag über ein Dauerschuldverhältnis mit der Avanio zustande gekommen ist und suche nach Argumenten für diesen Ansatz. Andere User mögen andere Wege für vielversprechender halten. U. U. ergänzen sich einige davon. Auf die Vorstellungen bzw. Beiträge aller reagiert man üblicher Weise wechselseitig. Mir ist völlig unklar, warum der User 'dvill' aggressiv wird, wenn jemand - ich - anderer Meinung ist als er, - in diesem Fall über eine Nachfrage meinerseits zu einem Beitrag von ihm induziert - welches Recht er dazu außer einem gerütteltem Maß an Unverschämtheit hat,  wie er dazu kommt seine Feststellungen/Kommentare  als "alleinseelig" machen zu postulieren und warum im Dialog andere Ansichten als seine gelöscht werden sollen. 
Ich stelle - wieder einmal - fest, das hier von einigen Leuten Feindbilder sorgsam kultiviert werden. Mich berührt das eigentlich nicht. Erstaunlich finde ich daher eigentlich nur, dass solche armseelig agierenden Leute hier so ein Ansehen geniessen. Aber das ist schon ziemlich privat und natürlich völlig OT. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

> Dadurch haben diverse Nutzer diesen Tarif verwendet, die, hätten sie die Änderung vorher bemerkt, diesen Tarif ziemlich sicher nicht genutzt hätten.



Hier wird aber übersehen, dass es eine Reihe von Nutzern gibt, denen eine Grundgebühr berechnet wurde, obwohl sie nach der AGB-Änderung den Tarif gar nicht mehr benutzt haben. So auch bei mir: Ich habe den Tarif einmal im Juni benutzt, nicht nach der AGB-Änderung und trotzdem habe ich eine Gebühr für die Community am Hals.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

> Erstaunlich finde ich daher eigentlich nur, dass solche armseelig agierenden Leute hier so ein Ansehen geniessen.


wer  hier hier armseelig ist, da dürfte  jedem, der das Forum länger verfolgt klar sein.
Was hat der zitierte  bisher eigentlich in diesem Forum geleistet? 
Außer Gift und Galle spucken ist  nicht drin.

Leser


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

erwin schrieb:
			
		

> > Dadurch haben diverse Nutzer diesen Tarif verwendet, die, hätten sie die Änderung vorher bemerkt, diesen Tarif ziemlich sicher nicht genutzt hätten.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier wird aber übersehen, dass es eine Reihe von Nutzern gibt, denen eine Grundgebühr berechnet wurde, obwohl sie nach der AGB-Änderung den Tarif gar nicht mehr benutzt haben. So auch bei mir: Ich habe den Tarif einmal im Juni benutzt, nicht nach der AGB-Änderung und trotzdem habe ich eine Gebühr für die Community am Hals.


So sieht es aus. Geht mir und sicher vielen anderen genau so, dass ich im August gar nicht den Tarif benutzt habe, aber trotzdem unfreiwillig "Mitglied" geworden bin. Und das ist ne Frechheit!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*Für alle unfreiwilligen*

Für alle, die den Tarif nach der AGB-Änderung nicht mehr benutzt haben müsste doch folgendes gelten

1. Variante
Der vorherige Tarif war ein reiner CbC-Dienst, der entsprechend bezahlt wurde. Mit der Änderung der AGB kann nicht rückwirkend eine Änderung der Geschäftsbedingungen vorgenommen werden. Daher sind die berechneten Gebühren unzulässig.

2. Variante
Bereits mit der Nutzung zu einem Zeitpunkt vor der AGB-Änderung wurde eine Community-Mitgliedschaft vereinbart, evtl. war diese zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt kostenlos. Falls dies so ist, muss mit der Änderung der AGBs und der Einführung einer Mitgliedsgebühr doch ein Sonderkündigungsrecht bestehen. Zumindest müsste der Nutzer aktiv vom Anbieter über die Änderung informiert werden. Ich bezweifle starkt, dass dafür eine Meldung im Bundesanzeiger oder ähnlichem reicht, sondern würde vermuten, dass Avanio jeden Nutzer informieren müsste.
Falls dies über die "zugewiesene" Email-Adresse in der Avanio-Community passiert sein sollte, mal noch eine Frage nebenbei: Wie bitte sollte man denn die Zugangsdaten dafür erhalten, so dass man seine Mails dort jemals abrufen könnte?
Auch in dieser Variante kann die Mitgliedsgebühr doch nicht rechtmäßigerweise erhoben worden sein, wenn der Kunde von einer Änderung nicht informiert wurde.


----------



## Qoppa (26 Oktober 2005)

@ drboe

noch einmal ganz einfach: es geht nicht um Dialer, sondern darum, daß *durch die Anwahl einer Nummer *ein Vertrag geschlossen werden soll, der *mehr* als die Verbindungsleistungen beinhaltet. Das nennt man Mehrwertdienst, und ist eben nur über bestimmte Rufnummerngassen erlaubt (bei Interneteinwahl = Dialer). Daher kann man anregen, daß die BNA diese Nummer wegen Mißbrauch sperrt.

Natürlich kann man separat einen Vertrag über IbC (z.B. Grundgebühr) schließen (oder Clubmitgliedschaft usw.). Aber eben nicht an die bloße Anwahl einer Nummer gekoppelt. That´s all. Nur ein gutes zusätzliches Argument, daß das Ganze juristisch äußerst wackelig ist.


----------



## joachim (26 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> joachim schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt, aber irrelevant, ich habe mich doch gar nicht auf Preise bezogen, sondern auf die AGB. Und diese sehen nun einmal bei bestimmten Tarifen (nicht bei Preisen) die Zwangsmitgliedschaft vor.



> 3. gibt es bei CbC ein erleichtertes Verfahren zur Einbindung der AGB


Aber nur genau dann, wenn die Leistung "in einem Mal" erbracht wird. Das ist bei einer dauerhaften Mitgliedschaft doch gerade nicht der Fall und hier der springende Punkt, auf den ich mich auch gegenüber der avanio berufe! Avanio selbst grenzt die Tarife, bei denen man eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft eingeht, doch ausdrücklich von dem byCall-Tarif ab!
Bitte ignoriere diese hier schon vielfach gegebenen Hinweise (u.a. verweise ich auf den Aufsatz des RA Gottschalkson) doch nicht.



> 4. ist es tatsächlich so, dass Dich niemand zwingen kann Vertragsbedingungen zu lesen. Du kannst Dich aber nicht darauf berufen, dass diese Weigerung den Vertrag an sich berührt.


Auch falsch insofern, als dass auf die Einbeziehung von AGB deutlich hingewiesen werden muss (abgesehen von den - hier nicht zutreffenden - Ausnahmen z.B. beim CbC) - sonst sind sie unwirksam. [Ich wiederhole mich, aber du gehst ja auf das Argument leider nicht ein.] Ich habe mich ja keineswegs geweigert, die AGB zu lesen, sondern sie wurden mir mit dem Vertragsabschluss (über eine Internet-by-Call-Leistung) ja erst gar nicht vorgelegt, weshalb ich sie als unwirksam ansehen muss!

Deswegen halte ich es auch grundsätzlich für nicht möglich, dass man durch eine Internet-By-Call-Einwahl ohne vorherige ausdrückliche Registrierung (bei der man dann ja leicht auf AGB hinweisen kann) eine Mitgliedschaft eingeht. Das scheinen übrigens die Verbraucherzentrale NRW sowie der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen ähnlich zu sehen... wobei hier eine offizielle Stellungnahme noch aussteht, man ist wohl noch bei der Recherche.

Gruß
Joachim
(der hier natürlich wieder nur seine Meinung wiedergibt)


----------



## joachim (26 Oktober 2005)

Hinsichtlich der Einschätzung bzgl. "Mehrwertdienst" muss ich allerdings drboe Recht geben: Ich halte diese Argumentation für schwach und sehe auch nicht, warum man den avanio Internet-Zugang im Gegensatz zu anderen Providern (freenet bietet auch eine Mailadresse, etliche weitere wären hier aufzählbar) als Mehrwertdienst einstufen sollte.

Darüber hinaus halte ich diese Schiene für überflüssig: Es ist für mich persönlich sonnenklar, dass die AGB bzgl. der Mitglieschaft bei mir nie wirksam in einen Vertrag mit der avanio einbezogen waren.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch einmal ganz einfach: es geht nicht um Dialer, sondern darum, daß *durch die Anwahl einer Nummer *ein Vertrag geschlossen werden soll, der *mehr* als die Verbindungsleistungen beinhaltet. Das nennt man Mehrwertdienst, und ist eben nur über bestimmte Rufnummerngassen erlaubt (bei Interneteinwahl = Dialer). Daher kann man anregen, daß die BNA diese Nummer wegen Mißbrauch sperrt.


MMn richtig!

Bereits in der Vergangenheit hat es doch ähnliche Probleme bereits gegeben.  Da ist zum einen dies > HIER<


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regulierungsbehörde reagiert auf Meldungen über Gefahren, die von Dialern in der Rufnummerngasse 0191 bis 0195 ausgehen. Würden solche Nummern missbraucht, dann werde man sie einziehen, so ein Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde.


...und nicht zu vergessen das > HIER <. Gerade bei letzterem Beispiel war es so, dass man über die 0193er Gasse ggü. dem Nummernanbieter (und somit der RegTP) einen Onlinedienst einreden wollte aber letztendlich (erwiesener Maßen) die Endkunden lediglich betrogen hatte. Die RegTP wurde aktiv, der Nummernanbieter (BT) wurde aufgefordert, die zwei verwendeten Nummern abzuschalten, da nicht die reine Verbindung sondern auch Inhalt abgerechnet wurde. Angeblich sollte dort das Zahlungsmodell ursprünglich eine Monatspauschale sein.
Im Fall Aviano ist das wohl identisch, wobei die BNA anscheinend sehr viel Prüfungselan (-Zeit) investiert, zumal wohl auch bei dem Beispiel "Internet Clearing" die Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen anfangs aus dem Bauch heraus getroffen wurden und mMn auf wackeligen Beinen standen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Punkten von drboe:
Zu 1.
Ich wusste/weiß nicht, ob man einem solchem Tarif nur durch einmalige (und dann evt. sogar versehentliche!) Anwahl und ohne vorherigen Kontakt dazu zustimmen kann.
Eine ähnliche Argumentation kann man dann auch sicher bei normalen Telefonaten ohne Internet Verbindungsaufbau oder billig Vorwahlen bringen. Das verunsichert mich enorm.

Zu 3.
Ich denke Avanio hat aber über Dritte bescheit gewusst. Wäre es denn technisch ein so großer Aufwand gewesen, leichtsinnige Einwahlen zu verhindern, bzw. wären sie nicht sogar dazu verpflichtet?

Zu 4.
Wurde der Tarif denn nun schon zum 29.06.2005 geändert? Davor wurde flexi als CallbyCall abgerechnet. Habe ich mich schon hier registriert oder ab wann hat man denn einen Anschluss für die späteren Grundgebühren registriert? Eine Erklärung ist mir Avanio jedenfalls schuldig geblieben.
Wurde die Leistung schon vor Rechnungstellung erbracht oder schließt sie damit ab?

Zu 5.
Einen Mehrwert hat diese Verbindung für mich nun wirklich nicht bedeutet.

Zu 6.?
Bei mir ist derzeit das Problem, dass die Telekom auf meinen Anruf, da bei callando zunächst keiner dranging, mir die ganze Position callando nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt hat. Meine schriftliche Erklärung nur die Position Internetzugang einzubehalten wurde anscheinend ignoriert. Auf eine(!) offene Verbindung (<4Min) habe ich aber alle Beteiligten hingewiesen. Bin ich nun noch verpflichtet hierzu Zahlungen nachzureichen? Wie könnte ich da weiter vorgehen?
Wie hoch könnten die Kosten für einen negativen Verfahrens-Ausgang sein?


----------



## Qoppa (26 Oktober 2005)

@ Joachim
das ist nicht Einschätzungssache, sondern Definition von MWD.
Bei freenet gibt´s email umsonst und v.a. unabhängig von der IbC-Nutzung. 
Ich halte es auch für aufschlußreich, das juristisch so aufzudrösen, denn im Grunde überträgt Aviano das HAS (usw. bis MC Multimedia)-Modell auf eine IbC-Einwahl: die Kopplung von Vertragsschluß (für "mehr") an bloße Einwahl ...


----------



## joachim (26 Oktober 2005)

*Schreiben von avanio und callando*

Ich habe übrigens auch heute die bekannten Schreiben von avanio ("Kulanzkündigung", "Kulanzgutschrift" obwohl ich nicht bezahlt habe) und callando ("kein Fehler", dennoch zahlen... sonst "Mahnlauf") erhalten.

Werde natürlich nicht zahlen, nach wie vor existiert ja keine Rechtsgrundlage.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> *5. Mehrwertdienst?*
> 
> Wie erklärst Du die Behauptung, eine Clubmitgliedschaft wäre eine Mehrwertdienstleistung?
> ....
> Welche unbestreitbare Argumentationskette führt also stringent dahin festzustellen, dass ein von Avanio unterhaltenes Angebot am Gesamtmarkt (grundsätzlich) ein Mehrwertdienst ist und damit für das Angebot insgesamt die falsche Rufnummerngasse verwendet wird?



Definition nach BNetzA:  Premium Rate-Dienste (PRD) sind Dienste, bei denen durch einen Betreiber eines Telekommunikationsnetzes eine Telekommunikationsdienstleistung für die Öffentlichkeit erbracht wird und darüber hinaus eine weitere Dienstleistung erbracht wird, die gegenüber dem Anrufer gemeinsam mit der Telekommunikationsdienstleistung abgerechnet wird.[1]
Argumentationskette:
1. allgemeiner Online-Zugang -> Telekommunikationsdienstleistung für die Öffentlichkeit
2. Zusatzleistung: SMS-Versand und E-Mail (hier lässt sich evt. noch diskutieren, ob dies geldwerte Zusatzleistungen sind)
3. Gemeinsame Abrechung
Aus 1. bis 3. => Avanios Tarif ist vermutlich als PRD, gemeinhin auch als Mehrwertdienst bezeichnet, einzustufen. 

Und zur Nachhilfe:  





> Ist denn die Verabredung einer Lieferung von 10.000 Schrauben, zyl. M6, 30 mm in Losen a 50 in Blisterpackung Telekommunikation, wenn der Auftrag per Fax oder telefonisch erfolgt?


Telekommunikation ja. Aber es fehlt die Telekommunikationsdienstleistung vom Betreiber eines eigenen Telekommunikationsnetzes, und die gemeinsame Abrechnung. Eventuelle Ausnahme: Bezahlung durch Fax an 0900 Nummer.  


[1]BNetzA zur Nummernverwaltung


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

*Gast*

Heute kam das 2. Schreiben der nexnet. KEINE MAHNUNG!
Erst den Standardschrieb, was sie für ein haus sind, und dass es keinen Grund gibt, das Mahnverfahren auszusetzen. Dann schreiben sie, dass ich Achtung: bis zum 15.12.2005 zahlen soll. Und zwar ohne Mahngebühren. Ist das nicht schön. Ein Anruf unter der angegebenen kostenlosen Nummer ergab, dass es wohl auch ohne Zahlung zur Gutschrift kommen kann. 
und dann war da noch ne generalabtretung der callando dabei. naja, kammer was drauf geben oder nicht.
auf jeden fall werden sie freundlicher.

Grüße

Sascha


----------



## drboe (26 Oktober 2005)

erwin schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird aber übersehen, dass es eine Reihe von Nutzern gibt, denen eine Grundgebühr berechnet wurde, obwohl sie nach der AGB-Änderung den Tarif gar nicht mehr benutzt haben. So auch bei mir: Ich habe den Tarif einmal im Juni benutzt, nicht nach der AGB-Änderung und trotzdem habe ich eine Gebühr für die Community am Hals.


Wieso wird das übersehen? Wer eine Leistung nicht in Anspruch nimmt, muss doch nicht bezahlen. Oder kassiert der Frisör bei Dir, ohne das er das Haar geschnitten hat? In dem Fall lehnt man sich also entspannt zurück und wartet ab, ob der Gegner sein Geld verschleudert. Das kann er machen, es ist ja sein Geld.

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird das übersehen? Wer eine Leistung nicht in Anspruch nimmt, muss doch nicht bezahlen. Oder kassiert der Frisör bei Dir, ohne das er das Haar geschnitten hat?


Jetzt wird's unübersichtlich:

Bisherige Argumentation Dr. Boe:
_Die Clubmitgliedschaft ist rechtmäßig, da weder eine verbotene Nummer falsch genutzt wurde noch sonst etwas gegen das Modell spricht.
Das bedeutet aber: Clubmitgliedschaft (monatlicher Fee) = Anspruch +
Ergo: Zahlen, auch ohne Leistungsannahme (jede andere Argumentation würde der ADAC oder das Rote Kreuz weit von sich weisen ...)_

Neue Argumentation Dr. Boe (von hinten aufgezäumt):
_Zahlung nur bei Leistungsabforderung.
Das bedeutet aber: Es kann sich nicht um eine monatliche, leistungsunabhängige Fee handeln.
Ergo: Geschäftsmodell ist wohl doch nicht in Ordnung._

:gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Konrad Adenauer soll gesagt haben: "was interessiert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern " 
oder vornehmer:
http://www.daszitat.de/autoren/503204938c0cfb71b/a/503204938a0f3ad27.html
"Man braucht nicht immer denselben Standpunkt zu vertreten, denn niemand kann einen daran hindern, klüger zu werden.
" 

 besteht also noch Hoffnung?


----------



## Slarm (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

mir ist das gleiche mit Avanio passiert. Habe auch schon das Kulanzschreiben gekriegt.

Aber mal ne andere Frage. Callando hatte auch noch Forderungen gegen mich. Bei der Stornierung von Avanio konnte die Kundenbetreuerin der T-Com nur den ganzen Betrag von Callando stornieren. Deshalb habe ich direkt an Callando den von ihnen geforderten Betrag gezahlt. Nun kommt aber Nexnet und fordert diesen wiederum und natürlich den von Avanio. Bei Nexnet meinten die, ich hätte das Geld nicht direkt an Callando überweisen dürfen und soll nun den Betrag nocheinmal zahlen. 

Meiner Meinung nach, muss ich das nicht, aber ich bin in rechtlichen Angelegenheiten nicht so bewandert. Hab ich nun recht, oder die von Nexnet. Ich hoffe mal ich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Slarm


----------



## Reiner1 (26 Oktober 2005)

@slarm

_



			Aber mal ne andere Frage. Callando hatte auch noch Forderungen gegen mich. Bei der Stornierung von Avanio konnte die Kundenbetreuerin der T-Com nur den ganzen Betrag von Callando stornieren. Deshalb habe ich direkt an Callando den von ihnen geforderten Betrag gezahlt. Nun kommt aber Nexnet und fordert diesen wiederum und natürlich den von Avanio. Bei Nexnet meinten die, ich hätte das Geld nicht direkt an Callando überweisen dürfen und soll nun den Betrag nocheinmal zahlen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Bei mir war es genau gleich. Ich hatte callando die unstrittige Zahlung angekündigt, und meinen Anteil nach smartsurfer an ihr Konto überwiesen. 
Heute habe ich nun das zweite Schreiben von nexnet erhalten. Statt der zweiten Mahnung, die ich erwartet hatte, wird in dem Brief die Zahlung des Rechnungsbetrags bis zum 15.11. abzüglich der Zahlung an callando verlangt. Von den Mahngebühren war diesmal keine Rede. Das spart man sich dann wohl für den dritten Brief auf.


----------



## Reiner1 (26 Oktober 2005)

Text zum Beitrag von Planetopia zu avanio:

```
Nachfrage beim Anbieter - die Verantwortlichen dort sehen die Dinge ganz anders. Aber statt des erhofften Interviews erreicht uns nur eine email. Zitat: “Bereits am 29.06.2005 änderten wir die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf unserer Internetseite.“ Und weiter: „Wir informierten bereits Anfang April jeden Kunden auf unserer Internetseite darüber, dass er sich mit einer Einwahl für den MyAvanio.NET Club registriert.“
```

Das würde immerhin erklären, warum Kunden, die sich spätestens im Juli über avanio eingewählt haben, in den zweifelhaften Genuß der avanio-Mitgliedschaft gekommen sind.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Text zum Beitrag von Planetopia zu avanio:
> 
> ```
> Nachfrage beim Anbieter - die Verantwortlichen dort sehen die Dinge ganz anders. Aber statt des erhofften Interviews erreicht uns nur eine email. Zitat: “Bereits am 29.06.2005 änderten wir die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf unserer Internetseite.“ Und weiter: „Wir informierten bereits Anfang April jeden Kunden auf unserer Internetseite darüber, dass er sich mit einer Einwahl für den MyAvanio.NET Club registriert.“
> ...



Wer sind 'sie'? Avanio oder Callando? Avanio gibts erst seit 1.8.05. Sind wir also schon alle im July Mitglied im MyAvanio Club von Callando geworden und wurde der hinterher an Avanio outgesourced (welch tolles Wort)?

Schlingpfanzenverein!!


----------



## Greenhorn (27 Oktober 2005)

Ich dachte avanio wären erst seit dem 4.8. offiziell registriert ? 
Deren AGBs "gelten" seit dem 1.8.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte avanio wären erst seit dem 4.8. offiziell registriert ?


Was soll eigentlich "registriert" bedeuten? Gewerbeanmeldung, Eintragung ins Handelsregister, Anmeldung beim Finanzamt, wer weiß das schon?  :gruebel:


----------



## joachim (27 Oktober 2005)

Die Information, dass avanio erst seit Anfang August besteht, ist wohl eine Fehlinterpretation: Seitdem ist die Firma avanio GmbH & Co. KG in Dresden lt. Recherchen, die hier im Thread veröffentlicht wurden, im Handelsregister eingetragen. Sie kann damit aber doch schon vorher existiert haben (z.B. an einem anderen Ort, in einer anderen Rechtsform, ...).

Worauf sich die angebliche AGB-Änderung vom 29.06.05 bezieht, ist bislang auch unklar. Denn nach Auskunft der telefonischen Hotline sind ja auch diejenigen Kunden, die sich vorher eingewählt haben (wie bei mir: Anfang Juni) bereits Mitglieder der "avanio.net community" geworden. Nur war diese Mitgliedschaft eben anfangs kostenlos. 

Die vor dem 29.06.05 geltenden AGB habe ich übrigens nach wie vor nicht gesehen. Im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur wurden durch avanio nur einmal in diesem Jahr AGB veröffentlicht. AGB aus dem Vorjahr wird's vermutlich nicht geben, zumal auch die Domains von avanio (zumindestens die internationalen) erst seit April registriert sind.


----------



## drboe (27 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist da ein Widerspruch? Das oben zitierte Beispiel bezog sich auf jemanden, der erklärt hatte, nach der Tarifumstellung das Angebot von Avanio gar nicht mehr genutz zu haben. Das ist von der Frage, ob und wenn ja wie Avanio ein Dauerschuldverhältnis anhand der derzeit publizierten Tarife für die Zukunft wirksam begründen kann zu unterscheiden. Wenn Du zwei unterschiedliche Fragenstellungen nicht trennen kannst, so ist das wohl allein Dein Problem. Um Dir zu etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit zu verhelfen. Argumentation von drboe:

_Vorgehen von Avanio bei der Umstellung des Tarifs unverschämt und leider nicht völlig unüblich (außer inder Höhe und Form). Keine Einbeziehung der AGB, da Erleichterung wie bei Telekommunikationsleistungen nicht gegeben, so dass weder ein Vertrag noch ein Dauerschuldverhältnis existieren._ 

An der Einschätzung hat sich bislang nichts geändert. Um diese Position zu erkennen müßte man allerdings ein Gedächtnis besitzen, das 3 Tage zurückreicht. Zudem habe ich die Tarif-Information der Avanio zitiert, in der der Betrag als Grundgebühr bezeichnet wird. Daneben habe ich Zweifel daran geäußert, dass 

- eine für kostenpflichtige Dialer gedachte Formulierung in einem Gesetz sich dazu nutzen läßt die Forderungen abzuwehren. Anstelle von Diskussionsbeiträgen, die mich vom Nutzen der Idee überzeugt hätten, kamen allerdings nur pawlowsche Reflexe.

- Avanio für die Publikation Dritter und die Einbindung der Tarife in 3rd Party-Produkte Verantwortung trägt. 

Nebenbei: Du hast offenbar ein Problem damit, dass ich hier wie andere Teilnehmer auch gelegentlich Beiträge andere hinterfrage,  z. B. wie sich die aus den Bezeichnungen von Avanio und der Ausprägung des Angebotes dieses als Mehrwertdienst ergibt. Die Frage wurde inzwischen dankenswerter Weise von einem unbekannten Teilnehmer nachvollziehbar erläutert. 
Für jemandem, der gelegentlich das Erfordernis der Konzentration auf  Sachfragen betont, befaßt Du Dich zudem zu viel mit meiner Person. Ich bezweifle, dass ein "Wegbeissen" - als Diskussionsbeitrag betrachte ich so etwas nicht - den Betroffenenen unberechtigter Forderungen in irgend einer Weise nützt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## lp900 (27 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*

Nachstehend aus der Homepage von Nexnet deren auszugsweise Tätigkeitsbeschreibung:
Zitat:
NEXNET bietet den Netzbetreibern alle Leistungen im Call-by-Call-Abrechnungsprozess an, die die Deutsche Telekom seit dem 1. Juli 2001 nicht mehr erbringt. Sie übernimmt sowohl die Reklamationsbearbeitung als auch Mahnwesen und Inkasso über ihre Vertragspartner.
Für Call-by-Call-Netzbetreiber ergeben sich außerdem zusätzliche Vorteile:
1. NEXNET bietet "Factoring", d.h. NEXNET kauft die Forderungen der Netzbetreiber.
2. Die Netzbetreiber werden von NEXNET mit sämtlichen Informationen versorgt, die ihnen helfen, die Marktdurchdringung ihrer Call-by-Call-Produkte zu bewerten.
•• Inkasso
Endkunden, die auch nach der 2. Mahnung nicht zahlungswillig sind, werden zum Inkasso abgegeben. Die gerichtliche Beitreibung von Aussenständen übernehmen unsere Inkassopartner, die Accumio Finance Services GmbH und die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH.

Zitat Ende

Interessant ist doch, daß Nexnet die "Forderungen der Netzbetreiber kauft".
Jeder weitere Kommentar von mir dazu würde sicher editiert werden.


----------



## abstract (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Gast*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> und dann war da noch ne generalabtretung der callando dabei. naja, kammer was drauf geben oder nicht.



*ist das dann ne abtretung von avanio an callando oder von callando an nexnet ?*

eigentlich müsste ja avanio auch eine an callando erstellt haben oder ?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Gast*



			
				abstract schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man denn irgendwie gegen Nexnet vorgehen, wenn Avanio schon Tage vor der Mahnung auf seine Forderungen verzichtet hat? Zumal es hier nicht um Verbindungsentgelte geht. Es hat keine Einwahl stattgefunden.


----------



## abstract (27 Oktober 2005)

*ÄHMM der zugehörige post ist verschwunden !?* Die mods sind aber fix hier !

wir sollten uns dort bewerben !

 und dann intern agieren  :bash: !

HEHE !


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. NEXNET bietet "Factoring", d.h. NEXNET kauft die Forderungen der Netzbetreiber.
> 2. Die Netzbetreiber werden von NEXNET mit sämtlichen Informationen versorgt, die ihnen helfen, die Marktdurchdringung ihrer Call-by-Call-Produkte zu bewerten.
> •• Inkasso
> Endkunden, die auch nach der 2. Mahnung nicht zahlungswillig sind, werden zum Inkasso abgegeben. Die gerichtliche Beitreibung von Aussenständen übernehmen unsere Inkassopartner, die Accumio Finance Services GmbH und die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH.



Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Heißt das, man muss doch erstmal überweisen und dann auf die von Avanio versprochene Gutschrift auf der T-Com-Rechnung hoffen?
Was für eine Gutschrift soll das eigentlich werden? Wird die nur mit zukünftigen Avanio/Callanda-Beträgen oder mit der kompletten T-Com-Rechnung verrechnet?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Gutschriften werden eigentlich immer mit der gesamten Rechnung verrechnet.


----------



## lp900 (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> lp900 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Forderung "verkauft" ist, haben weder Avanio noch Callando oder sonst ein Verkäufer daran Rechte.  Lediglich der Käufer, der den Anspruch erworben hat. Stellt sich die Frage, hat er dies gutgläubig oder bösgläubig getan.
Jedenfalls eine interessante Konstruktion, denn die Verantwortlichkeit für einen potentiellen Betrug kann so immer weiter geschoben werden, bis keine Verantwirtlichkeit mehr da ist. 
NN wird sich darauf berufen, gutgläubig gekauft zu haben. A und C wird es bald nicht mehr geben. Es wird spannend, wieweit NN dieses Spielchen treiben wird.


----------



## joachim (27 Oktober 2005)

Wenn Nexnet Forderungen kauft, verstehe ich darunter eine Abtretung der Forderungen. 

Die Logik seitens avanio/callando/nexnet (!) ist nun nach meinem Verständnis folgende:
Die Forderung an sich ist rechtens, also muss man sie auch gegenüber nexnet begleichen. Callando bzw. inzwischen Nexnet hat auch einen Anspruch auf die Zahlung, weil ja kein Abrechnungsfehler vorliegt.
Unabhängig davon bietet avanio eine Erstattung an, ohne dass man damit zugibt, dass das Geschäftsmodell nicht rechtens ist. 
Da avanios ursprüngliche Forderung aber nicht mehr avanio gehört, kann avanio das auch nicht mehr intern verrechnen. 
Man könnte also an nexnet (oder callando?) zahlen, bekäme die Erstattung von avanio und wäre vermutlich fertig mit der Angelegenheit. 
avanio kann zufrieden sein, denn das Geschäftsmodell an sich wurde nicht in Frage gestellt, es kann auch zu keiner Grundsatzentscheidung bzgl. der Gültigkeit der AGB kommen. (Es besteht auch nicht die Gefahr, dass ein Gericht feststellt, dass avanio sich zu Unrecht vieltausendfach bereichert hat.)

Meine Sicht ist aber ein andere:
Die Forderung von avanio war schon von Anfang an unrechtmäßig, weil ich keinen Vertrag über eine Mitgliedschaft geschlossen habe. Somit gab es auch nie einen Grund für eine Zahlung durch mich und auch nicht für eine Erstattung seitens avanio. 
Mit dieser Argumentation riskiere ich natürlich einen Mahnbescheid durch nexnet oder vielleicht das im nächsten Schritt beauftragte Inkassobüro. Schließlich hat nexnet die Forderung gekauft und hat seitens avanio/callando die Information, dass die Forderung rechtens ist. Es gibt also für nexnet keinen Grund, auf Forderungen zu verzichten, zumal nexnet mit avanio vermutlich direkt nichts zu tun hat.
Diesem Mahnbescheid würde ich widersprechen, so dass die Angelegenheit vielleicht vor ein ordentliches Gericht kommt und die Wirksamkeit der AGB und somit das Geschäftsmodell an sich geprüft werden. (Vermutlich wird avanio das aber auch nach einem Mahnbescheid noch verhindern - es sei denn, man ist sich seiner Sache dort sicher...).
Für mich besteht das Risiko hier darin, dass ich u.U. einige Mahngebühren und die Kosten eines oder mehrerer Gerichtsverfahrens tragen muss (bzw. teilweise meine Rechtsschutzversicherung), wenn die AGB als wirksam einbezogen beurteilt werden. Für avanio besteht hier u.U. das Risiko, dass das Geschäftsmodell für unzulässig erklärt wird und nach entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen viele weitere Rückforderungen eingehen.

Seht ihr hier logische Widersprüchlichkeiten?


Eine Frage am Rande:
Kann ein Gericht einen Anbieter in einem Zivil- oder ggf. auch später in einem Strafverfahren eigentlich grundsätzlich auch zur Rückzahlung _aller_ unrechtmäßig eingezogener Forderungen - unabhängig von der Einlage eines Widerspruchs durch den Betroffenen - verurteilen, wenn deutlich würde, dass hier tausendfach zu Unrecht kassiert wurde?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Ist es im Geschäftsleben üblich, dass man wie eventuell callando/avanio seine Forderungen an eine Inkasso-Firma (z.B. Nexnet) verkauft, bevor der Kunde überhaupt eine Möglichkeit hat, die Forderung zu bezahlen oder darauf zu reagieren?
Ich habe die T-Com-Abrechnung bekommen, bei der Telekom angerufen und den strittigen Betrag sperren lassen, ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an callando geschickt, in dem ich erklärt habe, ich zahle nix, da Anfang Juni zuletzt eingewählt und ergo kein Clubmitglied. Alles innerhalb von drei Tagen seit Zugang der T-Com-Rechnung. 
Ich habe daraufhin die übliche "Kulanzkündigung" mit "Gutschrift" zu Antwort bekommen.
Wenn jetzt hier im Forum erklärt wird, nexnet hat die Forderungen gekauft, verstehe ich das nicht ganz. Heißt das, dass jeder "Kunde", der an der Forderung von callando/avanio etwas auszusetzen hat und dies auch erklärt, es mit nexnet (fürcht) zu tun bekommt, obwohl er (s.o.) eine Kulanzkündigung von avanio bekommen hat?

Komplizierter geht es wohl nicht?


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

Ich schätze mal, der Mahnlauf war bei Dir bereits unterbrochen, da dürfte eigentlich nichts mehr an NexNet gehen. Wenn allerdings die Avanio alles (auch die bereits bereinigten Forderungen) in einen Topf schmeißt und das der NexNet übergibt, dann kann das schon passieren.
Außerdem will ja Callando/Avanio erst, dass bezahlt wird und erteilt wohl dann erst die Gutschrift wieder zurück. Demnach hat derjenige, der keine Gutschrift erhalten hat, eine gute Chance auf die Zuschrift von NexNet.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Nun, dann ich mal, dass "ich" ebenfalls nicht erst an NexNet verkauft, sondern schon vorher bei Avanio gecancelt wurde, so dass es gar nicht erst zum Mahnlauf kommen kann. Bescheuertes System! Aber so verspricht das "Geschäftsmodell" natürlich mehr Erfolg; ganz wie Joachim es dargestellt hat.

Darauf einlassen will ich mich aber nicht. Denn wenn mein Geld erstmal überwiesen ist, muss ich wegen ein paar Euro hinterhermahnen. Da sollen die doch lieber erstmal ihr Mahnverfahren einleiten, wobei ich hoffe, dass ich am Ende nicht als der Dumme dastehe!


----------



## GammaRay (27 Oktober 2005)

@ joachim

Ich sehe das genau wie du wobei

1.) nexnet als Käufer der Forderung in alle Rechten und Pflichten eingetreten ist, als vor Gericht die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung nachweisen muß und damit den *[...]* von nexnet öffentlich rechtfertigen muß-trauen die sich das.

2.) Die Abtretung der Forderung von avanio an callando ("wir sind nicht Ihr Vetragspartner"-kein Vetrag0keine Forderung) und von callando an nexnet muß nach § 410 BGB mit Originalurkunden belegt werden-wahrscheinlich würde daran schon ein Prozeß scheitern.


Mein aktueller Stand: 2. Schreiben von nexnet mit dem üblichen Mustertext und auch Frist 15.12 ! 
(Ich screibe meine 2 Mahnungen immer mit Fristen zu 10 Tagen, dann kommt umgehend der Mahnbescheid)

In Kenntnis der Gerichtsgebühren für einen Mahnbescheid brenne ich darauf, daß die mir einen Schicken. Ich zweifle, daß es dann wirklich zum Prozeß kommt, und wenn die die Drohgebärde soweit treiben, wird es, wie hier schon mehrfach dokumentiert, zu einem Säumnisurteil kommen, sodaß Rechtssicherheit bzgl. dieses Geschäftsmodelles weiterhin fehlen wird. 

Gruß
GammaRAy

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Und: So schon mal gar nicht - wer versucht, die NUBs bewusst frech zu umgehen, wird besonders beobachtet. 1. Gelbe Karte]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reiner1 (27 Oktober 2005)

Zitat von GammaRay:

_Mein aktueller Stand: 2. Schreiben von nexnet mit dem üblichen Mustertext und auch Frist 15.12 ! 

In Kenntnis der Gerichtsgebühren für einen Mahnbescheid brenne ich darauf, daß die mir einen Schicken. Ich zweifle, daß es dann wirklich zum Prozeß kommt, und wenn die die Drohgebärde soweit treiben, wird es, wie hier schon mehrfach dokumentiert, zu einem Säumnisurteil kommen, sodaß Rechtssicherheit bzgl. dieses Geschäftsmodelles weiterhin fehlen wird. 

Gruß
GammaRAy_


Mir hat NN beim zweiten Schreiben nur eine Frist bis zum 15.11. gelassen. Im Vergleich zur 1.Mahnung ("wir erwarten Ihre Überweisung innerhalb 7 Tagen") hat sich aber eine Verbesserung ergeben. Keine Mahngebühren mehr und man "bittet" mich, bis zum 15.11. zu überweisen.

Ich lasse mich ja im Prinzip gerne bitten, aber bei dem Kuddelmuddel muß mir NN erst noch nachweisen, daß sie jetzt Eigentümer der Forderung sind. Ach ja, und unabhängig davon fehlt mir ja noch die berichtigte Rechnung von callando und der EVN, den ich angefordert hatte. Müssen die wohl wegen Überarbeitung vergessen haben. 
Selbst wenn die Forderung also berechtigt wäre, bin ich noch lange nicht im Verzug....
Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich die Arbeit, die mir Callando da beschert hat mit Humor sehen soll oder nicht.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Das ist doch aber so ein weiteres Ding: Wenn ich als Dienstleister meine Forderungen (und zwar alle) sofort an eine Inkasso-Firma verkaufe (ob bezahlt wird oder nicht), rechne ich doch von Anfang an mit gewaltigem Ärger. Wenn ich als Kunde mit einem Vertrag (ich spare mir jetzt die Anführungsstriche) aus Versehen die Forderung nicht bezahle und anschließend eine Erste Mahnung nicht von meinem Dienstleister sondern von einer Inkasso erhalte, ist doch das Geschäftverhältnis nachhaltig beeinträchtigt. Oder es spielt für die Firma keine Rolle, da sie an einer längerfristigen Geschäftsbeziehung sowieso kein Interesse hat, könnte auch sein.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Nexnet Callando Avanio*

Die Abtretungskette funktioniet doch aber nur, wenn es sich um Verbindungsentgelte handelt. Die 'Mehrwertdienste' muss Avanio schon selbst eintreiben oder an NN abtreten, aber ohne Callando dazwischen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*

Ich darf aus einer E-Mail des Verbraucherservices der Bundesnetzagentur zitieren:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre erneute E-Mail. Dem Verbraucherservice liegen keine AGB des Unternehmens avanio, die vor dem 02.08.2005 veröffentlicht worden, vor. Eine Veröffentlichung von AGB des Unternehmens avanio, mit Wirksamwerden vor dem 02.08.2005, im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur erfolgte nicht. Das Unternehmen callando hat in der Vergangenheit seine AGB im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur bzw. Regulierungsbehörde veröffentlicht. Ihr alleiniger Ansprechpartner hinsichtlich vertragsrechtlicher Angelegenheiten ist in Ihrem Fall das Unternehmen avanio.
> 
> ...


Wer möchte hierzu noch was anmerken? Wie war das mit AGB von avanio vor August 2005, wonach durch eine Einwahl im Juni eine zunächst kostenlose Mitgliedschaft begründet worden sei?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

call-an'-do or better not schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die T-Com-Abrechnung bekommen, bei der Telekom angerufen und den strittigen Betrag sperren lassen, ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein an callando geschickt, in dem ich erklärt habe, ich zahle nix, da Anfang Juni zuletzt eingewählt und ergo kein Clubmitglied. Alles innerhalb von drei Tagen seit Zugang der T-Com-Rechnung.
> Ich habe daraufhin die übliche "Kulanzkündigung" mit "Gutschrift" zu Antwort bekommen.



Wie - du hast per Einschreiben bei callando protestiert und dann von avanio die Kulanzkündigung erhalten? Dann haben die bei dir einen Schritt übersprungen, denn die meisten erhielten ja zuerst von callando die Antwort, dass die keinen Fehler feststellen konnten und man sich avanio wenden solle. 
Erst avanio hat dann (nach einem Schreiben an diese) die "Kulanzkündigung" ausgesprochen. 

Hat bei dir tatsächlich callando die Kulanzkündigung bestätigt? Oder hat callando dein Schreiben etwa direkt an avanio weitergeleitet? (Was denen nicht schwer fallen dürfte, da der Kundenservice von avanio ja wohl zu callando outgesourct wurde ...)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Wer möchte hierzu noch was anmerken? Wie war das mit AGB von avanio vor August 2005, wonach durch eine Einwahl im Juni eine zunächst kostenlose Mitgliedschaft begründet worden sei?



Heißt das, dass es vorher gar keine AGB gab, die irgendeine Mitgliedschaft (ob kostenlos oder nicht oder gewollt oder nicht) begründen?

Kannst du es für mich Begriffsstutzigen vielleicht doch noch erläutern?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse mich ja im Prinzip gerne bitten, aber bei dem Kuddelmuddel muß mir NN erst noch nachweisen, daß sie jetzt Eigentümer der Forderung sind. Ach ja, und unabhängig davon fehlt mir ja noch die berichtigte Rechnung von callando und der EVN, den ich angefordert hatte. Müssen die wohl wegen Überarbeitung vergessen haben.
> Selbst wenn die Forderung also berechtigt wäre, bin ich noch lange nicht im Verzug....



Hattest du denn an NexNet irgendeinen Widerspruch, Einwand oder Ähnliches gesendet? Oder wartest du einfach die erste Mahnung, die zweite Mahnung und schließlich -- sollte es überhaupt von denen so weit fortgesetzt werden -- den Mahnbescheid ab, zu dem du erst dann Widerspruch in Sachen NexNet erhebst?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2005)

Zur Frage, wer kann von wem Bezahlung verlangen einige abstrakte Hinweise ( damit es keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ist.)

Abtretung ist die Übertragung einer Forderung
Die Regelung beschreibt, dass der neue Gläubiger die Stelle des bisherigen Gläubiger einnimmt.

 Zum Schicksal von Einwendungen.
Das bedeutet, alles was gegen den alten Gläubiger eingewendet werden kann, muss auch der neue gegen sich gelten lassen. Wenn beispielsweise kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, der Vertrag angefochten ist oder der Vertrag schlecht erfüllt wurde, dann ist das nicht nur ein Problem des früheren Gläubigers, sondern jetzt das des neuen.
Insbesondere solche Sprüche, damit haben wir nichts zu tun, das müssen sie mit dem alten Gläubiger klären gehen nicht.

Zahlung an den alten Gläubiger wirkt gegen den neuen Gläubiger.
Das bedeutet, dass bis zu dem Zeitpunkt bis der neue Gläubiger sich beim Schuldner meldet, Zahlungen auch an den alten Gläubiger geleistet werden können. Sie wirken dann wie Zahlungen an den neuen.

Verlangen nach der Abtretungs-Urkunde
Der Schuldner kann die Vorlage der Urkunde insbesondere deshalb verlangen, damit er auch den richtigen Zahlungsempfänger kennt.


----------



## Reiner1 (27 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Reiner1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe natürlich jeweils Widerspruch eingelegt und die üblichen Antworten von callando und avano bekommen.


----------



## GammaRay (27 Oktober 2005)

Von der Bundesnetzagentur:



> Sehr geehrter GammaRay ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre erneute E-Mail, mit der Sie sich über die Ihnen in
> Rechnung gestellten Entgelte des Internet by call Anbieters avanio
> ...




Obwohl wenig hilfreich, leuchtet mir ein, daß die BNA keine Handhabe zum Einschreiten sieht. Es handelt sich also nach deren Meinung um keine Mehrwertdienste, sondern um eine Grundgebühr (um die Diskussionen hier etwas zu beflügeln). Es bleibt also die zivilrechtliche Klärung der Angelegenheit. Zumindest lese ich aus diesem Schreiben die verdeckte Aufforderung so zu verfahren.

G.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2005)

Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, dass der Bearbeiter nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hat, worum es geht:

Er schreibt mehrfach was von AGB , wobei ihm völlig entgangen zu sein scheint, dass die AGB 
von den Betroffenen überhaupt nicht vorher zur Kenntniss  genommen werden konnten.
Auch die in diesem Thread angesprochenen  Probleme über On-Line Zugangsnummern (0109x) 
keine Mehrwertdienste   abrechnen zu dürfen, scheint er völlig desinformiert zu sein, um es höflich auszudrücken. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
erst mal wollte ich allen Usern dieses Forums danken,
dafür,dass sie sich zT. ohne selbst betroffen zu sein so hilfreich um Aufklärung bemühen!
Mein besonderer Dank soll dabei dem Mitglied "Der Jurist" gelten,
dessen Beiträge(Erläuterungen) für uns Betroffene sicher mehr als hilfreich sind.
Also : Vielen Dank!!  :bussi: 

Auch ich habe von der BNetzA dieses Schreiben 
bekommen ,allerdings war noch ein kleiner Absatz am Ende!
Da ich diesbezüglich explizit nachgeragt hatte:




> Ich habe dennoch das Unternehmen avanio angeschrieben und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Insbesondere wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass einige Verbraucher beanstanden, dass Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt werden, obwohl die Einwahl vor der Änderung der AGB erfolgte.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Verbraucherservice
> ...


----------



## Greenhorn (27 Oktober 2005)

Sehr wichtig ist auch, dass das Schreiben anscheinend erstmals eine Stellungnahme der WEB.DE AG enthält, wonach der avanio-Tarif schon VOR der Änderung der avanio-AGBs aus der Smartsurfer-Liste herausgenommen worden ist.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

Kam das Schreiben aus Berlin? Dann wundert mich nix mehr.



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Bundesnetzagentur:
> 
> - BNA keine Handhabe zum Einschreiten
> - handelt sich also um keine Mehrwertdienste, sondern eine Grundgebühr
> - bleibt also die zivilrechtliche Klärung der Angelegenheit (Aufforderung so zu verfahren)


Solange die BNA auf diesem Standpunkt steht, werden wohl auch die zahlreichen Strafanzeigen ungebremst in der Einstellung enden. Es scheint eine Ansichtssache zu sein, wie man ein Geschäft durchzieht und wenn man Kunden hat, bei denen man ungehindert am lebenden Verbraucherobjekt testen kann, was sich wie bewährt ....


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2005)

> Ich habe dennoch das Unternehmen avanio angeschrieben und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Insbesondere wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass *einige *Verbraucher beanstanden, dass Entgelte in Rechnung gestellt werden, obwohl die Einwahl vor der Änderung der AGB erfolgte.


man sollte ihn  mal fragen,  ob er schon mal was von Google gehört hat, die Suche nach avanio und callando  ergibt außer der
Homepage von avanio  nur Forenbeiträge mit Beschwerden über ungewollte Clubmitgliedschaften. 

cp


----------



## Qoppa (27 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich also nach deren Meinung um keine Mehrwertdienste, sondern um eine Grundgebühr


da hast Du recht (und schön, daß Du aktiv geworden bist)
aber:


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, dass der Bearbeiter nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hat, worum es geht





			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht gegen Regelungen der Nummerierung verstößt, da insbesondere das monatliche Entgelt offensichtlich nicht für Internet-Inhalte sondern ausschließlich _[eben nicht!]_ für den Zugang zum Internet erhoben wird.


der Mitarbeiter denkt offenbar nur an die Alternative "Inhalte - Zugang", da entgeht ihm, daß die Clubmitgliedschaft nix mit dem Zugang zu tun. Hat er wahrscheinlich als "Grundgebühr" verstanden, - aber auch die wird ja sonst unabhängig von der Einwahl vereinbart (und abgerechnet).

Mal ne Frage an Betroffene:
wie sieht der Posten denn auf der Telekomrechnung aus? Ist die Clubgebühr gesondert von den Verbindungen aufgeführt?

und die weitere Frage wäre, wie die Telekom wohl diese Forderung versteht. Bestimmt hat sie nicht die Absicht, eine "Clubgebühr" eines Dritten über die Rechnung einzuziehen.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2005)

http://avanio.de/pressemitteilung.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die avanio.net Community ist eine Clubmitgliedschaft. Damit geniest der Onlinenutzer viele Zusatzdienstleistungen wie Gratis-SMS, E-Mail-Services oder den kostenlosen Online-EVN. Außerdem garantiert die avanio.net Community, dass garantiert kein höherer Minutenpreis als 1,0 Ct/Min. berechnet wird. Und dies dauerhaft, rund um die Uhr! Die Registrierung zur avanio.net Community erfolgt automatisch bei der ersten erfolgreichen Einwahl.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Greenhorn (27 Oktober 2005)

Sorry, aber unter einer "Community" verstehen ich und mein English Dictionary keine Mitgliedschaft (membership), sondern eine Gemeinschaft, d.h. in diesem Fall den Club selbst. Mag sein dass das im modernen Denglish anders ist ...

Ich frage nochmal an, wie es im Falle eines Umzugs aussieht.
Ich habe keine Lust und auch nicht das Geld, um die Gebühren für einen Nachsendeantrag zu bezahlen. Außerdem gibt's in der neuen Wohnung endlich eine allgemeine Flatrate
Muß ich irgendjemanden von dem dynamischen Trio meine neue Adresse mitteilen ?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2005)

@ GammaRay

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man gegen Entscheidungen einer Behörde, also auch der BNetzA, Widerspruch einlegen kann.

Kurz begründen: Keine Grundgebühr, sondern Entgelt für andere Leistungen als Netzzugang also Mehrwert.
Einzelheiten für die andere Leistung siehe vorstehende Postings.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2005)

Ich sehe auch die technischen Details dieser Zusatzleistungen als unklar an.

Die Registrierung erfolgt angeblich automatisch und bezieht sich auf die abgehende Rufnummer. Die Clubleistung schließt eine persönliche Mailadresse mit ein.

Was passiert nun, wenn zwei Kinder abwechselnd mit den Eltern die Telefonleitung für Modem-Wählverbindungen teilen? Teilen sie auch eine gemeinsame Mailadresse, ohne dass sie dieses wissen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage nochmal an, wie es im Falle eines Umzugs aussieht.


Wenn Du keinen Nachsendeauftrag an die Post erteilst, dann haben Forderungssteller schlechte Karten. Die Zustellungen kommen dann nämlich mit dem angekreuzten Stempel "Zustellung nicht möglich, unbekannt verzogen" zurück. Eigentlich eine günstige Konstellation, da die Beauftragung  von Nachforschungen bei dem geringen Streitwert wohl absolut unverhältnismäßig wäre. Ob es dann aber tatsächlich so wie in diesem Gedankenspiel ist, kann aus der Entfernung wohl niemand sagen.


----------



## GammaRay (27 Oktober 2005)

@ Jurist

Ich habe Verständnis für die BNA und glaube nicht, daß eine Beschwerde Sinn macht.  

Es gibt zahllose Angebote von Providern mit Grundgebühr (freenet, T-online,.arcor etc.), die über eine Onlinedienstnummer abgerechnet werden. Auch hier liegt ja kein Mißbrauch der Nummer vor. Der einzige Unterschied ist daß die einen eine vorherige Registrierung verlangen und dann ein Paßwort hergeben und die anderen eine interessante Vertragsgestaltung mit Registrierung on the fly haben.

Aufgrund des Aufgabenbereiches der BNA kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß die da keine rechtliche Handhabe haben.

Allerdings müssen wir jetzt alle zusammenhalten, und denen soviel Arbeit machen, bis das Geschäftsmodell unattraktiv wird. Wenn jeder Geschädigte

*mehrfach auf die 0800 Hotlines anruft, um seine Rechnungsanfrage loszuwerden (auch die Warteschleife kostet callando Geld)

*die 01805er meidet und seine Anntwortfaxe an die bekannten Nummern von avanio und callando schickt und in Kopie per email-auch die Sichtung und Beantwortung mit Musterbriefen kostet Geld

*die zwingt, für eine Forderung von 5,22 einen Mahnbescheid mit Gebührenmarken für über 25 € zu bekleben. 

wird das ganze Project defizitär.

*[Einschub: Dieser Aufruf stelle eine Einzelmeinung dar - auf mögliche Schadensersatzpflichten einzelner Personen, die rechtsmissbräuchlich derartig Kosten verursachen, sei hingewiesen. *_ - modaction.sep_*]*

Je mehr Leute die Zahlung verweigern, desto Enger wird es, weil die Herren in der Masse gar nicht die Gerichtskosten vorschießen können.

Vielleicht kann einer der Herren vom Fach mal überschlagen, in welcher Höehe Gerichtskostenvorschüsse für einen Streitwert von 5,22€ anfallen. Das ganze dann mal 50, 100 oder 500 Klagen gegen Zahlungsverweigerer. 

Ich freue mich schon auf meinen Mahnbescheid, dann haben die nämlich Minus mit mir gemacht. 

OT: Das ganze ist für mich eine Fingerübung, dann die nächste Preiserhöhung kriegt mein Gasversorger auch nicht von mir bezahlt (w#w.energieverbraucher.de)


Gruß 
GammaRay


----------



## Greenhorn (27 Oktober 2005)

Aufklärung ist wichtig! Fragt bei allen euren Bekannten, Arbeitskollegen etc nach, ob sie avanio auf ihrer Telefonrechnung haben und klärt sie ggf. darüber auf!


----------



## Reiner1 (27 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jurist
> 
> Allerdings müssen wir jetzt alle zusammenhalten, und denen soviel Arbeit machen, bis das Geschäftsmodell unattraktiv wird. Wenn jeder Geschädigte
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das, was ich auch schon schrieb und "Der Jurist" in seinem Fall ausführlich vorgemacht hat. 
Es wäre einfach, die paar Euro zu zahlen und dann Ruhe vor dem Verein zu haben. Aber darauf spekulieren die ja. Und ich fürchte, die Nutzer der verschiedenen Foren sind nur ein sehr geringer Teil der Betroffenen.
Daher habe ich auch meinen Fall als Bericht bei ciao online gestellt.

Wir haben doch eh alle (hoffentlich) Widerspruch eingelegt und einen EVN verlangt. Dem ist callando oder avanio meines Wissens in keinem Fall nachgekommen. Und NN bekommt die gleiche Rechnung aufgemacht. Vorausgesetzt, sie weisen erst einmal nach, daß sie überhaupt berechtigt sind, Forderungen von callando oder avanio zu erheben (Abtretungsurkunde).
Und dann muß NN erst einmal die Widersprüche klären. So lange wird sich NN hüten, einen ger. Mahnbescheid zu beantragen. Und selbst wenn das passiert, haben wir gute Argumente..... :argue: 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Qoppa (27 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zahllose Angebote von Providern mit Grundgebühr (freenet, T-online,.arcor etc.), die über eine Onlinedienstnummer abgerechnet werden. Auch hier liegt ja kein Mißbrauch der Nummer vor. Der einzige Unterschied ist ...


jedoch ziemlich gewaltig!

Wäre es (nur) eine Gebühr für die Internetnutzung (für einen Monat), dann würde es sich eben um eine Einwahlgebühr handeln (die hier eben zu beliebig vielen weiteren Einwahlen im gleichen Monat berechtigt). Dann wäre das auch im Smartsurfer in dieser Weise verzeichnet gewesen.

Um das zu umgehen, eben die Clubmitgliedschaft. Und die ist eindeutig "Mehrwert"! Damit nicht rufnummerngassenkonform.

Deswegen könnte die BNA - wenn sie noch einmal nachdenkt - durchaus Sanktionen verhängen .... so von wegen "denen" viel Arbeit bereiten   
könnte z.B. die Folge haben, daß über diese Nummer überhaupt nicht mehr abgerechnet werden darf ... evt. auch rückwirkend ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> *mehrfach auf die 0800 Hotlines anruft, um seine Rechnungsanfrage loszuwerden (auch die Warteschleife kostet callando Geld)


Dann ruf vom *Handy* an  0


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2005)

@ GammaRay



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Deswegen könnte die BNA - wenn sie noch einmal nachdenkt - durchaus Sanktionen verhängen .... so von wegen "denen" viel Arbeit bereiten
> könnte z.B. die Folge haben, daß über diese Nummer überhaupt nicht mehr abgerechnet werden darf ... evt. auch rückwirkend ...


Widerspruch ist das Mittel um eine Behörde nochmals über ihre Entscheidung nachdenken zu lassen. Falls das Ergebnis sein würde, dass dies eine Leistung ist, die über die Verbindung allein hinaus geht, dann hat das Unternehmen die falsche Nummer genutzt. Dagegen kann und muss die BNetzA einschreiten.


----------



## joachim (28 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mich bemüht, von avanio die vor der ominösen AGB-Änderung gültigen AGB zu erhalten. Meine Anfrage war:


			
				joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich las nun mehrfach von der Änderung Ihrer AGB zum 29.06.2005.
> 
> ...



Die Antwort vom Textbausteinausgabeprogramm (oder war's doch ein "Supportmitarbeiter"):



			
				avanio schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Schade, dass die Mails vor der Beantwortung nicht lesen... aber interessant, dass mittlerweile die Hotline von Callando Kündigungen annehmen kann. Bei meinem ersten Hotline-Anruf behauptete man noch steif und fest, man habe ja gar nichts mit der Firma avanio zu tun, abgesehen von der Rechnungsstellung hierfür.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2005)

http://avanio.de/faq.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich habe Fragen zur Rechnung. An wen muss ich mich wenden?*
> Direkt an unsere Abrechnungspartner. Die Kontaktmöglichkeiten können Sie Ihrer aktuellen Telefonrechnung entnehmen.


Diese endlose Verneinung von eigener Zuständigkeit und den wechselseitigen Hinweis, die jeweils anderen seien zuständig, kennt man hinreichend von sogenannten Mehrwertdienste-Mitverdienern. Hier ist ein weiterer Hinweis auf das Geschäftsmodell.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Fight on, Brother*

@Qoppal 
Klugscheißerisch heißt es nicht „Mehrwert“ sondern laut Schreiben von avanio.net „interessante Zusatzangebote“. Merke Dir den „neusprech“!

@reducal
Sein Zitat:
„Solange die BNA auf diesem Standpunkt steht, werden wohl auch die zahlreichen Strafanzeigen ungebremst in der Einstellung enden. Es scheint eine Ansichtssache zu sein, wie man ein Geschäft durchzieht und wenn man Kunden hat, bei denen man ungehindert am lebenden Verbraucherobjekt testen kann, was sich wie bewährt ....“

Klar! Ansichtssache! Wenn man es von Anfang an darauf anlegt, muß man auf Befindlichkeiten von unfreiwilligen Kunden KEINERLEI Rücksicht nehmen. Deshalb auch sofort Inkasso.

Mir war es halt vorher nicht bekannt, dass wenn ich mich Anfang Juni einmalig für insgesamt 0,16 Euro einwähle, im Oktober erstmalig eine Clubabrechnung über 8,46 Euro bekomme und die auch noch bezahlen muß. Vermutlich habe ich per Einwahl im Juni auch dahingehend zugestimmt, dass die im August modifizierten/abgeänderten AGB Ende September die Ermordung meiner Katze vorsehen. Wer weiß? Juristisch per rückwirkenden AGB bestimmt zulässig und per Verkauf der Abrechnungen an ein Inkasso bestimmt auch gerichtlcih durchsetzungsfähig.
Schließlich bin ich zwar angeblich und insoweit geschäftsfähig und damit zahlungspflichtig, im Smartsurfer Nummern ohne Detailkenntnis der einzelnen AGB einzuwählen, aber unter Juristen spielt es offensichtlich keinerlei Rolle, dass so ein Modem–CbC-Hanswurst wie ich, der seit über fünf Jahren durchschnittlich höchstens 15 € Internet im Monat „verballert“, eigentlich und ganz offenbar überhaupt gar kein Interesse an so einer obskuren Clubmitgliedschaft haben KANN!
Spielt es keine Rolle mehr, ob ich mich im Umgang mit dem Internet außer im Umgang mit callando „normal“ verhalte? Ist so was wie callando/avanio/nexnet nicht umfassend und vor allen Dingen INDIVIDUELL auskunftspflichtig, wenn sie schon was berechnen, was ein Normalbürger nicht wissentlich unterschrieben haben und nachvollziehen kann?

ORIGINALZITAT avanio.net Antwort:
„Aufgrund Ihres Schreibens wir Ihre avanio.net Community gekündigt,..“ (sic! und "haben" fehlt)

Geiles avanio-deutsch in Standard-Blocksatz-Antwort und billiger geht es wohl nicht mehr, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich NUR an callando (mit Einschreiben/Rückschein = 4,40 Euro) geschrieben habe!

„copy and paste“ war hier vermutlich die wesentliche Erstellungs-Erklärungsmethode, übrigens ebenso wie mit Sicherheit bei dem von „GammaRay“ zitierten Schrieb der Bundesnetzagentur.

Diese „Bundes“netzagentur geht dabei eigentlich nonchalant davon aus, dass X-betroffene CbC-User und Bundesbürger aus allen Gegenden der BRD sich urplötzlich außerordentlich, völlig unnormal und wie gehirnamputierte Zombies verhalten und daher den für sie vollkommen schwachsinnigen „Verträgen“ mittels „einmaliger Einwahl“ Monate vorher „wissentlich“ zugestimmt haben. 

Irgendwie immer geil, wenn der "Staat" seitenweise zitiert, statt nur etwas nachzuforschen und erst dann Entscheidungen zu fällen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann zweierlei bedeuten: 

1. Entweder hat avanio den Tarif vanio.FLEXI im Juni 2005 nicht selbst betrieben (sondern z.B. callando mit eigenen AGBs). Dann müsste mal geklärt werden, wie wir *erstens* durch eine Einwahl im Juni nicht nur Zwangsmitglieder dieses anderen Betreibers geworden sein sollen und *zweitens* wie wir ohne unser Wissen nicht mehr Mitglieder eines anderen Betreibers, sondern Mitglieder von avanio geworden sein sollen. Ein solcher Schuldnerwechsel geht nicht ohne Zustimmung des Mitglieds, §§ 414 f. BGB.

2. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass avanio den Tarif auch im Juni schon selbst vertrieben hat. (notfalls auch als Vor-GmbH, falls tatsächlich noch keine Eintragung im HR erfolgt war) Dafür spricht auch die schriftliche Stellungnahme "der Verantwortlichen des Anbieters" gegenüber Planetopia:


> Zitat: “Bereits am 29.06.2005 änderten wir die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf unserer Internetseite.“ Und weiter: „Wir informierten bereits Anfang April jeden Kunden auf unserer Internetseite darüber, dass er sich mit einer Einwahl für den MyAvanio.NET Club registriert.“


*Wie wirkt es sich dann aus, dass vor August 2005 keine AGBs von avanio im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden? *Die privilegierte Einbeziehung von AGBs nach §305a Nr. 2 b), wonach AGBs bei Verträgen über Telefondienstleistungen ausnahmsweise auch ohne deutlichen Hinweis und ohne die Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme *vor* Vertragsschluss Vertragsbestandteil werden, wäre bei Vertragsschlüssen vor August 2005 nicht möglich. Denn Voraussetzung dieser erleichterten Geltung der AGBs ist, dass die AGBs zuvor im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden. Nach Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur hat aber jedenfalls die avanio GmbH & Co. KG keine vor August 2005 geltenden AGBs im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Oktober 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> *die zwingt, für eine Forderung von 5,22 einen Mahnbescheid mit Gebührenmarken für über 25 € zu bekleben.
> 
> *[Einschub: Dieser Aufruf stelle eine Einzelmeinung dar - auf mögliche Schadensersatzpflichten einzelner Personen, die rechtsmissbräuchlich derartig Kosten verursachen, sei hingewiesen. *_ - modaction.sep_*]*
> (...)
> Vielleicht kann einer der Herren vom Fach mal überschlagen, in welcher Höehe Gerichtskostenvorschüsse für einen Streitwert von 5,22€ anfallen. Das ganze dann mal 50, 100 oder 500 Klagen gegen Zahlungsverweigerer.


Es sind 18 € pro Mahnbescheid bei Forderungen unter 300 € - und die kleben sicherlich keine Marken mehr, sondern verwenden Online-Antragsformulare mit Einzugsermächtigung.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie wirkt es sich dann aus, dass vor August 2005 keine AGBs von avanio im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden? *Die privilegierte Einbeziehung von AGBs nach §305a Nr. 2 b), wonach AGBs bei Verträgen über Telefondienstleistungen ausnahmsweise auch ohne deutlichen Hinweis und ohne die Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme *vor* Vertragsschluss Vertragsbestandteil werden, wäre bei Vertragsschlüssen vor August 2005 nicht möglich. Denn Voraussetzung dieser erleichterten Geltung der AGBs ist, dass die AGBs zuvor im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden. Nach Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur hat aber jedenfalls die avanio GmbH & Co. KG keine vor August 2005 geltenden AGBs im Amtsblatt veröffentlicht.


Die Antwort hast du bereits selbst gegeben:
1. Keine Privilegierung nach § 305a Nr. 2b) BGB
2. Daher: Einzelfallprüfung, ob AGBs vor/bei Vertragsschluss wirksam einbezogen wurden. Darlegungs- und Beweislast: Verwender der (angeblichen) AGBs. Und zwar sowohl für Inhalt als auch für Einbeziehung.

Und das gilt vollkommen unabhängig von jeglicher Zuständigkeit/Rechtsauffassung der BNetzA.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Oktober 2005)

Avanio schrieb:
			
		

> Um Ihre Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen, melden Sie sich bitte unter der Hotline von Callando, oder senden Sie uns Ihre Einwahl-Rufnummer zu.


Wobei immer zu beachten ist:
1. Kündigungen setzen natürlich einen wirksamen Vertrag voraus - gibt es nix zu kündigen, läuft die Erklärung der Kündigung in's Leere.
2. Kündigungen wirken normalerweise für die Zukunft - was bisher (bei bestehendem Vertrag) fällig wurde, bleibt zu zahlen.

Daher halte ich eine schlichte Kündigung für einen "halben Erfolg" - zunächst könnte argumentiert werden, dass durch jetzige Kündigung der bisherige Vertrag stillschweigend bestätigt wurde - vor allem bleiben die bisher aufgelaufenen Forderungen von der Kündigung als socher unbetroffen, sind also nicht etwa per se gegenstandslos. 

Daher ist Vorsicht geboten, ob dieses "Angebot" wirklich dem Interesse des "Clubmitglieds wider Willen" entspricht ...


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2005)

In Ergänzung zu KatzenHai:

Allgemein ist deshalb zunächst

das *Bestehen eines Vertrages zu bestreiten*, da keine übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen vorliegen.

dann ist hilfsweise

die *Anfechtung des Vertrages *erklärt, falls möglicherweise durch den Irrtum einer Seite vom Vorhandensein übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen ausgegangen werden konnte (Anfechtung ist ausgeschlossen bei sog. Motiv-Irrtum, etwa "Ich mag nicht mehr, weil es günstigere Angebote gibt", also nur bei Erklärungs-Irrtum, etwa der Erklärende kennt den "Erklärungswert" dessen nicht, was er macht. Typischer Fall: bei einer Versteigerung winkt er einem Bekannten zu, was als Erhöhung des Gebotes angesehen wird. )

danach äusserst hilfesweise

ist die *Kündigung *zu erklären, weil die nur für die Zukunft gilt.


----------



## joachim (28 Oktober 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie wirkt es sich dann aus, dass vor August 2005 keine AGBs von avanio im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden? *Die privilegierte Einbeziehung von AGBs nach §305a Nr. 2 b), wonach AGBs bei Verträgen über Telefondienstleistungen ausnahmsweise auch ohne deutlichen Hinweis und ohne die Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme *vor* Vertragsschluss Vertragsbestandteil werden, wäre bei Vertragsschlüssen vor August 2005 nicht möglich. Denn Voraussetzung dieser erleichterten Geltung der AGBs ist, dass die AGBs zuvor im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht wurden.



Weitere Voraussetzung ist doch, dass die TK-Dienstleitung *in einem Mal* erbracht wird. Daher ist diese Erleichterung hier doch auch nach Veröffentlichung im Amtsblatt der BNA nicht anwendbar. (Deine Argumentation würde ja sonst bedeuten, dass das Geschäftsmodell seit dem 2.8. zulässig wäre - und das ist es m.E. nach wie vor absolut nicht!)

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Das kann zweierlei bedeuten:
> 
> ...


Tatsache ist, dass in der Juni/Juli TCOM Rechnung Callando die Gebühr für vanio.flexi erhebt. Im August ist dann der Avanio Zugang aufgeführt. Es ist also für den Kunden nicht ersichtlich, daß er vor dem 1.8.05 nicht direkt mit Callando abgerechnet haben soll. Daher halte ich 1. für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher. Ob Avanio da schon eine GmbH war oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Es ist kein weiterer Ansprechpartner auf der Rechnung angeführt, also kassiert Callando ´vor dem 1.8. für sich selbst.

Ohwei


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Für alle Unfreiwilligen*

Hallo Erwin, ich bin auch Deiner Meinung.
Ich möchte noch mal auf die AGB’s von Avanio zurückkommen. Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt für alle, die sie noch nicht gelesen haben.

	Allgemeine Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen (AGB) 
der avanio GmbH & Co. KG, Webergasse 1, 01067 Dresden, Germany (nachfolgend avanio genannt).

avanio ist ein Anbieter von Internet-Zugängen über das Telefonnetz der Deutschen Telekom AG (nachfolgend T-Com genannt). Die nachstehende Vereinbarung ist für Nutzer, die sich im Schmalbandbereich über avanio in das Internet einwählen, verbindlich. Sie regelt ferner die Nutzung der von avanio angebotenen Dienste (u.a. der avanio.net Community).

1. INTERNETZUGANG

1.2 avanio bietet den Nutzern über w*w.avanio.net den schmalbandigen Zugang zum Internet an. Hierfür stehen mehrere Tarife zur Auswahl. Der Zugang erfolgt je nach Tarif über unterschiedliche Benutzerkennungen (=Benutzernamen). Die Tarife, ihre Voraussetzungen sowie die dazugehörigen Benutzernamen sind unter w*w.avanio.net/tarife.html abrufbar. Durch den Nutzer wählbare Tarifarten gliedern sich in Tarife ohne vorherige Registrierung des Nutzers (klassisches Internet Call-by-Call ohne Registrierung) und registrierungspflichtige Tarife mit vereinbarter Mindestlaufzeit:

1.2.1 Tarife ohne vorherige Registrierung des Nutzers:

Der Vertrag über den Zugang zum Internet kommt im Internet-by-Call-Verfahren mit der Einwahl zustande und wird für die Dauer der jeweiligen Verbindung geschlossen. Dem Nutzer werden Nutzungsentgelte für die Dauer der tatsächlichen Nutzung berechnet, d.h. die Gebühren fallen sofort ab Verbindungsaufbau an.

1.2.2 Registrierungsspflichtige Tarife (avanio.net Community):

a. avanio bietet mit avanio.net Community eine Clubmitgliedschaft an. Die Registrierung erfolgt bei der ersten erfolgreichen Einwahl über die Einwahlnummer 019351515 oder einer anderen veröffentlichten Einwahlnummer. Die für die Registrierung erforderlichen Benutzerkennungen sind auf der Internetseite w*w.avanio.net/zugang.html abrufbar.

b. Nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Vertragsannahme durch avanio erhält der Nutzer eine kundenindividuelle E-Mail-Adresse zugewiesen. Die dem Kunden zugeteilte E-Mail Adresse gilt als Vertrags-E-Mail-Adresse. Sämtliche Informationen zu diesem Vertrag, werden von avanio an diese E-Mail-Adresse gesandt. Der Nutzer stimmt dem Erhalt sämtlicher von avanio zur Durchführung dieses Vertrages gesandten Emails zu. Informationen zu den Diensten und Leistungen von avanio.net Community erhält der Kunde unter w*w.myavanio.com.

c. Die Annahme durch avanio erfolgt durch schriftliche Bestätigung per Mail, spätestens mit der Erbringung der Dienstleistungen und Einwahl ins Netz.

d. Der Vertrag wird auf unbestimmte Zeit geschlossen und bedarf der Kündigung. Die Kündigungsfrist beträgt einen Monat zum Monatsende. Die Kündigung muss schriftlich erfolgen.

1. Avanio hat seine Bdingungen als Vertragspartner nicht eingehalten.

Ein Vertrag ist dadurch niemals zustande gekommen, da sich die erforderliche Benutzerkennungen und kundenindividuelle E-Mail  am 22.9.05 ( das war vor meinem Widerspruch!) nicht abrufen ließ, da die Webseite  auf eine Fehler-Seite führte. 

 Avanio will eine  kundenindividuelle E-Mail einrichten und dann bei Einwahl ins Netz wegschicken.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es so etwas nicht.

2. Avanio bietet den Tarif  Vanio by Call unter der Einwahl-Nr.  019351515 an,
kein Mindestumsatz usw., „die Leistungen der Avanio Net Community stehen hier allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.“

Es ist doch absurd, unter der gleichen Einwahl-Nr. zwei Tarife anzubieten, wobei  der eine 5,22 €  kostet (Vanio flexi) und der andere nur Einwahlgebühren von 0,89 €.

Viele, auch ich, haben die 1. Mahnung von Nexnet bekommen. Als nächstes wird entweder die 2. Mahnung oder gleich ein „Mahnbescheid“ ins Haus flattern (Widerspruch/Amtsgericht), das heißt, viel Zeit investiert und das alles wegen 4.50 €.

Ich fühle mich im Recht und werde bis zum Ende kämpfen. 
Hoffentlich wird diesen Machenschaften ein Ende gesetzt, vielleicht auf strafrechtlichem oder  zivilrechtlichem Gebiet, sonst vergeht einem das Surfen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				laterna schrieb:
			
		

> oder gleich ein „Mahnbescheid“ ins Haus flattern (Widerspruch/Amtsgericht),.


das glaube ich weniger, ich denke, dass dieses Unternehmen  überhaupt kein Interesse daran hat, 
das Problem rechtlich "aufarbeiten" zu lassen. Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind bei den hier im Forum diskutierten Fällen,
( nicht nur das hier diskutierte Problem, außer in der Dialer"hochzeit" )   außerordentlich selten ( de facto  Null )  gewesen.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				laterna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühle mich im Recht und werde bis zum Ende kämpfen.
> Hoffentlich wird diesen Machenschaften ein Ende gesetzt, vielleicht auf strafrechtlichem oder zivilrechtlichem Gebiet, sonst vergeht einem das Surfen.



FULL ACK!

Und eine Strafanzeige werde ich wohl auch noch nach Dresden an die Staatsanwaltschaft senden, sobald ich das Musterschreiben weiter vorne in diesem Thread an meinen Fall (nur drei Mal im _Juni_ mit Discountsurfer eingewählt, vanio.SURF-Grundgebühr am 29.08.05 gefordert) angepasst habe.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				Ohwei schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist, dass in der Juni/Juli TCOM Rechnung Callando die Gebühr für vanio.flexi erhebt. Im August ist dann der Avanio Zugang aufgeführt. Es ist also für den Kunden nicht ersichtlich, daß er vor dem 1.8.05 nicht direkt mit Callando abgerechnet haben soll. Daher halte ich 1. für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher. Ob Avanio da schon eine GmbH war oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Es ist kein weiterer Ansprechpartner auf der Rechnung angeführt, also kassiert Callando ´vor dem 1.8. für sich selbst.


@Ohwei: Aus den Oktober- und Novemberrechnungen geht doch auch nicht eindeutig hervor, dass callando nicht für sich, sondern für die avanio abrechnet! Ein "avanio Internetzugang" könnte genausogut ein Produkt von callando sein, es wird auch nicht ausdrücklich ein anderer Anbieter genannt. Dass avanio eine Firma sein soll, haben die meisten doch erst später von callando erfahren. Das Argument, dass die Rechnung nicht transparent und nachvollziehbar ist, kann man aber callando entgegenhalten und eine nachvollziehbare Rechnung verlangen. Das gilt auch für die unsinnige und falsche Datierung _"Verbindungen vom .. bis ..."_. 

@alle: Lasst Euch von diesen spitzfindigen Überlegungen zur Unternehmensstruktur und zu den angeblich oder tatsächlich von wem auch immer benutzten AGB nicht davon abhalten, Euch gegen callando/avanio zur Wehr zu setzen und Strafanzeige zu erstatten. 
Egal wer dahinter steckt, wurde nach Einschätzung u.a. der Verbraucherzentrale NRW und auch mir durch eine vor August 2005 erfolgte Einwahl über einen LCR (wie smartsurfer, oleco etc.) *kein über den einmaligen Verbindungsaufbau hinausgehender Vertrag geschlossen*! Also: Nichts zahlen und widersprechen, notfalls Mahnbescheid widersprechen. Strafanzeige erstatten, am besten per Post bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vor Ort, denn ein Gerichtsstand ist auch am Tatort begründet. Tatort ist auch der Erfolgsort, und der ist dort, wo Euer Vermögen geschädigt oder gefährdet wurde. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden dürfte mittlerweile bereits über ausreichend Anschauungsmaterial verfügen, sollen auch die anderen Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .....Egal wer dahinter steckt, wurde nach Einschätzung u.a. der Verbraucherzentrale NRW


siehe auch Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ113050593918641/link200087A.html


> Nutzer des Smartsurfers klagen über kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft wider Willen bei der avanio.NET Community
> 
> Gegenwärtig finden viele Verbraucher auf ihrer monatlichen Telefonrechnung einen Betrag von 4,50 € netto, der für einen avanio Internetzugang geltend gemacht wird.
> ...
> ...


cp


----------



## Reiner1 (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				laterna schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Avanio bietet den Tarif  Vanio by Call unter der Einwahl-Nr.  019351515 an,
> kein Mindestumsatz usw., „die Leistungen der Avanio Net Community stehen hier allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.“
> 
> Es ist doch absurd, unter der gleichen Einwahl-Nr. zwei Tarife anzubieten, wobei  der eine 5,22 €  kostet (Vanio flexi) und der andere nur Einwahlgebühren von 0,89 €.



Es gibt ja noch wesentlich mehr Tarife unter der gleichen Einwahlnummer. Avanio bietet ja alleine 4 Tarife mit einer Community an. Dazu kommt noch zumindest ein Tarif von quickdial (gehört zu callando), nämlich der aktiv 1- Tarif.

Ich hatte mich zwei Mal im Juni mit dem vanio.flexi Tarif eingewählt, der jeweils von callando abgerechnet wurde. Von avanio ist in dem EVN keine Spur zu finden. Wenn man bedenkt, daß der gleich lautende Tarif bei gleicher Einwahlnummer mittlerweile im Namen der Firma avanio abgerechnet wird, die zufälligerweise zur Zeit unter der gleichen Adresse wie callando zu erreichen ist, weiß man schon, wie der Hase läuft.

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn man die dann ja zutreffenden AGB von callando vor dem 2.8.05 im Wortlaut hätte.

Bei mir ist es mittlerweile so, daß nach der ersten Mahnung von NN vor zwei Tagen ein zweiter Brief von NN eintrudelte, bei dem man den von mir bezahlten Teil (an callando) abzog, und den Rest ohne Mahngebühren bis zum 15.11.05 anfordert.
Heute kam dann der 3.Brief von NN (2.Mahnung), bei dem man mich innerhalb von 7 Tagen zur Überweisung auffordert, um "weitere gerichtliche Schritte und Kosten" zu vermeiden. In diesem Fall natürlich zuzüglich Mahngebühren von 3,50 € und "Mahnauslagen und sonstige offene Posten" von 2,50 €.

Gesetzt der Fall, ich wollte zahlen.....was gilt denn nun, der Brief des Service-Teams (MfG) oder die Forderung der "Forderungsbetreibung" (Hochachtungsvoll).  :-?  :roll: 

Abgesehen davon würde mich schon interessieren, was NN unter "Mahnauslagen und sonstige offene Posten" versteht. 
Vielleicht entspricht das ja den "nicht einzeln aufgeführten Kleinteilen" im KFZ-Gewerbe.   

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemein ist deshalb zunächst
> 
> das *Bestehen eines Vertrages zu bestreiten*, da keine übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit halber kann man vor der Anfechtung auch noch hilfsweise einen Widerruf nach § 312d Abs. 1 BGB erklären.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*"Kulanzkündigung" plus 4,50*

Soeben die Novemberabrechnung bekommen. Was soll ich sagen?  Schon wieder 4,50 für den avanio Internetzugang. Vor über drei Wochen habe ich callando!!! dezidiert klar gemacht, dass ich diesen Mist nicht bezahlen werde. In der Antwort von avanio!!! wird behauptet, man hätte mich aus "Kulanzgründen" auf dem "Vertrag" entlassen. 
Sofortiger Anruf bei der  Telekom mit Einbehalt:
Die wirklich nette Dame konnte zuerst mit dem Stichwort callando/avanio angeblich nix anfangen. Nachdem ich ihr kurz den Sachverhalt geschildert habe, inclusive dem Ratschlag, ein dickes gelbes Post-It mit callando/avanio für ihre Ablösung auf den Monitor zu pappen, kamen wir doch ins Gespräch.
Wir haben uns verabredet, dass ich jetzt jeden Monat anrufe und sie bei Gelegenheit über den 1. Mai zum Essen einlade. Sie gab mir daraufhin den Ratschlag oder Korb, die Regulierungsbehörde zu kontaktieren. Je mehr Leute sich bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschweren, umso besser sei es, diesen schwarzen Anbietern das Handwerk zu legen.
Sehr schmeichelhaft für den ganzen Sumpf war auch ihre Bemerkung über die "Verstreutheit" der Verantwortlichen. München, Dresden, Wiesbaden.
Das seien typische Dialer-Methoden. Niemand verantwortlich - Niemand erreichbar - oder keiner in der Lage, das Räderwerk zu stoppen.
Ich werde mich weiterhin bewußt nur an callando wenden, da dies die einzige Adresse ist, die in der T-Com-Rechnung angegeben ist. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich demnächst eine Mahnung von NexNet bekommen werde. callando ist mein Ansprechpartner und die Faxen, "an avanio" oder "nexnet"  wenden, mache ich nicht mit.




chreiben von


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Keine AGBs von avanio vor August 2005 veröffentlicht!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dass avanio eine Firma sein soll, haben die meisten doch erst später von callando erfahren.



Ok, ich habe nochmal auf der Rechnung nachgeschaut. Da ist keine TelNr von avanio angegeben. Die bekam ich erst durch die Antwort von Callando auf meine Mail.

Wie werden eigentlich auf der TCOM Rechung Grundgebühren von anderen Anbietern abgerechnet? Steht dann auch Einwahl von ... bis ... darauf, obwaohl keine stattgefunden hat?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Grundgebühren anderer Anbieter auf T-Com-Rechnung*



			
				Ohwei schrieb:
			
		

> Wie werden eigentlich auf der TCOM Rechung Grundgebühren von anderen Anbietern abgerechnet? Steht dann auch Einwahl von ... bis ... darauf, obwohl keine stattgefunden hat?



Eine Servicemitarbeiterin der _Telekom_ meinte, sie selbst würde die Beträge anderer Anbieter nur als "weißen Fleck" sehen. Sie seien nach dem Telekommunikationsrecht verpflichtet, Beträge anderer Anbieter auf ihre Rechnung mit draufzunehmen.

Eine Dame von _callando_ hat sich verteidigt, sie hätten die Eingabemaske der Telekom zu verwenden, die eben unter "Verbindungen vom ... bis ..." ein Datum zwingend erfordere und für Grundgebühren kein Eingabefeld vorsehe, weshalb es zu "scheinbar falschen" Rechnungsposten kommen könne.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

_[Beitrag mit Aufruf zu ungesetzlichen Aktionen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

_[Beitrag mit Aufruf zu ungesetzlichen Aktionen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Grundgebühren anderer Anbieter auf T-Com-Rechnung*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Dame von _callando_ hat sich verteidigt, sie hätten die Eingabemaske der Telekom zu verwenden, die eben unter "Verbindungen vom ... bis ..." ein Datum zwingend erfordere und für Grundgebühren kein Eingabefeld vorsehe, weshalb es zu "scheinbar falschen" Rechnungsposten kommen könne.


Dieser Punkt verdient besondere Beachtung.

Wenn die Eingabemaske etwas nicht vorsieht, könnte es schon auch daran liegen, dass dieses "etwas" selbst nicht vorgesehen oder zulässig ist.

Wenn Daten auf Telefonrechnungen auftauchen, die die Verbraucher nicht prüfen oder nachvollziehen können, läuft nicht nur "scheinbar" etwas falsch.

Hier geht es auch um die Zuverlässigkeit von Telefonrechnungen insgesamt. Ich hätte bisher gedacht, die Gebühren ergeben sich durch geprüfte maschinelle Verarbeitungen von exakt ermittelten Verbindungsdaten.

Wenn diese Daten händisch eingetippt werden, sieht die Geschichte ganz anders aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Widerruf nach Fernabsatz halte ich für nicht so günstig, da das Widerrufsrecht mit der Nutzung der Dienstleistung erlischt. Das Problem hier ist, dass die Nutzer die Dienstleistung "Internet by Call" wohl haben und nutzen wollten, nur die untergeschobene Dienstleistung "Gemeinschaft" nicht. Da das Paket aus zwei Komponenten besteht, würde ich mich darauf nicht berufen.

Allerdings schadet es auch nichts, wenn es zusammen mit den anderen Hinweisen aufgenommen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

_[Weitere Beiträge dieser Art werden kommentarlos gelöscht. (bh)]_

Gruß Traumgleiter


----------



## Reiner1 (28 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe einmal mehr mehrfach versucht, ein Fax an NN zu verschicken. Leider bricht es immer nach ca 1/2 Minute ab.

Dann habe ich bei NN angerufen. Meinen Einwand mit dem Faxgerät wollte die generft klingende Dame nicht hören, sondern nur, welcher Anbieter gemeint wäre. Man hätte ja mehrere Faxnummern und es wäre alles ok.
Eine Abtretungsurkunde würde man mir gerne zusenden, wenn ich die Anforderung schriftlich machen würde. Sie wollen aber mein Fax nicht....

Eine Verrechnung mit der Gutschrift ginge auf keinen Fall, da man keine Unterlagen habe und das technisch nicht möglich wäre.
Außerdem gebe es ja zu meinem Fall schon einen längeren Schriftwechsel. Ich müsse auf jeden Fall erst einmal den geforderten Betrag zahlen. 
Komischerweise stand auf der Zuschrift von NN, daß man eine Zahlung an callando von der Forderung abzieht. Und den Schriftwechsel mit callando und avanio hat man offensichtlich auch. :argue: 
Da wäre es doch kein Problem seitens callando gewesen, NN eine entsprechende Nachricht darüber zu geben, daß die Forderung nicht mehr besteht. Ist das jetzt moderne Arbeitsbeschaffung ? :-? 

Obwohl ich die Abtretungsurkunde ja schriftlich anfordern soll, hat sich die Gesprächspartnerin das notiert. Ich frage mich, wieso, wenn doch eh noch ein schriftlicher Antrag gestellt werden muß?
Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich langsam das Prädikat "renitenter Kunde".  0 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich langsam das Prädikat "renitenter Kunde".  0


Du siehst Dich als Kunden von NN? Was für eine Gegenleistung erbringen die Dir denn?


----------



## Reiner1 (28 Oktober 2005)

rolf 76 schrieb:
			
		

> Reiner1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, das mit dem Kunden nehme ich zurück.   
Man könnte auch renitenter Klient sagen..... :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*

Natürlich werden die Mahnbescheide kommen. Es ist noch zu früh. Das
dauert noch etwas. Nexnet hat doch die Forderungen gekauft, wie ich hier 
gelesen habe, d.h. Nexnet bekommt nicht nur einen gewissen Anteil an
den Foerderungen, sondern den gesamten Betrag.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				laterne schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich werden die Mahnbescheide kommen. .


Wollen wir wetten, dass  nicht...

j.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				laterne schrieb:
			
		

> Nexnet hat doch die Forderungen gekauft, wie ich hier gelesen habe, d.h. Nexnet bekommt nicht nur einen gewissen Anteil an den Foerderungen, sondern den gesamten Betrag.


Das gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den hier manchmal entstehenden *Legenden! *Weiter oben hat lp900 *aus der Homepage* von nexnet zitiert:


> Nachstehend aus der Homepage von Nexnet deren auszugsweise Tätigkeitsbeschreibung:
> Zitat:
> NEXNET bietet den Netzbetreibern alle Leistungen im Call-by-Call-Abrechnungsprozess an, die die Deutsche Telekom seit dem 1. Juli 2001 nicht mehr erbringt. Sie übernimmt sowohl die Reklamationsbearbeitung als auch Mahnwesen und Inkasso über ihre Vertragspartner.
> Für Call-by-Call-Netzbetreiber ergeben sich außerdem zusätzliche Vorteile:
> ...



In welcher Weise nexnet für callando oder avanio tätig wird ist doch damit überhaupt nicht gesagt! Es _könnte_ sich im Factoring handeln, es könnte aber auch um eine (fiduziarische) Inkassozession oder eine bloße Einziehungsermächtigung handeln.

In jedem dieser Fälle kann aber der (angebliche) Schuldner dem Zessionar (Factoring oder Inkassozession) oder Ermächtigten (Einziehungsermächtigung) alle gegen den Zedenten (also den ehemaligen Gläubiger nach einem Factoring oder einer Inkassozession) oder Gläubiger (bei einer Einziehungsermächtigung) zustehenden Einwendungen (z.B. das Nichtbestehen des Vertrages) geltend machen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*

Mit 5,22 € wird Callando wohl nicht vor Gericht ziehen, wohl aber, wenn noch kräftig Gebühren dazukommen, wie bei Rainer 1 zu lesen, denn der Mindestbetrag eines Mahbescheides ist 18,- €.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Oktober 2005)

Was soll das eigentlich?  Ich werd den Verdacht nicht los, dass du hier die User verunsichern willst,
 damit sie bezahlen sollen und  sich in ihr Schicksal ergeben sollen. Anonyme Cassandraposter aus dem Nirwana 
tauchen in solchen Threads immer wieder auf.  Man sollte sowas nicht zu ernst nehmen. 

j.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

*Zeitschinden*

Habe heute an Nexnet geschrieben und um Zahlungsaufschub gebeten bis die Angelegenheit schriftlich geklärt ist. Dann noch einen Brief an Avanio:
Avanio GmbH & Co KG
Kundenservice Haus C/3
Webergasse 1

01067  Dresden

Betreff:  	     T-Com Rechng. v. 21.9.05  
Kunden-Nr.  …     
Rechnungs Nr.  …  Buchungskonto…… 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, bezugnehmend auf mein Schreiben vom 23. 9. 05
bekam ich am 25.10.05 von der Firma Callando Telecom GmbH, Kundenservice, 
zwei Schreiben gleichen Inhalts, datiert vom 19. und 20. Oktober 2005 und am selben Tag eine Mahnung von der Firma
		Nexnet GmbH, Postfach 27 0247, 13 472 Berlin,
in der meine Zahlung innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage vorgemerkt wurde.
Bei der Firma Nexnet GmbH bitte ich heute um  Aufschub der Zahlung, bis der Sachverhalt mit Ihnen schriftlich abgeklärt ist.
Lt. Schreiben der Firma Nexnet sind Sie für weitere Fragen in diesem Fall zuständig. 

Die Firma Callando Telecom GmbH teilte mir mit, dass der Betrag von € 4,50 eine Grundgebühr
für einen Community-Tarif sei.
Dass dieser Betrag keine Einwahlgebühr sein kann, war mir klar, aber wie bin ich zu einem
Vertrag gekommen?
Ich hatte  Ihre AGB’s gelesen und auch versucht, die erforderliche Benutzerkennung abzurufen, leider erfolglos. Damit war die Sache für mich erledigt, da ich die zusätzlichen Dienste nicht nutzen konnte.
Daraus habe ich auch meinen Widerspruch gegen diese  Gebühr begründet   
Ich bin gern bereit, die geforderte Summe zu zahlen, wenn Sie mir eine Vertragsbestätigung Ihrerseits nachträglich zuschicken würden. 
Bitte erklären Sie mir auch den Zusammenhang, wie Ihre Tarife unterschieden werden können, wenn  Sie  unter der gleichen Einwahl – Nr.   Call by Call anbieten, bei dem nur Einwahl-gebühren anfallen.

In Erwartung Ihrer Antwort verbleibe ich 
mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Kann denn nicht jemand eine Suchaktion auf eine Webseite setzen:
„Avanio-community-Tarif – Nutzer gesucht“, der seine Mitgliedschaft über die Avanio- Webseite (d.h. über das DFÜ-Netz, nicht den Smart.S.) erlangt hat. 

Interessant wäre zu erfahren, ob der Nutzer zu seiner Benutzerkennung gekommen ist  und ob alle Leistungen von Avanio, die auf der Webseite angekündigt sind, erbracht wurden für 5,22 € monatlich.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Mahnung von NexNet*

Keinesfalls zahlen! das Geld siehst Du nie mehr wieder! Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten und notfalls Anwalt konsultieren!


----------



## joachim (29 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Zeitschinden*



			
				laterna schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute an Nexnet geschrieben und um Zahlungsaufschub gebeten bis die Angelegenheit schriftlich geklärt ist.
> ...
> Interessant wäre zu erfahren, ob der Nutzer zu seiner Benutzerkennung gekommen ist  und ob alle Leistungen von Avanio, die auf der Webseite angekündigt sind, erbracht wurden für 5,22 € monatlich.



Ersteres halte ich in meinem Fall für überflüssig: Da ist kein Klärungsbedarf. Ich habe keinen Vertrag über eine Clubmitgliedschaft abgeschlossen.

Letzeres halte ich für überflüssig: Was besagt es, wenn es jemanden gibt, der sich als Clubmitglied sieht (sich ggf. auch vorab registriert hat) und die Leistungen nutzt? Es geht doch hier nur um diejenigen, denen ohne Vertragsverhältnis Grundgebühren berechnet werden...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

mal ne Frage:
Wie wär's wenn ich den Brief von Nexnet, der vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen eintrudeln wird, einfach ungeöffnet zurückgehen lasse, mit Vermerk "Annahme verweigert"?
Was haltet Ihr von der "Idee"?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*Idealidiot*

Nein Joachim. Es geht darum, diesen Stuss ad absurdum zu führen, indem man nachweist, dass diese "Geschäftsidee" von vorn herein ausschließlich nur auf die Abzocke von arglosen Kunden ausgerichtet war. Deshalb die Nachfrage, ob es überhaupt einen echten, geistig Zurechnungsfähigen gibt, der diesen Mist willentlich eingegangen ist. 
Wie sieht der Idealfall zwischen callando und einem "echten" Kunden aus?
Etwa so, wie es callando/avanio/nexnet momentan veranstalten und herumeieren, nicht ereichbar sind, sich an Zusagen nicht halten, Satzbausteinsscheiben versenden, AGB ohne Mitteilung einfach ändern, "kundenbasierende E-Mail Adressen" anpreisen, was über "interessante Zusatzangebote" (hier im Forum Mehrwert oder auch nicht) erzählen, die echt keine S... kennt und nutzt, einem sofort mit Mahnungen und Inkasso drohen?

Echt! 99,8 Prozent aller Betriebe in Deutschland würden binnen Wochen Pleite machen, wenn deren Mitarbeiter nur einen Bruchteil dieser Inkompetenz gegenüber der echten und vermeintlichen Kundschaft zeigen würden.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*2. Mahnung*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern die 2. Mahnung von NexNet bekommen.
Allerdings schrieb avanio ja in der Kulanzkündigung: "Aufgrund ihres Schreibens und ihrer Bitte haben wir uns entschlossen, ihnen keine Grundgebühr zu berechnen...".
Ich habe ja keine Lust Callando auf diese Sache hinzuweisen, die müßten das ja auch eigentlich wissen, falls es sie interessiert. 
Ich habe zwei Fragen:
1.Gibt es eigentlich jemanden von Euch, der auch diese "Kulanzkündigung" bekommen hat, dessen Telefonrechnung älter ist als einen Monat (NexNet mahnt anscheinend genau einen Monat und einen Tag nach der strittigen Telefonrechnung) und der noch nicht angemahnt wurde? Möglicherweise ist es für callando billiger, die Leute im Mahnlauf zu lassen als rauszunehmen...
2. Denkt ihr, daß wir nach dem obigen Statement von avanio "haben wir uns entschlossen, ihnen keine Grundgebühr zu berechnen" irgendwelche Sorgen vor Mahnbescheid oder Gerichtsverhandlung haben müssen, abgesehen von den ganzen anderen rechtlichen Bedenken?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob jemand der sich nie über den vanio:flexi-Tarif eingewählt hat, sondern einen anderen Tarif der über die 019351515 ging z. B. den Aktiv 1 von Callando bzw. Quickdial  nutzte, auch in diese ominöse Community aufgenommen wurde. [vermutung] Wenn dem so wäre, könnte es doch sein, dass Callando da mit drin steckt, denn dann hätten Sie die Verbindungsdaten weitergeben müssen. [/vermutung]

Gabs eigentlich diese w*w.avanio.net/tarife.html Seite irgentwann mal? Wenn Ja - Vielleicht hat es auch einen Grund, dass sie nicht mehr existiert???

Gruß John Doe


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

Hoppla kleiner Fehler:

ich meinte w*w.avanio.net/zugang.html und nicht w*w.avanio.net/tarife.html.

Gruß John Doe


----------



## lp900 (29 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*

Einfacher gesagt, Nexnet ist nach Mahnungsversand jetzt also der alleinige Ansprechpartner!

lp900



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> laterne schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lp900 (29 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Zeitschinden*

Ob man damit Zeit schindet, bezweifele ich. Vielmehr hat der wohlmeinende Schreiber die Kenntnisnahme der AGB eingeräumt. Die Mitarbeiter von A wirds freuen.
Leute, es handelt sich doch offensichtlich um eine rechtlich bedenkliche Sache, Glaubt denn wirklich jemand, daß derjenige, der so etwas veranstaltet, geneigt ist, seinem vermeintlichen Kunden entgegenzukommen.
Eine anständige Firma hätte bei dem "Wuhei", den seine Aktivitäten ausgelöst haben, doch schon längst eine öffentliche Erklärung abgegeben.

Dieses ganze Gefasel seitens Avanio, Callando, Nexnet, dient doch nur dazu, die Angelegenheit solange zu verzögern, bis die Konten leergeräumt sind.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft prüft offensichtlich noch die Zuständigkeiten, Macht  sie immer, ist auch wichtig, dauert aber manchmal so lange, daß bis dahin Kinder geboren werden können.



			
				laterna schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute an Nexnet geschrieben und um Zahlungsaufschub gebeten bis die Angelegenheit schriftlich geklärt ist. Dann noch einen Brief an Avanio:
> Avanio GmbH & Co KG
> Kundenservice Haus C/3
> Webergasse 1
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

Die Nutzung der Windows DFÜ-Verbindung oder eines spezifischen Browsers dürfte völlig unerheblich sein oder stand da in einer AGB/Tarif-Version was davon von drin? Den Smartsurfer habe ich nie als Dialer verstanden sondern diesen lediglich als eine Art Telefonbuch fürs IbC (=CbC?) gesehen.
Anrufe bei collando/avanio mache ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr, weil ich nun befürchten darf, dass dadurch eine weitere langfristige Bindung rückwirkend und automatisch entstehen kann, welche lediglich mit einem erfolgten Anruf bestätigt werden soll, was man ja in irgendeinem sich regelmäßig ändernden Aushang hätte nachlesen können.
Einige haben etwas von Rufnummerngassen geschrieben. Mir ist unklar, wieso 0193 in die Gasse 0190 erhört und was das bedeutet. Wo kann man was dazu nachlesen? Ist man evt. sogar dazu verpflichtet, wenn man IbC usw. nutzt?
NextNet hat mir zumindest per Mail bestätigt, dass sie keinen Grund sehen, das Mahnverfahren auszusetzen und ich mich in unabhängiger Zahlungspflicht befinde. Die Mail bestand aus Baussteinen, die mir aus diesem Forum wortwörtlich bekannt waren und ging ebenso wie die Avanio-Antwort nur unwesendlich und verfälschend auf mein Schreiben ein.
Eine öffentliche Erklärung von collando, avanio, nextnet, Staatsanwaltschaft, Telekom und Verbraucherschutz würde ich durchaus befürworten. Der Fall wird ja schon längst öffentlich diskutiert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

hallo, habe Mahnung von Nexnet bekommen. Ich finde die Mahngebühr etwas erhöht (1,50) außerdem müsste doch erst eine Erinnerung kommen oder? Ich habe auch keine Lust auf weitere Forderungen, auch wenn ich finde das die Forderung absolut  nicht OK ist. Kann man unter Vorbehalt zahlen und wenn ein Gericht die Forderung für unzulässig erachtet, auch Forderung an Nexnet bzw. CAllando etc. stellen (zb. Zeit und Porto, Zinsen für die 5.22 und Mahngebühr. Außerdem: warum ist keine Mehrwertsteuer auf der Mahngebühr ausgewiesen? Komisch.
martin


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2005)

<<Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Einige haben etwas von Rufnummerngassen geschrieben. Mir ist unklar, wieso 0193 in die Gasse 0190 erhört und was das bedeutet. Wo kann man was dazu nachlesen?



http://www.dialerschutz.de/nummern-und-tarife-uebersicht.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/nummern-und-tarife-mehrwertdienste.php

019x (x= 1,2,3,4) sind  einzig und allein bestimmt für On-Line Dienste (reine  Verbindungskosten) 
0190x   (nur noch bis Ende des Jahres,  dann spätestens ersetzt durch 0900x) sind Mehrwertdienstnummern 

cp


----------



## lp900 (29 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*

Hat sich eigentlich schon einmal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man "Nexnet" ausspricht.
Ein deutsches Wort ist das jeden falls nicht. Englisch würde ich es phonetisch als nix nett aussprechen wollen.

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt! 

Aber nomen est omen!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

ich glaub es weiß irgendwie keiner hier, was wirklich los sein wird, wenn man den Betrag und auch die Mahngebühren nicht zahlt,
 oder  wenn man alles zahlt, ob alles wieder zurückgezahlt wird.. 
es gab schon auf vorigen Seiten Beitrage, worin stand, dass gutschriften kamen...
 ich werde die 7 euro jetzt zahlen bevor ich noch die zweite mahnung bekomme und dann werde ich sie(A/C/NN) nicht in Ruhe lassen, bis sie mir alles zurückgezahlt haben...

PS dies mache ich nur da ich überhaupt keine Zeit,Geduld und Lust habe auf irgendwelche Mahnbriefe zu warten

ich gebs zu zu zahlen ist nicht gerade der richtige weg, um denen ein Kreuz über die Rechnung zu machen


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2005)

stdin schrieb:
			
		

> ich gebs zu zu zahlen ist nicht gerade der richtige weg, um denen ein Kreuz über die Rechnung zu machen


Jeder muß für sich entscheiden, ob er klein beigeben will oder sein  Recht verteidigen.
Ich hätte kein Problem mit der Entscheidung.  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

ich habe den ganzen Thread  durchgelesen. ich habe auch nicht bezahlt und ich verstehe die Menschen nicht, die nicht zahlten und nach der ersten Mahnung zahlen wollen. Wenn sie heute 5.22 Euro zahlen, morgen kommt noch ein NN und fordert sie aus welchem Grund auch immer die nächsten 5.22 Euro zahlen. Ubrigens, jeder, der das gelesen hat ist Mitglied meines Klubes geworden.AGB gibt es noch nicht aber das ist gar nicht wichtig, wie ich sehe  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

ja nach dem Brief von Callando  mit "Kulanzgutschrift" dachte ich es wär alles gegessen. aber falsch gedacht es kam ne mahnung. ich werde bevor ich zahle, noch versuchen am telefon mit nexnet die sache nochmals zu klären, "die" müssen den Betrag sowieso zurückzahlen ohne wenn und aber, sonst werden die mich auch nicht los

ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich einfach nicht, ob diese angelegenheit irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf mich haben kann (z.B. schufa).
das wird die ganze zeit im forum diskutiert aber ein fazit kann ich nicht daraus mehr schleißen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2005)

stdin schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich einfach nicht, ob diese angelegenheit irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf mich haben kann (z.B. schufa).
> das wird die ganze zeit im forum diskutiert aber ein fazit kann ich nicht daraus mehr schleißen.


welche Auswirkungen soll das haben? Dass  deine Nachbarn dich schief angucken?  was Schufa betrifft :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11504
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil , verstehen muß man schon selber, sonst solltest du einen Anwalt
 konsultieren, individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt´s hier nicht. 

cp 

 PS: was du mit "schleißen"  meinst, versteh ich nicht:  "verschleißen" ?


----------



## lp900 (29 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio/[]*

Na bravo, dann haben die ja genau das, was sie wollen. Laßt euch doch wegen einer solch beschis...... Mahnung nicht kirre machen.

Warum haben eigentlich viele solche Angst vor Staatanwaltschaften und Gerichten oder gar *[...]* Inkassobüros.

Wenn N[] so weiter macht, sind sie sicher die längste Zeit als ein solches zugelassen gewesen.

Wo Recht zu Unrecht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht!!




			
				stdin schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub es weiß irgendwie keiner hier, was wirklich los sein wird, wenn man den Betrag und auch die Mahngebühren nicht zahlt,
> oder  wenn man alles zahlt, ob alles wieder zurückgezahlt wird..
> es gab schon auf vorigen Seiten Beitrage, worin stand, dass gutschriften kamen...
> ich werde die 7 euro jetzt zahlen bevor ich noch die zweite mahnung bekomme und dann werde ich sie(A/C/NN) nicht in Ruhe lassen, bis sie mir alles zurückgezahlt haben...
> ...




*[Editiert, da unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung aufgestellt. modaction.sep*


Hey, ich sprach von einer Firma "N[]" Frau oder Herr Editor!

*[Virenscanner: 3 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

@Ip900

"Aufstehen, indem man sitzenbleibt!!!"

Rosa Parks zum Gedächtnis


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio*

Hat schon mal einer von Euch einfach gekuendigt? Frist ist ja ein Monat. Ist man die dann los?


----------



## lp900 (29 Oktober 2005)

*Outen*

GAST möge sich doch mal outen, anonym kann jeder......!

Rosa Parks hat der Welt jedenfalls bewiesen, dass direkte, zielgerichtete Aktionen auch ohne Gewalt auskommen. 

In diesem Sinne fasse ich die "Pflicht zum Widerstand" auf. Deshalb Widerstand gegen Unrecht, gegen jedes Unrecht!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Ip900
> 
> "Aufstehen, indem man sitzenbleibt!!!"
> 
> Rosa Parks zum Gedächtnis


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> welche Auswirkungen soll das haben? Dass  deine Nachbarn dich schief angucken?  was Schufa betrifft :
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11504
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil , verstehen muß man schon selber, sonst solltest du einen Anwalt
> konsultieren, individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt´s hier nicht.
> ...



dat sollte "schließen" heißen!
wer will denn hier eine individuelle Rechtsberatung?! darf man denn hier nicht nach Meinungen fragen? 
Jeder kann doch eine andere Erfahrung oder Meinung zum Thema haben haben...


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Oktober 2005)

stdin schrieb:
			
		

> wer will denn hier eine individuelle Rechtsberatung?! darf man denn hier nicht nach Meinungen fragen?
> Jeder kann doch eine andere Erfahrung oder Meinung zum Thema haben haben...



Das Problem mit unserer Gesetzgebung ist folgendes:
Jeder darf zwar zu jedem Thema eine Meinung haben, aber bei manchen Themen braucht man eine Lizenz (muß Anwalt oder anerkannte Verbraucherschutzstelle sein) um diese Meinung auch öffentlich kund zu tun.

Klingt scheiße, ist aber so.  :cry: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

@Ip900

Cool down, brother!!! Gegen mich hast Du in Wirklichkeit nichts!  Bei meinem spontanen und grundehrlich gemeinten Lob auf Deinen Beitrag war Null (!!!) Sarkasmus im Spiel. Ich schwöre! Ich gebe täglich X-Euro für irgendwelchen Unsinn aus, trotzdem platzt mir schier der Hals, wenn sich so eine "Geschäftsidee" aufgrund irgendwelcher Gesetzeslücken einfach so durchsetzen sollte. Wir gehen in die gleiche Richtung oder bleiben auch mal sitzen, wenn das Gegenteil von uns verlangt wird. D'accord, mon frère?

Um mal etwas Kreatives beizutragen ohne Paragraphen durchzuwälzen:
Wir sollten soetwas wie eine Fragebogenankreuzaktion hier im Forum installieren, damit man als Betroffener einen Überblick darüber bekommt, wer wie seit wann in diesen Schlammassel hineingeraten ist, was er bisher dagegen getan hat, welche Satzbausteine er zugeschickt bekommen hat, wieviel Zeit und Geld er bisher investiert hat. 
Z.B.:
Wie hast Du erfahren, dass Du "Community-Mitglied" geworden bist?
Antwort bekommen Ja/Nein - von wem?
Welche Versprechungen?
Angezeigt Ja/Nein - bei welcher Polizeidienststelle?

nochmal @Ip900:
Anonym ist doch geil: Soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man auch anonym per einmaliger Einwahl nur mit seiner Telefonnummer ein "Vertragsmitglied" werden. Wir z.B., Du und ich, sind unfreiwillig Vereinskameraden. Ich hätte theoretisch vor acht Wochen sterben können, ohne dass meine Frau nacher irgendwelche schriftlichen Unterlagen über meine Dauermitgliedschaft in diesem "Club" gefunden hätte. Sowas kann einfach nicht seriös sein.


----------



## joachim (29 Oktober 2005)

*"Kulanzkündigung" am 19.10. - Nächste Forderung am 29.10.*

Nachdem avanio mir am 19.10. den Standardschrieb mit der Kulanzkündigung gesendet hat (ohne Angabe von Fristen o.ä.), kam dann heute die T-Com-Rechnung mit dem nächsten "Monatsbeitrag"... 
Geld bekommen die natürlich nach wie vor nicht von mir.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

@joachim
Das war vorherzusehen. Vorhersehbar ist auch, dass Du demnächst eine erste Mahnung von nexnet bekommen wirst, egal ob und wie oft Du bei callando, avanio oder bei der Fleischerei Hurzl und Söhne in Aurich anrufst oder Dich schriftlich äußerst.
Gehe mal ein paar Seiten in diesem Forum zurück, dann findest Du schlaue Kommentare von Juristen, auf deren (vielleicht auch gutgemeinte) Ansichten Du nix geben brauchst. 

@community
Was ist schon das BGB gegen eine absolut vollignorante unterbezahlte Halbtagskraft von c..a...nn..., welche die Anordnungen des Chefs gnadenlos bis zum Ende durchsetzt, indem sie skrupel- und/oder hirnlos Standardschreiben für die "Kunden" zusammenkopiert, und am Telefon alles jedem alles verspricht?
Schon in diesem Forum unter lauter Betroffenen scheitert es daran, dass dieses äußerst zweifelhafte Verhalten von callando/avanio/nexnet nicht explizit im Zentrum ALLER Beiträge steht. Hier wird juristisch über Dinge onaniert, die an Absurdität nicht zu überbieten sind. 
Ob ich wohl wegen meiner einmaligen Einwahl Anfang Juni 05 die Novemberabrechnung für den avanio Internetzugang in Höhe von 4,50 begleichen soll? Soll ich von wegen der Schufa oder soll ich nicht? Hu-ha, ich bin mir doch so unsicher! Ob es sich bei den lustigen und offensichtlich fiktiven "interessanten Zusatzangeboten" von avanio.net um "Mehrwert" handelt oder nicht, "frag' ich gleich das Licht", wird hier allen Ernstes juristisch disputiert.

Ich fühle mich in diesem Forum in etwa so, wie ein Opfer einer kollektiven Geiselnahme, in derem Kreise mehrere Juristen ernsthaft über die Zukunftsaussichten der Geiselnehmer diskutieren und warum sie eventuell Recht haben könnten.

shut up and dance
P.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

*Re:Für alle Unfreiwilligen*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfacher gesagt, Nexnet ist nach Mahnungsversand jetzt also der alleinige Ansprechpartner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein! Bei der bloßen *Einziehungsermächtigung* bleibt der bisherige Gläubiger Inhaber der Forderung und damit Ansprechpartner. Die Einwendungen gegen die Forderung können aber _auch_ dem Einziehenden entgegengehalten werden. Bevor man sich mit dem Einziehenden vertieft auseinandersetzt, sollte der Einziehende aber erst seine Berechtigung zur Einziehung nachweisen.
Sollte eine *Abtretung* (Factoring, Inkassozession) erfolgt sein, kann sich der Schuldner weiterhin an den bisherigen Gläubiger halten, solange er die Abtretung nicht kennt. Um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden, kann man auch in diesem Fall einen Nachweis verlangen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

*mahnbescheid*



			
				tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert es, welch ein Vertrauen hier so manche in das deutsche Rechtssystem haben. Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass der Richter, der den Mahnbescheid unterschreiben wird, von "IbC", "Smartsurfer", "LCR's" etc. auch nur im entferntesten eine Ahnung hat? Nein! Er wird genau, dass tun, was er in so einem Fall schon immer getan hat: Den Schriftsatz des Rechtsanwalts in seine Urteilsbegründung übernehmen, der für ihn am besten klingt. Und ratet mal, wer den besseren RA haben wird? Ihr oder nexnet?


Der Richter wird überhaupt keinen Schriftsatz in die Begründung des Mahnbescheids übernehmen! Denn der Mahnbescheid wird ohne Prüfung der Schlüssigkeit des behaupteten Anspruchs erlassen. Voraussetzung ist nur, dass es sich um eine Geldforderung handelt. 

Erst nach einem (innerhalb von 2 Wochen ab Zustellung einzulegenden) Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid wird es zu einer gerichtlichen Prüfung der Rechtslage kommen. Leider vor einem Amtsrichter, der so viele Fälle zu bearbeiten hat, dass er kein Interesse an einem langwierigen Einarbeiten in einen komplizierten Computerhintergrund zeigen wird. Bessere Chancen hat da derjenige, der sich bereits eine knappe, nachvollziehbare und auch für einen Amtsrichter verständliche Argumentation überlegt hat. Deshalb befürworte ich, die juristischen Argumente hier zu diskutieren. Das bringt jedenfalls denen etwas, die den Mut aufbringen, die Sache bis zum Ende auszukämpfen und nicht auf dem Weg dorthin sich von dem möglicherweise geplanten Gewirr aus avanio, callando und nexnet einschüchtern oder entmutigen lassen.


----------



## lp900 (30 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio/callando/N[]*

Nachstehendes ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern eine öffentlich zugängliche Information der IHK Frankfurt am Main.

Für all diejenigen, die wissen wollen, wie es weitergehen könnte. 

Das Mahnverfahren
- ist ein zivilgerichtliches Spezialverfahren ohne mündliche Verhandlung, ausführliche Klageschrift und Beweiserhebung. Es ist neben der Erhebung einer normalen Zivilklage eine einfache Möglichkeit, gegen säumige Schuldner vorzugehen.
- ist billiger als eine Klage.
können Sie ohne fremde Hilfe betreiben. Sie brauchen keinen Rechtsanwalt.
- ist nur möglich, wenn es um Geldforderungen geht.

Das Mahnverfahren ist in erster Linie auf den "faulen Zahler" zugeschnitten, der voraussichtlich gegen den Anspruch keine Einwände vorbringen wird. Nur in diesem Fall ist es ein relativ schnelles und wirksames Mittel gegenüber säumigen Schuldnern.

Das Mahnverfahren ist dann nicht der schnellste Weg, einen gerichtlichen Titel für die Zwangsvollstreckung zu erhalten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass der Schuldner den Mahnbescheid nicht widerspruchslos hinnimmt.

Denn sobald der Schuldner gegen den ihm zugestellten Mahnbescheid rechtzeitig Widerspruch einlegt, verwandelt sich das Mahnverfahren in ein normales Zivilprozessverfahren mit eingehend zu begründender Klageschrift und mündlicher Verhandlung.

Voraussetzung eines erfolgreichen Mahnverfahrens ist, dass sich der Schuldner in Zahlungsverzug befindet. Erste Voraussetzung für den Verzug ist nach § 286 BGB, dass die Leistung des Schuldners fällig ist. 
Die Fälligkeit ergibt sich aus den zwischen Gläubiger und Schuldner getroffenen Absprachen, seien es vertragliche Vereinbarungen oder vom Vertragspartner akzeptierte Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen.

Der Antragsgegner kann gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch erheben (§ 692 Nr. 4 ZPO). Damit geht das Mahnverfahren in ein normales (das ordentliche oder streitige) Gerichtsverfahren über. In diesem Verfahren kann sich der Antragsgegner gegen den behaupteten Anspruch sachlich zur Wehr setzen.

Der Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid ist vom Antragsgegner schriftlich zu erheben. Im Interesse einer zügigen Bearbeitung empfiehlt sich hierbei die Verwendung des Widerspruchsvordrucks. Anerkannt sind aber auch die Einlegung durch Telebrief, Telefax oder Fernschreiben, sowie der zu Protokoll der Geschäftsstelle des zuständigen Amtsgerichts erklärte Widerspruch.

Eine Begründung ist nicht erforderlich. 

Die Widerspruchsfrist beträgt
- zwei Wochen ab der Zustellung des Mahnbescheids
- einen Monat bei zulässiger Auslandszustellung.
Ein später eingehender Widerspruch ist aber auch noch wirksam, wenn noch kein Vollstreckungsbescheid erlassen worden ist. 

Der rechtzeitig eingelegte Widerspruch verhindert die Fortsetzung des Mahnverfahrens und führt in ein normales Gerichtsverfahren, das sog. streitige Verfahren. Die Überleitung in das streitige Verfahren beginnt mit der Abgabe des Rechtsstreits durch das Amtsgericht ........ an das Gericht, das der Antragsteller in seinem Mahnantrag als das sachlich und örtlich zuständige Gericht angegeben hat.



Das sich an den Widerspruch anschließende Streitverfahren folgt den allgemeinen Regeln des Zivilprozesses. Die Geschäftsstelle des Gerichts, an das die Streitsache abgegeben wurde, fordert den Antragsteller unverzüglich auf, seinen Anspruch binnen zwei Wochen zu begründen, § 697 ZPO.

Geht die Anspruchsbegründung durch den Antragsteller nicht rechtzeitig bei Gericht ein, so wird - allerdings nur auf Antrag des Antragsgegners - ein Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung bestimmt. Dabei setzt das Gericht eine erneute Frist für die Anspruchsbegründung.


(Ouelle IHK Frankfurt/Main)

h…://w.. .frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/


Da bei Widerspruch des Schuldners gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, die Berechtigung des Bestehens der Forderung von einem Gericht geprüft wird, wird nur für Forderungen ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erwirkt werden, die auch beweisbar gegen den Schuldner bestehen.

Wenn sich diese vor Gericht jedoch nicht beweisen lassen, gelten sie als nicht berechtigt. In diesem Fall trägt die Kosten für das Gerichts- und Mahnverfahren der Antragsteller des Mahnbescheides.

Warten wir also mal gelassen ab, wie weit der/die Gläubiger hier gehen werden. 

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Revilok (30 Oktober 2005)

*Kein vanio:flexi Kunde*



			
				John Doe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> was mich mal interessieren würde ist, ob jemand der sich nie über den vanio:flexi-Tarif eingewählt hat, sondern einen anderen Tarif der über die 019351515 ging z. B. den Aktiv 1 von Callando bzw. Quickdial  nutzte, auch in diese ominöse Community aufgenommen wurde. [vermutung] Wenn dem so wäre, könnte es doch sein, dass Callando da mit drin steckt, denn dann hätten Sie die Verbindungsdaten weitergeben müssen. [/vermutung]



Ja, ich bin solch ein Fall. Hatte am 25.06.05 eine Verbindung mittels Smartsurfer. In der Rechnung (Juli) steht: 
Callando Telecom GmbH
...
Internet by Call Services 
über  01935 1515

sonst (bis auf die ominösen 4,50 Euro) keine Einträge von Avanio in meinen Telefonrechnungen.

Ende Juli habe ich dann auf DSL umgestellt, hatte aber interessanterweise im August auch den CallandoFON-Tarif mittels Call-by-Call (nicht Internet-by-Call !) genutzt (über die Vorwahl 01075). In der selben Rechnung tauchte dann nämlich auch der avanio Internetzugang auf. Vielleicht bin ich auch darüber erfaßt worden?!


----------



## Revilok (30 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> > Das sehe ich anders - der eigene Netzbetreiber (T-Com) wird sich die Gebühren doch sicherlich bei dem Verursacher wiederholen...
> >
> > Auf jeden Fall hatte ich bei der T-Com in keiner Weise den Eindruck, dass die Rückbuchung irgendwie als problematisch gesehen wurde.
> 
> ...



Rief doch am Freitag glatt ein Mitarbeiter der T-Com bei mir an, daß mir die 3,95 Kosten für die Rücklastschrift zurückerstattet werden.
Außerdem wollte er wissen, was mit den 4 Cent passieren sollen, die ich zuviel überwiesen hätte. Ich wies ihn darauf hin, daß die eigentlich an Callando hätten überwiesen werden sollen, was er jetzt bitte machen solle (die berechtigten 4 Cent waren Entgelte für Call-by-Call über Callando).

Vielleicht zeigt sich die T-Com jetzt so kulant, nachdem die die [ edit] von callando/avanio/nexgo und damit die Berechtigung meines Einspruches kennen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## joachim (30 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Geld zurückholen*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Rief doch am Freitag glatt ein Mitarbeiter der T-Com bei mir an, daß mir die 3,95 Kosten für die Rücklastschrift zurückerstattet werden.
> ...
> Vielleicht zeigt sich die T-Com jetzt so kulant, nachdem die die [ edit]  von callando/avanio/nexgo und damit die Berechtigung meines Einspruches kennen.



Mir wurden die Gebühren erst gar nicht berechnet, da ich telefonisch freundlich aber bestimmt klargestellt hatte, dass ich den Fehler hier bei callando sehe und ein in-Rechnung-stellen nichts nützen würde, da ich diese Gebühren ja nicht zu verantworten hätte. Man möge sich doch gleich an callando halten...
Übrigens hat die T-Com aufgrund des Gespräches (bislang) das Lastschriftverfahren auch nicht gekündigt, was bei einer Rücklastschrift ansonsten normalerweise geschehen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

*avanio*

Ich erhielt heute die Telefonrechnungen für die letzten zwei Monate von meiner Mitbewohnerin und bin über 4,50 Euro Abrechnung unter avanio sehr verwundert. Meine Frage: Wird das in Zukunft so weitergehen? Wenn ja, was kann ich dagegen tun? Wäre super, wenn mir jemand eine schnelle Antwort schickt, damit ich mich wehren kann.

Danke, danke...

Kascha


----------



## Revilok (30 Oktober 2005)

*Re: avanio*



			
				Kascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erhielt heute die Telefonrechnungen für die letzten zwei Monate von meiner Mitbewohnerin und bin über 4,50 Euro Abrechnung unter avanio sehr verwundert. Meine Frage: Wird das in Zukunft so weitergehen? Wenn ja, was kann ich dagegen tun? Wäre super, wenn mir jemand eine schnelle Antwort schickt, damit ich mich wehren kann.
> 
> Danke, danke...
> 
> Kascha



Na wie wär's einfach mal die vorherigen (45) Seiten zu lesen. Sonst müssen wir das für jeden Neuen hier immer wieder wiederholen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Hallo.

Habe an callando einen Widerspruch geschickt, den ich hier aus dem Forum (Danke dafür) kopiert habe.
An Nextnet habe ich ebenfalls so ein Musterbrief geschrieben, der von hier stammt.

Meine Frage nun:

Da ich an avanio nichts geschickt habe, muss ich hier befürchten im Unrecht zu sein?
Ich sehe ganz klar callando als meinen Ansprechpartner, da meine letze Einwahl im Juni war und callando auch auf der Rechnung der T-Com auftauchte.
Da ich seit Juli DSL nutze, war ich seither auch nicht mehr mit einen cbc Verbindung online.
Mittlerweile ist natürlich die Standardabage von Callando gekommen, dass sie damit nichts mehr zu tun hätten.
NN hat die zweite Mahnung mit jetzt schon 9,22.
Zahlen werde ich denen  (Ausdruck lassen wir lieber mal) auf keinen Fall etwas, aber wie gesagt, habe ich einen Fehler gemacht, indem ich avanio nichts geschickt habe?

Auf weiteren Briefverkehr möchte ich auch verzichten, sollen Sie doch in Kosten stürzen, wenn Sie unberechtigterweise mein Geld wollen.

Wäre für eine Einschätzung eurerseits dankbar und hoffe auf einen Tip, was ich noch machen muss/kann.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## lp900 (31 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio pp*

Nachstehend der Beweis aus einem Nexnet Auszug, daß Callando und Avanio zu einer Familie gehören:

3875920xxx 019351515 avanio Internetgeb¨uhr
16.06.05 11:16:50 00:00:43 0,0050
3875920xxx 019351515 avanio Internetgeb¨uhr
16.06.05 13:23:06 00:00:41 0,0047
3875920xxx 019351515 avanio Internetgeb¨uhr
16.06.05 17:45:11 00:00:32 0,0037
3875920xxx 019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
28.06.05 16:42:41 00:00:41 0,0071
3875920xxx 019351515 Internet by Call Services callando Internet GmbH
28.06.05 18:18:08 00:01:44 0,0142

Was brauchts noch mehr. Zwei Firmen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben wollen, nutzen ein und dieselbe Zugangsnummer. Ich finds einfach "geil"


----------



## lp900 (31 Oktober 2005)

*Avanio pp*

Nein, siehe meinen Beitrag von gestern! Forderung kommt von Callando, die sind auf der Telekomrechnung auch als Ansprechpartner genannt.



			
				karacho schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Habe an callando einen Widerspruch geschickt, den ich hier aus dem Forum (Danke dafür) kopiert habe.
> An Nextnet habe ich ebenfalls so ein Musterbrief geschrieben, der von hier stammt.
> ...


----------



## Greenhorn (31 Oktober 2005)

@karacho
das ist sogar die beste Vorgehensweise gegen deren offensichtliche Verwirr- und Vernebelungsstrategie. Widerspruch einzig und allein an callando (ggf. mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung) und gut is ...
Wenn nexnet da irgendwelche Rechte erworben hat, sollen sie es klar und verständlich samt entsprechenden Dokumentnachweis in einem Schreiben mitteilen. Ansonsten werden sie einfach ignoriert.
Die juristischen Auseinandersetzungen und Papierkriege überlasse ich besser den Experten ... 

Weiß eigentlich jemand sicher, ob avanio noch existiert? Die letzten Mitteilungen und Antwortschreiben machen auf mich eher den Eindruck, als hätten die inzwischen außer einer billigen Aushilfskraft - wenn überhaupt - mittlerweile nur noch verbrannte Erde hinterlassen ...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Danke Euch.

Werde dann getrost warten bis wieder Post kommt.
Hab heute zusätzlich bei T-Com den Einzug der Rechnung umstellen lassen, falls nochmal was kommen sollte.
Der MA war sehr freundlich und wusste gleich Bescheid und nannte noch eine Firma, glaube myway oder so ähnlich, die auch solche Geschichten treibt.

Hoffe das der Ärger bald aufhört und dann werde ich meine Auslagen in Rechnung stellen


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

karacho schrieb:
			
		

> An Nextnet habe ich ebenfalls so ein Musterbrief geschrieben, der von hier stammt.


Welchen meinst du? Mir ist keiner bekannt. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Kann es jetzt nicht sagen, wo der ist.
Aber wenn ich so nachdenke, kann es auch sein, dass ich den aus einem anderen Forum kopiert habe


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

karacho schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es jetzt nicht sagen, wo der ist.
> Aber wenn ich so nachdenke, kann es auch sein, dass ich den aus einem anderen Forum kopiert habe



Könntest du da mal netter weise den Brief hier rein posten?
Da gibt es nämlich ne ganze Menge Leute die Probleme mit diesem laden haben und sich darüber freuen würden.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2005)

So geht das nicht , das wäre unerlaubte (Einzel) Rechtsberatung. Dass  hier anonym gepostet wird 
ändert nichts am Tatbestand 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Huhn schrieb:
			
		

> karacho schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Brief darf man ja hier nicht posten, aber es gibt ja noch andere Foren -->
geizkragen.de


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

*nexnet-Schreiben*

Tips für ein Schreiben an ein Inkassobüro, das eine unberechtigte Forderung über eine Grundgebühr geltend macht, habe ich hier gesehen:
http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=ygmK


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

*(Standar)Antwort von Callando ist da*

meint Ihr es reicht, wenn ich nachfolgenden Text auf deren Antwortschreiben zurückschicke und dann alles kommende Ignoriere (bis auf "Mahnbescheid")?

===============================================
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

herzlichen Dank für Ihr Antwortschreiben auf meine Reklamation vom 13.10.2005.

Wie Sie mir in Ihrem Schreiben mitteilen, beziehet sich die mir entgegengehaltene Forderung auf einen avanio.net Community-Tarif welcher seit August 2005 bei Nutzung mit einer Grundgebühr belegt wird. Ferner teilen Sie mir mit, dass bei der Überprüfung der beanstandeten Rechnung keine Fehler festgestellt werden konnten.

Eine Einwahl hat seit Juli 2005, somit insbesondere nicht ab dem von Ihnen benannten Stichtag 01.08.2005, meinerseits nicht mehr  stattgefunden.

Ich fordere Sie hierdurch auf, mir
1. einen *kostenlosen *Einzelentgeltnachweis (EEN) nach § 16 TKV sowie
2. das *kostenlose *Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung zu übermitteln.

Erneut lege ich bzgl. Der Forderung i.H.v. EUR 3,96 netto / 4,59 brutto Widerspruch ein, da meinerseits zu keiner Zeit ein Vertrag über eine Community-Mitgliedschaft geschlossen wurde.

Ich setze Sie des weiteren davon in Kenntnis, dass Sie laut Telekomrechnung als Rechnungssteller ebenfalls als primärer Ansprechpartner in Abrechnungsfragen zu den von Ihnen auf der Telekomrechnung aufgeführten Positionen fungieren. Den in Ihrem Schreiben enthaltenen Verweis auf die avanio GmbH als Ansprechpartner für weitere Fragen zur Abrechnungsposition betrachte ich somit als Gegenstandslos.

Vorsorglich bestreite ich, dass mit avanio ein Dauervertragsverhältnis rechtswirksam begründet worden ist. Es besteht kein Vertrag über die sogenannte 'avanio.net Community' oder ähnliche Dauervertragsverhältnisse und deshalb auch keine Zahlungsverpflichtung. Hilfsweise, ohne Präjudiz, kündige ich den (angeblichen) Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Termin. Die Kündigung wird nur vorsorglich erklärt und damit insbesondere kein angebliches (Abonnement-) Dauervertragsverhältnis anerkannt."

Rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten

===============================================

Ich freu mich auf Eue Antworten und den weiteren "Kampf" gegen diese dubiose Firma


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Ich fürchte, unsere Aussichten im Falle einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung werden nicht so gut sein, wie einige hier das vermuten lassen.
Es ist im Telekommunikationswesen nichts außergewöhnliches, mit einer einzigen Einwahl, ein Dauerschuldverhältnis ("Club", "Abo", etc.) einzugehen.
Denkt doch nur mal an die zahlreichen Möglichkeiten im Handy-Bereich, also Klingeltöne, Logos etc. im Abo (z. B. "... im J*mba-Sparabo", "schicke 'Furz' an xxxxx", usw.). Viele fallen immer wieder auf solche Werbespots rein und merken nicht, dass sie ein Abo abgeschlossen haben. Das ist rechtlich gesehen also ein völlig normales Vorgehen.
Was meinen denn die (Hobby?)-Juristen dazu???


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

anonymer "tarifkontrollierer" schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist im Telekommunikationswesen nichts außergewöhnliches, mit einer einzigen Einwahl, ein Dauerschuldverhältnis ("Club", "Abo", etc.) einzugehen.


Wie oft soll dieser Blödsinn eigentlich noch wiederholt werden? Getretener Quark wird breit nicht stark.
Man bekommt  den Eindruck, dass hier  ein" Agent Provocateur" am Werk ist, 
der die Leser verunsichern soll/will 

cp

PS: bezeichnend, was ihm spontan als "Leistung" einfällt.... 


			
				anonymer "tarifkontrollierer" schrieb:
			
		

> "schicke 'Furz' an xxxxx"


----------



## dvill (31 Oktober 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist im Telekommunikationswesen nichts außergewöhnliches, mit einer einzigen Einwahl, ein Dauerschuldverhältnis ("Club", "Abo", etc.) einzugehen.


Es ist auch nichts Außergewöhnliches, dass Missbrauch getrieben wird, Dialeregistrierungen zurückgenommen werden, Handyabo-Gebühren wegen Missbrauchs zurückgezahlt werden usw. usf..

Wir kennen auch diverse Versuche, hier durch sinnlose Verwirrpostings Unsicherheit verbreiten zu wollen. Bisher war das  erfolglos und wird in diesem Fall auch so bleiben. Das müsste schon irgendwie geschickter laufen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 November 2005)

> Was meinen denn die (Hobby?)-Juristen dazu???



Dass sie hier keinerlei individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten wollen, meinen sie.

Im Übrigen wird es hier demnächst eine - so hoffe ich - lesenswerte Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Abläufe geben. Samt Tipps für Betroffene. Nachschieben werden wir dann eine qualifizierte Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur. Deren Juristen knobeln bereits, wie uns mitgeteilt wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Ich denke "tarifkontrollierer" hat mit seinem Beitrag nicht ganz Unrecht.
Freilich muss man überlegen wie man am Besten gegen solche Firmen vorgeht. 
Aber es nützt doch nichts, wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig steif und fest einreden, dass wir nichts zu befürchten hätten. Ich denke mir halt, dass die Leute von avanio auch nicht ganz blöd sind und ihr "Geschäftsmodell" einigermäßen juristisch wasserdicht gestaltet haben.
Und es muss doch wohl erlaubt sein auf diverse Prozessrisiken hinzuweisen ohne dass man gleich als versteckter avanio Mitarbeiter verdächtigt wird  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Hmm, "wasserdichte Geschäftsmodelle"? Als Stammleser haben ich mir da meine ganz  eigene  Meinung gebildet. Ohne hier natürlich irgendeinen Zusammenhang herstellen zu wollen. Nur ganz generell...


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und es muss doch wohl erlaubt sein auf diverse Prozessrisiken hinzuweisen ohne dass man gleich als versteckter avanio Mitarbeiter verdächtigt wird  :roll:


Auf Risiken hinweisen, geht in Ordnung. Aber, wenn manche meinen nexnet habe die besseren Rechtsanwälte, da kann ich nur berichten, da ist keiner aufgetreten in meinem Fall und das Unternehmen hatte auf die negative Feststellungsklage die Erwiderungsfrist schlicht verballert. Also bange machen, gilt nicht. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Zweifel? siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164


----------



## Greenhorn (1 November 2005)

Das sind mir entschieden zu viele "Gäste" hier. Sowas macht das hier etwas unübersichtlich. Wenn schon Gast, dann bitte bitte vielleicht unter einem eigenem Benutzernamen, damit man euch alle noch unterscheiden kann ... 

Und "wasserdichte Geschäftsmodelle" ?!?!? Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Geschäftsmodell "wasserdicht" ist, bei dem ich Mitglied in einem "Club" werden kann, der bei einem angeblichen "Vertragsabschluss" schlicht noch nicht vorhanden war. Das ist einfach krank!!!


----------



## dvill (1 November 2005)

tarifkontrollierer-fan oder er selbst schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ihr "Geschäftsmodell" einigermäßen juristisch wasserdicht gestaltet haben.


Die Erfahrungswerte hier im Forum sind anders. Geschäftsmodelle, die hier zu massiven Beschwerden führen, waren fast immer unkorrekt. Ob wir jetzt eine Ausnahme hiervon erleben, wissen wir noch nicht.

Die Hin- und Herschieberei der angeblichen Zuständigkeit zwischen zwei Geschäftspartnern spricht eher für nicht so ganz geklärte Abläufe.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (1 November 2005)

*Keine Angst vor avanio!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Freilich muss man überlegen wie man am Besten gegen solche Firmen vorgeht.
> Aber es nützt doch nichts, wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig steif und fest einreden, dass wir nichts zu befürchten hätten. Ich denke mir halt, dass die Leute von avanio auch nicht ganz blöd sind und ihr "Geschäftsmodell" einigermäßen juristisch wasserdicht gestaltet haben.


Wer tatsächlich noch unsicher ist, ob er durch eine Einwahl über einen LCR-Router ein Dauerschuldverhältnis mit avanio geschlossen hat: Ein Anruf bei der Verbraucherzentrale NRW (sind am Fall bereits dran) oder der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen dürfte beruhigen. 

Die Grundgebühren-Geschäftsidee funktioniert nicht dadurch, dass die AGBs wasserdicht sind, sondern dadurch, dass ein großer Teil der Betroffenen die Grundgebühr zunächst nicht bemerkt und sich später mit einer "ordentlichen Kündigung" zufrieden gibt oder weiterhin "Kunde" "bleibt", um rechtliche Auseinandersetzungen zu vermeiden. 

Die angeblich vor August geltenden AGBs, in denen die "zunächst kostenlose und ab August grundgebührpflichtige Mitgliedschaft" geregelt sein soll, sind nicht mehr auffindbar. Weder werden die AGBs von avanio oder callando zur Verfügung gestellt (trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung per email, Einschreiben, Fax und Telefon) (Telefon nur callando...). Im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur waren solche AGBs nach Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur vor August überhaupt nicht veröffentlicht (zu den formellen Folgen weiter oben) und der Cache von Google und anderen Suchmaschinen ist insoweit (wieder) leer. Wenn hier ein sauberes Geschäftsmodell oder wenigstens ein halbwegs wasserdichtes Vertragswerk vorliegen würde, müsste mit den AGBs kein Versteckspiel getrieben werden...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und es muss doch wohl erlaubt sein auf diverse Prozessrisiken hinzuweisen ohne dass man gleich als versteckter avanio Mitarbeiter verdächtigt wird  :roll:


Wer hat denn auf "diverse Prozessrisiken" hingewiesen? Für mich hat das eher so ausgesehen, als sollten "diverse Prozessängste" geschürt werden! Wer erstmal unter Vorbehalt zahlen und abwarten möchte, ob vielleicht andere Geschädigte einen Prozess gewinnen: Es wird möglicherweise keine zivilgerichtliche Auseinandersetzung geben. Durch das beachtliche Medieninteresse und den Multiplikatoreffekt der sehr engagierten Foren wäre ein verlorener Prozess für avanio ein erheblich größeres Risiko als für den einzelnen Geschädigten. 

Und wer wirklich so viel Angst vor einem eigenen Prozess hat und sich trotzdem ärgert: Selbst wenn man brav bezahlt, kann man eine Strafanzeige bei der am Geschädigten-Wohnsitz zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten. Wenn man nur wahrheitsgemäße Angaben macht, kann sich die Anzeigeerstattung nicht negativ für den Anzeigeerstatter auswirken.


----------



## rolf76 (1 November 2005)

*Zusammenfassung*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen wird es hier demnächst eine - so hoffe ich - lesenswerte Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Abläufe geben. Samt Tipps für Betroffene. Nachschieben werden wir dann eine qualifizierte Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur. Deren Juristen knobeln bereits, wie uns mitgeteilt wurde.



Eine Zusammenfassung wäre wirklich vonnöten!


----------



## lp900 (1 November 2005)

*Avanio*

Dann zahl doch, vermeide weitere Beiträge im Forum, damit nicht jeder merkt, wie tief der Kupferbolzen hängt.

Manche Beiträge sind wirklich unerträglich, weil von mangelndem Sachverstand geprägt. 



			
				tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, unsere Aussichten im Falle einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung werden nicht so gut sein, wie einige hier das vermuten lassen.
> Es ist im Telekommunikationswesen nichts außergewöhnliches, mit einer einzigen Einwahl, ein Dauerschuldverhältnis ("Club", "Abo", etc.) einzugehen.
> Denkt doch nur mal an die zahlreichen Möglichkeiten im Handy-Bereich, also Klingeltöne, Logos etc. im Abo (z. B. "... im J*mba-Sparabo", "schicke 'Furz' an xxxxx", usw.). Viele fallen immer wieder auf solche Werbespots rein und merken nicht, dass sie ein Abo abgeschlossen haben. Das ist rechtlich gesehen also ein völlig normales Vorgehen.
> Was meinen denn die (Hobby?)-Juristen dazu???


----------



## drboe (1 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Was meinen denn die (Hobby?)-Juristen dazu???
> 
> 
> 
> Dass sie hier keinerlei individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten wollen, meinen sie.


Die Auseinandersetzung mit der Frage, ob man vermittels einer Einwahl beim ISP ein Dauerschuldverhältnis eingehen kann, ist keine individuelle Rechtsberatung. Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz ist antiquiert und in der Entstehung anrüchig. Die Diskussion juristischer Fragestellungen verbietet es jedoch keineswegs. 

Was die als Beispiel angesprochenen Fälle angeblicher Dauerschuldverhältnisse angeht (Jamba und Co.), so ist bisher m. E. vor allem der Aspekt diskutiert worden, dass Kinder solche Verträge nicht abschliessen können. Das liegt an der Zielgruppe, die diese Anbieter ja sehr gezielt bewerben. Es ist fraglich, ob das Geschäftsmodell den Erfolg gehabt hätte, wäre Eltern mehrheitlich bekannt, dass entsprechende Vereinbarungen schwebend unwirksam sind. Ob in anderen Fällen die AGB des Anbieters tatsächlich rechtswirksame Grundlage einer Vertragsbeziehung werden können, wenn es lediglich eine Einwahl oder SMS gab, kann man vermutlich auch bezweifeln. Ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, warum beim Abschluss eines Vertrages für ein Dauerschuldverhältnis die Erleichterungen zur Einbeziehung der AGB gelten sollen, die im CbC-Bereich für jedes einzelne Gespräch gelten. Es ist aber denkbar, dass dies von Gerichten anders gesehen wird. Bislang gibt es dazu aber wohl keine Urteile.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

@ rolf76

Die Sach- und Rechtslage gut getroffen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

*Re: nexnet-Schreiben*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Tips für ein Schreiben an ein Inkassobüro, das eine unberechtigte Forderung über eine Grundgebühr geltend macht, habe ich hier gesehen:
> http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=ygmK



Habe festgestellt, dass ich sogar beide Briefe von da habe. Genau die habe ich losgeschickt.
Bei dem unübersichtlichen Thema, habe ich die Infoquellen halt verwechselt.
Wird ja nicht so schlimm sein   
Wichtig ist, dass denen das Handwerk gelegt wird


----------



## lp900 (1 November 2005)

*Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*

Auf mein Schreiben vom 22.10. an Nexnet:

„Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren, Ihre Kd.Nr. ……………..…………..
Werte Damen und Herren,
die im Betreff angegebene Forderung habe ich gegenüber der Fa. Callando durch Widerspruch bestritten. Die Fa. Callando hat die von mir geforderten Nachweise nach § 16 TKV noch nicht vorgelegt. Bis zum Eingang dieser Unterlagen mache ich von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht (§ 273 BGB) Gebrauch.
Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, daß ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen keinerlei Mahn- oder Inkassokosten übernehmen kann.
Mit verbindlicher Empfehlung“

bekam ich heute die folgende Antwort:

„Sehr geehrte.   ……………………                               Berlin, 27. Oktober 2005 
vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 22. Oktober 2005.
Die Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens erfolgt durch die NEXNET GmbH, da wir als neutrales Abrechnungshaus für verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, u. a. die Callando Telecom GmbH das Forderungsmanagement übernommen haben.

Unabhängig von Ihrer Rechnungsreklamation bei der callando Telecom GmbH befinden sie sich gegenüber der NEXNET GmbH in der Zahlungspflicht. Es besteht keine Veranlassung, das Mahnverfahren auszusetzen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Unterschriftsaufdruck
Ihr Customer Service Team
Der NEXNET GmbH“


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Na toll, wieder so ein Textbausteinsalat (wie er erwartet wurde). Bin gespannt, ob/wann ich auch in den Genuss eines (Mahn-)Schreibens von NexNet komme. Meine Reaktion darauf wird nicht anders als die deine sein.


----------



## karacho (1 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf mein Schreiben vom 22.10. an Nexnet:
> 
> „Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren, Ihre Kd.Nr. ……………..…………..
> Werte Damen und Herren,
> ...



So hab mich jetzt angemeldet.

Dasselbe bekam ich auch von NN und dann folgte die zweite Mahnung mit jetzt eben 9,22€


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

Nexnet ist unbelehrbar:


> Die Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens erfolgt durch die NEXNET GmbH, da wir als neutrales Abrechnungshaus für verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, u. a. die Callando Telecom GmbH das *Forderungsmanagement übernommen* haben.


Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass eine Forderung besteht.
Besteht keine Forderung, dann ist das völliger Unfug:


> Unabhängig von Ihrer Rechnungsreklamation bei der callando Telecom GmbH *befinden sie sich gegenüber der NEXNET GmbH in der Zahlungspflicht.*



Es kann nur dann eine Zahlungspflicht bestehen, wenn eine Forderung besteht.

Wenn ein Jura-Student im ersten Semester vergleichbares in einer Klausur aufschreibt, dann besteht für den Korrekturassistenten Lebensgefahr:
Er lacht sich zu Tode.

Allerdings ernster ist die Frage, ob nicht mit solchen völlig falschen Aussagen bereits ein versuchter Betrug vorliegt.


----------



## rolf76 (1 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio, Callando, Nexnet*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens erfolgt durch die NEXNET GmbH, da wir als neutrales Abrechnungshaus für verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, u. a. die Callando Telecom GmbH das Forderungsmanagement übernommen haben....Unabhängig von Ihrer Rechnungsreklamation bei der callando Telecom GmbH befinden sie sich gegenüber der NEXNET GmbH in der Zahlungspflicht."


Reine Einschüchterungs- und Verwirrtaktik. Meine Meinung zu den Einwendungen gegenüber demjenigen, der eine eigene oder fremde Forderung einzieht, habe ich weiter oben dargelegt und  nochmal erklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nexnet ist unbelehrbar:
> 
> 
> > Die Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens erfolgt durch die NEXNET GmbH, da wir als neutrales Abrechnungshaus für verschiedene Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, u. a. die Callando Telecom GmbH das *Forderungsmanagement übernommen* haben.
> ...



Und genau deshalb werde ich dieses Antwortverwalten von NexNet in einer Strafanzeige gegen Avanio/Callando mit beschreiben, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft nötigenfalls ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

Beamer schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau deshalb werde ich dieses Antwortverwalten von NexNet in einer Strafanzeige gegen Avanio/Callando mit beschreiben, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft nötigenfalls ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen kann.


Stelle anheim zu beantragen, 
Vorgang des AG Wedding beizuziehen. Denn bereits vor drei Jahren hat sie solche rechtlich völlig falschen Erklärungen verbreitet.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Was meinen denn die (Hobby?)-Juristen dazu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke schön, sascha! Eine Meinung von anderen Forenteilnehmern zu erfragen, wird als (unerlaubte) Anfrage nach "individueller Rechtsberatung" gerügt. Als was hat man denn "Tipps für Betroffene" zu qualifizieren???

PS: nicht ärgern, sascha... löschen kostet dich ja nur einen Mausklick...


----------



## Catman (1 November 2005)

Moin Moin zusammen,

als ebenfalls Geschädigter bin ich froh, hier im Forum eine Menge Antworten und Lösungsansätze bekommen zu haben. Den Einziehungsauftrag bei de Telekom habe ich vor einer Woche widerrufen und warte jetzt, ob ich irgendwann Post aus Berlin bekomme.

Bei dem ganzen Hin und Her und der großen "Verwirrung" frage ich mich (und das werden sich auch andere fragen), wie hängen sie denn nun alle zusammen?
Ist jetzt Nexnet ein Abkömmling von Callando oder umgekehrt? Oder warum ist der Geschäftsführer von avanio ein Schweizer? Sind die Geschäftsführer bzw. Anwälte auch die Besitzer der GmbH & Co. KG's oder wem gehören die Läden eigentlich? Und warum taucht bei den WHOIS-Abfragen immer wieder der Ort Seligenstadt auf? Soll das heissen, dass man uns absichtlich in die große Verwirrung treiben will, bis die ganzen Gelder sicher über die Grenze sind?

Mich können die 3 dubiosen Institutionen gelinde gesagt "am Ende meines Rückgrats wie eine Briefmarke behandeln" (hoffe, die Mods zensieren nicht gleich), von mir kriegen die nix!

Gruß Catman


----------



## Hochsauerländer (1 November 2005)

Nee, Nexnet ist nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit Callando. Die machen halt nur das "Forderungsmanagement" (sprich: Rechnung schreiben) für Callando und andere (z.B. dtms).

Zum verwandtschaftlichen Verhältnis Callando/avanio kann ich leider nichts sagen.
______________
Hochsauerländer


P.S. (vielleicht ein bisschen OT)
Lasst mich mal spekulieren, ob die "Nexnette Mahnkette"   noch passt. Ist zwar schon ´ne Weile her und betifft auch nicht Callando aber trotzdem, weils so schön war:

1. Nexnet Rechnung
   1.1 erste Mahnung
   1.2 zweite Mahnung
   1.3 dritte Mahnung unter Androhung der Abgabe an:
2. Intrum j.
    2.1 erste Mahnung
    2.2 zweite Mahnung
    2.3 dritte Mahnung unter Androhung der Abgabe an:
3. Ax(t)mann
    2.1 erste Mahnung
    2.2 zweite Mahnung mit der Drohung jetzt gehts vor Gericht
4. Mahnbescheid AG Hüenfeld (Widerspruch erforderlich)
5. Intrum j. mit der Bitte, doch wenigstens die Hälfte zu zahlen
6. Nichts mehr.

Irgendwann verliert man garantiert den Überblick, wer sich jetzt gerade mal der Forderung berühmt oder wer gerade wessen Auftraggeber ist. Außerdem entbehren die Forderungen während der ganzen Zeit jeglicher Nachweise, egal wie oft man darum gebeten hat.

Dies soll keine Aufforderung sein, dass Ganze "auszusitzen". Ist nur eine Spekulation, wie es laufen könnte (und bei mir vor einiger Zeit gelaufen ist).


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die ein festes Schema haben und es ist wohl auch müßig, darüber zu diskutieren. Bei mir war's bisher:

1. Telefonrechnung
1.1 erste Mahnung
1.2 zweite Mahnung 
1.3 Anruf
seit dem nix mehr ... 

Allerdings scheint der Magenta-Riese durch die ganzen Rechnungsstornierungen  und Gutschriftzurückweisungen jetzt etwas durcheinander gekommen zu sein: 
Ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen (von der Telekom, nicht vom nexnet!), wonach noch ca 30 € ausstehen würden. Ein Anruf brachte dann auch nicht mehr Klarheit, außer, dass der Fehlbetrag im Gegenteil ein Guthaben sein könnte (!!!), aber Genaueres könnten die im Moment nicht sagen ...


----------



## Greenhorn (1 November 2005)

Das obrige Posting stammte übrigens von mir, sorry. (bin zwischendurch mal aus der Verbindung rausgeflogen und hab nicht gemerkt, dass ich nicht mehr angemeldet war).


----------



## Hochsauerländer (1 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass die ein festes Schema haben und es ist wohl auch müßig, darüber zu diskutieren.


Nicht Schema, sondern "Instanzenweg". Aber lass mal gut sein, war eh´ OT.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings scheint der Magenta-Riese durch die ganzen Rechnungsstornierungen  und Gutschriftzurückweisungen jetzt etwas durcheinander gekommen zu sein:
> Ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen (von der Telekom, nicht vom nexnet!), wonach noch ca 30 € ausstehen würden. Ein Anruf brachte dann auch nicht mehr Klarheit, außer, dass der Fehlbetrag im Gegenteil ein Guthaben sein könnte (!!!), aber Genaueres könnten die im Moment nicht sagen ...



Der Rosa Riese ist immer ein wenig durcheinander, wenn etwas nicht 100%ig nach Plan läuft. Dass sind aber nur Nebenwirkungen, die sich aufklären lassen. Trotzdem nervt das natürlich.

______________
Hochsauerländer


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hochsauerländer schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst mich mal spekulieren, ob die "Nexnette Mahnkette"   noch passt.
> [...]
> Dies soll keine Aufforderung sein, dass Ganze "auszusitzen". Ist nur eine Spekulation, wie es laufen könnte (und bei mir vor einiger Zeit gelaufen ist).


Sag' mal, Hochsauerländer, das ganze muss sich ja wohl mindestens über ein halbes Jahr hingezogen haben, wenn nicht sogar länger. Hast du auf jedes dieser Schreiben auch geantwortet, oder hast du sie einfach ignoriert? Wär' für mich (und andere) schon mal interessant zu wissen. Und wie hoch war denn die ursprüngliche Forderung?


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

tarifcontrolator schrieb:
			
		

> Sag' mal, Hochsauerländer, das ganze muss sich ja wohl mindestens über ein halbes Jahr hingezogen haben, wenn nicht sogar länger. Hast du auf jedes dieser Schreiben auch geantwortet, oder hast du sie einfach ignoriert? Wär' für mich (und andere) schon mal interessant zu wissen. Und wie hoch war denn die ursprüngliche Forderung?


... Und wann und wo war das denn genau und wie heißt Du eigentlich und welche Telefon- oder Kundennummer hattest Du denn damals? 

Wär doch schon mal interessant für ihn und andere, welcher ehemalige Kunde hier so brisante Abläufe öffentlich macht... :holy:


----------



## Catman (2 November 2005)

*Die Geldfrage*

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege:

Wenn ich mal von einer geschätzten Zahl von ca. 60.000 SmartSurfer Usern ausgehe, von denen die Hälfte (also ca. 30.000) gar nicht gemerkt hat, dass sie "Mitglieder" sind, fließen also jeden Monat mindestens ca. *135.000 EUR* in die Kassen von avanio (oder sollte ich sagen callando?).
Das  heisst aber auch, dass der Staat jeden Monat ca. *21.600 EUR* Märchensteuer an der Sache verdient; bei einer künftigen Merkelsteuer von 20% wären es dann schon 27.000 EUR p. M.
Ist das der Grund, warum sich die offiziellen Stellen wie z.B. die BNA oder unsere "Volksvertreter" (ich darf mal kurz süffisant hüsteln)  :lol: so bedeckt mit Statements halten, weil der Staat sonst auf bequeme Mehreinnahmen zur Deckung von 35 Milliarden EUR Schulden verzichten muß?
Falls sich jetzt der "Verdacht des Betruges" tatsächlich in einen echten Betrug wandeln sollte, hat doch auch der Staat zu Unrecht Geld erhalten, muss man den jetzt auch wegen Geldwäsche verklagen?

Ich bin kein Jurist und habe nicht mal Abitur, sondern nur (hoffentlich) gesunden Menschenverstand...

Gruß Catman


----------



## karacho (2 November 2005)

*Re: Die Geldfrage*

Oder zuviel Akte X gesehen  8)


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

Solche Überlegungen kommen zwar immer wieder auf, sind aber nicht sonderlich "lebensnah". Die Geldwäsche scheidet hier schon allein deshalb aus, da der Staat die Mehrwertsteuer über den automatisierten Umsatzfluss zwischen Telekommunikationsanbietern und Endkunden vereinnahmt.
Was jedoch die Position von Entscheidungsträgern betrifft, so dürfte die Zurückhaltung daran liegen, dass da noch niemand (wer auch?) ernsthaft dazu befragt wurde (von wem auch?) Politikern an sich würde ich von vornherein Inkompetenz und Ahnungslosigkeit bei der Bewertung von solchen Sachfragen unterstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Oh, eine WELTVERSCHWÖRUNG !!!


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hallo,

bin nun auch wach geworden und hab, nachdem es im Bekanntenkreis „avanio-Einschläge“ gegeben hat, mal meine Telekom-Rechnungen geprüft und siehe da…..

Ich hab bereits in der September Rechnung einen Betrag von 9,38 €!!! Oktober und November dann die üblichen 4,50 €. 

Hab mich jetzt schon nen ganzes Weilchen durch die Foren geklickt hab aber noch keinen Artikel gefunden bei dem jemand die Rechnung bezahlt hat und seine weitere Vorgehensweise beschreibt.

Gibt es überhaupt die theoretische Möglichkeit das Geld zurückzufordern? Welche Rolle spielt dabei die Telekom? Oder hab ich Pech und seh zu das ich meine „Mitgliedschaft“ bei avanio kündige? 
Meine letzte und Einzige Einwahl mit Avanio war übrigens Mitte Juli.
Güße


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

Kalando schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rolle spielt dabei die Telekom?


Die sind Dein Netzanbieter und stellen die Rechnung für alle Gespräche, die über Deinen Anschluss laufen, auch die der "anderen Anbieter". Nach der Rechnung der T-Com kann man der strittigen Einzelposition lapidar, telefonisch widersprechen (Einwand setzen), bis die Lastschrift abgebucht wird. Das wäre eine Situation, für andere solltest du präzise Fragen stellen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Nexnet*

Mittlerweile habe ich die zweite Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten (9,22 €), obwohl nach der ersten Mahnung gleich Widerspruch eingelegt...

Soeben habe ich mal bei Nexnet angerufen, man sagte mir, Widersprüche auf Mahnungen seien rechtlich nicht möglich und blieben seitens Nexnet unbeachtet. Der Mahnlauf läuft deshalb weiter.
Ca. 14 Tage nach der zweiten Mahnung wird die Forderung dann an ein Inkassobüro abgegeben, welches sich dann mit mir in Verbindung setzt. Ich dachte eigentlich Nexnet sei das Inkassobüro ??? Man sagte mir, für die Callando Telecom übernimmt Nexnet nur das Mahnwesen.

Am Ende hat der Nexnet-Mitarbeiter noch einen "guten Tipp" für mich parat, ich möchte doch bitte umgehend zahlen um weiteren Ärger zu ersparen.

Na, besten Dank auch!

Ich werde auch weiterhin nicht zahlen. Die angebliche Gutschrift auf der T-Com-Rechnung war im November immer noch nicht drauf...


----------



## Revilok (2 November 2005)

*Re: Nexnet*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben habe ich mal bei Nexnet angerufen, man sagte mir, Widersprüche auf Mahnungen seien rechtlich nicht möglich und blieben seitens Nexnet unbeachtet.
> ...
> Ich werde auch weiterhin nicht zahlen. Die angebliche Gutschrift auf der T-Com-Rechnung war im November immer noch nicht drauf...



Einfach nur Kopfschüttel über Nexnet ...

Werde meine Rechnungen auch nicht zahlen (habe mich nach meinen Unterlagen nie über Avanio eingewählt (nur über Callando), aber trotzdem Avanio mit 4,50 drauf.

Daß da keine Gutschrift kommt, habe ich mir fast gedacht (ist auch etwas schwer aus der Karibik   )


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

*Re: Die Geldfrage*



			
				Catman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal von einer geschätzten Zahl von ca. 60.000 SmartSurfer Usern ausgehe, von denen die Hälfte (also ca. 30.000) gar nicht gemerkt hat, dass sie "Mitglieder" sind, fließen also jeden Monat mindestens ca. *135.000 EUR* in die Kassen von avanio (oder sollte ich sagen callando?).


Ich habe mir mal ein paar (nicht alle!) Downloadstatistiken angesehen:

*smartsurfer 3.0:*
Web.de : Keine Angaben.
Download-tipp.de: 442.574 Downloads
das-download-archiv.de: 49.111 Downloads
pc-welt.de: 15.713 Downloads
geizkragen.de: 6.288 Klicks zum Anbieter
download-archiv.at: 49.126 Downloads
wintotal.de: keine Angaben
freeware-download.com: 658 Downloads
internet-magazin.de: "Counter"(?): 4.908
freeware-tipp.de: 2.290 Download


*smartsurfer 3.1:*
Web.de : Keine Angaben.
freewarepage.de: 2.367 Downloads
zdnet  : keine Angaben
softonic.de:  1.144
soft-ware.net: 29.445
winload.de: 7.158 Downloads

Aus diesen Zahlen lässt sich jedoch nicht entnehmen, wer im Zeitraum Juni-August 2005 mit dem smartsurfer tatsächlich Verbindungen mit den "vanio"-Tarifen aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Reiner1 (2 November 2005)

Nach meiner Meinung unterstützt jeder, der bei so offensichtlich unberechtigten Forderungen zahlt das rechtlich und moralisch problematische System der betroffenen Firmen.

Natürlich ist der Zeit- und Geldaufwand ärgerlich und auch in meinem Fall oft höher als die eigentliche Forderung. Aber wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir künftig einfach aus Bequemlichkeit auch unberechtigte Forderungen einfach bezahlen? Für mich ist hier Widerstand einfach eine Bürgerpflicht. Dazu kommt, daß solche Geschäftspraktiken sich einfach daran orientieren, ob sie Erfolg - also Profit - bringen. 

Was Nexnet angeht, so habe ich nach der zweiten Mahnung und mehreren Versuchen meinserseits die Erkenntnis gewonnen, daß NN Argumenten gegenüber absolut nicht zugänglich ist. Das hatte ich nach den Erfahrungen von anderen zwar schon vermutet, aber manche Erfahrungen muß man eben selbst machen.

Auch wenn sich avanio jetzt aus meinen Telekomrechnungen anscheinend verabschiedet hat, ist von den versprochenen Gutschriften weit und breit nichts zu finden. Das stört mich zwar nicht weiter, da ich eh nichts bezahlt habe, was unbestritten wäre, bestärtkt mich aber in meinem Tun. Bei dem Gedanken, daß ich gegen avanio oder callando klagen müsste, um meine unberechtigt bezahlten Euros zurückzubekommen, wäre mir schon ein wenig flau im Magen. 

Da warte ich doch lieber auf die nächste Mahnung oder gerne auch auf den Mahnbescheid. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> für andere solltest du präzise Fragen stellen.



... nun. War eigentlich präzise. Ich wollt wissen, ob jemand den geforderten Betrag bezahlt hat (weil er den Posten Avanio auf der Rechnung übersehen hat- wie ich) und einen Versuch gestartet hat das Geld zurückzuholen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Re: Nexnet*

Am Ende hat der Nexnet-Mitarbeiter noch einen "guten Tipp" für mich parat, ich möchte doch bitte umgehend zahlen um weiteren Ärger zu ersparen.


Na der Tipp ist doch super: umgehend zahlen um weiteren Ärger zu ersparen.

Wem eigentlich? Nexnet?


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In dem Fall geht es nicht mehr, den Einwand zu setzen. Aber Du hast trotzdem noch ein paar Tage (wenn ich mich nicht töusche 4 Wochen) die Möglichkeit der Forderung des "anderen Anbieters" zu widersprechen. In dem Fall geht das dann nur schriftlich und man erhält eine Gutschrift mit der Folgerechnung. Danach kommt dann anscheinend Post, direkt von NexNet.
Sollte auch dieses Widerspruchszeit bei der T-Com verstrichen sein, dann kann man sich nur noch direkt an den Anbieter wenden - der Meinung bin ich zumindest. Wozu das allerdings führt kann man sich ja vorstellen, wenn man den Firmenwirrwar hier verfolgt.


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall geht es nicht mehr, den Einwand zu setzen. Aber Du hast trotzdem noch ein paar Tage (wenn ich mich nicht töusche 4 Wochen) die Möglichkeit der Forderung des "anderen Anbieters" zu widersprechen. In dem Fall geht das dann nur schriftlich und man erhält eine Gutschrift mit der Folgerechnung. Danach kommt dann anscheinend Post, direkt von NexNet.
> Sollte auch dieses Widerspruchszeit bei der T-Com verstrichen sein, dann kann man sich nur noch direkt an den Anbieter wenden - der Meinung bin ich zumindest.


Kann man nicht innerhalb von 6 Wochen eine Abbuchung über seine Bank rückgängig machen und (vielleicht schon vorher) den Rechnungsbetrag abzüglich avanio an die Dt. Telekom überweisen mit dem Hinweis "abzüglich callando (avanio Internetzugang)" und dem weiteren Hinweis, dass die Kosten für das Zurückholen der Abbuchung callando in Rechnung gestellt werden soll? Genau das habe ich nämlich vor, wenn meine zur Rückzahlung gesetzten Fristen (vermutlich ohne Rückzahlung) verstrichen sind.



			
				http://www.bafin.de/faq/zahlungsverkehr.htm#p11 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Was versteht man unter "Lastschriftverfahren"?
> 
> Die Kontoführung ist wesentlich bequemer geworden, seit sich das Lastschriftverfahren oder Bankeinzugsverfahren eingebürgert hat. Bei regelmäßig wiederkehrenden, jedoch unterschiedlich hohen Zahlungen kann der Kontoinhaber den Zahlungsempfänger schriftlich ermächtigen, einen fälligen Betrag von seinem Konto abzurufen. Beispiele sind Strom- und Telefonrechnungen. Ebenso werden Verpflichtungen in fester Höhe, wie Versicherungs- und Krankenkassenbeiträge, in dieses Verfahren einbezogen. Da der Schuldner als Beleg entweder die Lastschrift erhält oder zumindest eine Information auf seinem Kontoauszug findet, weiß er, für welche Leistung sein Konto wann und von wem belastet wurde.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht innerhalb von 6 Wochen eine Abbuchung über seine Bank rückgängig machen ...


Das ist zwar richtig, bringt aber u. U. unbeabsichtigte Probleme mit der T-Com nach sich. Dort nimmt man i. d. R. die Rücklastschrift persönlich und brummt der nächsten Rechnung 4 € Rücklastschriftgebühr auf. Also sollte man sich in solchen strittigen Fällen unbedingt zuerst mal mit der T-Com über die Abwicklung einigen.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht innerhalb von 6 Wochen eine Abbuchung über seine Bank rückgängig machen und (vielleicht schon vorher) den Rechnungsbetrag abzüglich avanio an die Dt. Telekom überweisen mit dem Hinweis "abzüglich callando (avanio Internetzugang)" und dem weiteren Hinweis, dass die Kosten für das Zurückholen der Abbuchung callando in Rechnung gestellt werden soll.



siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489
analoge Vorgehensweise wie  bei Dialern 

Rückbuchung innerhalb 6 Wochen grundsätzlich möglich, ggf. sogar länger 

cp

PS: 





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dort nimmt man i. d. R. die Rücklastschrift persönlich


seltsam und  ich dachte immer  in meinem naiven Kinderglauben dort würde 
professionell gearbeitet und nicht emotional...


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

die Lastschrift kann in der Regel bis sechs Wochen nach Zugang des Rechnungsabschlusses (dieser meist zum Quartalsende) widerrufen werden. Maßgeblich sind die AGB der Bank, also bitte nachlesen.

die Rücklastschrift betrifft natürlich auch die Forderungen der T-Com, bei denen man dann nach deren Bedingungen in Verzug gerät. Und die T-Com wird dann zu recht wegen der vom Kunden zu vertretenden Rücklastschrift ihre 5 Euro oder was berechnen.

Kostenmäßig sinnvoller erscheint mir da, der T-Com klare Anweisungen bezüglich der Verbuchung der eingezogenen Beträge zu machen. Das heißt, man weist die T-Com an, den Entgeltanteil für xy nicht auszukehren, sondern als Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto bei der T-Com zu verbuchen.

Ob das üblich ist und reibungslos funktioniert weiss ich nicht, mir fällt jedoch kein Grund ein, warum die T-Com die Buchungsanweisung eines Kunden ignorieren könnte oder dürfte.

alles Gute,

guterrat


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

Danke, guterrat - das war das, was ich auch zuvor schon meinte.

Und was das professionelle Arbeiten der T-Com betrifft, so bin ich davon überzeugt, wenngleich es regionale Unterschiede zu geben scheint. Nähere Erläuterungen dazu sind jedoch mühsig und die Diskussion sicher nichts wert.


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zwar richtig, bringt aber u. U. unbeabsichtigte Probleme mit der T-Com nach sich. Dort nimmt man i. d. R. die Rücklastschrift persönlich und brummt der nächsten Rechnung 4 € Rücklastschriftgebühr auf. Also sollte man sich in solchen strittigen Fällen unbedingt zuerst mal mit der T-Com über die Abwicklung einigen.



Wollte ich auf jeden Fall vorher abstimmen. Ein Mitarbeiter der Verbraucherzentrale NRW hat mir jedoch letzte Woche telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass _seiner Erfahrung nach_ die Dt. Telekom hierfür keine Kosten in Rechnung stelle.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> _seiner Erfahrung nach_


Eben, es gibt nicht nur regionale Unterschiede sondern auch abweichende persönliche Betreuung der Endkunden, kommt ganz auf die _Erfahrung_ des BO-Mitarbeiters an, der den Fall bearbeitet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Avanio*

Unter der im Avanio-Impressum angegebenen 0800-Rufnummer ("KEIN SUPPORT!") erreicht man doch jetzt tatsächlich einen Avanio-Mitarbeiter. Nach drei Mal Klingeln ging ein Mann dran, meldete sich mit Avanio ...  - keine Bandansage, Warteschleife oder ähnliches.

Ich habe mal nachgefragt wie ist mit der Erstattung aussieht, ob die wirklich kommt und wann...  Er meinte, dass die Gutschrift im Normalfall auf der übernächsten Rechnung stehen müsste. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, soll ich mich doch nochmal bei ihm melden.
Ich sprach ihn auf Nexnet an, er fing an mit lachen und "verkneift sich jetzt mal jeglichen Kommentar".
Auf die Vorgehensweise zwischen Callando und Nexnet habe er keinen Einfluss.

Ich habe dann nochmal nachgefragt wo ich rausgekommen bin, er meinte in Dresden, das sei der Firmensitz, bereits seit August. Der Service sei nie in Wiesbaden gewesen, die Medien würden ja nur Blödsinn berichten...

Ich weiß nicht was ich von der ganzen Sache nun halten soll ...


Übrigens, auch Nexnet ist über eine 0800-Nummer erreichbar, zu finden ist diese z.B. im 0180-Telefonbuch von ...ww.tk-anbieter.de


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte, dass die Gutschrift im Normalfall auf der übernächsten Rechnung stehen müsste. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, soll ich mich doch nochmal bei ihm melden.


Dann wird ja alles gut...



			
				Guterrat schrieb:
			
		

> die Rücklastschrift betrifft natürlich auch die Forderungen der T-Com, bei denen man dann nach deren Bedingungen in Verzug gerät. Und die T-Com wird dann zu recht wegen der vom Kunden zu vertretenden Rücklastschrift ihre 5 Euro oder was berechnen.
> 
> Kostenmäßig sinnvoller erscheint mir da, der T-Com klare Anweisungen bezüglich der Verbuchung der eingezogenen Beträge zu machen. Das heißt, man weist die T-Com an, den Entgeltanteil für xy nicht auszukehren, sondern als Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto bei der T-Com zu verbuchen.



Ich vermute, dass die Telekom den bereits vor einigen Wochen abgebuchten Betrag bereits an callando ausgekehrt hat. 

Dann schicke *ich* eben meinen ersten Mahnbescheid an avanio (Wie aufregend!). Dann brauche ich auch nicht diese ganzen nexnet-Mahnungen und Mahnungen der danach offenbar aktiv werdenden Inkassounternehmen und Anwälte über mich ergehen lassen, bevor eine gerichtliche Klärung in Sicht kommt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dann nochmal nachgefragt wo ich rausgekommen bin, er meinte in Dresden,
> das sei der Firmensitz, bereits seit August. Der Service sei nie in Wiesbaden gewesen, die Medien würden ja nur Blödsinn berichten...


Ob das stimmt, was der anonyme Poster berichtet sei dahingestellt, auf jeden Fall hat 
keins der Medien berichtet , dass in Wiesbaden der "Service" säße , sondern lediglich, dass das
 Abrechnungsprocedere  bei Callando in Wiesbaden stattfände (laut eigener Aussage Avanio)  
Der "Mitarbeiter" sollte mal genauer lesen und zuschauen, falls er  überhaupt was weiß oder wissen will...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

wie kann man nur wegen 4.50 € so einen rummel veranstalten??? habt ihr alle nichts besseres zu tun? auserdem stehts doch in den AGBs von avanio ganz klar drin! versehentlich mit dem korrekten benutzernamen und passwort eingewält? wollt ihr demnächst auch noch erzählen ihr hättet euch  versehentlich illegal mp3's runtergeladen?


----------



## rolf76 (2 November 2005)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man nur wegen 4.50 € so einen rummel veranstalten??? habt ihr alle nichts besseres zu tun? auserdem stehts doch in den AGBs von avanio ganz klar drin! versehentlich mit dem korrekten benutzernamen und passwort eingewält? wollt ihr demnächst auch noch erzählen ihr hättet euch  versehentlich illegal mp3's runtergeladen?


Danke und tschüß! Klasse Beitrag, voller Durchblick!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2005)

@rolf76

diese (wahrscheinlich bezahlten) Störversuche von "Anonymen"  werden immer wieder auftauchen 
da gibt es ein probates Mittel gegen: "Nicht mal ignorieren" 

cp


----------



## GammaRay (2 November 2005)

Ich will noch kurz zwei Punkte in der Argumentation gegen avanio aufgreifen, die noch nicht ausdiskutiert sind:

1.) Gab es auch Probleme mit der Erkennung des Einwahl-Logins mit einem über die gleiche Einwahlnummer abgewickelten Tarif von Callando (aktiv1)
siehe quelle:w.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18489/0

Der Beweis, die Einwahlnummer wurde mit den erforderlichen Benutzerdaten willentlich zum Zwecke eines Vertragsabschlusses genutzt, wird schwierig werden-man könnte sich ja auch mit anderen Benutzerdaten eingewählt haben und Opfer einer Fehlzuordnung sein.

2.) Die manuelle Einpflegung der Grundgebühr als einminütiges Telefongespräch zerstört den Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit einer automatischen Erfassung der Gebühren-avanio hat also die Beweispflicht bei allen Posten im EVN.

Gibt es Meinungen dazu im Forum?

G.


----------



## Revilok (2 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Mitarbeiter der Verbraucherzentrale NRW hat mir jedoch letzte Woche telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass _seiner Erfahrung nach_ die Dt. Telekom hierfür keine Kosten in Rechnung stelle.



Bei mir wurde der Betrag durch das Lastschriftverfahren automatisch abgebucht. Habe dann die Lastschrift zurücknehmen lassen (geht bei meiner Sparkasse auch online 6 Wochen ab Buchungsdatum - siehe dazu auch hier: http://www.zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de/lastschriftrueck.html) und den richtigen Betrag mit dem Zusatz "außer Callando/Avanio" überwiesen.
Habe darüber Callando und die Telekom informiert. Bekam dann aber trotzdem Mahnung der Telekom (Mahnkosten 1 €, Kosten für Rücklastschrift: 3,95 €). Die Mahnkosten wurden mir durch Telefonat mit Telekom erlassen.
Letzte Woche rief mich dann ein Mitarbeiter der Telekom an, daß mir auch die 3,95 € zurückerstattet werden und was mit den 4 ct. passieren soll, die ich zuviel überwiesen hätte (waren aber die Verbindungsentgelte für Callando Call-by-Call (Nicht (!) Internet-by-Call). Sagte ihm, daß er die an callando weiterleiten soll (wenn das nicht wieder für zusätzliche Probleme sorgt).


----------



## Reiner1 (2 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will noch kurz zwei Punkte in der Argumentation gegen avanio aufgreifen, die noch nicht ausdiskutiert sind:
> 
> 1.) Gab es auch Probleme mit der Erkennung des Einwahl-Logins mit einem über die gleiche Einwahlnummer abgewickelten Tarif von Callando (aktiv1)
> siehe quelle:w.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/18489/0
> ...



Ich bin ja sowohl von avanio als auch von der falschen Zuordnung bei callando mit aktiv1 betroffen.
Dabei wundert mich, daß eine Nutzungszeit, bei der ich im August den Tarif aktiv1 genutzt habe im EVN nicht auftaucht. Ich habe dort nur einen Eintrag, der auch mit dem Smartsurfer übereinstimmt. Ein Mitarbeiter von callando, den ich damit konfrontierte meinte nur, ich solle mich doch freuen, wenn die Rechnung somit günstiger ausfällt...
Selbst die Möglichkeit, daß man diese Nutzungszeit avanio zugerechnet haben könnte, fällt ja flach, denn dann müsste ja ein entsprechender Eintrag im EVN vorhanden sein. So viel also nur zur Verlässlichkeit der Eintragungen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

habe vergessen euch mitzuteilen, dass ich am Montag mit einer Mitarbeiterin von NN telefoniert habe. Die war ja echt drauf ohne Pause hat die geredet und meinte, dass das Mahnverfahren nicht gestoppt werde und ich zahlen muss. WAS hab ich gemacht? "wenn auch ne zweite Mahnung kommt, werde ich nicht zahlen! mit A/C  hatte ich  [...] nix zu tun [...] dann soll doch diese ganze Sache vor Gericht gehen und endlich mal geklärt werden ..."


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

nicht gemacht; gesagt mein ich natürlich


----------



## lp900 (3 November 2005)

*Avanio*

Schw...kopf! kann wegen mir auch editiert werden.

Dieser "GAST" kann mir mal seine Adresse geben, ich will ihm für die nächsten Jahre eine Rechnung schicken. Durch seinen Beitrag ist er einen Vertrag mit mir eingegangen.



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man nur wegen 4.50 € so einen rummel veranstalten??? habt ihr alle nichts besseres zu tun? auserdem stehts doch in den AGBs von avanio ganz klar drin! versehentlich mit dem korrekten benutzernamen und passwort eingewält? wollt ihr demnächst auch noch erzählen ihr hättet euch  versehentlich illegal mp3's runtergeladen?


----------



## Bento (3 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser "GAST" kann mir mal seine Adresse geben, ich will ihm für die nächsten Jahre eine Rechnung schicken. Durch seinen Beitrag ist er einen Vertrag mit mir eingegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, wir alle senden ihm dann ne Rechnung über 4,50 Euro zu. Die wird er dann ja bezahlen, weil es sich ja nicht lohnt, für solch einen geringen Betrag Theater zu machen.

Sind ja nur peanuts... oder bei über 3000 Usern hier sind es für ihn ja auch nur knapp 15.000 Euro pro Monat für ihn....


----------



## stieglitz (3 November 2005)

Wenn wirs grad von Trollen haben, hier ein netter Link zum Thema:
http://www.dontfeedthetroll.de/index.html


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2005)

es wäre wirklich sinnvoller anonymes Störfeuer zu ignorieren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125071#125071 
ob nun  aufgeregte oder lustige Reaktion, damit erreichen die Stänkerer genau ihr Ziel, den bereits überlangen Thread 
noch länger und damit schwerer zu überblicken zu können. Ist das so schwer so einen Mist einfach zu ignorieren?
Kläffende Köter auf der Strasse werden doch auch ignoriert. 

cp


----------



## tatte (3 November 2005)

*Mich hat es auch erwischt*

Hallo Leute, meinen Dank erstmal, an alle die sich hier im Forum an dem Thema Avanio beteiligen, es ist trotz allem ein gutes Gefühl nicht alleine mit dieser Angelegenheit da zu stehen.

Gibts eigentlich schon jemanden, der schon eine Reaktion bekommen hat, nach dem er auf die zweite Mahnung auch nicht reagiert hat?


----------



## Bento (3 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre wirklich sinnvoller anonymes Störfeuer zu ignorieren
> ob nun  aufgeregte oder lustige Reaktion, Ist das so schwer so einen Mist einfach zu ignorieren?





			
				Bento schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja nur peanuts... oder bei über 3000 Usern hier sind es für ihn ja auch nur knapp 15.000 Euro pro Monat für ihn....



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber mir ist es auch darauf angekommen, mal klarzustellen, wie schnell auch aus 4,50 Euro große Beträge entstehen und jeder mit seinem Widerstand dazu beitragen kann, das keiner mit unberechtigten Forderungen allzu Reich wird.


----------



## rolf76 (3 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beweis, die Einwahlnummer wurde mit den erforderlichen Benutzerdaten willentlich zum Zwecke eines Vertragsabschlusses genutzt, wird schwierig werden-man könnte sich ja auch mit anderen Benutzerdaten eingewählt haben und Opfer einer Fehlzuordnung sein.
> 
> 2.) Die manuelle Einpflegung der Grundgebühr als einminütiges Telefongespräch zerstört den Anscheinsbeweis der Richtigkeit einer automatischen Erfassung der Gebühren-avanio hat also die Beweispflicht bei allen Posten im EVN.


Hat jemand einen Überblick über die Problematik des Anscheinsbeweises von technischen Aufzeichnungen? Ich habe da noch Nachholbedarf!

Aus dem Bauch heraus: Könnte avanio neben dem EVN nicht noch weitere Aufzeichnungen vorlegen, auf denen die verwendeten Benutzerdaten für die Einwahl über  0193 51515 erkennbar sind? Zerstört die manuelle Einspeisung einer Monatsgebühr tatsächlich den Anscheinsbeweis _der übrigen Verbindungsdaten_? Kann man irgendwie nachvollziehen, ob es sich um technisch erfasste oder manuelle eingegebene Daten handelt? Oder wird durch die zusätzlich erfolgte oder generelle Möglichkeit einer manuellen Eingabe von Verbindungsdaten dem Anschein für die richtige Erfassung automatisch aufgezeichneter Tarifeinheiten der Boden entzogen?

Der *Ansatz gegenüber avanio* wäre dann zu bestreiten, dass überhaupt eine Einwahl über den von avanio genannten gebührenpflichtigen Tarif erfolgt ist. Avanio müsste dann eine Aufzeichnung vorlegen, aus der - anders als beim EVN - nicht nur die Einwahlnummer, sondern auch die verwendeten Benutzerdaten (zur Tarifzuordnung) hervorgehen. Einer solchen Aufzeichnung würde man dann entgegenhalten, dass für sie aufgrund der generellen Möglichkeit manueller Eingaben kein Anschein der Richtigkeit spricht. 
(Gegen einen Anscheinsbeweis von Logfiles (jedenfalls für das Traffic-Volumen) hat sich das OLG Düsseldorf 2003 ausgesprochen, was aber Widerspruch gefunden hat. Außerdem dürfte der Grundansatz einer "noch jungen Branche" mittlerweile nicht mehr gelten...)

War das Dein Gedankengang, GammaRay?


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Hat jemand einen Überblick über die Problematik des Anscheinsbeweises von technischen Aufzeichnungen? Ich habe da noch Nachholbedarf!


Da gehen jetzt zwei Begriffe völlig durcheinander:

Der *Anscheinsbeweis * wurde von den Gerichten akzeptiert, als Telefonieren noch handgemacht war.
Weil in alter Zeit nur dann eine Verbindung zustandekam, wenn man mit den Fingern eine Wählscheibe drehte, folgerten die Gerichte daraus, dass durch den Nachweis einer Verbindung,  auch der Nachweis für für einen Vertragsschluss vorhanden war.

Die *technische Aufzeichnung * wurde benutzt, um den Nachweis einer Verbindung zu führen. Bitte bedenken, das war die Dokumentation einer Fernmelde*behörde*. Gab es Zweifel an deren Richtigkeit konnte und kann bis heute die Prüfung nach § 16 TKV verlangt werden.

Wenn man die Rechtsprechung der jüngeren Zeit auswertet, dann  sind die Gerichte nach den Erfahrungen mit sich automatisch einwählenden Dialern mehr und mehr von dem Anscheinsbeweis abgerückt, ohne dies aber so deutlich zu sagen.

Daraus folgt: 
Wer heute als Anbieter einen ordentlichen Telefonverbindungsvertrag nachweisen will, muss, wenn es zum Streit kommt, nachweisen, dass er die Verbindungen richtig und ordentlich dokumentieren kann, also über Verfahren verfügt, die die Verbindung technisch aufzeichnen und frei von Manipulationsmöglichkeiten ist.
Weiter muss er mit der Prüfung nach § 16 TKV nachweisen, dass keine Störung vorgelegen hat.
Wenn auf diese Weise nachgewisen ist, dass eine Verbindung von dem Netzteilnehmer und den Telefonverbindungsanbieter bestanden hat, wird heute die Frage spannend, wie sie zustandekam (früher wurde das nicht mehr gefragt).

TKV




			
				§ 16 Abs. 3 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflußt haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, daß die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind. Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.


----------



## rolf76 (3 November 2005)

*@alle Nichtjuristen: *Bisher wurde nur diskutiert, warum durch eine bloße Einwahl über einen least cost router zu den Tarifen von avanio kein Dauerschuldverhältnis mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr begründet worden sein kann.
Die weiteren Überlegungen sind jetzt, wie avanio den Nachweis erbringen kann, dass überhaupt eine Einwahl über die 0193 ... erfolgt ist und dass mit bestimmten Benutzerdaten ein bestimmter (der unter der gleichen Nummer erreichbaren) Tarife genutzt wurde.


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wer heute als Anbieter einen ordentlichen Telefonverbindungsvertrag nachweisen will, muss, wenn es zum Streit kommt, nachweisen, dass er die Verbindungen richtig und ordentlich dokumentieren kann, also über Verfahren verfügt, die die Verbindung technisch aufzeichnen und frei von Manipulationsmöglichkeiten ist.
> ...
> Wenn auf diese Weise nachgewiesen ist, dass eine Verbindung von dem Netzteilnehmer und dem Telefonverbindungsanbieter bestanden hat, wird heute die Frage spannend, wie sie zustandekam (früher wurde das nicht mehr gefragt).


Das Problem bei avanio ist doch aber, dass über ein und dieselbe Nummer verschiedene Tarife angewählt werden können. Der teilweise vorgelegte oder jedenfalls über nexnet abrufbare EVN gibt doch nur die Rufnummer, aber keine Benutzerdaten an. Und gegen den EVN spricht doch zusätzlich, dass die Grundgebühr manuell als einminütige Verbindung eingegeben wurde. 

Das würde dann doch bedeuten, dass avanio weitere Aufzeichnungen vorlegen muss, um einerseits eine Verbindung nachzuweisen und dann noch nachzuweisen, welcher Benutzername verwendet wurde. *Ob bei einer nachgewiesenen Verbindung mit bestimmten Benutzerdaten dann zusätzlich noch ein Vertragsschluss über eine Grundgebühr bewiesen werden kann, ist eine ganz andere Frage.* Aber vorher muss doch der Nachweis erbracht werden, dass überhaupt eine Verbindung zustande kam und mit welchen Benutzerdaten.

Prozesstaktisch dürfte man dann die Einwahl über einen LCR und dessen Verbindungsprotokoll erst dann vorbringen, wenn abzusehen ist, dass avanio eine Einwahl zu einem bestimmten Tarif beweisen kann.


----------



## GammaRay (3 November 2005)

@rolf76

Danke genau so wie du die Argumentation darlegst, war mein Gedankengang. 


Meine Prozesstaktik wäre derzeit:

Zuerst Anzweifeln und Überprüfung der Abtretungskette Avanio-Callando-Nexnet mit Überprüfung der Legitimation und der Fragestellung wieso auf der Telefonrechnung callando als Ansprechpartner steht und mir dann einen Brief schickt "Wir sind nicht Ihr Vetragspartner", 

dann Anzweifeln, ob die Verbindung überhaupt richtig erfasst wurde mit Zuordnung Benutzername und Kennwort, vor allem, weil auf meiner Rechnung auch der aktiv 1 steht mit der zugegeben fehlerhaften Benutzerdatenzuordnung. Gegebenenfalls noch zusätzlich die Frage nach Fehlern bei der manuellen Nachbearbeitung der Daten und ob dies überhaupt zulässig ist- diese-Frage ist wohl auch das juristische Neuland.

Dann die Diskussion, warum mir Geld für ein einminütiges Gespräch berechnet wird, das ich nie geführt habe. (Hat hier irgendjemand eine explziete Rechnung über eine Grundgebühr bekommen oder wurden jedem nur eine Telefonverbindung berechnet? Ohne korrekte Rechnung kein Zahlungsanspruch und damit auch kein Verzug und kein Verzugsschaden).

und dann erst Debatten über die Einbeziehung der AGB, überraschende Klauseln und die auf einmal erbrachte Leistung.

Viele Klippen für den, der die Forderung von avanio oder wem auch immer  rechtlich Vertreten muss.

G.


----------



## rolf76 (3 November 2005)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Klippen für den, der die Forderung von avanio oder wem auch immer  rechtlich Vertreten muss.


Wenn avanio es wirklich auf einen Prozess ankommen lässt. 

So wie ich einige Berichte aus den anderen Foren deute, bekommen einige, die zunächst der Rechnung widersprochen haben, auf dem Weg zu einem Prozess kalte Füße. Dann nämlich, wenn Mahnschreiben von nexnet und weiteren eingeschalteten Firmen eintrudeln und die angebliche Forderung durch Mahngebühren, Bearbeitungskosten und Anwaltskostennoten bedrohlich aufgebläht wird. 

Da fällt es dann kaum ins Gewicht, wenn man den hartnäckigen Verweigerern in 2-3 Monaten "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" die Forderung erlässt...


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt es dann kaum ins Gewicht, wenn man den hartnäckigen Verweigerern in 2-3 Monaten "ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" die Forderung erlässt...



Ich habe ja schon die Zusage von avanio, daß Sie eine Gutschrift erteilen, wobei nexnet schreibt, daß das egal ist und ich trotzdem zahlen muss!?!

Die kriegen natürlich für eine zweimal widersprochene Forderung keinen Cent Mahngebühren, fordern können Sie, was Sie wollen.

Bin mal gespannt wie weit die gehen, [...]. 

Wäre das eine berechtigte Forderung von mir, wäre die Sache schon lange beim Anwalt, auch bei 5,22€ Wir hinterfragen hier ja das ganze Geschäftsmodell der Firma, das muss eine seriös arbeitende Firma in jedem Falle klären lassen, wenn Sie so weiterarbeiten will.

[...]

G.

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Re: Kulanzkündigung per Post von Avanio*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Abend,
> 
> 
> Ich schrieb damals, (Dank an gammaray)
> ...



Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe heute feststellen müssen, dass ich auch von avanio [...] worden bin. 1. Frage: Wird weiterhin die Grundgebühr von 4,50 abgebucht, obwohl ich den Service nicht mehr nutze?

und zweitens eine Bitte. Kann mir jemand einen Beispieltext für eine Reklamation posten? oder ist dieser völlig in ordnung?

MFG

_[Ein Wort gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*sehr merkwürdige dinde*

Ich hab gestern zum 2 mal den ungerechtfertigten Betrag von 4,50 Euro auf meiner Telekomrechnung. Und das obwohl ich schriftlich und per Fax denen geschrieben hatte, das sie den angeblichen ohne meines Wissens abgeschlossenen Vertrag aufheben sollen. Ich bekam weder eine Antwort noch eine Reaktion auf meine Schreiben. Mein Vater hat die selben Schreiben bloß mit seinen Daten auch dort hin geschickt und er bekam ein Schreiben in den ihn mitgeteilt wurde das der Vertrag gekündigt sei und er nichts zu zahlen hätte. Und man wird staunen heut gekamen wir von Nexnet beide so einen lieben Brief mit der 1 Mahnung zugeschickt. Einspruchschreiben sind schon auf den Weg und natürlich wird nichts bezahlt.
Als ich heut die detallierte Rechnung vom Oktober 2005 noch einmal genau unter die Lupe nahm, bin ich auf etwas sehr merktürdiges gestoßen. Da gibt es einen Internetanbieter "MCI WorldCom...". Und denen ihre eMail-Adresse ist [email protected] Das ist doch schon sehr merkwürdig somal ein Domänenamen nur einmal vergeben werden darf. _[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_
Hier könnt Ihr euch einmal meine Rechnung ansehen. Die persöhnlichen Daten habe ich natürlich gelöscht.
_[Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_

Bin ja gespannt was eure Meinung dazu ist.

 :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2005)

Nexnet macht die Abrechnung für eine Reihe von Unternehmen, eines davon ist "mci worldcom". 
https://nevue.nex***.de/ODIN/MCI

Mehr ist da erst einmal nicht.
P.S.: Wärst Du angemeldet, würde ich Dir eine PN zu dem Billigkippenangebot auf Deiner Seite schicken... Google mal danach...


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

*Re: Kulanzkündigung per Post von Avanio*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wird weiterhin die Grundgebühr von 4,50 abgebucht, obwohl ich den Service nicht mehr nutze?


Anscheinend ja, denn der muss wohl erst gekündigt werden.


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

*Re: sehr merkwürdige dinde*



			
				Kaempfer77a schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern zum 2 mal den ungerechtfertigten Betrag von 4,50 Euro auf meiner Telekomrechnung. Und das obwohl ich schriftlich und per Fax denen geschrieben hatte, das sie den angeblichen ohne meines Wissens abgeschlossenen Vertrag aufheben sollen. Ich bekam weder eine Antwort noch eine Reaktion auf meine Schreiben.


Hattest Du Deine Daten, wie Deine Vater es tat, nicht mitgeteilt? Zumindest wird avanio die Telefonnummer benötigen, um überhaupt etwas zuordnen zu können.


			
				Kaempfer77a schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vater hat die selben Schreiben bloß mit seinen Daten auch dort hin geschickt und er bekam ein Schreiben in den ihn mitgeteilt wurde das der Vertrag gekündigt sei und er nichts zu zahlen hätte. Und man wird staunen heut gekamen wir von Nexnet beide so einen lieben Brief mit der 1 Mahnung zugeschickt.


Das hatten wir vor ein paar Seiten schon einmal. Anscheinend ist avanio sehr schnell und gibt der NexNet  in einem ungewöhnlich frühen Stadium den Weg für die Rummahnerei frei. Bei Deinem Vater könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich der zuordenbare Widerspruch mit dem NexNet-Schreiben überschnitten hat.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Die mahnen auch recht fix weiter: 2.Mahnung und wieder 7Tage-Frist. Es kann mir aber nur recht sein, wenn das schnell verhandelt wird.
Was bedeutet eigentlich "in einem erbracht"(IbC)?


----------



## Hochsauerländer (3 November 2005)

<<Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die mahnen auch recht fix weiter: 2.Mahnung und wieder 7Tage-Frist. Es kann mir aber nur recht sein, wenn das schnell verhandelt wird.)


Die haben eigentlich immer kurze Fristen. Nur wenn du meinst, dass das dann schnell verhandelt wird, bist du auf dem Holzweg. M.E. haben die überhaupt kein Interesse, die Angelegenheit zu verhandeln. Die werden einfach nur weitermahnen und die Kosten (Spekulation: ungerechtfertigterweise) in ungeahnte Höhen treiben. Vielleicht geben die auch schon vorher auf, wie Rolf76 bereits schrieb.


			
				<<Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet eigentlich "in einem erbracht"(IbC)?


Keine Ahnung.

P.S
@ neugieriger Gast Tarifcontrolator, alle anderen OT
bin leider erst jetzt wieder online. Trotzdem gern die Infos:
Rechnung: 30 €, durch Mahn- und Inkassokosten rauf auf 120 €, Dauer der Angelegenheit 18 Monate. Positives Ende für mich durch Verjährung.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Fassungslos*

51 Seiten bringen nix: ich bin immer noch so fassungslos, wie vorher:

Anfang Juni bin ich einmal (!) unter der im Smartsurfer aufgeführten Nummer ins Internet gegangen. Einmal (!)deshalb, weil arcor, glaube ich, damals die Tarifbedingungen  für Gelegenheitssurfer sehr zum Nachteil drastisch geändert hat und callando plötzlich mit einem superduperbilligen Angebot im Smartsurfer vertreten war. Ich Idiot (!!!) klicke exakt das an und bin Monate später dran.
Die Auffassung von callando/avanio/nexnet ist, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass ich mit der einmaligen Einwahl Anfang Juni seit veränderter AGB vom August rückwirkend "Vertragsmitglied" geworden bin. Die AGB stehen auf der Page von avanio und offensichtlich ausschließlich nur dort, oder irre ich mich hier gewaltig????????
Das bedeutet, ich wähle mich unter der Fuzzinummer ein einziges Mal ein, bin Monate später unbefristetes, kostenpflichtiges Vertragsmitglied , nur um vielleicht nur zum Beispiel die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen von callando einzusehen? Ich kann also schon deshalb in einen Vertrag einwilligen, wenn ich eine bestimmte Nummer nur deshalb nutze, um die AGB des Anbieters anzusehen?
Was soll das für ein "Geschäft" sein? Ist die Benutzung der Fußmatte vor einem X-beliebigen Ladengeschäfts neuerdings gleichzusetzen mit einer Willenserklärung, weil man ja eine "Dienstleistung" in Anspruch genommen hat, nur um sich im Laden über die Preise zu informieren? 

_edit:  2 Absätze  gelöscht _

Bravo!

Ich gehe zur Polizei, wenn nexnet mahnt...

_Unbewiesene  Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert modaction _


----------



## Revilok (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				KOBA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe zur Polizei, wenn nexnet mahnt...



Warum erst dann??? Wenn Du der Meinung bist, daß hier eine Straftat vorliegt, erstatte doch *jetzt schon *Anzeige. Ich habe bereits vor einem Monat Anzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs erstattet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

he leutz, schaut euch mal die seite w*w.b*lliger-telefonieren.de an! die haben doch glatt einen artikel "c*llandofon, billiger ins in- und ausland"... und keinen einzigen artikel zu dieser av*anio/c*llando-geschichte! ich hab denen grad mal eine mail geschrieben, mit dem hinweis sich vielleicht mal etwas über c*llando zu informieren


----------



## lp900 (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*

Koba hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Prima!

Aber sofort zur Polizei bzw. besser Staatsanwaltschaft. Die werden sich wegen läppischer 4,50 Euro auch nur dann etwas mehr bewegen, wenn es zig tausend Mal 4,50 Euro sind!

Und sich dann zwar erstmal über die Zuständigkeiten beraten. 

Aber wenn sie an zig tausend Anzeigen zu ersticken drohen, werden sie auch anfangen zu arbeiten. (Hoffentlich kriege ich jetzt kein Disziplinarverfahren wegen Unterstellungen).

Aber erstaunlich ist wirklich, daß die Öffentlichkeit, Presse usw. nichts bringt.

Ist denn hier niemand mit Verbindungen zu einem Pressedienstleister.

_[Ein Absatz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## helmutw (4 November 2005)

*2. Mahnung - Schreiben an NN?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern eine 2. Mahnung von NN bekommen (Gesamtbetrag jetzt 17,- EUR inkl. zweimaliger Mahngebühren). Weiter vorne hat jemand gepostet, dass Mahnbescheide erst ab 17,- EUR erstellt werden. Wäre mir neu.

Av. hat mir doch geschrieben, dass sie auf die Mitgliedschaft verzichten, also gibt es auch keine Forderung, oder?

Hätte Lust ein Schreiben an NN zu faxen, indem sie mir erstmal die Forderung nachweisen und eine Berechtigung zeigen, wieso ich von denen höre. Ich bin keine Verträge, Käufe, o.ä. mit denen eingegangen.

Bei mir sind auch Verbindungsgebühren von 56ct entstanden, die in der Forderung mit enthalten ist. Wohin bezahlt man die am besten? Oder warte ich besser auf eine detaillierte Auflistung, die ich aber wo? am besten anfordere?

Helmut


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

*Re: 2. Mahnung - Schreiben an NN?*



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind auch Verbindungsgebühren von 56ct entstanden, die in der Forderung mit enthalten ist.



Poste doch mal bitte Deinen aktuellen Kontostand bei NexNet und möglichst wie das Fenster aussieht (Snapshot) - Dateneingabe hier: https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando


----------



## helmutw (4 November 2005)

*Auszug NN*

@reducal

Hier die Daten:

callando Telecom GmbH zzzz951xxx  29.08.05  00:00:00  00:01:00  019351515  avanio Internetzugang   4,5000

callando Telecom GmbH zzzz953xxx  04.08.05  14:09:51  00:41:06  019351515  Internet by Call Services über 01935 1515  0,2406

callando Telecom GmbH zzzz953xxx  04.08.05  14:09:54  00:41:06  019351515  Internet by Call Services über 01935 1515  0,2406

callando Telecom GmbH zzzz953xxx  29.08.05  00:00:00  00:01:00  019351515  avanio Internetzugang   4,5000

Diese Darstellung ist KEINE Rechnung! *Betrag ohne MwSt. in EUR 

Am 4.8. war ich lt. Smartsurfer tatsächlich über die Nummer im Internet. Merkwürdig sind die zwei Verbindungen mit einer MSN. Die Beträge 24,06ct für 42 Minuten lassen sich mit den bekannten und veröffentlichen Minutenpreisen 0,45ct bzw. 0,5ct pro Minute nicht nachvollziehen. Kanalbündelung gibt es bei mir nicht, da ich das deaktiviert habe. Für eine zweite MSN soll ich auch die Mitgliedschaft zahlen!?


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

Dann rechne mal bei Position 2 und 3 die MwSt hinzu und vergleich nochmal mit den veröffentlichten Tarifen. Dass man als Nutzer eigentlich nur einmal der "Community" beitreten sollte versteht sich - versteht das aber auch die eingesetzte Technik?

Die Nummer 019351515 wird sowohl von der Callando, als auch von deren Kunde, der Avanio genutzt. Die Technik kann dann wohl durch Verwendung unterschiedlicher Kennung/PW erkennen, welches Produkt verwendet wird und es entsprechend zuordnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Technik kann dann wohl durch Verwendung unterschiedlicher Kennung/PW erkennen, welches Produkt verwendet wird und es entsprechend zuordnen.


worauf stützt sich diese (Hypo)These?

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Aber erstaunlich ist wirklich, daß die Öffentlichkeit, Presse usw. nichts bringt.
> [...]



Die C'T hat doch in ihrer Ausgabe 22/2005 einen Artikel darüber gehabt: http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/2005/22/98.
Titel : Kostenfalle Internet-by-Call (Kassieren trotz Abrechnungsfehler, überraschende Grundgebühr)
Dort klingt das Fazit aber weniger nach einer groß angelegten Sache, sondern eher nach "Versehen".





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Poste doch mal bitte Deinen aktuellen Kontostand bei NexNet und möglichst wie das Fenster aussieht (Snapshot) - Dateneingabe hier: https://nevue.nexnet.de/ODIN/callando



Kostet das eigentlich wirklich 11 EUR oder wird dafür nichts berechnet? Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da irgendwer _zufällig_ meine Daten eingibt und ich 11 EUR zahlen müsste...


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf die Vermutungen in einem Posting, viel weiter vorne, ich glaube das war von TSCoreNinja. Da ich den ganzen Thread gerade intensiv durchforste, komme ich bestimmt nochmal darauf und werde den Beitrag dann hier verlinken.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				Beamer schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet das eigentlich wirklich 11 EUR oder wird dafür nichts berechnet? Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn da irgendwer _zufällig_ meine Daten eingibt und ich 11 EUR zahlen müsste...


Was kostet 11 €? Meinst Du das: 





			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch noch 11€ "Aufwandsentschädigung" für ihre popeligen EVNs verlangen ...[?]



Diese Kosten sind doch sicher nur die schriftliche Anforderung, oder? Woher soll ein anderer die Daten der Telekomrechnung, einschl. der Kundennummer wissen?


----------



## helmutw (4 November 2005)

*Berechnung*

@ reducal

Pos. 2+3 ergibt 55,8ct inkl. MwSt. Geteilt durch 42 Minuten sind 1,32 ct pro Minute. Kann bei den Tarifen 0,45/0,50 ct/Minute (vanio.flexi) gar nicht sein! Ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Nochmal meine Frage zu der Aussage mit den Mahngebühren ab 18 EUR! Gibt es da Grenzen?

Weiter vorne habe ich mal was von Forderungsausgleich gelesen. Wenn die Mitgliedschaft im Schreiben von Av. zurückgenommen wir (Kulanz) dann gibt es auch keine Forderung. Ausser der o.g. ominöse Betrag, den ich gerne vom Netzbetreiber (oder ist jetzt NN mein Ansprechpartner) erläutert hätte.


----------



## rolf76 (4 November 2005)

*Rücklastschrift*

Nochmal zum Verfahren bei einer *Rücklastschrift* der Telekom-Abbuchung bei gleichzeitiger Bezahlung des unstreitigen Beitrags:

Gerade hat mich eine Telekom-Mitarbeiterin angerufen, mit der ich auch über die callando/avanio-Geschichte gesprochen habe. _Nach ihrer Auskunft_ verhält es sich so:

Nach Abbuchung des Gesamtbetrags der Telekomrechnung werden die Teilbeträge *tagesgleich oder spätestens einen Tag später* an die einzelnen Anbieter *ausgekehrt*. (Die von guterrat vorgeschlagene Anweisung an die Telekom, den abgebuchten Betrag nicht auszukehren, dürfte daher meistens zu spät kommen.)

Durch eine Rücklastschrift des abgebuchten Betrags wird der Telekom von der Bank eine Gebühr in Rechnung gestellt. Diese Rücklastgebühr kann die Telekom offenbar nicht dem anderen Anbieter in Rechnung stellen. Sie steht dann vor der Wahl, aus Kulanz auf dieser Gebühr sitzen zu bleiben oder die Gebühr ihrem Kunden in Rechnung zu stellen. Dies ist dann wohl die oft zitierte "unterschiedliche Praxis" der Callcenter.

(Ein OT-Vermerk: Die Dt. Telekom führt Aufzeichnungen, mit welchem ihrer Mitarbeiter man wann und wegen was telefoniert hat.)


----------



## karacho (4 November 2005)

Gestern kam jetzt das "freundliche" und "garantiert persönlich" aufgesetzte Rückschreiben von NN. 
Nachdem ich am 18.10. an Callando und NN Einspruch erhoben habe, kommt erst die zweite Mahnung (letzte Woche) und jetzt der Standardtext, wir haben keine Schuld, unabhängig des Einspruchs callando befinde ich mich in Zahlungspflich gg. NN, keine Veranlassung Mahnlauf auszusetzen....

Falls einer der drei Firmen hier mitliest:

Ich werde nicht zahlen und ich werde auch kein Geld mehr für Porto ausgeben 8) 

Wer mir beweist, dass ich im Juni willentlich (gibts das Wort???) einen Vertrag für August abgeschlossen habe, dem bezahle ich seine Forderung...
Solange warte ich auf Beweise...  0


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Re: Berechnung*



			
				helmutw schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal meine Frage zu der Aussage mit den Mahngebühren ab 18 EUR! Gibt es da Grenzen?




bis Gebührenstreitwert € 300.- sind die Kosten für einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid € 18.-

Alles Klar


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erstaunlich ist wirklich, daß die Öffentlichkeit, Presse usw. nichts bringt.
> 
> Ist denn hier niemand mit Verbindungen zu einem Pressedienstleister.
> 
> _[Ein Absatz entfernt. (bh)]_



Übers Internet hat jeder die Möglichkeit, sich an die Presse zu wenden.
(Emailadressen oder Kontaktformulare sind auf den HPs zu finden)

Es ist nur wichtig, dass man sie davon überzeugt, dass eine breite Masse betroffen ist *[...]* !!!! NA DANN MAL LOS... :evil:

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Greenhorn (4 November 2005)

Gestern habe ich den Rückschein von meinem Einschreiben an callando bekommen. Herr T.R. befindet sich demnach mit Sicherheit  immer noch in Deutschland


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Herr T.R. befindet sich demnach mit Sicherheit  immer noch in Deutschland


Natürlich, warum auch nicht - das Feuer richtet sich derzeit gegen andere.


----------



## lp900 (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Koba hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Prima!
> 
> Aber sofort zur Polizei bzw. besser Staatsanwaltschaft. Die werden sich wegen läppischer 4,50 Euro auch nur dann etwas mehr bewegen, wenn es zig tausend Mal 4,50 Euro sind!
> 
> ...



Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie hier wegen angeblicher rechtlicher Bedenken editiert wird.

_[Weitere Wiederholungen gekürzter Textstellen führen zur Entfernung des ganzen Beitrags. (bh)]_


----------



## karacho (4 November 2005)

***off-topic***

Wie kommt ihr denn an die Handelsregistereintragung ran, wenns net im Impressum steht?
Alles was ich zu dem Thema gefunden habe, ist kostenpflichtig. Suchte auch mal vor einiger Zeit einen Geschäftsführer einer Firma und alles was ich als Privatperson machen konnte, war einen Anwalt zu beauftragen oder teures Geld zu bezahlen.
Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit an die Daten ranzukommen?
Ist ja eigentlich öffentlich, oder nicht?

***off-topic ENDE***


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei, daß man in Kürze von "einigen Leuten" nichts mehr hören wird...


Das mag sein, bringt uns aber bei den *zivilen* Ermittlungen hier im Forum nicht weiter. Als Amtsträger (oder Ex) solltest Du wissen, dass mit der gehörigen Portion Skepsis behutsam mit Vorveruteilungen und unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen bzw. voreiligen Rückschlüssen umzugehen ist. Damit aber auch gleich wieder zurück zum Thema.  



			
				karacho schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt ihr denn an die Handelsregistereintragung ran, wenns net im Impressum steht?


Im ersten Drittel dieses Threads hat das mal einer mit so´n komischen Nic gepostet.


----------



## dvill (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie hier wegen angeblicher rechtlicher Bedenken editiert wird.


Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie naiv manche Schreiber sind, wenn es darum geht, rechtliche Konsequenzen infolge von Forenbeiträgen zu beurteilen.

Niemand muss hier schreiben. Dieses Forum zu nutzen, aber trotzdem ständig rumzumeckern, halte ich für einigermaßen ärmlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Callando-Forderung*

Hi Leute,
 also ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich bin mitlerweile nur noch genervt, wenn ich meine Telefonrechnungen öffne. Seit drei Monaten zieht sich dieses Theater nun hin, dass ich ständig dubiose Abrechnungen von Callando erhalten habe und da ich am Telekom-Lastschriftverfahren teilnehme, darf ich mittlerweile mehrmals im Monat mit den freundlichen Damen der Service-Hotline reden, um denen zu erklären, dass ich den strittigen Betrag zurückbuche. Daraufhin immer wieder der Gang zur Bank, um das lästige Rückbuchungsformular auszufüllen und persönlich zu unterschreiben, weil das telefonisch nicht machbar ist. Letztlich habe ich gestern bereits *zum dritten Mal* eine strittige Forderung von Juli zurückgebucht.
Glücklicherweise hat mich die Dame vom Telekom-Service gebeten ihnen die entstandenen Kosten mitzuteilen, damit sie diese Callando in Rechnung stellen können.
Ach ja meine erste *Mahnung von Nexnet *ist auch schon eingetroffen.
Ich habe jetzt genug von der Sache und werde am Montag *Strafanzeige* wegen versuchtem Betrug gegen Callando stellen. Ich hoffe damit hat sich dann alles erledigt und falls nicht habe ich mehrere Anwälte im Freundeskreis die liebendgern den ein oder anderen Brief an diese Firma schicken.


----------



## Reducal (4 November 2005)

*Re: Callando-Forderung*



			
				Gast-Betreff:Callando schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt genug von der Sache und werde am Montag *Strafanzeige* wegen versuchtem Betrug gegen Callando stellen.


Du hättest schon früher Deine Freunde bemühen sollen, die Polizei wird Dir bei der Sortierung der Rechnungsositionen auch nicht helfen können.

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125158#125158 


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Strafanzeige nützt aber erstmal garnichts gegen einen zivilrechtlchen Anspruch. Auch da musst Du Deine Einwände geltend machen.


----------



## lp900 (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> lp900 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Tschüß!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Tschüß!


warum tut es mir nicht leid...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> lp900 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hatte wohl das verlinkte PDF von Antispam nicht gelesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 November 2005)

*Re: Fassungslos*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich begrüßen Deinen Entschluss ausdrücklich. Wer nicht erkennen will, wie leichtfertig er das Forum gefährdet, sollte in der Tat besser gehen.
Geht mit Gott, aber geh.


----------



## Revilok (4 November 2005)

*2. Mahnung mit merkwürdigem Betrag*

Hi, habe gerade eben die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten. Allerdings überrascht mich der Betrag: 

_offener Betrag in EUR inkl. MwSt.
Verbindung über callando Telecom GmbH   4,92
Mahngebühren   2,50
Ihr zu zahlender Betrag   7,42_

Und obwohl ich denen geschrieben hab, daß ich eine Kopie der Abtretungsurkunde haben will und auch sonst der Forderung widersprochen habe, schreiben die:

_...
die 1. Mahnung über Beträge für die von Ihnen genutzten Telefonverbindungen (Call-by-Call, Auskunft, Internet, Mehrwertdienste) anderer Anbieter blieb unbeachtet und bis heute konnte kein Zahlungseingang verzeichnet werden.
...
P.S.: Einfach den Überweisungsträger ausfüllen!_

In der 1. Mahnung war noch ein Betrag von 5,27 € gefordert (zzgl. 1,50 € Mahngebühren).

Äußerst merkwürdig, wo die doch schreiben, daß kein Zahlungseingang verzeichnet wurde ... Vielleicht sollte ich solange warten, bis der Betrag sich ganz aufgelöst hat  .

Werde auch weiterhin nicht zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

*Re: Wer ist hier fassungslos?*



			
				lp900 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Tschüß!


Joo, Tschüs auch!

@Revilok:
Wenn es so weiter geht, ist etwa bei der fünfzehntenMahnung keine Hauptforderung mehr da - aber der Gegenwert eines guten Buchs zu Mathematik, Semantik oder Jura an "Mahngebühren" für das Inkassobüro ...


----------



## webwatcher (4 November 2005)

Fortsetzung  hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12439

*Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 2*

ww


----------

